# Ricardo Kakà



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2013)

Lo apro io!  Bentornato Ricky. Io sono contento di questo acquisto perché rispetto a Boateng, con Kakà, si fa il salto di qualità. Kakà se non altro sa giocare a pallone e si spera che non precluda l'arrivo di Honda...

*Ricardo Izecson dos Santos Leite*, detto Kakà, oramai lo conosciamo tutti. 
Kakà vive al Milan sei stagioni straordinarie, seppur con qualche alto e basso, ma l'apice in maglia rossonera arriva con la conquista della Champions League e del pallone d'oro nel 2007.
Il brasiliano è stato un giocatore dalle ottime qualità tecniche, dotato soprattutto di un fisico eccezionale che faceva dell'esplosività atletica la sua arma vincente. Restano proverbiali le sue progressioni come quella con il Fenerbache, con il Celtic o con il Manchester UTD in Champions League. 

Kakà, tuttavia, viene venduto nell'estate del 2009 al Real Madrid per la cifra record di 67,5 milioni di euro e per il dispiacere dei tifosi milanisti, ma di lì a poco anche per quello dei tifosi madridisti. 
L'avventura di Kakà al Real, infatti, vede più ombre che luci, rispetto all'esperienza in rossonero, anche a causa di numerosi infortuni di natura pubalgica che lo tengono spesso lontano dai campi di gioco.

Oramai Ricky non è più il giocatore di una volta, ma resta un campione e torna al Milan proprio in questi giorni per sostituire Boateng con la speranza che possa dare il suo contributo tecnico in un centrocampo privo di qualità ormai da troppi anni...


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo apro io!  Bentornato Ricky. Io sono contento di questo acquisto perché rispetto a Boateng, con Kakà, si fa il salto di qualità. Kakà se non altro sa giocare a pallone e si spera che non precluda l'arrivo di Honda...



Splendidi forse sarebbe meglio arricchire il topic con una presentazione dettagliata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2013)

Ricky  bentornato a casa


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Settembre 2013)

Non saprei cosa scrivere al di fuori delle bestemmie.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ricky  bentornato a casa



.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2013)

momento amarcord: è a -5 dai 100 gol in rossonero.  

finalmente chiuderà il cerchio.


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> momento amarcord: è a -5 dai 100 gol in rossonero.
> 
> finalmente chiuderà il cerchio.



Magari segnerà quanto Sheva nel 2008


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2013)

Io non credo molto nei ritorni. Speriamo bene.


----------



## vota DC (1 Settembre 2013)

Facciamo tornare Petagna
kaPEro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2013)

bentornato...sicuramente non tornerà quello del pallone d'oro, ma se sta bene fisicamente può tornare un grande...in fondo è motivato (almeno spero)


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2013)

Non mi esprimo perchè non lo vedo giocare da un paio di anni,nonostante guardi spesso il Real....Speriamo bene....


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Settembre 2013)

Ricky


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2013)

Storicamente le minestre riscaldate non funzionano mai,vediamo se smentirà il tabù.


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2013)

ora non deve fare l'errore di prendere la 10. C'è la 22 che lo aspetta


----------



## Hammer (1 Settembre 2013)

Valgono le bestemmie?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2013)

Rischiate di restarci davvero male ragazzi. Abbassate il più possibile le aspettative


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ora non deve fare l'errore di prendere la 10. C'è la 22 che lo aspetta



Ma se ce l'ha Saponara che rimpiazzeremo con Kakà quando doveva essere il contrario  società


----------



## Snake (1 Settembre 2013)

Sheva 2.0


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Settembre 2013)

il club più riciclato al mondo

simone-donadoni-gullit-brocchi-sheva-kakà-matri-oddo-coppola-leonardo-borriello e chi vuole aggiungere aggiunga pure


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Settembre 2013)

Bentornato Kakà.


----------



## rossovero (1 Settembre 2013)

AntaniPioco;273925[B ha scritto:


> ]il club più riciclato al mondo[/B]
> 
> simone-donadoni-gullit-brocchi-sheva-kakà-matri-oddo-coppola-leonardo-borriello e chi vuole aggiungere aggiunga pure



 C'è da farci un'intera formazione in effetti.

Su Kakà... di positivo c'è che il tasso tecnico si alza di brutto e che l'anno prossimo il Mondiale in Brasile sarà una grandissima motivazione per lui. Di negativo, a parte il fatto che viene da annate... diciamo un po' così, c'è che, a differenza di un Totti, da fermo non mi sembra abbia una visione di gioco che possa fare la differenza. La forza di Kakà è sempre stata la corsa, senza quella è un punto interrogativo. E il Milan 2013 è leggermente diverso dal Milan 2003-2007, per inciso.


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma se ce l'ha Saponara che rimpiazzeremo con Kakà quando doveva essere il contrario  società




ancora con sta storia, Saponara ha l'8


----------



## Re Ricardo (1 Settembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> momento amarcord: è a -5 dai 100 gol in rossonero.
> 
> finalmente chiuderà il cerchio.


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ancora con sta storia, Saponara ha l'8



Ah ecco, oggetto misterioso ha l'8.


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2013)

Bentornato Ricky!


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2013)

È vero che abbiamo anche saponara  mi ero dimenticato


----------



## Butcher (1 Settembre 2013)

Ma si sparasse.


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2013)

L'idolo di Saponara ed El Shaarawy


----------



## Marilson (2 Settembre 2013)

un mio amico mi ha appena scritto su whatsapp dicendomi che prenderà la 22. Non trovo conferme in rete però


----------



## Gnagnazio (2 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Storicamente le minestre riscaldate non funzionano mai,vediamo se smentirà il tabù.



Esatto. Il ritorno di Sheva è stato un fallimento pazzesco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Esatto. Il ritorno di Sheva è stato un fallimento pazzesco.



Sheva è tornato in un contesto che non lo voleva piu... è tornato in un milan che lo aveva palesemente messo fuori rosa ....


----------



## Patokarioka (2 Settembre 2013)

Bentornato Ricky!!!


----------



## smallball (2 Settembre 2013)

sono molto scettico,mi auguro di cuore mi smentisca


----------



## folletto (2 Settembre 2013)

Capisco lo scetticismo ma si guadagna in piedi buoni e personalità, merce rara in questo Milan. Non sarà di sicuro il Kakà del pallone d'oro ma non credo sia finito.
Bentornato ed inboccaallupo al pretino Riccardino.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Settembre 2013)

l'esultanza al gol di raul non la scorderò mai.
non c'è manco bisogno di augurargli di fallire a 'sto maiale, farà tutto da solo.


----------



## Marilson (2 Settembre 2013)

Ufficiale il 22

- - - Aggiornato - - -



If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> l'esultanza al gol di raul non la scorderò mai.
> non c'è manco bisogno di augurargli di fallire a 'sto maiale, farà tutto da solo.



ti manca la dote della coerenza considerando il tuo avatar


----------



## Patokarioka (2 Settembre 2013)

Ricardo Kakà Se Tornerai... - YouTube

Scrivo poco sul forum ma lo seguo da anni... Devo dire che purtroppo è un pò cambiato, o forse è l'atteggiamento della società che ha fatto cambiare il modo di concepire il tifo, l'attaccamento ai colori e ai giocatori da parte di alcuni tifosi!
Purtroppo siamo in balia di scelte presidenziali prive di AMORE, di umori economici e follie di un uomo che ci ha fatti grandi ma che negli ultimi anni si è preoccupato ed occupato di altro piuttosto che di Milan.

Il ritorno di Ricky fà bene al cuore, e no, non si tratta di frasi smielate, ma si tratta di uno di quei giocatori che ti fà innamorare, che ti emoziona, che unisce, un fuoriclasse che ha scritto una parte della storia rossonera. Un di quei giocatori che ti fanno stare con il fiato sospeso e ti fanno urlare come pochi.


----------



## Gnagnazio (2 Settembre 2013)

Mi fa male pensare che dovremo dare spazio a questo qui, e sacrificare Elsha che ha salvato il cul*o di questo _incompetente_.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Settembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ti manca la dote della coerenza considerando il tuo avatar



Non mi pare che Sheva abbia esultato come un forsennato dopo un gol al Milan, o dichiarato che dio gli aveva indicato di restare in rossonero salvo poi abbandonare la nave che colava a picco (più altre dichiarazoncine colme di simpatia tipo 'vogliamo la goleada' o 'sbattiamo fuori il Milan').
Ciò detto, sull'ucraino non sono mai stato obiettivo per mia stessa ammissione, ma mettere sullo stesso piano i due è blasfemia pura sia sul piano tecnico che su quello umano.


----------



## Gnagnazio (2 Settembre 2013)

Patokarioka ha scritto:


> Ricardo Kakà Se Tornerai... - YouTube
> 
> Scrivo poco sul forum ma lo seguo da anni... Devo dire che purtroppo è un pò cambiato, o forse è l'atteggiamento della società che ha fatto cambiare il modo di concepire il tifo, l'attaccamento ai colori e ai giocatori da parte di alcuni tifosi!
> Purtroppo siamo in balia di scelte presidenziali prive di AMORE, di umori economici e follie di un uomo che ci ha fatti grandi ma che negli ultimi anni si è preoccupato ed occupato di altro piuttosto che di Milan.
> ...



BlablaBlaBlablabla

Il milan non è una pensione. Vedete come la Juve ha trattato Del Piero. Loro pensano solo ai trofei. Niente sentimentalismo. Noi invece, riprendiamo ex giocatori quando c'era la possibilità di comprare Lljalic o Erisken. Fuoriclassi del futuro.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> BlablaBlaBlablabla
> 
> Il milan non è una pensione. Vedete come la Juve ha trattato Del Piero. Loro pensano solo ai trofei. Niente sentimentalismo. Noi invece, riprendiamo ex giocatori quando c'era la possibilità di comprare Lljalic o Erisken. Fuoriclassi del futuro.



Quoto col sangue.
Oltre al ridimensionamento della società, ho l'impressione che si sono ridimensionati anche certi tifosi


----------



## Patokarioka (2 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> BlablaBlaBlablabla
> 
> Il milan non è una penzione. Vedete come la Juve ha trattato Del Piero. Loro pensano solo ai trofei. Niente sentimentalismo. Noi invece, riprendiamo ex giocatori quando c'era la possibilità di comprare Lljalic o Erisken. Fuoriclassi del futuro.



E' il mio modo di vedere il calcio... La Juve ha tradito il suo capitano! Tra le righe hai confermato quello che ho scritto, anche io avrei preferito l'arrivo di Lljalic o Erisken, e spero vivamente che la situazione di El Sha (Fuoriclasse del futuro) non sia quella che sembra e cioè tifosi che lo cederebbero a cuor leggero per andare a prenderne un altro di Fuoriclasse del futuro (Chi?).

Il ragionamento su Kakà che faccio non si basa tanto sulle qualità tecniche, sull'apporto che potrà dare ma proprio sul calcio passionale, quello in cui i giocatori non fanno 12 anni di carriera = 12 squadre diverse!


----------



## Hammer (2 Settembre 2013)

Patokarioka ha scritto:


> Ricardo Kakà Se Tornerai... - YouTube
> 
> Scrivo poco sul forum ma lo seguo da anni... Devo dire che purtroppo è un pò cambiato, o forse è l'atteggiamento della società che ha fatto cambiare il modo di concepire il tifo, l'attaccamento ai colori e ai giocatori da parte di alcuni tifosi!
> Purtroppo siamo in balia di scelte presidenziali prive di AMORE, di umori economici e follie di un uomo che ci ha fatti grandi ma che negli ultimi anni si è preoccupato ed occupato di altro piuttosto che di Milan.
> ...



Può anche essere Shevchenko o Nesta, ma se gioca come al Real mi verrà solo da sboccare, altro che innamoramenti


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2013)

Alla fin fine sei tornato davvero, smentisci le mie perplessità.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2013)

Non volevo il suo ritorno, ma i costi dell'operazione sembrano davvero contenuti. Ormai è fatta, quindi bentornato Ricky! Speriamo faccia bene.

Siam venuti fin qua.....


----------



## Morghot (2 Settembre 2013)

Vai kaka che anche al 50% piscia in testa a tutto il nostro centrocampo attualmente, speriamo bene ma ho i miei dubbi sulle sue condizioni ç_ç


----------



## MilanForever (2 Settembre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Vai kaka che anche al 50% piscia in testa a tutto il nostro centrocampo attualmente, speriamo bene ma ho i miei dubbi sulle sue condizioni ç_ç



Il problema è che è si e no al 10% rispetto al 2007


----------



## Morghot (2 Settembre 2013)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Il problema è che è si e no al 10% rispetto al 2007


E' quello che temo anchio


----------



## Mithos (2 Settembre 2013)

Operazione nostalgia-marketing compiuta!!!I belong to past and money effettuata e un ben tornato a Diogo Kotcko o come diavolo si chiama. Si sentiva la sua mancanza.


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2013)

siamo venuti fin qua.....siamo venuti fin qua.........per vedere segnare Kakààààààààààààà!!


----------



## Mithos (2 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> siamo venuti fin qua.....siamo venuti fin qua.........per vedere segnare Kakààààààààààààà!!



Fantastico.. I tifosi del Real Madrid invece in questi 4 anni hanno cantato ogni qual volta scendeva in campo: Siam venuti fin qua..siam venuti fin qua.. per fare Kakà .
Speriamo che non succeda la stessa cosa..


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Fantastico.. I tifosi del Real Madrid invece in questi 4 anni hanno cantato ogni qual volta scendeva in campo: Siam venuti fin qua..siam venuti fin qua.. per fare Kakà .
> Speriamo che non succeda la stessa cosa..



al Real ha avuto pubalgia e infortunio e poi un allenatore che lo odiava.....

io non sono un qualunquista o un berlusconiano che esulta per un acquisto da marketing (come se Honda non lo fosse) ma per un talento che adoro.....quindi mi sento davvero felice di potere tornare a cantarlo a San Siro!!


----------



## Mithos (2 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> al Real ha avuto pubalgia e infortunio e poi un allenatore che lo odiava.....
> 
> io non sono un qualunquista o un berlusconiano che esulta per un acquisto da marketing (come se Honda non lo fosse) ma per un talento che adoro.....quindi mi sento davvero felice di potere tornare a cantarlo a San Siro!!



Forse in società ragionano come te, ossia come un tifoso e ora capisco l'arcano


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Forse in società ragionano come te, ossia come un tifoso e ora capisco l'arcano



in società se ragionassero come me si sarebbero tutti dimessi venduto a chiunque la società e messo Maldini e Albertini al comando....

però oggi sono contento per l' acquisto (concatenato con la NON cessione del Faraone) e penso che nel calcio come nella vita le motivazioni siano davvero tutto!!
sono convinto però che serva pure Honda e un difensore a gennaio (chissà forse Astori oggi) ma per quello che potevamo fare oggi abbiamo preso un ottimo giocatore

poi chiaro che se stiamo a fare discorsi concatenati allora apriamo una discussione infinita


----------



## The Ripper (2 Settembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Alla fin fine sei tornato davvero, smentisci le mie perplessità.



.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2013)

He belongs to money!
He's back!


----------



## Gas (2 Settembre 2013)

Non avrei voluto che tornasse perché avrei voluto vedere proseguire il "progetto giovani", ovviamente toglierà spazio a qualcuno.
Detto questo e preso atto della mossa della società cerco di coglierne i lati positivi, bentornato Kakà, grande campione e grande persona, speriamo che la tua presenza aiuti anche in minima parte a ricreare quello "stile Milan" del quale ero orgoglioso e che da tanto tempo non esiste più.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> He belongs to money!
> He's back!



Si è più che dimezzato lo stipendio per venire nella sua squadra del cuore.
Il Real, brutto e cattivo, lo ha rovinato e gli allenatori che lo hanno allenato ce l'avevano tutti con lui.
Ma ora è ritornato.
"Siam venuti fin qua, siam venuti fin qua per vedere segnare Kakà"


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> *Si è più che dimezzato lo stipendio per venire nella sua squadra del cuore.*
> Il Real, brutto e cattivo, lo ha rovinato e gli allenatori che lo hanno allenato ce l'avevano tutti con lui.
> Ma ora è ritornato.
> "Siam venuti fin qua, siam venuti fin qua per vedere segnare Kakà"



He belongs to heart!


----------



## Gas (2 Settembre 2013)

Non sono d'accordo con questo "He belongs to money", non solo per Kakà ma in generale a definire sempre mercenari i giocatori che cambiano maglia.
Se a me, e a tutti voi, offrissero un buon posto di lavoro pagato il doppio probabilmente ci andremmo, ci dispiacerebbe lasciare l'attuale e magari piangeremmo l'ultimo giorno lasciando colleghi con cui condividiamo molte cose da anni. In più se al quadretto ci aggiungiamo che la nostra azienda magari è venuta e ci ha detto "vogliamo mandarti via" insomma la scelta diventa più facile.
Io che Kakà ami il Milan non lo metto in dubbio, se ha regalato a noi grandi emozioni immagino che lui ne abbia avute di ben più grandi. Poi ovviamente povero non è


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2013)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo con questo "He belongs to money", non solo per Kakà ma in generale a definire sempre mercenari i giocatori che cambiano maglia.
> Se a me, e a tutti voi, offrissero un buon posto di lavoro pagato il doppio probabilmente ci andremmo, ci dispiacerebbe lasciare l'attuale e magari piangeremmo l'ultimo giorno lasciando colleghi con cui condividiamo molte cose da anni. In più se al quadretto ci aggiungiamo che la nostra azienda magari è venuta e ci ha detto "vogliamo mandarti via" insomma la scelta diventa più facile.
> Io che Kakà ami il Milan non lo metto in dubbio, se ha regalato a noi grandi emozioni immagino che lui ne abbia avute di ben più grandi. Poi ovviamente povero non è


Non dichiari che vuoi diventare il capitano allora però.
Quando già sai che non sei andato al City perchè vuoi solo il Real.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Quanta ipocrisia, evidentemente voi vivete d'amore e non di soldi


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quanta ipocrisia, evidentemente voi vivete d'amore e non di soldi



Comunque al Real Kakà prendeva 1 mln di euro e basta in più dell'ultimo contratto che aveva al Milan. Ricordo che aveva firmato un quinquennale a salire da 9 mln fino ad arrivare a 12.
Detto questo, se sarà presentabile, non sottovalutiamo che adesso il leader ce l'abbiamo, lui ha già vinto tutto e può cambiare la mentalità della squadra.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quanta ipocrisia, evidentemente voi vivete d'amore e non di soldi



Calma, forse non hai capito ciò che intendo ( o magari non rispondevi a me )

Ma il punto del mio discorso è : rispetto molto di più Ibrahimovic di Kaka'.


Piuttosto prendi il calcio come un lavoro e cambia squadra a ogni soffio di vento, ma non puntare a fare il capitano bandiera eccetera see poi ogni anno vieni a bussare per il rinnovo con i ricatti in tasca di tuo padre.



Detto questo non me ne frega niente, basta che giochi bene e faccia gol. Se fosse forte vorrei Barabba difensore centrale.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Eh certo, quindi se uno fa il capitano deve accontentarsi degli spiccioli?


----------



## 2515 (2 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Eh certo, quindi se uno fa il capitano deve accontentarsi degli spiccioli?



è l'ipocrisia il punto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Eh certo, quindi se uno fa il capitano deve accontentarsi degli spiccioli?



c'è modo e modo, ma te lo ricordi che casino faceva Diogo Kotscho ogni estate o no ?

A tutto c'è un limite dai, proprio a me non era andata giù sta storia. Comunque ora fa una bella riununcia quindi parte bene.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Messi è tra i calciatori più pagati al mondo, che c'entra l'essere mercenari o no? Se vuoi tenere un calciatore forte è giusto pagarlo


----------



## Re Ricardo (2 Settembre 2013)




----------



## SuperMilan (2 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Messi è tra i calciatori più pagati al mondo, che c'entra l'essere mercenari o no? Se vuoi tenere un calciatore forte è giusto pagarlo



Va bene che i giocatori devono essere pagati bene per una questione di incassi eccetera, ma a tutto c'è un limite, anche Messi bussa a quattrini tutte le estati e prende 20 mln di euro all'anno. è legale, ma immorale. Fosse per me metterei un bel salary cap di squadra in stile NBA. Sarebbe anche divertente e vedremmo anche la competenza reale dei dirigenti.


----------



## Doctore (2 Settembre 2013)

Non sono stato favorevole al suo acquisto ma certe immagini portano una certa emozione...
Alla fine di tutto mercato chiuso,galliani deve affogare nella sua diarrea silvio nel suo piscio ...Forza Milan e speriamo in bene.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Va bene che i giocatori devono essere pagati bene per una questione di incassi eccetera, ma a tutto c'è un limite, anche Messi bussa a quattrini tutte le estati e prende 20 mln di euro all'anno. è legale, ma immorale. Fosse per me metterei un bel salary cap di squadra in stile NBA. Sarebbe anche divertente e vedremmo anche la competenza reale dei dirigenti.


i dirigenti del real,city,psg licenziati alla grande...peggio di galliani.
Si salvano quelli dello utd,bayern,borussia e pochi altri.


----------



## Forza Pazzini (2 Settembre 2013)

Kakààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààà bentornato


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Va bene che i giocatori devono essere pagati bene per una questione di incassi eccetera, ma a tutto c'è un limite, anche Messi bussa a quattrini tutte le estati e prende 20 mln di euro all'anno. è legale, ma immorale. Fosse per me metterei un bel salary cap di squadra in stile NBA. Sarebbe anche divertente e vedremmo anche la competenza reale dei dirigenti.



Messi e Ronaldo non rinnovano ogni anno, Kakà si.


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Settembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Messi e Ronaldo non rinnovano ogni anno, Kakà si.



Sì sì, Messi e Ronaldo più o meno prolungano e adeguano tutti gli anni. Comunque sia non lo ritengo morale.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Sì sì, Messi e Ronaldo più o meno prolungano e adeguano tutti gli anni. Comunque sia non lo ritengo morale.



Ma no, non è vero !


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Settembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma no, non è vero !



Io la notizia dei rinnovi di Messi e Ronaldo la leggo praticamente tutti gli anni. Comunque sia non è questo il punto. Entrambi guadagnano 12-15 milioni di euro. Il punto è che sono troppi (c'è chi direbbe che anche 1 mln di euro è troppo). personalmente credo che guadagnare così tanto sia immorale e crei disuguaglianze che, alla lunga, fanno perdere interesse al movimento. Invece il salary cap di squadra incentiverebbe un maggior equilibrio e spettacolo e farebbe aguzzare a tutti l'ingegno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2013)

dipende tutto da lui, si gioca tutto quest'anno...può tornare anche in Nazionale


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2013)

Comunque chiudo la polemica dai, quello è il passato e tornerò a parlarne solo se cercheranno di farlo capitano.
L'attualita è una scommessa 31enne con un costo totale di circa 18 milioni, chissà che per una volta non ci vada bene.

Forza Ricardo


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non volevo il suo ritorno, ma i costi dell'operazione sembrano davvero contenuti.



sì, un po' come ibra che s'era quasi dimezzato lo stipendio per venire da voi.


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Settembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> *voi*



Perchè, tu non sei milanista? .


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Settembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Perchè, tu non sei milanista? .



dipende da quale milanista intendi.
se parli di quelli che stanno sbavando per il ritorno di un mercenario pieno d'acciacchi e che guadagnerà un fottìo allora direi proprio di no.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> dipende da quale milanista intendi.
> se parli di quelli che stanno sbavando per il ritorno di un mercenario pieno d'acciacchi e che guadagnerà un fottìo allora direi proprio di no.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Ma speriamo che lo facciano capitano. Meglio lui di montolivo


----------



## Alex (2 Settembre 2013)

magari sarà un pacco ma vedere ricardo con la maglia del milan è sempre un'emozione


----------



## AndrasWave (2 Settembre 2013)

Non nascondo la mia freddezza nel sapere di un suo probabile ritorno. Arriva in una situazione economica-societaria disastrosa. E poi c'è la questione di Stephan..

La sua classe però non si discute. Non sarà quello di una volta però a lui basta anche poco per farsi amare.


----------



## Marilson (2 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma speriamo che lo facciano capitano. Meglio lui di montolivo



Tecnicamente dovrebbe prendere lui la fascia, anche se rimango dell'idea che il capitano debba essere il giocatore con più anzianità di servizio, dunque Abbiati.


----------



## Re Ricardo (3 Settembre 2013)

Piccolo colpo di scena in questa giornata: sulla sua pagina FB ufficiale, Kakà pubblica sondaggio sul numero di maglia: le opzioni sono 22, 10, 8. Quello che raccoglierà più voti sarà il numero sulla nuova maglia...


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Settembre 2013)

Mai capitano, mi schifai anche per i pochi minuti dello Sheva di ritorno.


Piuttosto Traorè


----------



## 2515 (3 Settembre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Piccolo colpo di scena in questa giornata: sulla sua pagina FB ufficiale, Kakà pubblica sondaggio sul numero di maglia: le opzioni sono 22, 10, 8. Quello che raccoglierà più voti sarà il numero sulla nuova maglia...



bella cavolata, la 8 ce l'ha già saponara e la 10 è tenuta per Honda.


----------



## Re Ricardo (3 Settembre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Piccolo colpo di scena in questa giornata: sulla sua pagina FB ufficiale, Kakà pubblica sondaggio sul numero di maglia: le opzioni sono 22, 10, 8. Quello che raccoglierà più voti sarà il numero sulla nuova maglia...



Confermata la #22


----------



## Djici (3 Settembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mai capitano, mi schifai anche per i pochi minuti dello Sheva di ritorno.
> 
> 
> Piuttosto Traorè


----------



## URABALO (3 Settembre 2013)

Kakà è un grande colpo chi sostiene il contrario è prevenuto dai vari ritorni con la nostra squadra quasi sempre rilevatesi dei fallimenti.
Non avrà l'allungo dei giorni migliori(ma questo già non l'aveva nell'ultima stagione con noi) però è sempre un giocatore dotato di intelligenza tattica superiore,di eccellenti piedi,di ottima visione di gioco e di un gran tiro da fuori.
Da noi si presuppone che nel ruolo dietro alle punte avrà meno concorrenza di quella che ha avuto al Real nei suoi ultimi anni.
Meno concorrenza= più possibilità di giocare= più probabilità di migliorare la propria condizione fisica.
Per età e vari acciacchi il Kakà del 2007 non lo rivedremo mai più,ma io non escudo che un Kakà motivato dalla voglia di riscattare anni deludenti a Madrid e dalla voglia di raggiungere il mondiale poi non possa raggiungere i livelli dell'ultimo Kakà visto da noi e a tratti nel suo primo anno a Madrid.
Già avere quel Kakà o qualcosa di molto vicino ci permetterebbe di poter schierare un giocatore che sposterebbe e non poco gli equilibri del campionato.
Un Kakà in discrete condizioni fisiche è pur sempre un giocatore tecnicamente fortissimo che può svariare il campo e possibilmente saltarti l'uomo in alcune circostanze per crearti la superiorità numerica.
Scusate se è poco considerando che attualmente in squadra giocatori tecnici e al tempo stesso molto mobili scarseggiano.
E che Kakà sia ancora un ottimo giocatore lo si capisce anche dal fatto che nel Real pur con tutti gli attaccanti che Mourinho aveva a disposizione lui i suoi spazi riusciva comunque a ritagliarseli.
Se non sei un giocatore di buon livello non giochi neanche un minuto nella squadra di Ronaldo,Di Maria,Modric,Higuian,Ozil e Benzemà.


----------



## Jerry West (3 Settembre 2013)

E' tornato Kaka, ora rivoglio la fidanzatina della II Liceo, quella con quei ricciolini color nocciola, rivoglio i miei brufoli, che alla fine mi mancano pure, i miei addominali e soprattutto i compiti di Latino, che non si sapeva mai fare nulla ma ci si divertiva un sacco. Bentornato Ricardo..


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Settembre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> E' tornato Kaka, ora rivoglio la fidanzatina della II Liceo, quella con quei ricciolini color nocciola, rivoglio i miei brufoli, che alla fine mi mancano pure, i miei addominali e soprattutto i compiti di Latino, che non si sapeva mai fare nulla ma ci si divertiva un sacco. Bentornato Ricardo..


----------



## Hammer (3 Settembre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> E' tornato Kaka, ora rivoglio la fidanzatina della II Liceo, quella con quei ricciolini color nocciola, rivoglio i miei brufoli, che alla fine mi mancano pure, i miei addominali e soprattutto i compiti di Latino, che non si sapeva mai fare nulla ma ci si divertiva un sacco. Bentornato Ricardo..



Eroe


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Settembre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> E' tornato Kaka, ora rivoglio la fidanzatina della II Liceo, quella con quei ricciolini color nocciola, rivoglio i miei brufoli, che alla fine mi mancano pure, i miei addominali e soprattutto i compiti di Latino, che non si sapeva mai fare nulla ma ci si divertiva un sacco. Bentornato Ricardo..



Mizziga, ma quanti anni hai???


----------



## Jerry West (3 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mizziga, ma quanti anni hai???



Se sei dell'89 (come il nick sembra farmi immaginare) c'ho un anno meno di te ma non farci caso, sono invecchiato in fretta in questi 4/5 anni


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Settembre 2013)

Sperando che tutto vada bene...
Sotto sotto non mi dispiace troppo il suo ritorno, è comunque stato uno dei calciatori che più mi ha fatto emozionare.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Settembre 2013)

Ho ancora l'immagine impressa nella memoria di lui, ruba palla a Ronaldo e dice, batto io il calcio d'angolo e la palla arriva manco sul primo palo come il Grande Seedorf aveva insegnato...


----------



## Pinorossonero (4 Settembre 2013)

Ciao Ragazziiiiii! Sono riuscito a rientrare nel forum ! Sono felice per Kakà ! Ricordo come se fosse ieri tutte le volte che abbiamo sofferto tutti insieme per le due sessioni di mercato , Voi che mi dite ? Come state ? Ho letto dei Post ma non vedo Maryo , ha cambiato Nick? Er Piscio de Gatto dic ancora delle parolacce ? Super Lollo parla ancora di quella m..da di '' The Voice '' ?


----------



## DannySa (4 Settembre 2013)

Maryo è Admin, cmq parolacce o parole che vengono censurate dagli asterischi non sono più permesse.


----------



## URABALO (4 Settembre 2013)

Questo video della gara giocata lo scorso aprile contro il Levante dimostra che Kakà fisicamente è un giocatore che può ancora dare tanto.

Ricardo Kaká vs Levante (06/4/2013) HD 720p by Yan - YouTube


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Settembre 2013)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Questo video della gara giocata lo scorso aprile contro il Levante dimostra che Kakà fisicamente è un giocatore che può ancora dare tanto.
> 
> Ricardo Kaká vs Levante (06/4/2013) HD 720p by Yan - YouTube



qui non mi sembra affatto male fisicamente


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (4 Settembre 2013)

non sarà piu' quello di una volta,ma un bentornato non glielo si puo' negare.E' comunque parte della storia del milan,adesso sarà il campo a dire se sarà ancora degno di essere idolatrato,giudichiamolo senza pregiudizi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Settembre 2013)

Qui a Roma i miei amici mi stanno sfottendo pesantemente per il suo arrivo, dicendo che ormai è un ex calciatore eccetera. Ma io sono convinto che farà bene alla faccia degli scettici.


----------



## Jino (4 Settembre 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Qui a Roma i miei amici mi stanno sfottendo pesantemente per il suo arrivo, dicendo che ormai è un ex calciatore eccetera. Ma io sono convinto che farà bene alla faccia degli scettici.



Parlano quelli che vanno a comprare Maicon! E fanno giocare tutte le domeniche Totti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Parlano quelli che vanno a comprare Maicon! E fanno giocare tutte le domeniche Totti


Sarà paradossale ma la maggior parte di quelli che conosco sono laziali. Certo anche loro non se la passano bene con Dias-Biava centrali e Klose che ha quarant'anni in avanti 
Cmq di certo non sarà lo stesso Kakà degli anni d'oro purtroppo, ma io mi aspetto molto da lui.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Settembre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> E' tornato Kaka, ora rivoglio la fidanzatina della II Liceo, quella con quei ricciolini color nocciola, rivoglio i miei brufoli, che alla fine mi mancano pure, i miei addominali e soprattutto i compiti di Latino, che non si sapeva mai fare nulla ma ci si divertiva un sacco. Bentornato Ricardo..



Grandissimo 



Pinorossonero ha scritto:


> Ciao Ragazziiiiii! Sono riuscito a rientrare nel forum ! Sono felice per Kakà ! Ricordo come se fosse ieri tutte le volte che abbiamo sofferto tutti insieme per le due sessioni di mercato , Voi che mi dite ? Come state ? Ho letto dei Post ma non vedo Maryo , ha cambiato Nick? Er Piscio de Gatto dic ancora delle parolacce ? Super Lollo parla ancora di quella m..da di '' The Voice '' ?



Sei tu! Pinorossonero! Il fan di Galloppa!!! 

Ecco a chi si riferiva Galliani, tu sei uno dei 15'000 che ritornano


----------



## 666psycho (4 Settembre 2013)

anche se non ne sono convinto, penso che kaka possa fare bene se fisicamente c'é la fa. Avrei preferito un altro giocatore, ma mi accontento anche della minestra riscaldata, sperando che questa volta vada meglio! perché se no, facciamo un altra figuraccia!


----------



## Compix83 (5 Settembre 2013)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Questo video della gara giocata lo scorso aprile contro il Levante dimostra che Kakà fisicamente è un giocatore che può ancora dare tanto.
> 
> Ricardo Kaká vs Levante (06/4/2013) HD 720p by Yan - YouTube



Da notare i commenti dei madrinisti ("Kakà is back"!) e di coloro che incolpano Mourinho di non dargli chance per mettersi in mostra. 
Comunque qui si possono vedere le prove generali per il prossimo derby:

Ricardo Kaká vs Inter Milan (10/8/13) HD 720p by Yan - YouTube


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Compix83 ha scritto:


> Da notare i commenti dei madrinisti ("Kakà is back"!) e di coloro che incolpano Mourinho di non dargli chance per mettersi in mostra.
> Comunque qui si possono vedere le prove generali per il prossimo derby:
> 
> Ricardo Kaká vs Inter Milan (10/8/13) HD 720p by Yan - YouTube


Bisogna semplicemente capire che abbiamo acquistato un buonissimo giocatore che sa giocare a pallone e tornerà utile perché viene a sostituire quella mezza calzetta di Boateng. Se aspettiamo Kakà avendo negli occhi quello del 2007 è chiaro che sarà considerato una delusione, finito e un bidone. Dimentichiamoci di cos'è stato Kakà e pensiamo di aver acquistato un altro Kakà, un ottimo giocatore che ci darà una grossa mano. Io da Kakà mi aspetto un lavoro di esperienza, molto tattico, da Kakà non mi aspetto che faccia il fenomeno e non mi aspetto le progressioni di 6 anni fa.


----------



## Compix83 (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bisogna semplicemente capire che abbiamo acquistato un buonissimo giocatore che sa giocare a pallone e tornerà utile perché viene a sostituire quella mezza calzetta di Boateng. Se aspettiamo Kakà avendo negli occhi quello del 2007 è chiaro che sarà considerato una delusione, finito e un bidone. Dimentichiamoci di cos'è stato Kakà e pensiamo di aver acquistato un altro Kakà, un ottimo giocatore che ci darà una grossa mano. Io da Kakà mi aspetto un lavoro di esperienza, molto tattico, da Kakà non mi aspetto che faccia il fenomeno e non mi aspetto le progressioni di 6 anni fa.



Concordo, anche se penso che al Milan possa ritrovare gli stimoli giusti per superare le nostre aspettative. Anche solo il fatto di sentirsi protagonista, come non è mai stato al Real, può fare una grande differenza.


----------



## 2515 (5 Settembre 2013)

La differenza col Kakà del 2007 a parte il lato fisico e l'età, è che adesso comunque non dovrà più fare come prima. Prima era il riferimento di tutti in campo, adesso dovrà essere parte di un meccanismo. Già se riesce a portarsi addosso due avversari per smarcare stephan e balotelli sarà una gran cosa.


----------



## Re Ricardo (5 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Settembre 2013)

è ovvio che oggi non può fare quello che faceva 6 anni fa anche io sono diventato vecchio anche voi... non solo lui.. ma secondo me può dare una grossa mano ... 


Cmq guardando i video di queste amichevoli estive con il Real mi sembra tutto fuorichè fuori-forma..


----------



## bmb (5 Settembre 2013)

Può fare 10-15 gol. E altrettanti assist. In percentuale è circa il 500% il rendimento di Boateng.


----------



## aklos (5 Settembre 2013)

io sto pensando che kakà potrebbe segnare tanto.
Allegri gli creerà la tipica posizione per esaltare gli inserimenti.
Con balotelli che prende palla e arretra e kakà che si inserisce nello spazio.
Allegri ha fatto fare 10 gol a nocerino in questo modo...
se tanto mi da tanto....kakà ne farà XX di gol ( mettete un numero a piacere consistente)


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Settembre 2013)

io punto sui 10 gol ...spero di essere smentito


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> Può fare 10-15 gol. E altrettanti assist. In percentuale è circa il 500% il rendimento di Boateng.



non li faceva nemmeno quando era il più forte al mondo quei gol


----------



## Pier_rossonero (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non li faceva nemmeno quando era il più forte al mondo quei gol


Veramente nella Champions 2007 ne fece 10 solo in quella competizione .......


----------



## pennyhill (5 Settembre 2013)

Compix83 ha scritto:


> Da notare i commenti dei madrinisti ("Kakà is back"!) *e di coloro che incolpano Mourinho di non dargli chance per mettersi in mostra. *



Prima di quella gara con il Levante, nelle 7 partite precedenti di campionato:

Real Madrid 4-1 Siviglia - Titolare
Real 2-0 Rayo - Titolare
Depor 1-2 Real - Titolare
Real 2-1 Barsà - Titolare
Celta 1-2 - Real - Subentrato
Real 5-2 Maiorca - Titolare
Saragozza 1-1 Real - Titolare

Quindi considerando la gara con il Levante, praticamente era alla settima gara da titolare in un ciclo di 8 giornate. 
Giusto con il Celta era finito in panchina, dopo aver giocato tutto il secondo tempo con lo United qualche giorno prima.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Pier_rossonero ha scritto:


> Veramente nella Champions 2007 ne fece 10 solo in quella competizione .......



in champions si, io parlo di campionato, ne faceva massimo 6-7


----------



## bmb (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non li faceva nemmeno quando era il più forte al mondo quei gol



19-18-19-16=I gol di Kakà dal 2005 al 2009.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> 19-18-19-16=I gol di Kakà dal 2005 al 2009.



ricordavo male io sui 6-7 ma veramente sono 14-8-15-16 in campionato e non dimentichiamoci che quello era il giocatore più forte al mondo, questo dobbiamo vedere come sta, io su una decina di gol sono fiducioso


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> in champions si, io parlo di campionato, ne faceva massimo 6-7



WTF !!! kaka ha sempre fatto piu di 15 gol a campionato !

- - - Aggiornato - - -



bmb ha scritto:


> 19-18-19-16=I gol di Kakà dal 2005 al 2009.



ecco


----------



## pennyhill (5 Settembre 2013)

In teoria ora i rigori li calcia Balotelli.


----------



## Re Ricardo (5 Settembre 2013)




----------



## O Animal (5 Settembre 2013)

Se solo facesse la metà degli assist che faceva...


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Settembre 2013)

La sequenza di reti in Serie A nelle stagioni milaniste di Kakà è questa: 10-7-14-8-15-16, ma raramente ha superato le 10 reti su azione (credi solo nell'anno dell'esordio e nel 2005-2006). Ora i rigori li tirerà Balotelli. Mi aspetto una cifra simile di reti comunque. 7-8 andrebbero benissimo, l'importante sono gli assist.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Settembre 2013)

L' ultimo anno con noi puntava subito l'avversario e perdeva la palla, sempre. Speriamo sia maturato nel frattempo.


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2013)

Kakà non è stato acquistato per fare il bomber, Kakà è stato preso per dare un minimo di fantasia e di assist ad una squadra che in questo senso raschia il fondo.


----------



## Re Ricardo (5 Settembre 2013)

Dalle immagini, buon approccio con Allegri in allenamento.


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Ma con Kakà è tornato anche quel cesso di digao?


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma con Kakà è tornato anche quel cesso di digao?



Grazie a dio no!


----------



## Nivre (5 Settembre 2013)

Certo che vederlo ancora con la nostra maglia fa un certo effetto. Speriamo in bene.


----------



## Belfast Boy (5 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Kakà non è stato acquistato per fare il bomber, Kakà è stato preso per dare un minimo di fantasia e di assist ad una squadra che in questo senso raschia il fondo.



D'accordissimo. Credo che tranne qualche ragazzino e/o lobotomizzato possa aspettarsi il Kakà Pallone d'oro ma al contempo realisticamente non lo si possa disdegnare in una mediana di scarponi che ci ritroviamo.
Un giocatore ambidestro con tecnica nel Milan dovrebbe sempre avere posto (De Sciglio e Balo tra questi) , i "monopiedi" o gli scarpari sono la nostra croce al momento.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Settembre 2013)

Mi ha incuriosito sky .. Ha parlato un giornalista dicendo che dalle visite mediche che normalmente indicano lo stato di " salute" di un giocatore si è capito che molti cambieranno idea in positivo su Kakà ...

Mah ... Sono sempre considerazioni che trovano il tempo che trovano però boh .. Comunque vuol dire che è almeno in forma..


----------



## pennyhill (5 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi ha incuriosito sky .. Ha parlato un giornalista dicendo che dalle visite mediche che normalmente indicano lo stato di " salute" di un giocatore si è capito che molti cambieranno idea in positivo su Kakà ...
> 
> Mah ... Sono sempre considerazioni che trovano il tempo che trovano però boh .. Comunque vuol dire che è almeno in forma..



Alla fine non sarebbe una sorpresa. Da quando è rientrato (quindi da Getafe – Real Madrid del 3 gennaio 2011) dal problema al ginocchio post mondiale 2010, riferendoci solo alla Liga, sulle 100 partite disputate dal Real ne ha giocate 60, e in altre 26 occasioni è rimasto in panchina, ma significa che in 86 occasioni su 100, era pronto per scendere in campo, quindi in più dell’85% dei casi. È un giocatore che non ha infortuni di _grave natura_, se non stop da una settimana o 10 giorni al massimo, da più di tre anni, e che in teoria, visto che non si è mai saputo nulla che facesse pensare il contrario, si è sempre allenato da perfetto professionista.


----------



## Re Ricardo (6 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi ha incuriosito sky .. Ha parlato un giornalista dicendo che dalle visite mediche che normalmente indicano lo stato di " salute" di un giocatore si è capito che molti cambieranno idea in positivo su Kakà ...
> 
> Mah ... Sono sempre considerazioni che trovano il tempo che trovano però boh .. Comunque vuol dire che è almeno in forma..



Sì, era Ordine.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Settembre 2013)

Che bello vederlo emozionato da come parla pure sui social si vede che al Real era triste e non poco forza ricky


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Settembre 2013)

Avrà anche 31 anni e non avrà la corsa da quattrocentista di un tempo, però tecnicamente vale 10 volte tutti gli altri centrocampisti in rosa. Senza dubbio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Settembre 2013)

Già in 45 minuti, e solo camminando come tutti gli altri compagni, ha mostrato tanta classe.

Scordiamoci sicuro le galoppate spacca-difesa di un tempo, ma anche da giocatore più statico vedremo sicuramente tanta qualità, sia da rifinitore, sia nel tiro da fuori.


----------



## runner (8 Settembre 2013)

ok che l' avversario non era dei più temibili, ma a me ha sorpreso....

davvero bravo Kakà!!


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Settembre 2013)

Spero mi smentisca.
Certo, se il confronto è con Boateng, ci abbiamo guadagnato a prescindere, anche se dovesse far male.


----------



## 2515 (8 Settembre 2013)

Allegri ha detto che per lui Kakà è il quarto centrocampista, quindi ha già fatto capire cosa si aspetta da lui.


----------



## Gnagnazio (8 Settembre 2013)

Vedremo contro squadre vere. Per il momento, non sono convinto.


----------



## Hammer (8 Settembre 2013)

Test abbastanza scarno di indicazioni, il livello del Chiasso è infimo. Roba da C2 da noi


----------



## peppe75 (8 Settembre 2013)

deve giocare giocare giocare e poi una volta in forma si può cominciare a dare un giudizio!
una cosa è sicura un giocatore così tecnico e con una grande visione di gioco di Kakà non lo abbiamo...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Settembre 2013)

ho visto gli highligts dell'amichevole di ieri: che dire...come ho scritto in altri post precedenti al suo arrivo,è pur sempre un giocatore che sa giocare molto bene al calcio.Ha sempre nelle corde l'ultimo passaggio ed un'ottima visione di gioco,dalle movenze di ieri ha interpretato il ruolo di trequartista un po' come lo faceva rui costa.D'altronde possiamo pure scordarci il giocatore che spaccava in due le difese avversarie con le sue percussioni centrali,ma le sue qualità tecniche sono rimaste intatte


----------



## Andrea89 (8 Settembre 2013)

Rispetto a Boateng l'unico difetto è l'età.
Per il resto un passo avanti in tutto.


----------



## Re Ricardo (8 Settembre 2013)

"Chi porterà via Kakà dovrà sborsare 1000 milioni"


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Settembre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> "Chi porterà via Kakà dovrà sborsare 1000 milioni"


Doppia pompa a Perez da Galliani. Prima gli ha dato 67 milioni per Kakà e poi lo ha ceduto a 0 euro  . E poi critichiamo gli affari dell'antennista


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Settembre 2013)

Ricky


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Settembre 2013)

Hahahah che inchiappettata che gli ha rifilato ....


----------



## Frikez (9 Settembre 2013)

Capitan Kakà


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Capitan Kakà



già lo sapevo, speriamo Montolivo resti a lungo


----------



## Gnagnazio (14 Settembre 2013)

Ex giocatore, l'avevo detto.


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Settembre 2013)

Sinceramente mi sembra quantomeno ridicolo e senza senso dare giudizi stasera


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Settembre 2013)

Stasera è stato pessimo, insieme a tutta la squadra ovviamente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Settembre 2013)

Proprio impossibile giudicare stasera.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Sinceramente mi sembra quantomeno ridicolo e senza senso dare giudizi stasera



quoto, senza contare che non gioca da un sacco di partite e non è in forma, questa è la prima partita che gioca con i compagni ehhh ma spaliamo m da subito.


----------



## Gnagnazio (14 Settembre 2013)

Per me, farà sempre panchina. Almeno abbiamo preso Poli, l'unico VERO giocatore utile di questo mercato.


----------



## robs91 (14 Settembre 2013)

E'sul viale del tramonto, ma si sapeva.Probabilmente farà qualche bella partita, ma nel complesso è un acquisto insensato visto l' ingaggio pesante.
Spero mi smentisca,ma ne dubito.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2013)

Ma è uscito per infortunio o perché era morto?


----------



## Gnagnazio (14 Settembre 2013)

Senza la corsa, diventa un giocatore normale ed inutile. Lo sapevo. Non abbiamo imparato nulla del fallimentare ritorno di Sheva.


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Settembre 2013)

Mi sa per la botta alla caviglia.

Comunque ripeto: per me non è assolutamente possibile dare un giudizio stasera. Non è arrivata una palla sulla trequarti, addirittura è dovuto scendere in difesa a prendersi il pallone, roba che con Ancelotti neanche si sognava


----------



## iceman. (14 Settembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Mi sa per la botta alla caviglia.
> 
> Comunque ripeto: per me non è assolutamente possibile dare un giudizio stasera. Non è arrivata una palla sulla trequarti, addirittura è dovuto scendere in difesa a prendersi il pallone, roba che con Ancelotti neanche si sognava



Ancelotti mediocre però, Allegri genio assoluto.

Per me ha fatto schifo, poco me ne frega se era la prima...


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Settembre 2013)

ahhhhhh kakkà, sono scottato da cotanta bollitura


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Settembre 2013)

Debutto osceno.


----------



## sion (14 Settembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ahhhhhh kakkà, sono scottato da cotanta bollitura



invece gli altri 10 sono stati dei campioni..suvvia,ma che senso del giudizio avete?? stasera erano da mandare a casa tutti..

eh ma kaka' e' bollitoooh!!1! lo sapevohhh!!1!


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Settembre 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> invece gli altri 10 sono stati dei campioni..suvvia,ma che senso del giudizio avete?? stasera erano da mandare a casa tutti..
> 
> eh ma kaka' e' bollitoooh!!1! lo sapevohhh!!1!



il punto è che non sono sorpreso di questo esordio

si parlava di kakà come uno che tornava e faceva svoltare le partite, inventava di tutto per balotelli e gli altri attaccanti, il trequartista più forte di boateng che ci mancava, beh si è visto oggi quanto può farci comodo


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> il punto è che non sono sorpreso di questo esordio
> 
> si parlava di kakà come uno che tornava e faceva svoltare le partite, inventava di tutto per balotelli e gli altri attaccanti, il trequartista più forte di boateng che ci mancava, beh si è visto oggi quanto può farci comodo



Stasera hanno fatto tutti schifo, non puoi dare un giudizio definitivo dopo 65 minuti di partita.


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Settembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> il punto è che non sono sorpreso di questo esordio
> 
> si parlava di kakà come uno che tornava e faceva svoltare le partite, inventava di tutto per balotelli e gli altri attaccanti, il trequartista più forte di boateng che ci mancava, beh si è visto oggi quanto può farci comodo



Secondo questo ragionamento Balotelli è peggio di Borriello e Montolivo è il peggior centrocampista della Serie A.

Ma ci rendiamo conto che questa sera non siamo riusciti a superare la metà campo? Potevamo prendere pure Ronaldo ma questa squadra non sa giocare a calcio e non sa creare un'occasione da gol.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2013)

a parte che tutta la squadra è andata male io non lo avrei messo da titolare stasera... è difficile per uno che non ha la condizione giusta trovare il brio per sbloccare una partita in una trasferta ostica... Kakà aveva bisogno del bagno del pubblico di San Siro, lo avrei fatto esordire col Celtic mercoledì


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Settembre 2013)

mi sembra un po' ingeneroso infierire sulla condizione di kakà in questo match,dove tutta la squadra è stata a dir poco inguardabile.Anzi,ho apprezzato la sua voglia di fare ed il suo impegno


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Settembre 2013)

Tutto come da previsione: giocatore senza fisicità e tecnica normale.

Risultato in questa squadra: impatto nulla, proprio come Boateng


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Settembre 2013)

A me non é sembrato peggiore degli altri 10.....cioè è Robihno dov è stato per tutt la partita??non abbiamo gioco,anche messi in sto contesto farebbe schifo dai...allegri il peggior allenatore Della nostra storia..


----------



## Snape (15 Settembre 2013)

Inguardabile.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Settembre 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> A me non é sembrato peggiore degli altri 10.....cioè è Robihno dov è stato per tutt la partita??non abbiamo gioco,anche messi in sto contesto farebbe schifo dai...allegri il peggior allenatore Della nostra storia..



A detta di alcuni, purtroppo anche persone che siedono sulla panchina del Milan in maniera immeritata, avrebbe dovuto fare la differenza. Soprattutto TECNICAMENTE.

Nulla di tutto ciò


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2013)

Hahaja le critiche a Kakà sono ridicole ... La squadra ha fatto schifo e lui con poli e se jong sono stati i migliori ...


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2013)

E' uscito lasciando la bava sul prato con la lingua. Non ce la faceva più.

Lo dicevamo anche quando era al top: Kakà senza lo scatto perde il 70% delle sue qualità.
Lento di gambe. Magari migliora... Ma è stato abbastanza imbarazzante, tranne i primi 10 minuti.

Sapevamo che non ha lo "smalto": ma un trequartista non può permettersi di non avere lo smalto. Quando un trequartista inizia a calare dal punto di vista del ritmo si iniziano a valutare alternative tecniche (un sostituto) o tattiche: ad esempio spostarlo in avanti come si è fatto con Totti, o a centrocampo.

Per me resta un acquisto inutile ma spero che mi smentisca.


A molti qui ha lasciato perplesso per la condizione: a me ha SPAVENTATO il poco (per non dire nullo) apporto tecnico.

Ma comunque un trequartista non può giocare in quel modo dai... il trequartista DEVE essere rapido di testa E di gambe.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Settembre 2013)

"Siam venuti fin qua, siam venuti fin qua, per vedere passeggiare per il campo Kakà"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2013)

Per me e' molto ingeneroso e poco obiettivo sparare a zero dopo la prima partita, e soprattutto dopo una partita squallida del genere, per di più dove inizialmente non avrebbe dovuto giocare o solo giocare un tempo.
Ha giocato male da voto 5 in una squadra da voto generale 2, con i soli De Jong e Poli da voto 6.

Purtroppo ho l'impressione che chi ha criticato subito l'acquisto, ed è ovviamente liberissimo di esprimere le proprie opinioni (io non critico l'acquisto in sè, ma il mercato in generale), non aspetti altro che un passo falso.
Come facevo io per Boateng (lo ammetto) perchè mi stava sulle palle.

Verrà giudicato come tutti, senza posizioni preferenziali, nel proseguio della stagione... altrimenti non si fa il bene della squadra, che già è messa male di suo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> A detta di alcuni, purtroppo anche persone che siedono sulla panchina del Milan in maniera immeritata, avrebbe dovuto fare la differenza. Soprattutto TECNICAMENTE.
> 
> Nulla di tutto ciò



Si bè per allegri c è sempre qualcuno che gli deve salvare le chiappe e essere decisivo...prima ibra,poi thiago,poi elsha,balo e ora kaka...non abbiamo un gioco,un contesto dove inserire i giocatori...sembriamo unidici capre in campo!non mi sono mai aspettato un kaka pallone d oro,e sono contento sia tornato lui è partito quella Pippa di boteng .per me ripeto non abbiamo un assetto collaudato,un contesto tattico dove basta far entrare i nuovi nel meccanismo.non siamo mai motivati a dovere e organizzati.il Torino sembra il real e ventura lo special one...come il Verona del resto.qui la colpa della societa non è di aver preso kaka ma di aver tenuto allegri


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2013)

Partita non brillante, ma non mi sento per ora di giudicare nulla.


----------



## peppe75 (16 Settembre 2013)

mi dispiace tanto ....tanto...tanto...*****!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Settembre 2013)

#eccalla


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Settembre 2013)

Se nemmeno a Madrid ha imparato a dribblare è finito.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Settembre 2013)

sono contento per Simply


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Settembre 2013)

Che sola mamma mia, si sapeva che sarebbe stato un rottame.. Simply Simply


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Settembre 2013)

Non mi sorprenderei se diventasse il sostituto di Birsa (e Saponara).


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Settembre 2013)

Difficilmente lo rivedremo.


----------



## O Animal (6 Ottobre 2013)

News? Mi sono già dimenticato della sua esistenza...


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2013)

Dopo la sosta, in teoria. In ogni caso durante quest'ultima farà ulteriori esami. Al massimo verso i 20 di ottobre comunque.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Ottobre 2013)

torna , abbiamo bisogno di almeno un barlume di speranza..


----------



## folletto (12 Ottobre 2013)

Appena arrivato (tornato) in TV si parlava quasi solo di lui e gli hanno messo anche la videocamera dedicata col Toro. Adesso se ne parla davvero poco, va bene che è infortunato ma per essere un "acquisto / ritorno mediatico"........ boh, a me pare un pò strana sta cosa......


----------



## Djici (12 Ottobre 2013)

ma col real sta giocando un po di piu ora con ancelotti ?


----------



## runner (12 Ottobre 2013)

quanto ci manca uno come lui in campo!!


----------



## Tobi (12 Ottobre 2013)

A quanto pare è recuperato per l'andata contro il barcellona. Speriamo


----------



## sion (13 Ottobre 2013)

si parla addirittura di panchina con l'udinese,anche se non gioca sarebbe un segnale importante


----------



## Tobi (13 Ottobre 2013)

Kakà Balo De Sciglio El Sharaawy sono state assenze pesantissime.


----------



## Re Ricardo (13 Ottobre 2013)

Secondo Allegri disponibile per l'Udinese.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Ottobre 2013)

dobbiamo assolutamente giocare con kaka balo e elsha in attacco.. il matrire in panca a marcire...


----------



## bmb (16 Ottobre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Kakà Balo De Sciglio El Sharaawy sono state assenze pesantissime.



E' una squadra intera.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Ottobre 2013)

Dai che Sabato ne fai due.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Ottobre 2013)

Se ne fa 2 vi giuro che sabato suono tutta notte con la maglietta di kaka


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Secondo me si rifa male, non andava messo dal 1'.


----------



## Jino (18 Ottobre 2013)

Dubito fortemente parta dal primo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Ottobre 2013)

Per me questo col Barça parte dall'inizio.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Ottobre 2013)

Ha giocato poco, viene da un lungo infortunio ed è un giocatore finito. Nonostante ha fatto meglio di Matri in 10 minuti...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Ottobre 2013)

a me è piaciuto


----------



## Principe (19 Ottobre 2013)

Giocatore Che cmq ha classe credo Che ci stupira' cmq Devono giocare Lui elsha e balo


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Ottobre 2013)

La classe è classe, pochi *****. Secondo me con lui, Balotelli ed El Shaarawy si può sopperire alla presenza dell'omino in panchina


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Ottobre 2013)

Quel poco che ha giocato a me è piaciuto.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Direi non male, peraltro si vede quando un giocatore ha la classe. Fa la differenza anche al 50%. Speriamo possa dare una mano.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Ottobre 2013)

In mezzo a tutti quei piedi da fabbri può giocare anche da fermo.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Ottobre 2013)

m'è piaciuto,spero solo che non si faccia piu' male.Nella mediocrità tecnica del nostro campionato un calciatore della sua classe puo' fare la differenza anche giocando da fermo o quasi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2013)

Ingresso molto buono.
Se gli infortuni non daranno altri fastidi la sua qualità sarà importantissima in questa squadra dove pascolano i Matri e i Muntari.

Io voglio vedere un bel tridente con Balotelli ed ElShaarawy, chissà se prima della fine dell'anno lo vedremo almeno una volta.


----------



## Snake (19 Ottobre 2013)

grande vivacità


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Non male.


----------



## sion (19 Ottobre 2013)

bravo ricki..si vede che e' di classe superiore,speriamo trovi la forma giusta


----------



## Graxx (19 Ottobre 2013)

sprazzi importanti...


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Ottobre 2013)

quanto avrà di autonomia secondo voi ? dubito riesca a fare 90° intensi col farça....


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Ottobre 2013)

E' decisamente ora che El92 impari a fare la seconda punta,ha talento,sa fare l'esterno e ha senso del gol.......per crescere definitivamente DEVE fare la seconda punta


----------



## Frikez (19 Ottobre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> quanto avrà di autonomia secondo voi ? dubito riesca a fare 90° intensi col farça....



20/25 minuti al massimo.


----------



## 2515 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Qualitativamente su un altro livello, ma son due partite su due che Robinho gli rovina una bella azione mettendosi davanti, anche stavolta s'è arrabbiato, alla terza gli spara!


----------



## O Animal (19 Ottobre 2013)

Stasera lo vedevo come un bicchiere di cristallo che doveva rompersi da un momento all'altro... 
Brutta sensazione che mi ha ricordato quando giocava Pato..


----------



## The Ripper (20 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Stasera lo vedevo come un bicchiere di cristallo che doveva rompersi da un momento all'altro...
> Brutta sensazione che mi ha ricordato quando giocava Pato..



idem

ha fatto vedere bei tocchi.
la classe è sempre quella... peccato per tutto il resto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Ottobre 2013)

La classe non la perde manco a 50 anni, bisogna vedere la tenuta fisica.


----------



## runner (20 Ottobre 2013)

ragazzi io mi sono emozionato a rivederlo a San Siro....poi direi che per quel poco che ha giocato ha anche mostrato qualche tocco di classe!!

se gli fosse capitata una palla migliore tra l' altro avrebbe pure segnato...


----------



## folletto (20 Ottobre 2013)

Io col Barca lo farei giocare tipo da finto 9 alla Totti (sperando che regga) con Birsa e Niang, sicuramente meglio lui in campo che giocare in 10 con Matri. E poi da punta con noi ha giocato tante volte.


----------



## Jino (20 Ottobre 2013)

E' entrato e ha dato sicurezza, tecnica e personalità. Kakà può esser molto importante in questa squadraccia.


----------



## Re Ricardo (20 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## SuperMilan (20 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' entrato e ha dato sicurezza, tecnica e personalità. Kakà può esser molto importante in questa squadraccia.



è l'unico che abbia vinto da protagonista qualcosa di importante. è l'unico che sa cosa vuol dire lottare sempre per l'obiettivo grosso. Può e deve dare tanto a questa squadra, soprattutto fuori dal campo


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Ottobre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Io col Barca lo farei giocare tipo da finto 9 alla Totti (sperando che regga) con Birsa e Niang, sicuramente meglio lui in campo che giocare in 10 con Matri. E poi da punta con noi ha giocato tante volte.



Potrebbe essere un'idea, solo che ora non credo abbia più di 45 minuti nelle gambe.


----------



## folletto (20 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere un'idea, solo che ora non credo abbia più di 45 minuti nelle gambe.



Un tempo lui l'altro Binho, mi basta non vedere mister 12 milioni buttati via.


----------



## peppe75 (20 Ottobre 2013)

vai riccardinoooo facci sognare...io ho ancora nella mente il goal a manchester united vi ricordate?? che bei tempi....quando tempo ci vuole ancora per rivederli????


----------



## addox (21 Ottobre 2013)

E' di un altro pianeta in questa squadra. Se recupera la forma, ma per quello deve solo giocare con continuità senza infortuni, potrà dare una mano importante a questa squadra derelitta.


----------



## peppe75 (22 Ottobre 2013)

grande grande grande Rickyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!
Noi sogniamo...tu aiutaci a realizzarli!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Speriamo regga almeno una settantina di minuti.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Speriamo regga almeno una settantina di minuti.



Difficile. Se ci va di deretano, dura un'oretta.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Difficile. Se ci va di deretano, dura un'oretta.



Appunto per questo secondo me scelta saggia non far giocare Poli.
Se mettevi contemporeanamente in campo Kakà, Poli e Robinho correvi il rischio di avere tre giocatori già in debito d'ossigeno al 50'.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Appunto per questo secondo me scelta saggia non far giocare Poli.
> Se mettevi contemporeanamente in campo Kakà, Poli e Robinho correvi il rischio di avere tre giocatori già in debito d'ossigeno al 50'.



Può essere. D'altronde Poli ha fatto i km contro l'udinese.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Ottobre 2013)

vi immaginate se questa sera dovesse segnare ??? .... progressione come una volta e bomba che finisce in gol... potrei mettermi a piangere..


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vi immaginate se questa sera dovesse segnare ??? .... progressione come una volta e bomba che finisce in gol... potrei mettermi a piangere..



io mi immagino un gol su calcio di rigore


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Appunto per questo secondo me scelta saggia non far giocare Poli.
> Se mettevi contemporeanamente in campo Kakà, Poli e Robinho correvi il rischio di avere tre giocatori già in debito d'ossigeno al 50'.



senza contare anche birsa che dura al massimo 50-60 minuti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vi immaginate se questa sera dovesse segnare ??? .... progressione come una volta e bomba che finisce in gol... potrei mettermi a piangere..



Progressioni è inutile aspettarle, ma bombe che finiscono in gol si


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Ottobre 2013)

Speriamo stasera il sentimento prevalga sulla ragione


Come una volta Ricardo


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Ottobre 2013)

Migliore in campo per distacco, senza di lui non avremmo mai passato la metà campo.

Peccato che il genio in panchina lo schieri terzino


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Ottobre 2013)

Che primo tempo


----------



## Canonista (22 Ottobre 2013)

E' o v u n q u e


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Ottobre 2013)

Oggi si merita i migliori complimenti.

Ha recuperato una marea di pallone e si è dannato l'anima finché ne ha avuto. Eccellente


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2013)

Grande spirito e personalità. Quando fisicamente starà meglio sarà il nostro vero leader. Sono molto curioso di vedere Kakà, Balotelli e Elsha assieme.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Con Kakà al 100%, insieme a Balo ed Elsha, ne vedremo delle belle.


----------



## alexrossonero (22 Ottobre 2013)

Commovente. 
Credo che abbia giocato anche con la rabbia di aver perso 4 anni in rossonero.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Ottobre 2013)

se si mantiene su sti livelli è tantissima roba. 

non sarà il kakà del 2007, ma ora come ora vale come un top player per noi. 
l'importante è che non abbia ricadute di infortuni ma riesca a inanellare un po' di partite di fila.


----------



## Re Ricardo (22 Ottobre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Commovente.
> Credo che abbia giocato anche con la rabbia di aver perso 4 anni in rossonero.


.


----------



## Dexter (22 Ottobre 2013)

certo che quando i brasiliani fanno i brasiliani...pure da vecchietti qualcosa combinano


----------



## Snape (22 Ottobre 2013)

Oggi voto 10 per la personalità, l'impegno, la qualità. Balotelli dovrebbe imparare da lui. Ma per rivelarsi un acquisto azzeccato ne ha ancora da dimostrare, soprattutto per quanto concerne la sua integrità fisica.


----------



## peppe75 (22 Ottobre 2013)

è sempre importante non c'è niente da fare...messaggio anche agli scettici...uno che la palla le da del tu...è sempre tanta roba!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Grande primo tempo. Nel secondo tempo è calato nettamente, ma è appena tornato da un infortunio ed ha dato il massimo nella prima frazione. Non me lo sarei mai aspettato da lui.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Ottobre 2013)

Primo tempo veramente ottimo, poi si vedeva che era stanco ma bene


----------



## andre (22 Ottobre 2013)

Non lo ricordavo così tecnico. Grande ricky!


----------



## dyablo65 (22 Ottobre 2013)

ha dovuto fare anche fare il terzino su chiunque si avvicinasse a dani alves , ha corso moltissimo e non era facile appena tornato dall' infortunio

bene bene bene


----------



## Frikez (22 Ottobre 2013)

Partita da 8, grandissimo Ricky


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Ottobre 2013)

che dire...felicissimo per lui

ed è al 50%...sperando non si infortuni più sono curioso di vederlo al massimo con balo ed elsha..ma anche con pazzini

ottima l'intesa con binho


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Grandissimo, speriamo metta qualche minuto in più nelle gambe.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Grande spirito e personalità. Quando fisicamente starà meglio sarà il nostro vero leader. Sono molto curioso di vedere Kakà, Balotelli e Elsha assieme.



.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Ottobre 2013)

Io ho ancora qualche riserva su di lui. Non sulla classe, ma sulla tenuta atletica.
Nei primi 20 minuti ha giocato da 8, poi è lentamente scomparso dalla partita.
Nel secondo tempo non ha tenuto un pallone.
Certo, è appena ritornato dall'infortunio.
Aspetto una decina di partite prima di giudicarlo.


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Non lo ricordavo così tecnico. Grande ricky!



Kakà ha sempre avuto tecnica


----------



## andre (22 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Kakà ha sempre avuto tecnica



Certamente, però guardando le partite del Real Madrid non lo ricordavo così


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Kakà ha sempre avuto tecnica



vero,solo che la sua caratteristica principale di allora era la progressione e la velocità..quindi non si è mai messa in risalto la tecnica,certo non avrà la tecnica di dinho ma ha comunque la tecnica di un fuoriclasse


----------



## 2515 (22 Ottobre 2013)

no no, ma boateng è molto meglio di kakà..XD

Voglio vederlo con Elsha e Balo! Dai Faraone, torna presto!


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Ottobre 2013)

Bravissimo ... Avanti così


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Io ho ancora qualche riserva su di lui. Non sulla classe, ma sulla tenuta atletica.
> Nei primi 20 minuti ha giocato da 8, poi è lentamente scomparso dalla partita.
> Nel secondo tempo non ha tenuto un pallone.
> Certo, è appena ritornato dall'infortunio.
> Aspetto una decina di partite prima di giudicarlo.



Beh, il suo ruolo non è quello. Se consideriamo che era al rientro e che rientrava fino all'area di rigore, è normale che non ne abbia avuto più


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Beh, il suo ruolo non è quello. Se consideriamo che era al rientro e che rientrava fino all'area di rigore, è normale che non ne abbia avuto più



Ma stasera ha 8000 attenuanti e ha giocato bene. Da 6.5, IMHO.
Voglio aspettare qualche partita prima di giudicarlo.
La classe di Kakà è fuori discussione, stiamo pur sempre parlando di un pallone d'oro.


----------



## folletto (22 Ottobre 2013)

Daje Riky


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Ottobre 2013)

In questa partita per difendere bene era giusto allargarlo


Ma voglio rivederlo in mezzo al più presto


----------



## Livestrong (23 Ottobre 2013)

Insieme a De jong é attualmente l'unico calciatore in rosa che sa Stare su questi palcoscenici. Uscito lui, la gente poteva benissimo tornarsene a casa


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Attenzione alla prossima. La partita più difficile dopo un infortunio è la seconda...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (23 Ottobre 2013)

grandissimo stasera,ha gettato il cuore oltre l'ostacolo.Leggo commenti meravigliati sulla sua tecnica,ma ne ha sempre avuta a pacchi.Avanti così,la sua condizione fisica,se verrà gestito bene,non potrà che migliorare,come la sua tenuta atletica


----------



## Tobi (23 Ottobre 2013)

Con tutti i titolari e Rami al posto di Zapata faremo bene in Europa


----------



## Serginho (23 Ottobre 2013)

Incredibile come per certa gente Kaka' fosse tipo un Suazo qualunque


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Ottobre 2013)

Quella che si infortuna spesso è una leggenda metropolitana... negli ultimi due anni si è in realtà infortunato pochissimo, ha avuto gravi problemi fisici solo il primo anno e mezzo al Real.

La tenuta atletica, il fiato, quello si che gli viene a mancare spesso perchè negli ultimi tre anni al Real è stato più in panchina/tribuna che in campo, e dunque si è disabituato ai ritmi partita.

Ma secondo me in vista delle prossime partite non deve preoccupare troppo la lesione muscolare che ha avuto, è stato un caso sfortunato per quel maiale di Bovo che lo ha falciato con un'entrata killer e per la poca accortezza di Allegri che l'ha fatto giocare dopo soli due allenamenti.

Questo recupero graduale invece va bene, facendolo giocare sempre di più riacquisterà in fretta il ritmo partita.


----------



## Devil May Cry (23 Ottobre 2013)

Grandissima partita di Ricky!!Da 8!!Un mostro!Ovviamente è appena rientrato da un infortunio il fiato gli mancava per questo motivo.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2013)

pensavo peggio invece clamorosamente è più forte di el shaarawy


----------



## Graxx (23 Ottobre 2013)

Considerando che alla fine ha giocato anche a destra un tridente kaka' balo elsha non sarebbe per niente male...considerando anche il fatto che con il tridente senza trequartista cambiamo proprio modo d'essere...


----------



## Re Ricardo (23 Ottobre 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Incredibile come per certa gente Kaka' fosse tipo un Suazo qualunque




Peggio, molto molto peggio...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Ottobre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Con tutti i titolari e Rami al posto di Zapata faremo bene in Europa



già...speriamo che sta sfortuna finisce


----------



## Canonista (23 Ottobre 2013)

C'è poco da fare, se gli dai fiducia ti trascina anche a 30 anni inoltrati...

Per fortuna è uno che sa cosa fare con la palla, quindi nonostante l'età, è oro in mezzo ai nostri carri da combattimento!


----------



## runner (23 Ottobre 2013)

da una vita che dico che per noi Kakà sarebbe stato oro colato e infatti.....


----------



## Snape (23 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> da una vita che dico che per noi Kakà sarebbe stato oro colato e infatti.....



Calma, è una partita. Se ne fa bene 5 e poi sta fuori 1 mese allora ha poco senso, a fine stagione trarremo le somme.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Calma, è una partita. Se ne fa bene 5 e poi sta fuori 1 mese allora ha poco senso, a fine stagione trarremo le somme.



Concordo.
Sono sincero, io non lo volevo e tuttora non sono contento del suo arrivo, però ieri è stata una piacevole sorpresa.
Giocasse sempre in questo modo, con un po' più di continuità, cambierei idea eccome, non ho mica i paraocchi.
Credo però che vada valutato nell'arco di almeno una decina di partite prima di dire "E' ritornato Kakà".


----------



## 2515 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Sono sincero, io non lo volevo e tuttora non sono contento del suo arrivo, però ieri è stata una piacevole sorpresa.
> Giocasse sempre in questo modo, con un po' più di continuità, cambierei idea eccome, non ho mica i paraocchi.
> Credo però che vada valutato nell'arco di almeno una decina di partite prima di dire "E' ritornato Kakà".



io non dirò mai "è ritornato Kakà" ma se tiene questo livello con continuità, considerando che è stato preso a 0, dirò "questo kakà è oro".


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Ottobre 2013)

LA classe non gli manca, se il fisico regge
in Italia abbiamo gli esempi di Totti e Di Natale che anche con qualche annetto in più fanno ancora bene


----------



## 666psycho (23 Ottobre 2013)

bella partita ieri, speriamo non si rompa di nuovo e continui così, ma rimango del avviso che era meglio prendere ericksen...


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Ottobre 2013)

666psycho ha scritto:


> bella partita ieri, speriamo non si rompa di nuovo e continui così, ma rimango del avviso che era meglio prendere ericksen...



Grazie al piffero.. come quelli che dicono ...era meglio prendere X al posto del cesso di matri-re ...matri il milan lo pagherà in 948567 comode rate.... tevez per farti un esempio è stato pagato Cash dalla giuve.. 

Ericksen è fortissimo e andava preso.. fino a li lo sappiamo tutti .. ma con che soldi ? dobbiamo essere realisti .. kaka è costato 0 per quello è arrivato ..


----------



## Snape (24 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Grazie al piffero.. come quelli che dicono ...era meglio prendere X al posto del cesso di matri-re ...matri il milan lo pagherà in 948567 comode rate.... tevez per farti un esempio è stato pagato Cash dalla giuve..
> 
> *Ericksen è fortissimo e andava preso.. fino a li lo sappiamo tutti .. ma con che soldi *? dobbiamo essere realisti .. kaka è costato 0 per quello è arrivato ..



Quelli di matri.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Grazie al piffero.. come quelli che dicono ...era meglio prendere X al posto del cesso di matri-re ...matri il milan lo pagherà in 948567 comode rate.... tevez per farti un esempio è stato pagato Cash dalla giuve..
> 
> Ericksen è fortissimo e andava preso.. fino a li lo sappiamo tutti .. ma con che soldi ? dobbiamo essere realisti .. kaka è costato 0 per quello è arrivato ..




il milan avrebbe potuto tranquillamente spendere 15 milioni per Ericksen, con i soldi di matri e con quelli della champions.... poi ti ricordo che kaka riceve 4 milioni, ericksen ne prenderrebbe la metà...


----------



## 2515 (24 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Grazie al piffero.. come quelli che dicono ...era meglio prendere X al posto del cesso di matri-re ...matri il milan lo pagherà in 948567 comode rate.... tevez per farti un esempio è stato pagato Cash dalla giuve..
> 
> Ericksen è fortissimo e andava preso.. fino a li lo sappiamo tutti .. ma con che soldi ? dobbiamo essere realisti .. kaka è costato 0 per quello è arrivato ..



matri è costato quanto eriksen.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Grazie al piffero.. come quelli che dicono ...era meglio prendere X al posto del cesso di matri-re ...matri il milan lo pagherà in 948567 comode rate.... tevez per farti un esempio è stato pagato Cash dalla giuve..
> 
> Ericksen è fortissimo e andava preso.. fino a li lo sappiamo tutti .. ma con che soldi ? dobbiamo essere realisti .. kaka è costato 0 per quello è arrivato ..


Cambia la modalità di pagamento, ma per il bilancio è la stessa cosa. E' sempre un costo ascrivibile a quest'anno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Ottobre 2013)

Si peccato che il calciomercato vero non è la playstation.. e esistono i PAGAMENTI.. un giocaotre lo devi pagare cash come ericksen .. oppure prendi la M di matri e lo paghi in 5 anni...


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si peccato che il calciomercato vero non è la playstation.. e esistono i PAGAMENTI.. un giocaotre lo devi pagare cash come ericksen .. oppure prendi la M di matri e lo paghi in 5 anni...



Lo devi pur sempre pagare. E quelli per Matri sono i soldi peggio spesi nella storia del Milan.
Secondo me non è stato nemmeno un problema di soldi. La verità è che hanno preso questo catorcio perché Allegri voleva un attaccante e Galliani conosceva giusto Matri. Kakà è stato ripreso per capriccio.


----------



## Re Ricardo (26 Ottobre 2013)

Franco Ordine, su Il Giornale, riporta le dure parole pronunciate da Allegri qualche giorno fa sul campo centrale di Milanello, al cospetto di tutta la rosa: "Guardate tutti questo signore, che ha vinto, tra l'altro, il Pallone d'oro solo qualche anno fa. E che sul conto corrente ha qualche soldino che gli consentirebbe di fare una vita comoda. Arriva un'ora prima di tutti e va via un'ora dopo. Prendete esempio da lui».


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si peccato che il calciomercato vero non è la playstation.. e esistono i PAGAMENTI.. un giocaotre lo devi pagare cash come ericksen .. oppure prendi la M di matri e lo paghi in 5 anni...


Ecco, questa è la cosa che sfugge a molti. Quindi, se il pagamento è anche stato di quanto? 12 milioni? Quest'anno andrà a bilancio per 3 o 4(non ricordo)e ribadisco che con qualche trucchetto di bilancio quei soldi neanche peseranno. Eriksen lo paghi cash subito ma soprattutto quei soldi non credo li possano far scomparire con qualche giochetto.


----------



## Albijol (26 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si peccato che il calciomercato vero non è la playstation.. e esistono i PAGAMENTI.. un giocaotre lo devi pagare cash come ericksen .. oppure prendi la M di matri e lo paghi in 5 anni...



A rate ci pagano tutti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Grazie al piffero.. come quelli che dicono ...era meglio prendere X al posto del cesso di matri-re ...matri il milan lo pagherà in 948567 comode rate.... tevez per farti un esempio è stato pagato Cash dalla giuve..
> 
> Ericksen è fortissimo e andava preso.. fino a li lo sappiamo tutti .. ma con che soldi ? dobbiamo essere realisti .. kaka è costato 0 per quello è arrivato ..


Lollo, Eriksen ce lo potevamo permettere. Questo è quanto. Poi possiamo discutere all'infinito, ma sono scelte societarie quelle di puntare su nomi noti che il meglio di sé l'hanno già dato piuttosto che su nomi in ascesa.


----------



## Jino (26 Ottobre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, su Il Giornale, riporta le dure parole pronunciate da Allegri qualche giorno fa sul campo centrale di Milanello, al cospetto di tutta la rosa: *"Guardate tutti questo signore, che ha vinto, tra l'altro, il Pallone d'oro solo qualche anno fa. E che sul conto corrente ha qualche soldino che gli consentirebbe di fare una vita comoda. Arriva un'ora prima di tutti e va via un'ora dopo. Prendete esempio da lui»*.



Quant'è vero... non voglio criticare nessuno in particolare, ma quanto mancano al Milan i campioni veri, ma sopratutto uomini veri!!!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quant'è vero... non voglio criticare nessuno in particolare, ma quanto mancano al Milan i campioni veri, ma sopratutto uomini veri!!!



.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ecco, questa è la cosa che sfugge a molti. Quindi, se il pagamento è anche stato di quanto? 12 milioni? Quest'anno andrà a bilancio per 3 o 4(non ricordo)e ribadisco che con qualche trucchetto di bilancio quei soldi neanche peseranno. Eriksen lo paghi cash subito ma soprattutto quei soldi non credo li possano far scomparire con qualche giochetto.



Non c'è differenza, a bilancio, fra i 12 mln per Eriksen e quelli per Matri. L'unica differenza sta nelle rate, ma quello è il livello finanziario, non quello del bilancio.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quant'è vero... non voglio criticare nessuno in particolare, ma quanto mancano al Milan i campioni veri, ma sopratutto uomini veri!!!



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Ottobre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Non c'è differenza, a bilancio, fra i 12 mln per Eriksen e quelli per Matri. L'unica differenza sta nelle rate, ma quello è il livello finanziario, non quello del bilancio.


Sanno loro che hanno combinato allora, perché se questi 12 milioni c'erano, perché non hanno preso Tevez o Ljajic?


----------



## Snake (27 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sanno loro che hanno combinato allora, perché se questi 12 milioni c'erano, perché non hanno preso Tevez o Ljajic?



Perchè sono lesionati


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ecco, questa è la cosa che sfugge a molti. Quindi, se il pagamento è anche stato di quanto? 12 milioni? Quest'anno andrà a bilancio per 3 o 4(non ricordo)e ribadisco che con qualche trucchetto di bilancio quei soldi neanche peseranno. Eriksen lo paghi cash subito ma soprattutto quei soldi non credo li possano far scomparire con qualche giochetto.


Da quello che so io i 12 milioni a bilancio vanno subito, anche se paghi con le rate.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sanno loro che hanno combinato allora, perché se questi 12 milioni c'erano, perché non hanno preso Tevez o Ljajic?


Tevez non l'abbiamo preso "perché non eravamo sicuri al 100% di andare in Champions". Della serie: Fininvest non anticipa manco il pagamento del giardiniere.

Ljajic invece potevamo prenderlo, ma la Fiorentina ha preferito darlo alla Roma e non sempre hai la fortuna di trovare il giocatore che si impunta perché vuole venire solo da noi.


----------



## 2515 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sanno loro che hanno combinato allora, perché se questi 12 milioni c'erano, perché non hanno preso Tevez o Ljajic?



il primo perché robinho non se ne è andato e le cose erano legate, il secondo perché la fiorentina ha voluto troppo e ce l'aveva col milan, infatti la roma l'ha pagato in totale 15-16 milioni, per uno in scadenza è folle.


----------



## O Animal (27 Ottobre 2013)

Spero solo che quella ***** di Allegri non lo faccia affaticare subito facendogli giocare ancora 3 partite consecutive in una settimana altrimenti se ci va bene lo rivediamo dopo Dubai...

PS: perchè state parlando di Matri e calciomercato nella discussione di Kakà?


----------



## Marilson (27 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> PS: perchè state parlando di Matri e calciomercato nella discussione di Kakà?



già


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Ottobre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> il primo perché robinho non se ne è andato e le cose erano legate, il secondo perché la fiorentina ha voluto troppo e ce l'aveva col milan, infatti la roma l'ha pagato in totale 15-16 milioni, per uno in scadenza è folle.


Allora Tevez.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Ottobre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Perchè sono lesionati


Cavolate.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> *Tevez non l'abbiamo preso "perché non eravamo sicuri al 100% di andare in Champions". Della serie: Fininvest non anticipa manco il pagamento del giardiniere.*
> 
> Ljajic invece potevamo prenderlo, ma la Fiorentina ha preferito darlo alla Roma e non sempre hai la fortuna di trovare il giocatore che si impunta perché vuole venire solo da noi.


Non mi convince, se ci son stati dopo, ci sarebbero stati anche prima i 12 milioni.


----------



## 2515 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non mi convince, se ci son stati dopo, ci sarebbero stati anche prima i 12 milioni.



te lo ripeto, c'entrava Robinho. Senza i soldi Champions ci serviva la cessione di robinho, infatti voi avete pigliato tevez poco dopo che robinho e il santos hanno fermato le trattative.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Ottobre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> te lo ripeto, c'entrava Robinho. Senza i soldi Champions ci serviva la cessione di robinho, infatti voi avete pigliato tevez poco dopo che robinho e il santos hanno fermato le trattative.


I soldi Champios vanno a bilancio, non vanno del mercato.


----------



## O Animal (27 Ottobre 2013)

Croce e delizia...


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Ottobre 2013)

Ottima prova,ma non può sbagliare quel gol.


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Ottobre 2013)

Con Kakà in campo sembriamo quasi una squadra di calcio


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

Peccato per i gol sbagliati, per il resto ha fatto bene.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Ottobre 2013)

appena è entrato si è accesa la luce,peccato solo per il gol mangiato


----------



## Snake (27 Ottobre 2013)

e tirala una stecca


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Ottobre 2013)

non c'è male oggi, però dai doveva segnare in quelle 2 occasioni


----------



## Snape (27 Ottobre 2013)

Due gol sbagliati che pesano come macigni: voto 5.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2013)

Ha dato la scossa giusta alla squadra.
Peccato davvero per il secondo gol sbagliato, tra l'altro su palla recuperata da lui e con successiva ottima infilata in area.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Ottobre 2013)

bene l'approccio alla gara ma 2 gol mangiati di cui uno parecchio clamoroso. l'avremmo vinta.


----------



## O Animal (30 Ottobre 2013)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii... ma nessuno ti aveva avvisato in che squadra saresti finito...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ricky ti amo


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Ottobre 2013)

Che emozione Ricky...

Fuoriclasse assoluto, altro che giocatore finito. Peccato che deve fare i conti con l'ostracismo di Acciuga


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Ottobre 2013)

Mi sta smentendo alla gradissimissima.


----------



## Re Ricardo (30 Ottobre 2013)

Jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ricky mio  emozione incredibile alla tua rete,peccato che hanno rovinato tutto gli altri cessi.


----------



## Morghot (30 Ottobre 2013)

L'unico che mi fa godere, come pronosticato comunque da molti(me compreso) un kaka mezzo zoppo vale più di tutta la rosa lol.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Ottobre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Jump on the bandwagon.



Sarà lo sport più praticato 

Io ancora non ho capito da dove è nato questo mito di Kakà zoppo o finito...


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Ottobre 2013)

Rimango sempre dell'idea che saremmo dovuti andare su altri giocatori.
Però, parliamoci chiaro, dato che siamo messi malissimo, un Kakà così è grasso che cola.
Ovviamente non è nemmeno la metà rispetto a quello di prima, ma per come siamo messi va bene così.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2013)

La cosa che mi è piaciuta di più non è stato il gol, ma quando è andato a strigliare Balotelli dopo l'ammonizione e le innumerevoli proteste.

Abbiamo bisogno di gente così.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi è piaciuta di più non è stato il gol, ma quando è andato a strigliare Balotelli dopo l'ammonizione e le innumerevoli proteste.
> 
> Abbiamo bisogno di gente così.




Quotone!!ma non può prenderla lui la fascia??cioè questo é quello che dovrebbe fare montolivo....non abbiamo gli uomini giusti oltre che i giocatori.
Al suo gol finalmente ho sentito quella grande emozione che mi davano solo gente come lui,sheva ,Pippo,gente che meritava i nostri colori e li onorava......ci ha messo l anima e che gran gol !!!campione assoluto!lo sapevo che non ero finito,.almeno sta gioia!


----------



## peppe75 (30 Ottobre 2013)

IMMENSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...............CLONATELOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
che partita...peccato ancora non è al 100%!!
se continuiamo in champions lui sì che ci potrà dare una mano..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Ottobre 2013)

Si,ma si è accentrato col destro e ha tirato a giro;deve cambiare lo stile di gioco. C'è una contiguità agghiacciante con El Shaarawy.

A gennaio mandiamolo via e prendiamo Bob Acquafresca.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Ottobre 2013)

Parole commoventi a Sky, che fuoriclasse immenso e che grande uomo.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Stasera immenso.


----------



## Re Ricardo (30 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Parole commoventi a Sky, che fuoriclasse immenso e che grande uomo.




Ha anche ammesso che spera ancora nel Mondiale


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Ottobre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Ha anche ammesso che spera ancora nel Mondiale


Secondo me con un allenatore serio sarebbe capace di riportare questa squadra dove merita.


----------



## Re Ricardo (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ritorno al 2007


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Al momento è sprecato nel Milan odierno. Sprecato.


----------



## Snape (30 Ottobre 2013)

Qui si delira un po. Nessuno metteva in dubbio le doti tecniche di kakà. Il termine "bollito" si rifà al fatto che si infortunava spesso/sempre al real. Se adesso gioca 5 partite bene, poi si rompe per un mese, allora sarà stato un acquisto inutile. Si parla a fine stagione, mica a novembre. Fin qui ombre e luci, ombre a inizio per l'infortunio, e luci adesso per il rendimento inaspettato e ottimo. Calma a parlare di carri però.


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2013)

Grande Ricky, esempio per tutti, uomo vero.

PS. alle interviste con il figlio, un grande.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Il termine "bollito" si rifà al fatto che si infortunava spesso/sempre al real.



Negli ultimi anni in realtà si è infortunato molto poco, è più un discorso del primissimo anno e mezzo.
Ultimamente giocava poco per Ozil e perchè Mourinho non lo poteva vedere.

Ha preso l'etichetta di bollito perchè giocava molto male quelle poche volte che veniva chiamato in causa, praticamente un corpo estraneo nel Real.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Qui si delira un po. Nessuno metteva in dubbio le doti tecniche di kakà. Il termine "bollito" si rifà al fatto che si infortunava spesso/sempre al real. Se adesso gioca 5 partite bene, poi si rompe per un mese, allora sarà stato un acquisto inutile. Si parla a fine stagione, mica a novembre. Fin qui ombre e luci, ombre a inizio per l'infortunio, e luci adesso per il rendimento inaspettato e ottimo. Calma a parlare di carri però.



Beh, praticamente col Real non s'infortunava da Gennaio 2011.....


----------



## Snape (30 Ottobre 2013)

Si, ma se non giocava mai era difficile infortunarsi no ? Io spero di essere smentito, dico solo che le somme verranno tratte a fine stagione, non ora, inutile parlare di fantomatici carri a novembre.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Ottobre 2013)

La testa di Ricky ce l'hai o non ce l'hai, Balotelli non ce l'avrà mai.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Ottobre 2013)

era un po' che non mi emozionavo così per un gol del milan.  

che gol ricky, che gol.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> era un po' che non mi emozionavo così per un gol del milan.
> 
> che gol ricky, che gol.



Anch io.....e mi sa pure lui.....


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Ottobre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Si,ma si è accentrato col destro e ha tirato a giro;deve cambiare lo stile di gioco. C'è una contiguità agghiacciante con El Shaarawy.
> 
> A gennaio mandiamolo via e prendiamo Bob Acquafresca.



Hahahha bob


----------



## folletto (31 Ottobre 2013)

In un'inquadratura ieri sera dalla sua espressione sembrava pensasse: "mamma mia, ma come si è ridotto il Milan?!"


----------



## Morto che parla (31 Ottobre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> era un po' che non mi emozionavo così per un gol del milan.
> 
> che gol ricky, che gol.



Davvero. La prima emozione della stagione. Mi sta facendo ricredere.


----------



## rossovero (31 Ottobre 2013)

Io ero dubbioso e lo sono ancora. Preferisco aspettare la fine del campionato per trarre conclusioni. Certo che il gol di ieri é una roba... mamma mia!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Ottobre 2013)

riccardino <3 <3 ... è come quanto torni a farti una bombata con una ex.. il primo amore non si scorda mai e ha sempre il suo fascino


----------



## sion (31 Ottobre 2013)

ma poi corre come un pazzo e insegue tutti..ha fatto anche ieri 3-4 recuperi niente male..

e palla al piede e' sempre pericoloso


----------



## Canonista (31 Ottobre 2013)

No vabbè il gol è bellissimo e lui dà tutto in campo.
Poi è un signore, è sempre un piacere averlo in squadra.


----------



## Serginho (31 Ottobre 2013)

Il figlio e' un minikaka'


----------



## 666psycho (31 Ottobre 2013)

Bella partita ! vederlo giocare é una vera goduria! anche se, secondo me, bisogna tirare le somme a fine campionato. Non mi nascondo che sono stato e lo sono ancora, poco convinto del suo acquisto, avrei preferito ericksen, anche se adesso comincio a cambiare idea. L'unica cosa che mi pesa é l'età e la fragilità fisica. Non metto in dubbio le qualità tecniche di Kaka, che secondo me, é il miglior in squadra e uno dei migliori della serie a. Il modo in cui a preso in mano la squadra é formidabile, se solo balotelli potrebbe fare 1/4 di quello che fa kaka in questo momento, diventerebbe un campione vero...


----------



## Jino (31 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> No vabbè il gol è bellissimo e lui dà tutto in campo.
> Poi è un signore, è sempre un piacere averlo in squadra.



Ricky con il figlio, Balo con le gnocche  

Dai, scherzi a parte è una persona stupenda.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Ottobre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> In un'inquadratura ieri sera dalla sua espressione sembrava pensasse: "mamma mia, ma come si è ridotto il Milan?!"



Un po' la stessa fine che ha fatto lui....


Comunque spero mi faccia ricredere e che continui così, anzi, migliori.


----------



## Livestrong (31 Ottobre 2013)

I commenti che leggo adesso su Kakà li leggerò fra un mese su balotelli, garantito


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> I commenti che leggo adesso su Kakà li leggerò fra un mese su balotelli, garantito



basterà il primo rigore trasformato e tutti saranno la a dire che campione, unico degno della nostra maglia ecc ecc, io da lui voglio vedere la voglia di giocare a calcio, di sacrificarsi per la squadra che ha mai ha dimostrato di avere


----------



## Re Ricardo (1 Novembre 2013)

Adesso arriva Biasin su Libero a ritirar fuori la vecchia storia dell'incidente fiscale di Kakà, come a gennaio su l'Espresso..ci hanno fatto pure il titolone in prima pagina


----------



## 2515 (1 Novembre 2013)

Ci sono già dei commenti dei tifosi madridisti?XD


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> I commenti che leggo adesso su Kakà li leggerò fra un mese su balotelli, garantito



Difficile. C'è una voglia (e una testa) diversa.


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Novembre 2013)

Bé nonostante sia un giocatore alla frutta fisicamente, il cervello è sempre lo stesso. L'infortunio è sempre dietro l'angolo, ma per classe, tecnica, intelligenza e soprattutto *atteggiamento *è un grossissimo upgrade rispetto a Boateng.


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Bé nonostante sia un giocatore alla frutta fisicamente, il cervello è sempre lo stesso. L'infortunio è sempre dietro l'angolo, ma per classe, tecnica, intelligenza e soprattutto *atteggiamento *è un grossissimo upgrade rispetto a Boateng.



Anche perchè l'infortunio è sempre dietro l'angolo anche per Boateng XD XD XD. La mia teoria sul Boa si sta rivelando giusta. Appena ha ricominciato ad allenarsi con maggiore intensità sono tornati gli infortuni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2013)

che giocatore ragazzi...è venuto con umiltà, rincorre gli avversari (cosa che non faceva a 20 anni) e si sbatte in ogni azione...questo significa combattere per tornare ad essere un grande giocatore e prendersi il Mondiale


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Novembre 2013)

si ma non può giocare ogni tre giorni, ci ha messo impegno ma era sulle gambe


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Novembre 2013)

L'ultimo a mollare,bravissimo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Novembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si ma non può giocare ogni tre giorni, ci ha messo impegno ma era sulle gambe


Potrebbe farlo se il genio in panchina non gli facesse fare l'ala ed il terzino. Da noi il più forte corre per gli altri...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (2 Novembre 2013)

Grande ricky l unica gioia


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Novembre 2013)

L'unico degno della maglia che indossa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Potrebbe farlo se il genio in panchina non gli facesse fare l'ala ed il terzino. Da noi il più forte corre per gli altri...



Ma infatti, sprecato completamente.... l'unico che potrebbe fare qualcosa, e deve fare la babysitter a Constant.


----------



## smallball (2 Novembre 2013)

da stra lodare per l'impegno e l'esempio dato


----------



## peppe75 (2 Novembre 2013)

che dire non può mantenere solo lui la baracca...tanto di cappello!!!


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (3 Novembre 2013)

è l'unico che si rende conto di che maglia indossa, e la onora per 90 minuti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Novembre 2013)

Grande impegno e sacrificio.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Novembre 2013)

Non una buona partita dal punto di vista tecnico, troppi errori, ma ha un cuore grande così. L'unico davvero degno di portare la maglia rossonera e di giocare in una squadra che disputa, suo malgrado, la Champions League.


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Novembre 2013)

Niente di che, però nello strazio generale è stato l'unico a salvarsi parzialmente.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Novembre 2013)

Dispiace vederlo sguazzare nel letame.


----------



## walter 22 (3 Novembre 2013)

L'unico degno di indossare questa maglia.


----------



## runner (3 Novembre 2013)

allora sono felice che adesso in molti si siano ricreduti su di lui e le solite manfrine sul fatto che pretende solo dei soldi e che è finito siano andate in fumo dopo che ha dimostrato tutto il contrario...

mi chiedo solo se con il parallelismo in campo che si vede in maniera oggettiva di differenza tra Kakà e gli altri faccia riflettere seriamente la società sul futuro


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Novembre 2013)

L'unico che lotta, l'unico che ha qualcosa dentro. Mai avuto dubbi su questo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Niente di che, però nello strazio generale è stato l'unico a salvarsi parzialmente.



Non ha fatto una grande partita ma almeno si impegna di brutto.


----------



## 2515 (3 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> allora sono felice che adesso in molti si siano ricreduti su di lui e le solite manfrine sul fatto che pretende solo dei soldi e che è finito siano andate in fumo dopo che ha dimostrato tutto il contrario...
> 
> mi chiedo solo se con il parallelismo in campo che si vede in maniera oggettiva di differenza tra Kakà e gli altri faccia riflettere seriamente la società sul futuro



sicuro, da adesso si butteranno solo sui trentenni a parametro zero.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Novembre 2013)

Non salta mai l'uomo. Mai. E' finito, ma siccome si chiama Kakà la prestazione viene vista diversamente. Si chiamasse Birsa...


----------



## runner (6 Novembre 2013)

tonight


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non salta mai l'uomo. Mai. E' finito, ma siccome si chiama Kakà la prestazione viene vista diversamente. Si chiamasse Birsa...



Dai, è l'unico che si fa il mazzo quadrato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Dai, è l'unico che si fa il mazzo quadrato.



Infatti ho spesso lodato il suo spirito di sacrificio, ma è ben diverso dall'essere un giocatore decisivo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Infatti ho spesso lodato il suo spirito di sacrificio, *ma è ben diverso dall'essere un giocatore decisivo*



Che non salta più l'uomo ti posso dar ragione, ma tecnicamente è ancora il migliore dei nostri. Non trovi?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che non salta più l'uomo ti posso dar ragione, ma tecnicamente è ancora il migliore dei nostri. Non trovi?



Ma questo perché la rosa fa schifo. Però dribbling non ne ha, filtranti nemmeno, ha un buon tiro ma lo usa poco

Le partite di Kakà fino ad ora sono state impreziosite da tanto cuore e recuperi da terzino alla El Shaarawy, e solamente in un'occasione da una gemma di classe come con la Lazio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma questo perché la rosa fa schifo. Però dribbling non ne ha, filtranti nemmeno, ha un buon tiro ma lo usa poco
> 
> Le partite di Kakà fino ad ora sono state impreziosite da tanto cuore e recuperi da terzino alla El Shaarawy, e solamente in un'occasione da una gemma di classe come con la Lazio



Eh ma si sapeva che non era più quello del 2003-2009.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Eh ma si sapeva che non era più quello del 2003-2009.



Esatto, infatti mi sta stupendo in positivo. Pensavo facesse schifissimo, invece è solo neutro


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma questo perché la rosa fa schifo. Però dribbling non ne ha, filtranti nemmeno, ha un buon tiro ma lo usa poco
> 
> Le partite di Kakà fino ad ora sono state impreziosite da tanto cuore e recuperi da terzino alla El Shaarawy, e solamente in un'occasione da una gemma di classe come con la Lazio



Quoto.
Personalmente sono rimasto un po' stupito perché mi aspettavo un Kakà peggiore, ma vedo che molti lo esaltano come se fosse il Kakà del 2003-2007. Aldilà del gran gol con la Lazio, ha fatto spesso il compitino o poco più, sembra un fenomeno perché quasi tutti gli altri hanno giocato da cani.


----------



## runner (6 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma questo perché la rosa fa schifo. Però dribbling non ne ha, filtranti nemmeno, ha un buon tiro ma lo usa poco
> 
> Le partite di Kakà fino ad ora sono state impreziosite da tanto cuore e recuperi da terzino alla El Shaarawy, e solamente in un'occasione da una gemma di classe come con la Lazio



col barcellona l' assist lo ha fatto mio nonno infatti


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> col barcellona l' assist lo ha fatto mio nonno infatti



E avanti, leggi i post sopra. E comunque pure col Barcellona oltre all'assist, tanto cuore e recuperi, ma l'uomo non lo salta più dal 2008 e non è un giocatore che nelle sue corde ha il filtrante alla Rui Costa


----------



## SuperMilan (6 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E avanti, leggi i post sopra. E comunque pure col Barcellona oltre all'assist, tanto cuore e recuperi, ma l'uomo non lo salta più dal 2008 e non è un giocatore che nelle sue corde ha il filtrante alla Rui Costa



Concordo, in questa squadra di scappati di casa è forse il migliore per ora, ma spesso fa poco più del compitino.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Novembre 2013)

Purtroppo non è più in grado di saltare l'uomo.


----------



## iceman. (7 Novembre 2013)

Se tirava in quell'occasione, pure di punta, secondo me la metteva.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2013)

peccato non gli abbiano neanche assegnato il gol.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Novembre 2013)

L'unico giocatore che merita in questo momento di indossare la maglia rossonera. 

Chapeau.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non è più in grado di saltare l'uomo.



 il primo gol ?


----------



## runner (7 Novembre 2013)

che menate ragazzi con sta storia del saltare l' uomo....

non è una corsa a ostacoli il calcio....poi dategli tempo che torni al top


----------



## Jino (7 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> il primo gol ?



No ma è Dani Alves lentissimo, non Kakà svelto


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Novembre 2013)

E' stato l'uomo più pericoloso ieri. Grande Ricky.


----------



## Hammer (10 Novembre 2013)

In versione simil-Robinho oggi. Male


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Novembre 2013)

Malissimo oggi, gol mangiati e due palle perse per eccesso di egoismo che hanno concesso una pericolosa ripartenza al Chievo.


----------



## Djici (10 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Malissimo oggi, gol mangiati e due palle perse per eccesso di egoismo che hanno concesso una pericolosa ripartenza al Chievo.



vero... e dico che io non lo volevo... ma immagina questo milan senza kaka... zero assoluto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Novembre 2013)

Niente di che, come da settembre


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2013)

Per me rimane solo ed abbandonato a sè stesso. Se attorno i compagni non si muovo bene si fa fatica a sfuttarne le sue doti tecniche.


----------



## Re Ricardo (10 Novembre 2013)

Totalmente frustrato. Squadra che non gira, campione furioso.


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Novembre 2013)

Mi sa che pensa di essere finito nel Lanciano


----------



## Re Ricardo (10 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Mi sa che pensa di essere finito nel Lanciano




"Ricky, a sentire questi giornalisti sembra che tu sia arrivato in una squadra di barboni" (cit. Galliani, conferenza di presentazione di Kakà)


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> "Ricky, a sentire questi giornalisti sembra che tu sia arrivato in una squadra di barboni" (cit. Galliani, conferenza di presentazione di Kakà)


----------



## Brontolo (10 Novembre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> "Ricky, a sentire questi giornalisti sembra che tu sia arrivato in una squadra di barboni" (cit. Galliani, conferenza di presentazione di Kakà)



ha ricevuto rassicurazioni. non di barboni, ma di scappati di casa. per questo ha firmato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Novembre 2013)

ripeto quello che dico da quando è arrivato, assieme a robinho fanno un top player, un grandissimo giocatore, ha una spalla con cui dialogare, da solo ci mette tanta buona volonta ma ormai non vale più tantissimo, non è più il fenomeno che da solo può riolsverti la partita ma cerca almeno di farlo rendere per le sue carrateristiche di adesso, non abbandonarlo la davanti da solo nella speranza che faccia il fenomeno che era prima, è da pazzi


----------



## The Ripper (11 Novembre 2013)

lui e robinho INSIEME fanno un giocatore da Milan? Bene, allora possiamo essere felici di giocare sempre in 7 contro 12.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Novembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> lui e robinho INSIEME fanno un giocatore da Milan? Bene, allora possiamo essere felici di giocare sempre in 7 contro 12.



rendono bene entrambi secondo me, era un modo di dire, sanno dialogare, se metti kaka da solo o robinho da solo è peggio secondo me, non sono più giocatori, soprattutto kaka che possono prendere palla smarcarsi tutta la difesa avversaria e deciderti le partite ma almeno è gente che sa giocare a calcio e in questo milan ce n'è pochissima


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Novembre 2013)

Che Kakà sia uno dei meno peggio non è in discussione. Però prende 4M all'anno, e come gli altri stipendi "top" in rosa, non li vale. Non fa la differenza come un vero giocatore da 4M\anno, vive di rendita per le grandi prestazioni di anni fa

Idem Mexès e Balotelli, che almeno dalla sua ha il famoso "potenziale". Ma nessuno dei tre vale i soldi che costa


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Che Kakà sia uno dei meno peggio non è in discussione. Però prende 4M all'anno, e come gli altri stipendi "top" in rosa, non li vale. Non fa la differenza come un vero giocatore da 4M\anno, vive di rendita per le grandi prestazioni di anni fa
> 
> Idem Mexès e Balotelli, che almeno dalla sua ha il famoso "potenziale". Ma nessuno dei tre vale i soldi che costa



concordo, poi kaka tranne la partita col barcellona a san siro e in parte con la lazio non è che mi abbia entusiasmato, è sul viale dle tramonto, almeno però ci mette impegno rispetto ad altri, l'unico che cerca di onorare la maglia, ma purtroppo non vedo in lui margini di miglioramento


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Che Kakà sia uno dei meno peggio non è in discussione. Però prende 4M all'anno, e come gli altri stipendi "top" in rosa, non li vale. Non fa la differenza come un vero giocatore da 4M\anno, vive di rendita per le grandi prestazioni di anni fa
> 
> Idem Mexès e Balotelli, che almeno dalla sua ha il famoso "potenziale". Ma nessuno dei tre vale i soldi che costa


Concordo.


----------



## pennyhill (11 Novembre 2013)

Quattro partite dall'inizio in poco più di 10 giorni. Credo non le giocasse dagli anni '60.


----------



## runner (11 Novembre 2013)

Kakà resta sempre un signor giocatore!!


----------



## peppe75 (17 Novembre 2013)

io non so se deve giocare davanti alla difesa o da trequartista...la cosa importante è che deve sempre giocare...


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Novembre 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> io non so se deve giocare davanti alla difesa o da trequartista...la cosa importante è che deve sempre giocare...



A fine anno, però, a prescindere dal suo rendimento, se ne deve andare via. Gli interessa solamente andare ai Mondiali in Brasile


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (24 Novembre 2013)

Il non desiderato Kakà si sta dimostrando l'unico con le palle, dentro e fuori il campo
Magari Ricky fossero tutti come te ...


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Novembre 2013)

come atteggiamento è incomiabile ma per me è mezzo finito purtroppo, ci mette tanto impegno ma fisicamente non ce la fa più , il secondo tempo è la dimostrazione


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Novembre 2013)

Ricky merita di essere il capitano..anche in sta squadra di cialtroni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Novembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> come atteggiamento è incomiabile ma per me è mezzo finito purtroppo, ci mette tanto impegno ma fisicamente non ce la fa più , il secondo tempo è la dimostrazione



Per me non è per nulla finito, non so sinceramente perchè continui questa idea in questo topic.

Se quei due davanti o gli altri scarsoni avessero giocato come il suo secondo tempo, facendo anche solo il minimo che si richiede ad un giocatore decente, sarebbe finita comunque 3-0 o 4-0.

Se poi ci si aspetta lo stesso Kakà del 2007, beh, è un discorso che ormai diventa noioso e stucchevole e continua ormai da diverse pagine.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Novembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me non è per nulla finito, non so sinceramente perchè continui questa idea in questo topic.
> 
> Se quei due davanti o gli altri scarsoni avessero giocato come il suo secondo tempo, facendo il minimo che si richiede ad un giocatore decente, sarebbe finita comunque 3-0 o 4-0.
> 
> Se poi ci si aspetta lo stesso Kakà del 2007, beh, è un discorso che ormai diventa noioso e stucchevole e continua ormai da diverse pagine.



lo dico a malincuore, spero di sbagliarmi e mi auguro che tu abbia ragione, non mi aspetto certamente il kaka del 2007 ma per me per giocare la dietro le punte non ce la fa più è troppo per lui, forse in un 4-2-3-1 con lui centrale dietro la punta e con le ali la potrebbe dire la sua, potrebbe essere valorizzato bene per le caratteristiche che ha adesso


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Novembre 2013)

A me sembrano più finiti gli altri ...ci stiamo aggrappando a Kakà se non si è visto anche adesso.balotelli e un fuoco di paglia


----------



## Principe (24 Novembre 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Ricky merita di essere il capitano..anche in sta squadra di cialtroni.



Sono Felice Di quotarti io qui , per chi considera il Milan qualcosa di mitico non è arduo sentire l'ardore di Kakà , quella sacra aurea del campione vero che ci tiene al Milan


----------



## Canonista (24 Novembre 2013)

Kakà è quello che recupera in difesa al 90esimo inoltrato, finito 'na ceppa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Novembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo dico a malincuore, spero di sbagliarmi e mi auguro che tu abbia ragione, non mi aspetto certamente il kaka del 2007 ma per me per giocare la dietro le punte non ce la fa più è troppo per lui, forse in un 4-2-3-1 con lui centrale dietro la punta e con le ali la potrebbe dire la sua, potrebbe essere valorizzato bene per le caratteristiche che ha adesso



Può darsi davvero che 90 minuti nella posizione da trequartista non riesca farli ad altissimo livello, in questo non ti dò torto. 
Però deve essere anche l'asino in panchina a capire come gestire questa situazione e fare rendere bene i suoi giocatori, per esempio nel secondo tempo alla fine è nato il solito pastrocchio, con Birsa e Robinho messi in campo a caso e Kakà che non ha saputo più essere incisivo come nel primo tempo.
E comunque, ma quanto corre? Un giocatore finito non corre così!

Partite come questa di oggi di Kakà (primo tempo superbo e secondo tempo "a sprazzi") io ne ricordo tantissime anche nel suo momento d'oro.
Solamente che attorno c'è lo schifo totale, quindi o si esaltano troppo le belle cose che fa, o si analizza con la lente d'ingrandimento ogni minimo calo di rendimento che ha durante la partita.

E' questa idea del "giocatore finito" che secondo me sta diventando un po' esagerata e ormai deve essere superata.. il Kakà di adesso potrebbe stare benissimo anche in un Milan migliore di questo che lotta per scudetto/champions, senza per forza essere il giocatore del 2007 che risolve ogni partita da solo.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Novembre 2013)

Io non credo di aver cambiato idea su di lui, nel senso che sta giocando un po' (ma poco) meglio di quanto mi aspettassi.
Nello strazio generale sembra un fenomeno, ma purtroppo per noi non lo è più (e già lo si sapeva).
Visto come siamo conciati male tutto sommato sono anche contento che sia al Milan. Mi fa molta tenerezza e un po' pena, penso si stia chiedendo dove diavolo è capitato tra società assente, giocatori senza palle e senza voglia, allenatore senza idee, ecc...


----------



## Djici (24 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Io non credo di aver cambiato idea su di lui, nel senso che sta giocando un po' (ma poco) meglio di quanto mi aspettassi.
> Nello strazio generale sembra un fenomeno, ma purtroppo per noi non lo è più (e già lo si sapeva).
> Visto come siamo conciati male tutto sommato sono anche contento che sia al Milan. Mi fa molta tenerezza e un po' pena, penso si stia chiedendo dove diavolo è capitato tra società assente, giocatori senza palle e senza voglia, allenatore senza idee, ecc...



se non fosse per la maglia sicuro che avrebbe l'impressione di giocare con il palermo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Novembre 2013)

Ieri è stato senza dubbio il migliore in campo, però se questo deve essere il nostro giocatore più forte...è normale avere 13\14 punti


----------



## Jino (24 Novembre 2013)

Non ci può fare nulla in una rosa del genere... non è più l'alieno che le vinceva da solo...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Novembre 2013)

Dimostrazione di quanto un vero giocatore, anche se ha dei muratori intorno, si fa sempre notare


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Novembre 2013)

Ricky corre e si sta sbattendo in tutte le partite, sta dimostrando di tenere alla maglia e ieri ci ha messo la faccia. 

E' l'ultimo pezzo del Milan che fu.


----------



## iceman. (24 Novembre 2013)

Attualmente insieme a De Jong è il migliore della rosa.


----------



## smallball (24 Novembre 2013)

il migliore soprattutto x l'impegno


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Novembre 2013)

Io credo che questo Kaka abbia ancora 3 anni di carriera, speriamo di riuscirgli a creare una squadra intorno


----------



## Jerry West (24 Novembre 2013)

Tutt'altro che un giocatore finito. Quando lo guardo giocare capisco perchè è uno dei pochi di cui ho il poster in camere. Al di là dell'addio, al di là del padre Bosco, al di là della Champions, al di là dell'uomo, il giocatore è il prototipo del professionista perfetto. Difficile non amare giocatori così.


----------



## Livestrong (24 Novembre 2013)

I tifosi fanno in fretta a cambiare idea su un giocatore, l'ho sempre detto


----------



## iceman. (24 Novembre 2013)

Non che ci voglia molto in questo Milan eh..


----------



## bmb (25 Novembre 2013)

Potrebbe dire la sua in una squadra un po' più seria. Alla Juve, per dire, farebbe paura.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2013)

che sorpresa ragazzi...questo significa essere UOMINI


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Novembre 2013)

I primi 45' minuti sono stati devastanti. Grande Riky!


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Novembre 2013)

Che partita,sta giocando molto al di là delle mie aspettative.


----------



## peppe75 (26 Novembre 2013)

M-a-g-n-i-f-i-c-oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Novembre 2013)

Che partita! Applausi anche dai tifosi del Celtic 

"E' finito" (cit.)


----------



## Butcher (26 Novembre 2013)

Bravo, continua così e fammi ricredere.


----------



## bmb (26 Novembre 2013)

Tutto il rispetto e l'ammirazione che posso provare al mondo.


----------



## Snake (26 Novembre 2013)

#_dateglilafasciadicapitano_


----------



## iceman. (26 Novembre 2013)

E' il più forte della rosa, chi l'avrebbe detto...

Non ci avrei scommesso un euro, meglio per lui e per noi.
Comunque Montolivo dovrebbe levarsi quella fascia e darla a uno come lui.


----------



## Canonista (26 Novembre 2013)

Kakà è lo sport fatto umano, tutti lo amano


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Novembre 2013)

Mamma mia  ero felice del suo arrivo, può ancora fare la differenza, il mio pupillo ricky


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Novembre 2013)

Sta superando le mie aspettative iniziali, ma non ha ancora il ritmo per durare 90'


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Novembre 2013)

Lo adorano tutti in tutto il mondo, ultimo pezzo integro del vero Milan


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Novembre 2013)

Non riesce a giocare con continuità ancora per tutta la partita ma non facciamo gli schizzinosi. Il Kakà del primo tempo mi ha fatto conciliare con questa squadra. Mi sta sorprendendo, spero continui così. Bisogna anche tenere in considerazione il fatto che sia motivato per poter far parte della Nazionale ai Mondiali.


----------



## chicagousait (26 Novembre 2013)

Nn avrei scommesso 1€ su di lui. E invece


----------



## Jino (26 Novembre 2013)

Non dura 90 minuti e si vede, ma è il nostro giocatore, punto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Novembre 2013)

Quell'accelerazione del primo tempo dove partendo da centrocampo ne ha seminati due o tre... brividi, che ricordi mi ha fatto tornare!
Io sono sempre stato uno dei più positivi sul suo ritorno, ma quelle azioni lì nemmeno io pensavo potesse riproporle.

E può ancora migliorare secondo me, quando avrà acquisito maggiormente il ritmo partita.. da considerare anche che veniva da 90° minuti sabato scorso, in cui è stato praticamente l'unico che aveva corso! 

Con El Shaarawy e Honda da gennaio potremmo divertirci, almeno in quella zona del campo!


----------



## 2515 (26 Novembre 2013)

Qualcuno può postare dei commenti dei tifosi madridisti?XD


----------



## Jino (26 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno può postare dei commenti dei tifosi madridisti?XD



Beh, c'hanno talmente tanti campioni li che di sicuro non rimpiangono Ricky.


----------



## 2515 (26 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh, c'hanno talmente tanti campioni li che di sicuro non rimpiangono Ricky.



ho visto su un forum madridista gente che si lamentava già dopo il gol col Napoli eh..


----------



## Jino (26 Novembre 2013)

Si ma, rimpiangere è una parola grossa vista la loro rosa!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Novembre 2013)

Avevo fatto un giretto un mese fa, c'erano insulti di ogni tipo a Perez 

Ma sono dei tifosi molto frignoni. A loro brucia il fatto di avere perso negli stessi giorni di mercato anche Ozil.


----------



## 2515 (26 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma, rimpiangere è una parola grossa vista la loro rosa!


io parlavo di lamentarsi del prezzo di vendita (zero), non di rimpianti.XD


----------



## iceman. (26 Novembre 2013)

A Madrid non gli hanno dato fiducia, ma è normale, li o giochi subito e tutte da 90 oppure te ne stai in panca..senza contare poi che è stato mal gestito, ma va bene, per quello che è costato poi..


----------



## 2515 (26 Novembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Avevo fatto un giretto un mese fa, c'erano insulti di ogni tipo a Perez
> 
> Ma sono dei tifosi molto frignoni. A loro brucia il fatto di avere perso negli stessi giorni di mercato anche Ozil.



visto come gioca Ozil io avrei lasciato Bale dove stava e di brutto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Novembre 2013)

Incredibile come sia amato da tutte le tifoserie


----------



## Jino (27 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> io parlavo di lamentarsi del prezzo di vendita (zero), non di rimpianti.XD



Si beh, ma nessuno glielo pagava eh


----------



## Jino (27 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredibile come sia amato da tutte le tifoserie



E' uno stadio che se ti applaude è perchè ti rispetta, e non rispetta cani e porci, ma solo grandi uomini e giocatori. Bel onore per lui.

In quel momento ho pensato, non capiterà mai alla Del Piero o Kakà di farsi applaudire da uno stadio storico a Balotelli


----------



## Re Ricardo (27 Novembre 2013)

Finito, rotto, paracarro, kakabado, r8, bidone, ex calciatore, rottame, pubalgico, minestra riscaldata......vasto repertorio


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Novembre 2013)

mi ricredo subito su di lui, scusatemi


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Novembre 2013)

Ricky .....grazie......lo sapevo che avrebbe dato tutto per la nostra maglia,il migliore che abbiamo.che uomo .


----------



## Jaqen (27 Novembre 2013)

Il suo acquisto è sempre stato sbagliato. Acquisto nosense per un progetto.
Forse mancavano dei professionisti in spogliatoio. Riccardo sarà sempre un grande professionista.


----------



## Albijol (27 Novembre 2013)

Ero favorevole al suo ritorno, d'altronde nella rosa è ancora oggi l'unico giocatore da Milan, per valori sia tecnici che morali


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2013)

In questo poverissimo milan Kaka come sostengo da 4 mesi è ORO.. ma onestamente non mi sarei mai aspettato di vederlo correre come sta facendo adesso... la progressione di Ieri <3 mi sono emozionato..


----------



## Dave (27 Novembre 2013)

non vorrei fosse un fuoco di paglia, già 5 anni fa non stava benissimo fisicamente, mi immagino ora...


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Novembre 2013)

Io penso che in un Milan come quello del 2008-2009 (anche non dei migliori) il suo ritorno sarebbe stato più simile a quello di Shevchenko che a quello di un Campione, ma in questo Milan, povero soprattutto di valori, grinta, voglia di lottare e personalità, è oro. Ne serve almeno un altro come lui nella zona centrale del campo.


----------



## arcanum (27 Novembre 2013)

In un albero di natale con lui e Honda/ElSha dietro Balotelli sarebbe tanta roba


----------



## folletto (27 Novembre 2013)

Altra categoria rispetto a TUTTI gli altri componenti della rosa


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Novembre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Finito, rotto, paracarro, kakabado, r8, bidone, ex calciatore, rottame, pubalgico, minestra riscaldata......vasto repertorio



godo  ero convinta che ci avrebbe dato una mano, ma mi sta stupendo più del solito, speriamo continui cosi


----------



## sion (27 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Il suo acquisto è sempre stato sbagliato. Acquisto nosense per un progetto.
> Forse mancavano dei professionisti in spogliatoio. Riccardo sarà sempre un grande professionista.


caspita ne parli come se e' morto..diciamo tranquillamente che e' diventanto il nostro leader tecnico e morale e nessuno gli dava 2 lire di credito.

non fa male ogni tanto cambiare idea su una cosa.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Novembre 2013)

Non cambierò mai l'idea che l'acquistare un 31enne dopo due anni di pubalgia in un progetto sia qualcosa di sbagliato.
Che poi stia facendo bene, pare che sia sotto gli occhi di tutti


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Novembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Io penso che in un Milan come quello del 2008-2009 (anche non dei migliori) il suo ritorno sarebbe stato più simile a quello di Shevchenko che a quello di un Campione, ma in questo Milan, povero soprattutto di valori, grinta, voglia di lottare e personalità, è oro. Ne serve almeno un altro come lui nella zona centrale del campo.



Io direi che è venuto proprio con un altra testa rispetta a Sheva. Ti credo, dopo tre anni che non ha giocato...

Ho paura però che abbia forzato troppo i tempi per recuperare una forma accettabile. Corre TROPPO. Al 70' ha fatto una sovrapposizione sulla destra quando aveva palla Balo,con uno scatto partendo da centrocampo.


----------



## Re Ricardo (27 Novembre 2013)

In ogni caso in meno di tre mesi ha già fatto il doppio rispetto allo sciagurato ritorno di Shevchenko (non ci voleva tanto ad eguagliarlo).


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Novembre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> In ogni caso in meno di tre mesi ha già fatto il doppio rispetto allo sciagurato ritorno di Shevchenko (non ci voleva tanto ad eguagliarlo).



Sì sì è vero, ma con quel Milan la cosa sarebbe stata diversa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Sì sì è vero, ma con quel Milan la cosa sarebbe stata diversa.



Io penso l'opposto, con una squadra migliore oggi lo stesso Kakà renderebbe molto di più.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Novembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io penso l'opposto, con una squadra migliore oggi lo stesso Kakà renderebbe molto di più.



No, non giocherebbe. Cioè, con una squadra migliore di QUESTO Milan, ma comunque senza grandi pretese renderebbe certamente di più, ma con una squadra come il vecchio Milan farebbe la fine di Shevchenko. Comunque sia sono contento delle sue prestazioni eh, non fraintendetemi.


----------



## Dexter (27 Novembre 2013)

In molti stanno sottovalutando le prestazioni di Kakà. Non è che spicca perchè gli altri fan pena,sta giocando proprio bene di suo! Ad oggi sarebbe titolare in tutte le squadre di prima classifica (se il modulo lo prevederebbe) eccetto la Juve forse. Cosa deve far di più? Aiuta (tanto) dietro,prova l'assist,prova il tiro,collega molto bene i reparti ed è ordinatissimo (ORDINE,parola sconosciuta a giocatori come Flamini o soprattutto Boateng,O-R-D-I-N-E).


----------



## Denni90 (27 Novembre 2013)

nn avrei mai creduto di dirlo ma abbiamo fatto strabene a prenderlo
io poi lo vedo diverso...diciamo lo vedo più maturo e più leader... se prima era ogni tre per due a chiedere soldi ora sono convinto che potrebbe giocare anche gratis ( ovviamente è un contetto portato all estremo)


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Novembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io direi che è venuto proprio con un altra testa rispetta a Sheva. Ti credo, dopo tre anni che non ha giocato...
> 
> Ho paura però che abbia forzato troppo i tempi per recuperare una forma accettabile. Corre TROPPO. Al 70' ha fatto una sovrapposizione sulla destra quando aveva palla Balo,con uno scatto partendo da centrocampo.


Per questo è importante che arrivi Honda, se la giocheremo ancora sarà importantissima per la Champions sta cosa.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Novembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per questo è importante che arrivi Honda, se la giocheremo ancora sarà importantissima per la Champions sta cosa.



Ma anche per il campionato stesso. Mica vi aspetterete che Kakà non avrà più un fastidio fisico ? E lo stesso vale per il 92. O per Balotelli, sicuro entrerà in diffida altre 784623 volte.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Novembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> No, non giocherebbe. Cioè, con una squadra migliore di QUESTO Milan, ma comunque senza grandi pretese renderebbe certamente di più, ma con una squadra come il vecchio Milan farebbe la fine di Shevchenko. Comunque sia sono contento delle sue prestazioni eh, non fraintendetemi.



infatti se tu prendi lo sheva di quel periodo e lo metti in questo milan, ti faccio vedere che gioca titolare


----------



## Gas (28 Novembre 2013)

Fra parentesi secondo me quando Sheva tornò al Milan non era male ma trovò un clima molto ostile al suo ritorno e gli fu concesso poco spazio e a sprazzi. Infatti poi alla Dinamo Kiev è tornato ai suoi livelli.

Kakà l'ho amato, anche quando se n'è andato, ho riaccolto freddamente il suo ritorno poi quando ho visto il video del suo arrivo il ghiaccio si è iniziato a sciogliere... Ora che vedo come si sbatte non ho dubbi, Kakà UOMO VERO, il simbolo che voglio per la mia squadra !


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Novembre 2013)

Ed aggiungo ... Sheva alla prima partita con il milan bis sfiorò il Gol ...Bologna se non ricordo male.. se fosse entrata quella palla del 2-1 la sua carriera sarebbe tornata a mille anche qui... infatti dopo alla dinamo si è visto


----------



## 666psycho (28 Novembre 2013)

ero abbastanza scettico a prendere Kaka, ma adesso mi devo ricredere…sta facendo veramente bene! l'unica cosa é che non é più giovane e non so quanto potrà giocare a questi livelli, ma speriamo il più a lungo possibile..


----------



## Albijol (28 Novembre 2013)

Vi ricordate male, Shevchenko le sue occasioni le ebbe, ma fu veramente imbarazzante


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Novembre 2013)

Aspettiamo a dire che l'operazione sia stata positiva, al momento sì (anche se sarei andato su un giocatore giovane senza buttare via i soldi per l'immondo numero 9).
Di una cosa sono contento: Kakà è sicuramente un grandissimo professionista, oltre ad essere un pallone d'oro ed essere stato un grandissimo campione. Se hanno deciso di riprendere Kakà per avere un punto di riferimento all'interno dello spogliatoio per i giovani, capisco più questa scelta rispetto a quella tecnica, che, ripeto, al momento sta dando ragione alla società.


----------



## folletto (28 Novembre 2013)

E può ancora migliorare, ricordiamoci che a Madrid ha giocato poco / niente per 4 anni pieni.
E' lui il vero capitano di questo Milan, dategli la fascia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Novembre 2013)

Gas ha scritto:


> Fra parentesi secondo me quando Sheva tornò al Milan non era male ma trovò un clima molto ostile al suo ritorno e gli fu concesso poco spazio e a sprazzi. Infatti poi alla Dinamo Kiev è tornato ai suoi livelli.



E' lo stesso mio pensiero che esprimo da anni.
Ma su Sheva io sono estremamente fazioso, quindi non faccio testo!


----------



## Jino (28 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ed aggiungo ... Sheva alla prima partita con il milan bis sfiorò il Gol ...Bologna se non ricordo male.. se fosse entrata quella palla del 2-1 la sua carriera sarebbe tornata a mille anche qui... infatti dopo alla dinamo si è visto



Sheva per tornare aveva bisogno di giocare con continuità, in quel momento al Milan c'era gente più brava ma sopratutto più in forma di lui. 
Kakà ora ha l'opportunità di giocare titolare, sopratutto perchè non c'è gente più brava di lui. 

Parliamo di due rose completamente diverse...momenti storici diversi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vi ricordate male, Shevchenko le sue occasioni le ebbe, ma fu veramente imbarazzante



Purtroppo è vero

Non poteva più giocare in campionati come la A o la PL


----------



## mandraghe (28 Novembre 2013)

Beh a sto punto pare che Kakà sia l'eccezione che conferma la regola: Sia Gullit che Sheva non riuscirono ad essere quelli della prima era...Kakà invece sembra che ad oggi anche se non più come prima stia facendo delle buone cose...

Comunque il mio sogno sarebbe eliminare il Real con un suo gol e poi vedere Galliani fare la faccia da troll ad un Florentino disperato


----------



## Marilson (1 Dicembre 2013)

gol anche oggi


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Dicembre 2013)

Immenso Ricky!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Dicembre 2013)

Oltre ogni più rosea aspettativa. Bravo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2013)

Se non ci fosse lui ragazzi...


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2013)

Nessuno si aspettava questo Kakà. Forse nemmeno lui.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Dicembre 2013)

Bravissimo.


----------



## Re Ricardo (1 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nessuno si aspettava questo Kakà. Forse nemmeno lui.



Non proprio, come ho scritto più volte aveva una voglia di rivalsa incredibile dopo anni di inferno puro a madrid. Secondo me ci ha sempre creduto, la sua forza sta lì.


----------



## O Animal (1 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nessuno si aspettava questo Kakà. Forse nemmeno lui.



No beh, io me l'aspettavo eccome. Da oltre un anno benedivo il suo ritorno se a costi contenuti (arrivato a zero, ingaggio oltre che dimezzato) perchè è un giocatore di grande personalità, esperienza, leadership e anche se fisicamente non poteva più essere un alieno tecnicamente è bravo e sa giocare a calcio. 

Io dicevo che chi ci poteva rimanere male del suo ritorno è solo perchè sperava fosse ancora un alieno.


----------



## Hammer (1 Dicembre 2013)

Mi ha fatto ricredere, in questo Milan è validissimo. Chapeau


----------



## Morghot (1 Dicembre 2013)

Kaka senza un gamba vale più di mezza rosa (facciamo 3/4)... direi che lo sta facendo capire anche ai più ostinati.


----------



## Hammer (1 Dicembre 2013)

Al Real si staranno mangiando i gomiti


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Dicembre 2013)

Io me lo aspettavo eccome. Kakà non era un centometrista, era un grandissimo campione, uno dei 3-4 trequartisti più forti degli ultimi 20 anni, e gente così non dimentica come si gioca a calcio. Poi non parliamo di Ronaldinho, ma di Kakà che è un grandissimo professionista.


----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Al Real si staranno mangiando i gomiti



Ma figurati! Forse non è chiaro che se a Madrid non giocava è perchè c'era gente più brava di lui, cosa che qui a Milano non c'è. Forse ci scordiamo che faceva panchina ad un certo Ozil!


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Nettamente il migliore della rosa. Il gol mi ha ricordato quello al Bayern del 2006 (quello dei 4-1).


----------



## 2515 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma figurati! Forse non è chiaro che se a Madrid non giocava è perchè c'era gente più brava di lui, cosa che qui a Milano non c'è. Forse ci scordiamo che faceva panchina ad un certo Ozil!



il problema è che Ozil l'hanno venduto..XD


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Dicembre 2013)

LOL, quando ha lanciato via la palla e si è fatto ammonire pensavo si fosse balotellizzato anche lui


----------



## Hammer (1 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma figurati! Forse non è chiaro che se a Madrid non giocava è perchè c'era gente più brava di lui, cosa che qui a Milano non c'è. Forse ci scordiamo che faceva panchina ad un certo Ozil!



Sono esattamente d'accordo con te, nel senso che ho spesso scritto che "in *questo* Milan fa la differenza". 

Io stavo parlando dal punto di vista economico


----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> il problema è che Ozil l'hanno venduto..XD



Si ma mica hanno preso Birsa!  

Hanno preso un ragazzo che di nome fa Isco, che per me rimane il giovane più talentuoso. Senza dimenticare un certo Bale che gioca davanti. E' chiaro che Kakà avrebbe fatto panchina a questi qui eh.


----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sono esattamente d'accordo con te, nel senso che ho spesso scritto che "in *questo* Milan fa la differenza".
> 
> Io stavo parlando dal punto di vista economico



Si mangiano le mani perchè l'hanno preso ad oltre 60 e regalato a zero, ma erano obbligati a liberarlo a gratis. Chi glielo pagava?!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma figurati! Forse non è chiaro che se a Madrid non giocava è perchè c'era gente più brava di lui, cosa che qui a Milano non c'è. Forse ci scordiamo che faceva panchina ad un certo Ozil!



L'ultimo anno però avrebbe avuto molte occasioni per giocare di più, specialmente quando il Real mollò il campionato e faceva turnover massiccio.

Non lo facevano giocare proprio, Mourinho è una brutta bestia quando prende giù male qualcuno.


----------



## Hammer (1 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si mangiano le mani perchè l'hanno preso ad oltre 60 e regalato a zero, ma erano obbligati a liberarlo a gratis. Chi glielo pagava?!



E conta anche lo stipendio che ha percepito, se non mi sbaglio erano 7 all'anno. Tutto l'affare è stata una tragedia


----------



## 2515 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> LOL, quando ha lanciato via la palla e si è fatto ammonire pensavo si fosse balotellizzato anche lui



era incavolato anche lui per come si era scaldata la partita, mi sembra quasi che si siano arrabbiati tutti quelli del milan per l'insulto a Balo.


----------



## giovanni88 (1 Dicembre 2013)

ragazzi ricordatevi che quest anno c è il mondiale...è chiaro che se un giocatore come Kaka si mette finalmente in testa di tirare dritto ai mondiali ci va ad occhi chiusi, daltronde se ci va gente come Hulk perchè non ci dovrebbe andare anche Kaka che tecnicamente vale 100 Hulk, Fred, Damiao e compagnia briscola messi insieme?
pure Robinho è stato convocato in Nazionale brasiliana ed ha fatto pure gol, persino lui rischia di andare ai mondiali....se ci riesce Robinho, Kaka come minimo va ai mondiali, li vince e il prossimo anno vince il pallone d oro


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Dicembre 2013)

è come se fosse già convocato.


----------



## giovanni88 (1 Dicembre 2013)

guardate anche Jonathan nell Inter: pare un altro giocatore, sembra un misto tra Maicon e Cafù. gli anni scorsi invece faceva ridere i polli.

QUESTO E' L ANNO DEI BRASILIANI.


----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2013)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> guardate anche Jonathan nell Inter: pare un altro giocatore, sembra un misto tra Maicon e Cafù. gli anni scorsi invece faceva ridere i polli.
> 
> QUESTO E' L ANNO DEI BRASILIANI.



Vabbè ma non confondiamo un brasiliano che ha possibilità di andare ai mondiali (Kakà) con uno che è impossibile ci vada (Jonathan)


----------



## 2515 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma non confondiamo un brasiliano che ha possibilità di andare ai mondiali (Kakà) con uno che è impossibile ci vada (Jonathan)



Appunto, Maicon e Dani Alves se lo fumano.


----------



## giovanni88 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma non confondiamo un brasiliano che ha possibilità di andare ai mondiali (Kakà) con uno che è impossibile ci vada (Jonathan)



secondo me se continua così ci va, non dico come titolare ma come riserva si. Jonathan è stata l'intuizione migliore di Mazzarri all Inter, se stavano ancora aggrappati a Nagatomò ciao core


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Dicembre 2013)

Aspetto ancora qualche partita, ma sono sulla buona strada per cospargermi il capo di cenere.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Dicembre 2013)

Sono dell'idea che si sia preso quel giallo apposta per far ricadere l'attenzione su di lui e non su Mario.


----------



## 2515 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sono dell'idea che si sia preso quel giallo apposta per far ricadere l'attenzione su di lui e non su Mario.



vabè dai ti pare che non passare la palla sia paragonabile? Adesso non facciamolo un santissimo, era arrabbiato pure lui, forse per empatia con Mario.


----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2013)

In ogni caso ha fatto un goal da campione...un giocatore normale avrebbe tirato basso o provato a fare il passaggio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Dicembre 2013)

Ricky  la fascia di capitano a lui, lui che va da Mario a calmarlo Montolivo dov'era?


----------



## Tobi (1 Dicembre 2013)

Kakà non è semplicemente un campione... è un uomo come si deve, che da tutto quello che può in campo.
Uno che ha vinto tutto quello che poteva vincere in carriera, giunto all'età di 31 anni e con i soldi che ha percepito in questi anni, potrebbe tranquillamente andarsene negli Usa a fare il Vip...Chapeau Ricardo


----------



## Alex (1 Dicembre 2013)

grandissimo ricky


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;345206 ha scritto:


> Ricky  la fascia di capitano a lui, lui che va da Mario a calmarlo Montolivo dov'era?



Non l'avesse mai fatto Montolivo no...


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Dicembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non l'avesse mai fatto Montolivo no...



Lo scorso anno Montolivo lo faceva molto di piu quest'anno da capitano no, vedo molto di piu Kakà che lui..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Dicembre 2013)

grandissimo anche se non doveva prendere quel giallo


----------



## 2515 (1 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;345272 ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno Montolivo lo faceva molto di piu quest'anno da capitano no, vedo molto di piu Kakà che lui..



Secondo me è stato proprio dato a Kakà questo compito di fargli da "guida" a Mario. Kakà, diversamente da Montolivo, ha un passato da grande campione, dentro e fuori dal campo, quindi nessuno meglio di lui può farsi ascoltare da Balotelli, diversamente da Montolivo che, per quanto sia un bravo centrocampista, non ha mai vinto nulla.
Anche perché l'anno scorso spesso Montolivo andava a calmare Mario.


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma figurati! Forse non è chiaro che se a Madrid non giocava è perchè c'era gente più brava di lui, cosa che qui a Milano non c'è. Forse ci scordiamo che faceva panchina ad un certo Ozil!



E in cosa Ozil sarebbe superiore a Kakà?


----------



## 2515 (1 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> E in cosa Ozil sarebbe superiore a Kakà?


Ti prego non iniziamo a bestemmiare và. Ozil ha una visione di gioco e un ultimo passaggio pazzeschi, ha rivoluzionato l'arsenal da solo, è il miglior trequartista del mondo.


----------



## Principe (1 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ti prego non iniziamo a bestemmiare và. Ozil ha una visione di gioco e un ultimo passaggio pazzeschi, ha rivoluzionato l'arsenal da solo, è il miglior trequartista del mondo.



Peccato che milioni di volte giocasse anche parecchio male al real , e inoltre Kakà può giocare anche un po' sull'esterno . La verità è' che mou quando si mette in testa una cosa diventa un asino numero 1 , per non far mai giocare bene mai valorizzare sheva e Kakà 2 fenomeni assoluti ce ne vuole molto . Quanto al confronto ozil Kakà e' sbagliato perché hanno caratteristiche completamente diverse , e' chiaro che da trequartista puro ozil e' superiore nettamente , ma ozil non spacca nessuna difesa quindi lascia il tempo che trova , io tra Kakà e ozil stessa età non ho dubbi mi tengo Kakà tutta la vita .


----------



## 2515 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Peccato che milioni di volte giocasse anche parecchio male al real , e inoltre Kakà può giocare anche un po' sull'esterno . La verità è' che mou quando si mette in testa una cosa diventa un asino numero 1 , per non far mai giocare bene mai valorizzare sheva e Kakà 2 fenomeni assoluti ce ne vuole molto . Quanto al confronto ozil Kakà e' sbagliato perché hanno caratteristiche completamente diverse , e' chiaro che da trequartista puro ozil e' superiore nettamente , ma ozil non spacca nessuna difesa quindi lascia il tempo che trova , io tra Kakà e ozil stessa età non ho dubbi mi tengo Kakà tutta la vita .


Ozil spacca la difesa con i suoi passaggi, non da solo, in un concetto di squadra Ozil è nettamente meglio.


----------



## Principe (1 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ozil spacca la difesa con i suoi passaggi, non da solo, in un concetto di squadra Ozil è nettamente meglio.


Preferisci il miglior ozil al Kakà 2003 -2007?


----------



## 2515 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Preferisci il miglior ozil al Kakà 2003 -2007?



Stiamo parlando di Kakà adesso o quello di una volta? Non me ne frega del paragone, adesso tra i due il più forte è Ozil, non c'è proprio da discuterne.


----------



## Principe (1 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando di Kakà adesso o quello di una volta? Non me ne frega del paragone, adesso tra i due il più forte è Ozil, non c'è proprio da discuterne.


Adesso Kakà torna dopo non aver giocato da 4 anni mi sembrano discorsi difficili , ha fatto 6 partite difficile ora parlare per valori assoluti . Ora dopo tutto quello che è' successo ozil e' superiore mi riservo a fine anno perché se Kakà continua così tutto l'anno ( praticamente impossibile ) ciao core ozil , in passato non c'è nemmeno il paragone Kakà e' stato un fenomeno assoluto capace di vincere la champions quasi da solo quindi proprio non sussiste il confronto .


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Dicembre 2013)

Kakà non ha visione di gioco? Ma avete visto come ha messo in porta Balotelli oggi? Quindi secondo te il Real ha speso 60 milioni per la riserva di Ozil? Peccato che poi vai a vedere e la riserva di Ozil ha segnato più di Ozil e fatto qualche assist in meno...

Kakà fa parte della categoria "fuoriclasse", Ozil è un campione e basta. La differenza al Real è che Ozil l'ha voluto Mourinho, Kakà no.


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Dicembre 2013)

Dire che Kakà non ha giocato a Madrid perchè Ozil è più forte è un'eresia


----------



## giovanni88 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Kaka non ha giocato a Madrid perchè non c aveva voglia, dopo gli anni del Milan passati a mille all ora si è voluto prendere una pausa di 3-4 anni.
Perchè se Kaka lo avesse voluto lui sarebbe stato sicuramente più forte dei vari Ozil, Khedira, Modric, Xabi Alonso che in questi anni hanno imperversato al Real Madrid.
solo con CR7 non avrebbe retto il confronto ma qui è ovvio visto che il portoghese più che un calciatore è un robot...
da quando è al Real Madrid Cristiano Ronaldo ha segnato 163 gol in 149 partite.
NON SO SE MI SPIEGO.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Oggi non è che abbia fatto una prestazione memorabile, anzi ha sbagliato parecchi passaggi, però il suo gol è stato molto fondamentale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è stato proprio dato a Kakà questo compito di fargli da "guida" a Mario. Kakà, diversamente da Montolivo, ha un passato da grande campione, dentro e fuori dal campo, quindi nessuno meglio di lui può farsi ascoltare da Balotelli, diversamente da Montolivo che, per quanto sia un bravo centrocampista, non ha mai vinto nulla.
> Anche perché l'anno scorso spesso Montolivo andava a calmare Mario.



Vero non ci avevo pensato, si lo scorso anno c'era spesso lui per questo non capisco come mai quest'anno da capitano non lo faccia piu come lo scorso anno


----------



## Re Ricardo (2 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno può postare dei commenti dei tifosi madridisti?XD



Lo avevano "salutato" così, ora invece si chiedono increduli cosa possa essergli successo negli anni del real.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Dicembre 2013)

Dicono qualcosa anche sulla classifica del Milan?


----------



## Serginho (2 Dicembre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Lo avevano "salutato" così, ora invece si chiedono increduli cosa possa essergli successo negli anni del real.



Prima o poi ci arriveranno che la loro più che una società calcistica sembra un albergo di lusso


----------



## tequilad (2 Dicembre 2013)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> Kaka non ha giocato a Madrid perchè non c aveva voglia, dopo gli anni del Milan passati a mille all ora si è voluto prendere una pausa di 3-4 anni.
> Perchè se Kaka lo avesse voluto lui sarebbe stato sicuramente più forte dei vari Ozil, Khedira, Modric, Xabi Alonso che in questi anni hanno imperversato al Real Madrid.
> solo con CR7 non avrebbe retto il confronto ma qui è ovvio visto che il portoghese più che un calciatore è un robot...
> da quando è al Real Madrid Cristiano Ronaldo ha segnato 163 gol in 149 partite.
> NON SO SE MI SPIEGO.



Ma secondo te questa tua spiegazione è credibile ?!


----------



## folletto (2 Dicembre 2013)

Se Kakà avesse giocato con continuità a Madrid, quando era a posto fisicamente probabilmente non sarebbe tornato al Milan. 
Mata non sta vedendo il campo al Chelsea da quando è arrivato il SimpaticoneOne e non certo perché non è all'altezza


----------



## arcanum (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ma gli infortuni a valanga, specie nel primo anno, non hanno influito secondo voi?


----------



## iceman. (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ma onestamente questo Kakà sarebbe titolare nel Real Madrid? Su, va bene per la serie A, giocherebbe titolare in qualche squadra di Premier ma onestamente Kakà E' STATO un grandissimo giocatore, oggi è un buon giocatore che in questa squadra fa la differenza perché gli altri son cessi.


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Ma gli infortuni a valanga, specie nel primo anno, non hanno influito secondo voi?



Il primo anno è arrivato a Madrid con un ginocchio a pezzi. Secondo voi il Real dalle visite non se n'era accorto? Certo che si, ma il presidente lo voleva comunque a tutti i costi, l'avremmo guarito dicevano. Ma invece ha dovuto fare un primo anno in condizioni fisiche precarie dovendo però dimostrare di valere oltre 60 mln. Cosa impossibile! 

Detto questo per me Ricky a Madrid ha giocato meno del previsto per il semplice fatto che lui era un giocatore in fase calante mentre la concorrenza (Ozil) un giocatore in ascesa. Era giusto giocasse il tedesco, anche perchè non aveva niente da invidiare al brasiliano, anzi per me gli è/era superiore.


----------



## arcanum (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ozil ha giocato ANCHE perchè, come è giusto che sia, essendo appena arrivato al Real l'han messo in campo.
Kakà e Ozil comunque hanno due modi di giocare totalmente differenti, do per scontato quindi che Mourinho avrà fatto anche valutazioni tattiche nella scelta tra i due, anche in relazione ai compagni di squadra schierati.
Psicologicamente inoltre Kakà si sarà sentito messo da parte e i fatti parlano chiaro, quando in squadra già c'è Cristiano Ronaldo e la società va a comprare anche mostri come Ozil e Di Maria (fenomeni TOTALI) un pò di pressione addosso la senti eccome.
Al Real come si può notare se non sei devastante subito ti accantonano e comprano altra gente mostruosa, non aspettano mica...questi con Kakà, C.Ronaldo, Ozil e Di Maria han pensato bene di prendere Bale e Isco, rendiamocene conto!


----------



## mandraghe (2 Dicembre 2013)

Aspetto la partita con l'Ajax per ricredermi definitivamente, comunque ad oggi ha fatto molto, ma molto più di quello che mi aspettavo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Dicembre 2013)

Non sarà il miglior Kakà di sempre ma a me sembra molto meglio del Kakà dell' ultimo anno prima di andare al Real


----------



## giovanni88 (2 Dicembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te questa tua spiegazione è credibile ?!



perchè no? secondo te Ozil, Modric, Khedira, Xabi Alonso sono più forti di Kaka come valore assoluto?
secondo me Kaka se ne ha voglia se li mangia tutti e 4 questi qua ma io dico anche Di Maria se lo mangia come vuole.
Kaka solo con Cristiano Ronaldo era inferiore al Real Madrid.
Ozil e Di Maria semmai sono più forti di kaka nella continuità di rendimento questo si. ma come giocatore assoluto Kaka è più forte.
comunque la prova ce l avremo ai mondiali, secondo me Kaka farà un grande mondiale e rischierà pure di vincere il pallone d oro il prox anno.
il Portogallo anche con CR7 non potrà mai arrivare oltre le semifinali per ovvi motivi di squadra, l unica squadra che potrà infastidire il Brasile secondo me sarà la Germania.


----------



## O Animal (2 Dicembre 2013)

Giova posso anche essere in parte d'accordo con il tuo ragionamento, soprattutto se parliamo solamente di tecnica. Ma quando sono arrivato qui sono caduto dalla sedia...



giovanni88 ha scritto:


> *comunque la prova ce l avremo ai mondiali, secondo me Kaka farà un grande mondiale e rischierà pure di vincere il pallone d oro il prox anno.*





Non che non me lo auguri ma al momento è la cosa più distante dalla realtà al mondo...


----------



## Doctore (2 Dicembre 2013)

per vincere il pallone d oro kaka deve vincere il mondiale e almeno arrivare in finale champions.
Pura utopia...


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Dicembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non sarà il miglior Kakà di sempre ma a me sembra molto meglio del Kakà dell' ultimo anno prima di andare al Real



quello era migliore secondo me, ma aspettiamo a giudicare


----------



## giovanni88 (2 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> per vincere il pallone d oro kaka deve vincere il mondiale e almeno arrivare in finale champions.
> Pura utopia...



non è detto. Cannavaro il pallone d oro l ha vinto solo vincendo i Mondiali.
poi queste cose vanno anche un pò a fortuna, magari Messi ad esempio l anno prox non sarà più quello che conosciamo perchè sta avendo infortuni e queste cose non si possono mai sapere su che tipo di concorrenza avrà di fronte kaka x il pallone d oro.
quello che so però è che Kaka ha tutte le potenzialità per giocare un gran Mondiale, vincerlo ed essere eletto come miglior giocatore di quel Brasile in quel mondiale come Cannavaro lo fu in quel mondiale che ci ha portato alla vittoria.
e se qualcuno potrebbe dirmi che sarà Neymar il miglior giocatore eletto in quel mondiale beh io gli rispondo che Neymar può solo allacciare le scarpe a Kaka, Neymar è un cascatore peggio di Balotelli e per lo più pure viziato. che a Barcellona non sta facendo neanche granchè per lo più...vedi ultima partita di Champions con l Ajax. El Shaarawy è più forte di Neymar, ci si può scommettere.


----------



## Serginho (2 Dicembre 2013)

Pallone d'oro??? Vedo un po' troppi incensamenti in questo topic, quando avrà un calo (perché lo avrà) poi passeremo da "pallone d'oro" a "via via"


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il primo anno è arrivato a Madrid con un ginocchio a pezzi. Secondo voi il Real dalle visite non se n'era accorto? Certo che si, ma il presidente lo voleva comunque a tutti i costi, l'avremmo guarito dicevano. Ma invece ha dovuto fare un primo anno in condizioni fisiche precarie dovendo però dimostrare di valere oltre 60 mln. Cosa impossibile!
> 
> Detto questo per me Ricky a Madrid ha giocato meno del previsto per il semplice fatto che lui era un giocatore in fase calante mentre la concorrenza (Ozil) un giocatore in ascesa. Era giusto giocasse il tedesco, anche perchè non aveva niente da invidiare al brasiliano, anzi per me gli è/era superiore.



Se Ozil era/è superiore a Kakà, chiudiamo baracca e burattini e parliamo di punto a croce


----------



## Morghot (2 Dicembre 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Pallone d'oro??? Vedo un po' troppi incensamenti in questo topic,* quando avrà un calo (perché lo avrà) poi passeremo da "pallone d'oro" a "via via"*


Sicuro come la morte.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Dicembre 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Pallone d'oro??? Vedo un po' troppi incensamenti in questo topic, quando avrà un calo (perché lo avrà) poi passeremo da "pallone d'oro" a "via via"



Sicurissimo che succederà così alla prossima partita da 5.5.
Un po' di equilibrio generale non guasterebbe, ma non solo per Kakà, anche per gli altri giocatori.


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Dicembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non sarà il miglior Kakà di sempre ma a me sembra molto meglio del Kakà dell' ultimo anno prima di andare al Real


Io direi che è allo stesso livello dell'ultimo Kakà visto col Milan nel 2009. Solo che sembra migliore perchè la squadra fa pena.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io direi che è allo stesso livello dell'ultimo Kakà visto col Milan nel 2009. Solo che sembra migliore perchè la squadra fa pena.



Anche se sospetto abbia già fatto più gol su azione


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Dicembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Anche se sospetto abbia già fatto più gol su azione


Non mi sorprenderei se quest'anno arrivasse in doppia cifra, dopotutto il campionato rispetto a 4 anni fa è pochissima roba.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non mi sorprenderei se quest'anno arrivasse in doppia cifra, dopotutto il campionato rispetto a 4 anni fa è pochissima roba.



Mah, per me è un falso mito


----------



## pennyhill (2 Dicembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mah, per me è un falso mito



Rispetto a quattro anni probabilmente hai ragione. Semmai imho quello che è aumentato rispetto ad allora, è la differenza tra le prime 5-6 e le altre squadre, che sono sempre più mediocri.
Quindi di conseguenza è un campionato ancora più mediocre, e allora forse non posso darti più ragione.


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Se Ozil era/è superiore a Kakà, chiudiamo baracca e burattini e parliamo di punto a croce



Ma di che Kakà stiamo parlando? Del vero Kakà o quello post 2007? No perchè parliamo di un alieno e di un grande calciatore a confronto. 

Ozil hai idea di quanti assist ha fatto negli anni madrileni? Era un giocatore perfetto per far da spalla a Cristiano Ronaldo, molto più del brasiliano. Non mi stupisce ripeto che il tedesco giocasse e Ricky facesse panca.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma di che Kakà stiamo parlando? Del vero Kakà o quello post 2007? No perchè parliamo di un alieno e di un grande calciatore a confronto.
> 
> Ozil hai idea di quanti assist ha fatto negli anni madrileni? Era un giocatore perfetto per far da spalla a Cristiano Ronaldo, molto più del brasiliano. Non mi stupisce ripeto che il tedesco giocasse e Ricky facesse panca.



bale ha già fatto 6 assist in 7 partite e non mi sembra proprio un assit man, diciamo che al real fare gli assit con ronaldo che si smarca è molto più facile, però sul resto come ragionamento sono d'accordo, ozil è di un altro livello, uno può dire ancora la sua in serie A l'altro è un campione anche a livello internazionale, basta guardare solo il salto di qualità che ha fatto l'arsenal prendendo lui


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2013)

Si ma Ozil l'assist ce l'ha nel sangue più di Kakà, che lo sa anche fare ma non certo al livello del tedesco. Kakà ha sempre fatto gol, è stato un incursore. Si cercava la spalla di Ronaldo e la figura di Ozil era perfetta. L'errore per me rimane aver preso sia Kakà che Ronaldo, è stata una pazzia. Tra l'altro Kakà mezzo rotto. Solo per non veder scritto sulla sua tomba "il presidente che non riuscì a prendere Kakà".


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma di che Kakà stiamo parlando? Del vero Kakà o quello post 2007? No perchè parliamo di un alieno e di un grande calciatore a confronto.
> 
> Ozil hai idea di quanti assist ha fatto negli anni madrileni? Era un giocatore perfetto per far da spalla a Cristiano Ronaldo, molto più del brasiliano. Non mi stupisce ripeto che il tedesco giocasse e Ricky facesse panca.


Il Kakà del Milan (2003-2009) dà le piste al migliore Ozil, su questo penso che non ci siano dubbi, ma non penso che Kakà sia andato al Real a fare panchina ad Ozil. Semplicemente Ozil l'ha voluto Mourinho, Kakà no. 

Che poi se andiamo a vedere Ozil al Real in campionato ha fatto 19 gol e 55 assist, Kakà da riserva 26 gol e 23 assist, non male per un panchinaro...


----------



## 2515 (2 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Il Kakà del Milan (2003-2009) dà le piste al migliore Ozil, su questo penso che non ci siano dubbi, ma non penso che Kakà sia andato al Real a fare panchina ad Ozil. Semplicemente Ozil l'ha voluto Mourinho, Kakà no.
> 
> Che poi se andiamo a vedere Ozil al Real in campionato ha fatto 19 gol e 55 assist, Kakà da riserva 26 gol e 23 assist, non male per un panchinaro...



kakà nel 2009 non era già più il vero kakà. Fino al 2008 ancora ancora, ma dopo no. Dal suo arrivo al 2007 era un mostro, che partiva da centrocampo e già sapevi cosa succedeva: gol.


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Il Kakà del Milan (2003-2009) dà le piste al migliore Ozil, su questo penso che non ci siano dubbi, ma non penso che Kakà sia andato al Real a fare panchina ad Ozil. Semplicemente Ozil l'ha voluto Mourinho, Kakà no.
> 
> Che poi se andiamo a vedere Ozil al Real in campionato ha fatto 19 gol e 55 assist, Kakà da riserva 26 gol e 23 assist, non male per un panchinaro...



Ma appunto Mou l'ha voluto perchè per caratteristiche lo vedeva bene con Ronaldo mentre Kakà no e mi trova perfettamente d'accordo!

Ma sono proprio le tue statistiche a parlare, Ozil è un assist man eccezionale!


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma appunto Mou l'ha voluto perchè per caratteristiche lo vedeva bene con Ronaldo mentre Kakà no e mi trova perfettamente d'accordo!
> 
> Ma sono proprio le tue statistiche a parlare, Ozil è un assist man eccezionale!


Ma infatti sono trequartisti diversi. Puoi dire che Ozil per caratteristiche fosse più adatto al gioco del Real o che Mourinho preferiva Ozil, ma non che Kakà ha fatto panchina perchè Ozil era più forte.

E guarda che per Ozil stravedo anche io, lo avrei voluto al Milan già prima del Mondiale 2010...


----------



## pennyhill (2 Dicembre 2013)

Si vede che il tifoso milanista vuole bene a Kakà, tanto da provare a giustificare quattro stagioni consumate con prestazioni non certo esaltanti in quel di Madrid. Per dire, chi si sognerebbe di giustificare le prestazioni di un Flamini qualsiasi (che non è stato quello dell’Arsenal, e a cui quasi nessuno vuole bene ), dando la colpa all'allenatore o agli infortuni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Dicembre 2013)

ozil è il migliore rifinitore al mondo, il pezzo forte di kaka invece è la progressione palla al piede, adesso è meno forte in quello ma rimane sempre la sua caratteristica poi ha anche discreta tecnica ma ozil tecnicamente è nettamente superiore


----------



## pennyhill (3 Dicembre 2013)

Io credo che allenatori autolesionisti non esistano.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Dicembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Io credo che allenatori autolesionisti non esistano.



uno ce lo abbiamo noi in panca


----------



## Principe (3 Dicembre 2013)

Kaka con una discreta tecnica meglio chiudere il topic , eddai su sto sentendo delle cose che non esistono , Kakà non si può per definizione paragonare ad ozil perché siamo su due livelli differenti , chiaro che sfiduciato relegato in panchina e con molteplici problemi fisici ozil e' più forte e grazie al piffero dico anche io , Kakà e' di un altro livello e lo hai visto adesso e' 4 anni che non gioca , sapete che cosa vuol dire questo per un fisico da calciatore ? Vuol dire perdere atleticita' spunto , fluidità dei movimenti , in soli 2 mesi avendo nel mezzo un infortunio muscolare si è' rimesso a nuovo e ha fatto giocate pazzesche , e' sempre stato un giocatore un po' discontinuo ma paragonare i picchi di Kakà a quelli di ozil vuole dire solo capirne poco di calcio perché sono il giorno e la notte e lo dice uno che ammette tranquillamente che ozil e' uno dei primi 3 trequartisti al mondo .


----------



## tequilad (3 Dicembre 2013)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> perchè no? secondo te Ozil, Modric, Khedira, Xabi Alonso sono più forti di Kaka come valore assoluto?
> secondo me Kaka se ne ha voglia se li mangia tutti e 4 questi qua ma io dico anche Di Maria se lo mangia come vuole.
> Kaka solo con Cristiano Ronaldo era inferiore al Real Madrid.
> Ozil e Di Maria semmai sono più forti di kaka nella continuità di rendimento questo si. ma come giocatore assoluto Kaka è più forte.
> ...



No sto parlando del fatto che tu abbia detto che Kakà ha voluto riposarsi 3 anni...ma dai...ma per favore


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Kaka con una discreta tecnica meglio chiudere il topic , eddai su sto sentendo delle cose che non esistono , Kakà non si può per definizione paragonare ad ozil perché siamo su due livelli differenti , chiaro che sfiduciato relegato in panchina e con molteplici problemi fisici ozil e' più forte e grazie al piffero dico anche io , Kakà e' di un altro livello e lo hai visto adesso e' 4 anni che non gioca , sapete che cosa vuol dire questo per un fisico da calciatore ? Vuol dire perdere atleticita' spunto , fluidità dei movimenti , in soli 2 mesi avendo nel mezzo un infortunio muscolare si è' rimesso a nuovo e ha fatto giocate pazzesche , e' sempre stato un giocatore un po' discontinuo ma paragonare i picchi di Kakà a quelli di ozil vuole dire solo capirne poco di calcio perché sono il giorno e la notte e lo dice uno che ammette tranquillamente che ozil e' uno dei primi 3 trequartisti al mondo .



Kakà è stato un giocatore da pallone d'oro, che vinceva le partite da solo. Ozil un grande giocatore, ma non certo ai livelli di Ricky, ma neanche lontanamente.


----------



## tequilad (3 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Kakà è stato un giocatore da pallone d'oro, che vinceva le partite da solo. Ozil un grande giocatore, ma non certo ai livelli di Ricky, ma neanche lontanamente.



Verissimo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Kakà è stato un giocatore da pallone d'oro, che vinceva le partite da solo. Ozil un grande giocatore, ma non certo ai livelli di Ricky, ma neanche lontanamente.



Il vero Kakà penso dia le piste a tantissima gente e Ozil può solo portargli la borsa, peccato sia durata pochi anni la sua carriere ad alti livelli.


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il vero Kakà penso dia le piste a tantissima gente e Ozil può solo portargli la borsa, peccato sia durata pochi anni la sua carriere ad alti livelli.



Il Kakà del periodo 2003-2007 è stato un giocatore meraviglioso, secondo solamente a Cotechinho in quel periodo. Il Kakà attuale è un giocatore ormai divenuto normale che è stato un campionissimo e si vede nelle giocate. Contro il Catania non ha giocato con continuità, per larghi tratti della partita si è visto poco, però poi ha fatto il gol (molto bello) che ha chiuso la partita.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Il Kakà del periodo 2003-2007 è stato un giocatore meraviglioso, secondo solamente a Cotechinho in quel periodo. Il Kakà attuale è un giocatore ormai divenuto normale che è stato un campionissimo e si vede nelle giocate. Contro il Catania non ha giocato con continuità, per larghi tratti della partita si è visto poco, però poi ha fatto il gol (molto bello) che ha chiuso la partita.



Appunto questo dico, come molti brasiliani dura 4-5 anni. Però in quei 4-5 anni è tra i numeri 1 al Mondo.


----------



## giovanni88 (3 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Kaka con una discreta tecnica meglio chiudere il topic , eddai su sto sentendo delle cose che non esistono , Kakà non si può per definizione paragonare ad ozil perché siamo su due livelli differenti , chiaro che sfiduciato relegato in panchina e con molteplici problemi fisici ozil e' più forte e grazie al piffero dico anche io , Kakà e' di un altro livello e lo hai visto adesso e' 4 anni che non gioca , sapete che cosa vuol dire questo per un fisico da calciatore ? Vuol dire perdere atleticita' spunto , fluidità dei movimenti , *in soli 2 mesi avendo nel mezzo un infortunio muscolare si è' rimesso a nuovo e ha fatto giocate pazzesche , e' sempre stato un giocatore un po' discontinuo* ma paragonare i picchi di Kakà a quelli di ozil vuole dire solo capirne poco di calcio perché sono il giorno e la notte e lo dice uno che ammette tranquillamente che ozil e' uno dei primi 3 trequartisti al mondo .



fermi tutti, stai percaso dicendo che Kaka quest anno sta giocando bene rispetto agli anni passati perchè a differenza degli anni di Madrid lo staff medico del Milan lo ha guarito dai suoi ripetuti infortuni?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Dicembre 2013)

Ma perchè non godersi l'attuale Kakà fregandosene di quello che era o potrebbe essere, del Real e di Ozil?


----------



## arcanum (3 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Kaka con una discreta tecnica meglio chiudere il topic , eddai su sto sentendo delle cose che non esistono , Kakà non si può per definizione paragonare ad ozil perché siamo su due livelli differenti , chiaro che sfiduciato relegato in panchina e con molteplici problemi fisici ozil e' più forte e grazie al piffero dico anche io , Kakà e' di un altro livello e lo hai visto adesso e' 4 anni che non gioca , sapete che cosa vuol dire questo per un fisico da calciatore ? Vuol dire perdere atleticita' spunto , fluidità dei movimenti , in soli 2 mesi avendo nel mezzo un infortunio muscolare si è' rimesso a nuovo e ha fatto giocate pazzesche , e' sempre stato un giocatore un po' discontinuo ma paragonare i picchi di Kakà a quelli di ozil vuole dire solo capirne poco di calcio perché sono il giorno e la notte e lo dice uno che ammette tranquillamente che ozil e' uno dei primi 3 trequartisti al mondo .



Dovrebbe scattare l'applauso ora.

E' esattamente ciò che penso infatti, come ho scritto qualche post fa, non si può fare un paragone tra i due giocatori.


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2013)

Qua davvero non vi capisco... alcuni parlano di chi è più forte ora, alcuni di chi è stato più forte gli anni scorsi, alcuni chi ha avuto picchi più alti... mettetevi d'accordo... vi faccio una semplice domanda:

ora come ora prendereste Kakà oppure Ozil? Non fatemi discorsi sull'età o cose del genere, ne dovete scegliere uno per giocare una partita questa sera, chi prendete?


----------



## tequilad (3 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Qua davvero non vi capisco... alcuni parlano di chi è più forte ora, alcuni di chi è stato più forte gli anni scorsi, alcuni chi ha avuto picchi più alti... mettetevi d'accordo... vi faccio una semplice domanda:
> 
> ora come ora prendereste Kakà oppure Ozil? Non fatemi discorsi sull'età o cose del genere, ne dovete scegliere uno per giocare una partita questa sera, chi prendete?



Ozil


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Dicembre 2013)

Ozil tutta la vita.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Dicembre 2013)

Ora prenderei Ozil.


----------



## bargnani83 (3 Dicembre 2013)

ozil potrà essere messo sulla stessa linea di kakà(parlo di carriera)quando trascinerà la propria squadra a vincere una champions.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Dicembre 2013)

C'è da chiedere? Ozil. E' un fenomeno con 5 anni in meno


----------



## pennyhill (3 Dicembre 2013)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> fermi tutti, stai percaso dicendo che Kaka quest anno sta giocando bene rispetto agli anni passati perchè a differenza degli anni di Madrid lo staff medico del Milan lo ha guarito dai suoi ripetuti infortuni?



Togli le prime due stagioni, soprattutto la seconda in realtà, vista l'operazione al ginocchio.
Poi nelle ultime due stagioni a Madrid è sceso in campo o ha trovato spazio almeno in panchina in 100 delle 119 gare ufficiali disputate da Real. Per dire, di Maria arriva a 89 su 119. 
Considerando poi che qualche tribuna o non convocazione è arrivata per problemi non di natura fisica, direi che il Milan ha preso un giocatore sanissimo. 
Tra Real e Brasile ha giocato 3730 minuti, Matri tra giuve e nazionale 3820. Ma nessuno dice che Matri arriva da due anni di inattività.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Dicembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Togli le prime due stagioni, soprattutto la seconda in realtà, vista l'operazione al ginocchio.
> Poi nelle ultime due stagioni a Madrid è sceso in campo o ha trovato spazio almeno in panchina in 100 delle 119 gare ufficiali disputate da Real. Per dire, di Maria arriva a 89 su 119.
> Considerando poi che qualche tribuna o non convocazione è arrivata per problemi non di natura fisica, direi che il Milan ha preso un giocatore sanissimo.
> Tra Real e Brasile ha giocato 3730 minuti, Matri tra giuve e nazionale 3820. Ma nessuno dice che Matri arriva da due anni di inattività.



matri può fare tutta l'attività che vuole, è scarso


----------



## Tobi (3 Dicembre 2013)

Per la partita secca scelgo Kakà.


----------



## Doctore (3 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Qua davvero non vi capisco... alcuni parlano di chi è più forte ora, alcuni di chi è stato più forte gli anni scorsi, alcuni chi ha avuto picchi più alti... mettetevi d'accordo... vi faccio una semplice domanda:
> 
> ora come ora prendereste Kakà oppure Ozil? Non fatemi discorsi sull'età o cose del genere, ne dovete scegliere uno per giocare una partita questa sera, chi prendete?


ozil senza pensarci.


----------



## Tobi (3 Dicembre 2013)

Ozil è forte e vista l'età nemmeno io avrei dubbi su chi avere al Milan ma per la.partita secca non c è paragone che regge. kakà sa prendersi una squadra sulle spalle Ozil no.


----------



## Principe (3 Dicembre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ozil è forte e vista l'età nemmeno io avrei dubbi su chi avere al Milan ma per la.partita secca non c è paragone che regge. kakà sa prendersi una squadra sulle spalle Ozil no.



Quotone, poi cmq va considerato sempre i 4 anni di inattività , poi l'età conta , voglio vedere ozil a 32 anni , in ogni caso preferirei 6 anni di vero Kakà che una carriera intera di ozil questo lo firmo e lo sottolineo .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2013)

Ozil è più forti di Kakà ad oggi dicembre 2013. Chi sia più forte per valore assoluto è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ozil è più forti di Kakà ad oggi dicembre 2013. Chi sia più forte per valore assoluto è un altro paio di maniche.



se pesiamo la tecnica ozil assolutamente, immaginati ozil e kaka senza condizione fisica, chi è più forte da fermo??


----------



## Principe (3 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se pesiamo la tecnica ozil assolutamente, immaginati ozil e kaka senza condizione fisica, chi è più forte da fermo??



Kakà discreta tecnica questa va diretta nelle citazioni da piangere , un conto è' dire che Kakà ha un ottima tecnica un conto è' dire che ozil ha una tecnica eccellente e va bene ma Kakà discreto tecnicamente ti dovrebbe apparire un omino oscurato in televisione perché non lo sai apprezzare .


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Kakà discreta tecnica questa va diretta nelle citazioni da piangere , un conto è' dire che Kakà ha un ottima tecnica un conto è' dire che ozil ha una tecnica eccellente e va bene ma Kakà discreto tecnicamente ti dovrebbe apparire un omino oscurato in televisione perché non lo sai apprezzare .



discreto nel senso di buona tecnica ma non da fenomeno, le sua caratterisitca migliore è la progressione, kaka tecnicamente è da 7 ozil è da 9


----------



## Principe (3 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> discreto nel senso di buona tecnica ma non da fenomeno, le sua caratterisitca migliore è la progressione, kaka tecnicamente è da 7 ozil è da 9


Appunto quello che temevo se Kakà ha tecnica 7 meglio chiudere baracca e burattini , la tecnica e' tante cose non solo il dribbling fine a se stesso , e' controllo di palla , controllo di palla in velocità , stop a seguire , coordinazione nel calciare . Va be' ok Kakà tecnica 7


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Appunto quello che temevo se Kakà ha tecnica 7 meglio chiudere baracca e burattini , la tecnica e' tante cose non solo il dribbling fine a se stesso , e' controllo di palla , controllo di palla in velocità , stop a seguire , coordinazione nel calciare . Va be' ok Kakà tecnica 7



visione di gioco, la tecnica fondamentalmente sono i piedi buoni, i piedi di ozil sono migliori di qualli di kaka, ozil ti sa servire con gli occhi chiusi, kaka è pure forte ma ripeto lui è da 7 ozil è da 9


----------



## sion (3 Dicembre 2013)

a parita' di eta' kaka' piscia in testa a 2 ozil.ma che state a dire..ovvio che ora ha 31 anni uno prenderebbe ozil..sono paragoni da scuola elementare


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Dicembre 2013)

nel complesso tra ozil al massimo e kaka al massimo non c'è paragone, kaka è di un altra categoria


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se pesiamo la tecnica ozil assolutamente, immaginati ozil e kaka senza condizione fisica, chi è più forte da fermo??





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chi sia più forte per valore assoluto è un altro paio di maniche.


.


----------



## giovanni88 (3 Dicembre 2013)

altra differenza tra Kaka e Ozil.
Kaka è più un giocatore da torneo con partite secche tipo Champions League o Mondiali che un giocatore che ti garantisce costanza di rendimento a 360° nell arco di tutto l anno.
Ozil invece nelle partite secche non fa la differenza che fa Kaka, è più continuo e le sue performance si apprezzano di più col passare dei mesi.
Io se potessi li prenderei tutte e 2, uno lo faccio giocare in Champions e l altro in Campionato.
un pò come abbiamo fatto con Ronaldo l anno della Champions (Gilardino giocava il campionato)oppure anche con Seedorf.
Detto questo Kaka fa il suo anche in campionato, però diciamo che non è così devastante come lo è nelle partite secche 
anche per questo secondo me i prossimi mondiali giocati in casa saranno I SUOI mondiali, se Kaka si mette a fare il Kaka quei mondiali sono già assegnati per manifesta superiorità 
comunque mi ritornano in mente le parole di Arrigo Sacchi: Ronaldo era più forte di CR7 ma CR7 era più continuo.
secondo me è lo stesso anche con Kaka e Ozil.
Kaka è più forte e Ozil più continuo.poi ognuno ne tragga le proprie considerazioni.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Dicembre 2013)

vabbè, il delirio per quel suino era dato a 1.01
io spero sempre nell'esplosione di saponara, in modo da avere la residua speranza che a fine anno il caro ricarduccio si scavi dalle palle.
e un'altra cosa: ozil è inferiore giusto al kakà del 2007, la quale per quanto felice è stata solo una parentesi, quei livelli non li ha più raggiunti (ma manco lambiccati). con le altre "versioni" del brasiliano mi piglio sempre il turco-tedesco.


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> vabbè, il delirio per quel suino era dato a 1.01
> io spero sempre nell'esplosione di saponara, in modo da avere la residua speranza che a fine anno il caro ricarduccio si scavi dalle palle.
> e un'altra cosa: ozil è inferiore giusto al kakà del 2007, la quale per quanto felice è stata solo una parentesi, quei livelli non li ha più raggiunti (ma manco lambiccati). con le altre "versioni" del brasiliano mi piglio sempre il turco-tedesco.


Vabbè, allora Kakà vale Vannucchi.


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Qua davvero non vi capisco... alcuni parlano di chi è più forte ora, alcuni di chi è stato più forte gli anni scorsi, alcuni chi ha avuto picchi più alti... mettetevi d'accordo... vi faccio una semplice domanda:
> 
> ora come ora prendereste Kakà oppure Ozil? Non fatemi discorsi sull'età o cose del genere, ne dovete scegliere uno per giocare una partita questa sera, chi prendete?


Chiaro, adesso Ozil per vari motivi ma imho nel 2010 tutta la vita Kakà.

Secondo me comunque se Ricky continua così non è assolutamente inferiore ad Ozil, poi Ozil è un '88 ed è ovvio che andrei a prendere lui. 

Complessivamente invece, anche tolto il 2007, Kakà piscia in testa ad Ozil


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Dicembre 2013)

Io non ho ancora capito che menate vi state facendo per niente, godiamoci Ricardo che sta stupendo e basta...


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Vabbè, allora Kakà vale Vannucchi.



Kakà è un cesso a pedali, che ha reso solo dal 2003 al 2007 e conta poco se in quel periodo vinceva le partite da solo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Vabbè, allora Kakà vale Vannucchi.



non vale il rifinitore migliore del mondo, è ben diverso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Kaka con una discreta tecnica meglio chiudere il topic , eddai su sto sentendo delle cose che non esistono , Kakà non si può per definizione paragonare ad ozil perché siamo su due livelli differenti , chiaro che sfiduciato relegato in panchina e con molteplici problemi fisici ozil e' più forte e grazie al piffero dico anche io , Kakà e' di un altro livello e lo hai visto adesso e' 4 anni che non gioca , sapete che cosa vuol dire questo per un fisico da calciatore ? Vuol dire perdere atleticita' spunto , fluidità dei movimenti , in soli 2 mesi avendo nel mezzo un infortunio muscolare si è' rimesso a nuovo e ha fatto giocate pazzesche , e' sempre stato un giocatore un po' discontinuo ma paragonare i picchi di Kakà a quelli di ozil vuole dire solo capirne poco di calcio perché sono il giorno e la notte e lo dice uno che ammette tranquillamente che ozil e' uno dei primi 3 trequartisti al mondo .



sei troppo innamorato di kaka


----------



## pennyhill (3 Dicembre 2013)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> altra differenza tra Kaka e Ozil.
> Kaka è più un giocatore da torneo con partite secche tipo Champions League o Mondiali che un giocatore che ti garantisce costanza di rendimento a 360° nell arco di tutto l anno.
> Ozil invece nelle partite secche non fa la differenza che fa Kaka, è più continuo e le sue performance si apprezzano di più col passare dei mesi.
> Io se potessi li prenderei tutte e 2, uno lo faccio giocare in Champions e l altro in Campionato.
> ...



Posso condividere, ma la champions e il mondiale (le competizioni per nazionale in genere) sono due cose completamente diverse. In Champions se sei in un brutto periodo di forma, puoi steccare magari gli ottavi a febbraio, magari pure i quarti, la squadra passa lo stesso e diventi protagonista in semifinale e finale che si disputano anche due o tre mesi dopo. Al Mondiale, tra la prima partita e i quarti, possono passare circa due settimane, e se non sei in grande condizione, se hai anche un piccolo problema fisico, rischi di bucarla completamente la competizione. Guarda caso è quello che è successo a Kakà nel 2006 e nel 2010 (il 2002 non lo considero neanche, non giocò mai, e a 20 anni era già tanto essere lì), dove in teoria avrebbe dovuto essere tra i grandi protagonisti.



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> matri può fare tutta l'attività che vuole, è scarso



Quello che volevo dire è che nessuno si sognerebbe di dire che Matri viene da due anni di inattività, giustamente, perché non è vero, come non è vero per Kakà.


----------



## Principe (3 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sei troppo innamorato di kaka



A parte che non è' vero perché ho detto che ad esempio pecca in continuità , se anche fosse preferisco essere innamorato di Kakà che di robinho, se lo devo difendere mi riesce molto più facile e non mi devo arrampicare sugli specchi .


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> A parte che non è' vero perché ho detto che ad esempio pecca in continuità , se anche fosse preferisco essere innamorato di Kakà che di robinho, se lo devo difendere mi riesce molto più facile e non mi devo arrampicare sugli specchi .



a me robinho piace da quando giocava al santos ed era un ragazzino, anche da prima che arrivasse a giocare in europa al real, tu come molti altri invece secondo me siete troppo riconoscenti con lui per quello che ha fatto con la nostra maglia, è diverso


----------



## giovanni88 (3 Dicembre 2013)

ragazzi ma c è ancora qualcuno che difende Robinho?!?
ma dai questo era ancora un buon giocatore quando c era Ibrahimovic che occupava tutto lo spazio offensivo e liberava lo spazio per gli inserimenti di Robinho, persino Nocerino era meglio di Robinho con Ibra accanto!
Robinho con una soffiata di vento vola per terra, io non lo so se sia un bidone o no come qualcuno dice, quello che so al 100% è che senza Ibrahimovic non è un calciatore adatto al campionato italiano.è troppo leggerino per il campionato italiano.troppo.
ecco, io se fossi in Robinho adesso che Lavezzi sta per andare via dal PSG andrei proprio al PSG a giocare insieme ad Ibrahimovic. con lui può ancora essere un giocatore importante come gli abbiamo visto fare 2-3 anni fa.
qua al Milan basta per carità.


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> a parita' di eta' kaka' piscia in testa a 2 ozil.ma che state a dire..ovvio che ora ha 31 anni uno prenderebbe ozil..sono paragoni da scuola elementare



Hai capito almeno perchè si sia arrivato a quella domanda? 

Per il semplice fatto che qui c'è gente che dice che in quattro anni di Madrid Kakà ha fatto ingiustamente panchina ad Ozil, il brasiliano è più forte ma il tedesco giocava solo perchè voluto da Mourinho.

Mentre secondo me Ozil giocava perchè fisicamente stava nettamente meglio di Kakà, perchè il tedesco era in fase crescente mentre l'altro calante, perchè per caratteristiche Mesut era la spalla ideale della stella Ronaldo. 

Poi se stiamo a parlare di chi sia stato il calciatore più forte nell'arco delle rispettive carriere credo nessuno stia nemmeno a discutere, Ricardo un alieno che vinceva le partite da solo mentre l'altro no. Non a caso Ricky ha vinto tutto a livello personale e di squadra mentre l'altro dubito fortemente lo farà, ribadisco non a caso. 

Ma per me nel 2013, nel 2012, 2011, 2010 non ho dubbi! Sceglierei Ozil titolare per la mia squadra. In tutti gli anni precedenti chiaramente Kakà!


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Hai capito almeno perchè si sia arrivato a quella domanda?
> 
> Per il semplice fatto che qui c'è gente che dice che in quattro anni di Madrid Kakà ha fatto ingiustamente panchina ad Ozil, il brasiliano è più forte ma il tedesco giocava solo perchè voluto da Mourinho.
> 
> ...



esatto..qua secondo alcuni a momenti questo kaka è già migliore di ozil ed è uno scandalo che non giocasse al real, kaka cosi come altri giocatori importanti per rendere ha bisogno di essere considerato la stella della squadra, al real la stella era ronaldo ed è ovvio che il gioco doveva svilupparsi in maniera diversa, kaka ama portare palla invece ozil come dici tu è la spalla ideale di CR7 non appena cristiano fa il movimento lui subito gliela metteva perfetta..


----------



## pennyhill (4 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Hai capito almeno perchè si sia arrivato a quella domanda?
> 
> Per il semplice fatto che qui c'è gente che dice che in quattro anni di Madrid Kakà ha fatto ingiustamente panchina ad Ozil, il brasiliano è più forte *ma il tedesco giocava solo perchè voluto da Mourinho*.
> 
> ...



Basta vedere l’11 base del Real campione di Spagna con Mourinho: Casillas; Arbeloa, Ramos, Pepe, Marcelo; Khedira, Xabi; di Maria (Kakà, visti i tanti problemi muscolari dell'argentino), Ozil, C. Ronaldo; Benzema (Higuain). I giocatori acquistati con Mourinho erano 3 su 13 che ho nominato.
Quando dico che non esistono allenatori autolesionisti , intendevo dire proprio questo. Se Kakà fosse stato in grado di fare meglio di chi scendeva in campo al suo posto, avrebbe sicuramente trovato più spazio.


----------



## 2515 (4 Dicembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Basta vedere l’11 base del Real campione di Spagna con Mourinho: Casillas; Arbeloa, Ramos, Pepe, Marcelo; Khedira, Xabi; di Maria (Kakà, visti i tanti problemi muscolari dell'argentino), Ozil, C. Ronaldo; Benzema (Higuain). I giocatori acquistati con Mourinho erano 3 su 13 che ho nominato.
> *Quando dico che non esistono allenatori autolesionisti :*:, intendevo dire proprio questo. Se Kakà fosse stato in grado di fare meglio di chi scendeva in campo al suo posto, avrebbe sicuramente trovato più spazio.



Allegri...


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Dicembre 2013)

Quindi il Real ha speso 60 milioni per il panchinaro di Ozil


----------



## mandraghe (4 Dicembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Quando dico che non esistono allenatori autolesionisti



Beh Sacchi che manda via Panucci a calci in c*** o che litiga con Van Basten, Capello che costringe Maldini a giocare a destra perchè a sinistra c'è Ziege, Capello che panchina Baggio perchè non si adatta a giocare sulla fascia, Ancelotti che a Zola preferisce tale Pietro Strada...e mi fermo qui


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Quindi il Real ha speso 60 milioni per il panchinaro di Ozil



67 ma arrivò prima di ronaldo, il loro errore è stato prendere entrambi


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Dicembre 2013)

Non esistono allenatori autolesionisti ma esistono allenatori arroganti e presentuosi che capiscono poco di calcio e magari non sanno gestire i giocatori con più personalità all'interno dello spogliatoio e risolvono il problema cacciaondoli via e facendo giocare gente scarsa che non osorebbe mai dire nulla contro il capo supremo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Dicembre 2013)

Male ieri, ma è normale; Allegri lo sta spremendo come un limone.


----------



## Jino (8 Dicembre 2013)

Ieri è stata la sua prima ed unica partita negativa, il che ci può stare assolutamente.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Spremuto come un limone; quando il signorino gli darà un turno di riposo non sarà mai troppo tardi.


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Spremuto come un limone; quando il signorino gli darà un turno di riposo non sarà mai troppo tardi.



Ormai arriva la sosta...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2013)

Segna il 100° gol nel derby.


----------



## Belfast Boy (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Spremuto come un limone; quando il signorino gli darà un turno di riposo non sarà mai troppo tardi.



In parte son d'accordo, anche se gli spunti li ha avuti, mancava spesso quel mezzo secondo in velocità per saltare/dribblare/inventare ecc. 
E' parso il più dinamico per buona parte della partita ma è evidente che giochi con a fianco gente con poca esperienza e tecnicamente mediocre...il Kakà 31enne non ce la fa più a sgroppare 60 metri portandosi dietro metà difesa, gli occorrono compagni tecnicamente e tatticamente intelligenti con cui dialogare in ripartenze veloci come piace a lui, questo Milan quei giocatori non li ha...


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Dicembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Segna il 100° gol nel derby.



magari, sarebbe fantastico.  

è iniziato tutto da un derby...


----------



## Re Ricardo (16 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> magari, sarebbe fantastico.
> 
> è iniziato tutto da un derby...



Sarà capitano.


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ha bisogno di rifiatare, per fortuna arriva la sosta...


----------



## 2515 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Se avesse infilato un pugno in gola all'arbitro avrei fatto una ola grande come una casa.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Dicembre 2013)

negli ultimi 30 metri davvero imbarazzante stasera.


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> negli ultimi 30 metri davvero imbarazzante stasera.



Stasera cuore, orgoglio, carisma, personalità, leadership... ma tecnicamente una partita giocata male.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Dicembre 2013)

Non può giocare tutte queste partite ravvicinate.
Partita pessima la sua.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Sta giocando male ultimamente, speriamo stasera faccia una grande partita.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo sforzo prima della sosta, dai


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2013)

Chiudi il cerchio Ricky.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Dicembre 2013)

Una cosa vergognosa

Speriamo vada in MLS a Gennaio


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2013)

Non ha fatto niente


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2013)

terribile, da catania in poi è stato semplicemente nullo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Dicembre 2013)

Se non erro quì qualcuno lo disse al 31 Agosto come sarebbe andata


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Rischiate di restarci davvero male ragazzi. Abbassate il più possibile le aspettative



Mi quoto dal 1 Settembre.


----------



## robs91 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Giocatore finito,spero vada via a fine stagione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ci mette cuore ed impegno,ma è ormai da diverse settimane che non incide.
Speriamo che la sosta lo aiuti.


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2013)

E' stanco da qualche partita, non può giocare ogni tre giorni con lucidità. Sosta che arriva a pennello per lui.


----------



## Sherlocked (22 Dicembre 2013)

Si sapeva che non avrebbe retto la titolarità a lungo e infatti...


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Dicembre 2013)

Stasera pessimo, ma è da Catania che sta andando calando. Fortuna che arriva la sosta


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque era una scommessa a bassissimo importo. Altrimenti avremmo giocato mezza stagione con Birsa. Poteva andare peggio.


----------



## Gas (22 Dicembre 2013)

Io credo che come impegno e qualità comunque sia fra i migliori dei nostri. Se non riesce ad incidere dipende anche da come la nostra squadra viene messa in campo.


----------



## giovanni88 (22 Dicembre 2013)

secondo me la fascia di capitano gli ha un pò dato alla testa. è diventato arrogante rispetto all inizio della stagione.


----------



## Hammer (22 Dicembre 2013)

L'entusiasmo iniziale è finito. Anche oggi inutile.


----------



## Dexter (22 Dicembre 2013)

L'ultimo a mollare,indipendentemente dalla prestazione. Ha bisogno di riposo,non può giocare ogni 3 giorni...Fa la fine di Pirla.


----------



## giovanni88 (22 Dicembre 2013)

ad inizio stagione giocava testa bassa e pedalare, ora invece passa la maggior parte del tempo a contestare arbitro o rimproverare i suoi compagni.
deve ritornare quello di inizio stagione, meno presunzione e parole e più umiltà e fatti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Dicembre 2013)

E' un giocatore finito da 4 anni. Sta facendo anche troppo per le aspettative che avevo

Si chiamasse Saponara si starebbe parlando di un giocatore da rescissione del contratto


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' un giocatore finito da 4 anni. Sta facendo anche troppo per le aspettative che avevo
> 
> Si chiamasse Saponara si starebbe parlando di un giocatore da rescissione del contratto


Perfetto.


----------



## Albijol (22 Dicembre 2013)

Male male, speriamo dopo le feste che ti riprendi


----------



## Belfast Boy (22 Dicembre 2013)

La sua forza era la progessione palla al piede, facciamocene una ragione tutti quanti...se va bene e dico va bene ne fa una a partita.
Per questa serie A è in ogni caso un giocatore più che utile anche e non solo per sudditanza ad arbitri ed avversari...guardate che se certi falli/cadute/proteste le avesse fatte Mario saremmo qui a crocifiggerlo.
Il Riki di adesso per me ci può stare nell'attuale serie A, ovviamente non lo si paragoni a quello di ormai 5-6 anni fa, lo sa pure lui o non lo vedremmo cosi nervoso.


----------



## giovanni88 (22 Dicembre 2013)

io rivoglio il Kaka umile che è arrivato da Madrid, voglioso di dimostrare a tutti che si erano sbagliati tutti sul suo conto.
ora mi dà la sensazione di aver già la pancia piena...


----------



## bargnani83 (22 Dicembre 2013)

sull'impegno niente da dire.un paio di volte è andato a chiudere nagatomo sulla fascia.in fase di attacco male,male.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Oggi male, malissimo. Mi aspettavo almeno una prestazione dignitosa, visto l'avversario.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Dicembre 2013)

Manca come al solito il totale equilibrio nei giudizi, come avviene spesso in questi topic dedicati ai giocatori.

Confermo però quello che ha scritto uno di voi nei post precedenti.. lo vedo molto nervoso da almeno tre partite, e non credo dipenda dalla stanchezza.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' un giocatore finito da 4 anni. Sta facendo anche troppo per le aspettative che avevo
> 
> Si chiamasse Saponara si starebbe parlando di un giocatore da rescissione del contratto



perfetto.


Se fosse tornato Seedorf probabilmente avrebbe giocato allo stesso modo: iniziale entusiasmo e crollo immediato dovuto a condizioni fisiche imbarazzanti e tanto altro.


----------



## shader (23 Dicembre 2013)

Sicuramente c'è anche una componente di stanchezza, ma anche io ho notato il nervosismo. Potrebbe essere un ansia da 100° gol/ sovraccarico di responsabilità? Lui vuole fare bene, e quando non gli riesce - perchè spesso ultimamente non gli riesce- finisce per essere quello di stasera. Tanto movimento, tanto impegno, l'ultimo a mollare, stasera anche più preciso che contro la roma (non ci voleva molto..) ma non sa nemmeno lui se il suo compito è gestire i compagni e far funzionare il gioco oppure cercare la porta e la "gloria".
Poco in attacco,molto poco.


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2013)

shader ha scritto:


> Sicuramente c'è anche una componente di stanchezza, ma anche io ho notato il nervosismo. Potrebbe essere un ansia da 100° gol/ sovraccarico di responsabilità? Lui vuole fare bene, e quando non gli riesce - perchè spesso ultimamente non gli riesce- finisce per essere quello di stasera. Tanto movimento, tanto impegno, l'ultimo a mollare, stasera anche più preciso che contro la roma (non ci voleva molto..) ma non sa nemmeno lui se il suo compito è gestire i compagni e far funzionare il gioco oppure cercare la porta e la "gloria".
> Poco in attacco,molto poco.



Più che nervoso è frustrato! Ha perso la testa pure lui.

Vede che non c'è nessun compagno che risolve le partite, vede che non c'è un gioco e che tutti vanno a caso. Lui vorrebbe risolvere le partite come faceva una volta, ma non ce la fa!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Questo Kakà può benissimo andare in MLS a gennaio.


----------



## shader (23 Dicembre 2013)

Frustrazione, esatto. Non l'ho mai visto per esempio arrabbiarsi così facilmente con gli arbitri,di solito è molto pacato.
Ha già giocato in un milan di brocchi, e vecchie glorie soprattutto, ma non era ,fisicamente,quello che è ora.
Con attorno una squadra, e un allenatore che gli dicesse che cristo fare in campo, sarebbe ancora fondamentale.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' un giocatore finito da 4 anni. Sta facendo anche troppo per le aspettative che avevo
> 
> Si chiamasse Saponara si starebbe parlando di un giocatore da rescissione del contratto



Concordo.
Solamente nel primo tempo in Champions contro i mastri birrai a Glasgow si sono visti sprazzi di vecchio Kakà, per il resto anche quando ha giocato in modo quasi decente sembrava un fenomeno solamente perché gli altri erano peggio di lui.
La classe non va via, quindi farà sicuramente qualche altra buona partita, ma continuo a sperare che dopo il Mondiale lo mandino via.


----------



## Dave (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ribadisco.
Sarà un fuoco di paglia, si spremerà come non mai per andare ai mondali, avrà qualchè fiammata di vecchio Kakà solo quando avrà spazi in campo, ovvero in europa, per il resto sarà quasi un peso in campo.
Detto questo è l'anima del Milan, è l'allenatore in campo e il solo nome è comunque un pensiero per gli avversari e peggio di quelli che ci sono non può fare.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ragà, non bisogna meravigliarsi. Tutti sapevamo che Kakà avrebbe fatto sta fine.
Non so voi ma quando parte palla al piede in accelerazione io già so che poi la perde. Ed effettivamente poi veramente la perde.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Sta avendo un periodo di appannamento. Direi che mantenere un minimo di obiettività e CALMA nei giudizi sarebbe doveroso.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sta avendo un periodo di appannamento. Direi che mantenere un minimo di obiettività e CALMA nei giudizi sarebbe doveroso.



Eh la calmà Andrè, metti televideo RAI a pagina 203. Qui ci girano le pelotas.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Eh la calmà Andrè, metti televideo RAI a pagina 203. Qui ci girano le pelotas.



Siamo a -1 dall'ottavo posto, il nostro obiettivo stagionale


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Siamo a -1 dall'ottavo posto, il nostro obiettivo stagionale



St'obiettivo stagionale viene continuamente rivisitato


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Dicembre 2013)

In un Milan normale sarebbe in discussione pure lui, nemmeno col fucile puntato salta l'uomo


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> In un Milan normale sarebbe in discussione pure lui, nemmeno col fucile puntato salta l'uomo



ma non solo quello, per me il peggiore in campo ieri, si è guardato la partita, saponara in confronto a lui sembra di un altro livello


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma non solo quello, per me il peggiore in campo ieri, si è guardato la partita, saponara in confronto a lui sembra di un altro livello



Non esageriamo adesso dai, ha risentito del giocare ogni 3 giorni.


Per questo motivo è importante l'arrivo di Honda, per tenercelo fresco in vista delle ultime 2 partite stagionali.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo adesso dai, ha risentito del giocare ogni 3 giorni.
> 
> 
> Per questo motivo è importante l'arrivo di Honda, per tenercelo fresco in vista delle ultime 2 partite stagionali.



ha risentito sicuramente ma tranne col celtic non mi ha mai convinto, preferivo boateng e ho detto tutto


----------



## danyaj87 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Non cominciamo coi deliri. Per chi critica kakà guardare chi verso la metà del secondo tempo ha fatto la diagonale difensiva a dx (facendosi saltare, ci può stare) e chi subito dopo al contropiede era sulla trequarti sx offensiva nostra. 
Ieri Kaà ha corso come um matto. Ma dico le partite le vedete colla bresaola?! Volete che salti l'uomo che faccia questo. Aveva mediamente due tre avversari ieri, con un centro campo foltissimo. Veniva prendere la palla nella nostra area quasi, se poi davanti l'unico cristo che corre è Poli, se quella me**a palermit-bresciana che abbiamo davanti non ha i testicoli per muoversi a modo e far salire la squadra, dato che ogni volta che lo sfiorano muore; mi devo sentire dire che la colpa è di kakà, che non ha fatto quanto poteva fare nel lontano 2007 (6 anni fa!).
La metto in altra ottica, salti l'uomo ed hai subito il raddoppio, ergo rischi di perdere il pallone e subisci un devastante contropiede, chi ti ci porta sapendo che hai entrambi i terzini altissimi, per cui conviene fare girare palla.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Dicembre 2013)

lo dico semplicemente, non è un giocatore di calcio questo, si impegna forse più di tutti gli 11, fa tutto quello che può ma non è utile alla squadra secondo me, non può fare il titolare, con lui in campo partite non se ne vincono a meno che non giochi contro il catania


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> St'obiettivo stagionale viene continuamente rivisitato



Per evitare i preliminari di Coppa Italia 
Andando avanti di questo passo a fine luglio ci sarà Milan-Virtus Entella


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> In un Milan normale sarebbe in discussione pure lui, nemmeno col fucile puntato salta l'uomo


Lento.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lento.



Io ad esempio già so che quando accellera, perderà palla.


----------



## Albijol (23 Dicembre 2013)

Cmq ragazzi obbiettivamente vedo che fisicamente sono tutti a pezzi, TUTTI tranne forse De Jong, che probabilmente ha fatto una preparazione diversa dagli altri. Io lo dico da anni che uno dei problemi principali del Milan è lo staff atletico, prima c'era la scusa della squadra anziana, ora qual è l'alibi?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq ragazzi obbiettivamente vedo che fisicamente sono tutti a pezzi, TUTTI tranne forse De Jong, che probabilmente ha fatto una preparazione diversa dagli altri. Io lo dico da anni che uno dei problemi principali del Milan è lo staff atletico, prima c'era la scusa della squadra anziana, ora qual è l'alibi?



"E' stata fatta una preparazione diversa"


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Dicembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq ragazzi obbiettivamente vedo che fisicamente sono tutti a pezzi, TUTTI tranne forse De Jong, che probabilmente ha fatto una preparazione diversa dagli altri. Io lo dico da anni che uno dei problemi principali del Milan è lo staff atletico, prima c'era la scusa della squadra anziana, ora qual è l'alibi?



Io mi chiedo perchè da noi ogni anno si rompono tutti, mentre da Conte, Mazzarri, Montella, Garcia (ma anche all'estero) non hanno di questi problemi?


----------



## Dave (23 Dicembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq ragazzi obbiettivamente vedo che fisicamente sono tutti a pezzi, TUTTI tranne forse De Jong, che probabilmente ha fatto una preparazione diversa dagli altri. Io lo dico da anni che uno dei problemi principali del Milan è lo staff atletico, prima c'era la scusa della squadra anziana, ora qual è l'alibi?


Da quando se ne andato Ancellotti il problema della preparazione e degli infortuni è aumento tantissimo.
Questa è la differenza fra avere un allenatore e non averlo praticamente.
L'allenatore influisce nella preparazione soprattutto, per il resto della stagione deve solo stare attento a gestire i cali di forma e motivare i giocatori, ma il lavoro principale è la preparazione estiva.
I moduli e le tattiche studiate in mezzo alla settimana sono solo ritocchi di un lavoro che a metà agosto dev'essere già completato.


----------



## 2515 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Lo dicono tutti quelli che lasciano il Milan per poi fare bene qual è la differenza. La preparazione atletica del milan è troppo basata sulla forza. Sui pesi, sulla corsa sulla sabbia, sul correre coi pesi a slitta attaccati alla vita. Bisogna correre di più in modo NORMALE per più tempo e con maggiore distanza invece, appesantisci meno il corpo e lo abitui di più a correre per lungo tempo. Non siamo su dragon ball!


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Dicembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Lo dicono tutti quelli che lasciano il Milan per poi fare bene qual è la differenza. La preparazione atletica del milan è troppo basata sulla forza. Sui pesi, sulla corsa sulla sabbia, sul correre coi pesi a slitta attaccati alla vita. Bisogna correre di più in modo NORMALE per più tempo e con maggiore distanza invece, appesantisci meno il corpo e lo abitui di più a correre per lungo tempo. Non siamo su dragon ball!



c'hai ragione, non è un caso che abbiamo cosi tanti infortunati


----------



## shader (24 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo dico semplicemente, non è un giocatore di calcio questo, si impegna forse più di tutti gli 11, fa tutto quello che può ma non è utile alla squadra secondo me, non può fare il titolare, con lui in campo partite non se ne vincono a meno che non giochi contro il catania



stai parlando della persona che hai nell'immagine profilo?

io un pò lo compatisco, kakà. E' venuto qui con l'intenzione di dimostrare a tutti che non era finito, e ha mantenuto un ottimo livello per tutto il periodo iniziale, appena ha un calo fisico, che ***** miseria CI STA perchè ha la sua età e non è messi - e quest'anno,neppure lui- tutti a dargli addosso che è un rottame. O bisogna parlare di fenomeno o di rottame? Parlare di ottimo giocatore, un leader in questa squadra, non è meglio? Io non chiedo più a kakà di risolvere le partite, ne me lo aspetto. (Quello,semmai, è il compito di Balo.)


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Dicembre 2013)

shader ha scritto:


> stai parlando della persona che hai nell'immagine profilo?
> 
> io un pò lo compatisco, kakà. E' venuto qui con l'intenzione di dimostrare a tutti che non era finito, e ha mantenuto un ottimo livello per tutto il periodo iniziale, appena ha un calo fisico, che ***** miseria CI STA perchè ha la sua età e non è messi - e quest'anno,neppure lui- tutti a dargli addosso che è un rottame. O bisogna parlare di fenomeno o di rottame? Parlare di ottimo giocatore, un leader in questa squadra, non è meglio? Io non chiedo più a kakà di risolvere le partite, ne me lo aspetto. (Quello,semmai, è il compito di Balo.)



no dai..non voglio parlare di robinho, forse sembro troppo di parte, quindi quello è un argomento a parte, su kaka la mia opionione è quella, parto dal presupposto che non mi aspetto che risolvi le partite ma non posso neanche aspettarmi che ogni volta che tocca il pallone lo gioca facile o se decide di fare la giocata la perde 10 volte su 10, non può fare il titolare, è finito purtroppo, mi auguro sempre di sbagliarmi ma ormai non ci credo più


----------



## Jino (24 Dicembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq ragazzi obbiettivamente vedo che fisicamente sono tutti a pezzi, TUTTI tranne forse De Jong, che probabilmente ha fatto una preparazione diversa dagli altri. Io lo dico da anni che uno dei problemi principali del Milan è lo staff atletico, prima c'era la scusa della squadra anziana, ora qual è l'alibi?



Beh quest'anno la squadra deve ancora cominciare a correre, non so questa preparazione nuova e particolare per via del preliminare quando porterà qualche beneficio. Mah.


----------



## Albijol (24 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh quest'anno la squadra deve ancora cominciare a correre, non so questa preparazione nuova e particolare per via del preliminare quando porterà qualche beneficio. Mah.



Preparazione fatta per dare il massimo a luglio e agosto 2014, grazie Milan Lab


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Dicembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Preparazione fatta per dare il massimo a luglio e agosto 2014, grazie Milan Lab



Infatti in Audi Cup abbiamo dato spettacolo


----------



## Livestrong (25 Dicembre 2013)

Va fatto giocare una volta a settimana. L'ideale sarebbe stato alternarlo con saponara


----------



## Principe (25 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Va fatto giocare una volta a settimana. L'ideale sarebbe stato alternarlo con saponara



Tanto facile quanto oscuro per chi allena la nostra squadra


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Infatti in Audi Cup abbiamo dato spettacolo


3 gol contro il Manchester City, dove ha segnato due gol quello """scarsone""" di Petagna  . Non oserei immaginare quanti ne avrebbe fatti il Mitra.


----------



## #Dodo90# (6 Gennaio 2014)

100 volte Ricky 


Sembra abbia recuperato anche la forma, la sosta gli ha fatto bene


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2014)

Se dosato con cura può fare grandi cose.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se dosato con cura può fare grandi cose.



esatto, bisogna gestirlo in maniera intelligente, non ha più lo scatto e l'accelerazione di un tempo, però la sua onesta partita se la fa


----------



## The Ripper (6 Gennaio 2014)

Bene


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2014)

Oggi era più fresco, di testa sopratutto, ed ha fatto meglio delle ultime uscite. Non si può prentendere di avere il meglio da sto ragazzo ogni 3 giorni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2014)

Ha la barba.

Il potere della barba non fallisce mai.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Gennaio 2014)

possiamo criticarli ma lui e Balo sono di un altro pianeta rispetto agli altri della rosa


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Gennaio 2014)

comunque ha fatto una partita normalissima, è stato bravo e freddo nei due gol


----------



## The Ripper (6 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> comunque ha fatto una partita normalissima, è stato bravo e freddo nei due gol



le cose che servono per vincere le partite, guarda caso.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Gennaio 2014)

è entrato nella top ten dei marcatori di sempre in maglia rossonera. 
se riesce a fare ancora 6 gol si porta subito dietro a van basten.  

quest'estate non lo volevo, però quando segna è uno dei pochi della nostra rosa che riesce a regalarmi ancora un minimo di emozione in questa stagione disastrosa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2014)

Solo ricky mi fa battere il cuore


----------



## Gekyn (6 Gennaio 2014)

Riesco solo ad esultare ai gol di Kakà


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> le cose che servono per vincere le partite, guarda caso.



ma infatti, però dicevo al di la dei due gol una partita normale


----------



## almilan (6 Gennaio 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Riesco solo ad esultare ai gol di Kakà



per me vale lo stesso


----------



## giovanni88 (6 Gennaio 2014)

un campione.
comunque sia io rimango dell idea che nel 2014 non lo vedremo ancora per troppe partite a questo livello.
quest anno ci sono i Mondiali, farà ancora 3-4 partite a questo livello qui al Milan da qui a Giugno e poi si conserverà per i Mondiali di casa a casa sua.
sono sempre più convinto che se il Brasile vincerà i mondiali sarà merito nostro.stiamo affossando Balotelli ed El Shaarawy per l Italia e stiamo recuperando un campione per il Brasile


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Gennaio 2014)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> un campione.
> comunque sia io rimango dell idea che nel 2014 non lo vedremo ancora per troppe partite a questo livello.
> quest anno ci sono i Mondiali, farà ancora 3-4 partite a questo livello qui al Milan da qui a Giugno e poi si conserverà per i Mondiali di casa a casa sua.
> sono sempre più convinto che se il Brasile vincerà i mondiali sarà merito nostro.stiamo affossando Balotelli ed El Shaarawy per l Italia e stiamo recuperando un campione per il Brasile



per me non va ai mondiali, sentendo scolari mi pare molto difficile, certo se gioca sempre cosi


----------



## #Dodo90# (6 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me non va ai mondiali, sentendo scolari mi pare molto difficile, certo se gioca sempre cosi



Non è che Scolari abbia detto chi sa cosa su di lui. Prima del Derby ha detto che per calciatori come Kakà c'è sempre posto in Nazionale e che è brasiliano come gli altri, dopo il Derby ha detto "così così i brasiliani. Kakà? Anche lui così così, ma i Derby sono sempre più battaglie che belle partite". Almeno io sono rimasto a queste dichiarazioni...

Secondo me tra quelli che non sono sicuri del posto Kakà è quello che ha più chance visto che Scolari se lo portò ai Mondiali in Korea a 20 anni. Se continua così secondo me ai Mondiali ci va


----------



## 2515 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Lui dovrebbe essere sempre sostituito a 20 dalla fine perché di fiato non ne ha proprio, non riesce né a tornare in difesa regolarmente né a ripartire, ed è normale visto quanto spende e l'età. Purtroppo se l'altro mette almeno 3-4 cessi in campo invece di quelli buoni quando ce li ha pure a disposizione tra l'altro, ci credo che si fa tutta la partita!


----------



## Principe (6 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Lui dovrebbe essere sempre sostituito a 20 dalla fine perché di fiato non ne ha proprio, non riesce né a tornare in difesa regolarmente né a ripartire, ed è normale visto quanto spende e l'età. Purtroppo se l'altro mette almeno 3-4 cessi in campo invece di quelli buoni quando ce li ha pure a disposizione tra l'altro, ci credo che si fa tutta la partita!



Basterebbe che ogni 2 o 3 partite ne saltasse una


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Ai mondiali non ci va perchè il brasile ha troppe alternative. Nell'Italia farebbe la sua figura.


----------



## Graxx (6 Gennaio 2014)

kakà honda balotelli...ha tutto per essere il miglior attacco della serie a...speriamo bene


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Graxx ha scritto:


> kakà honda balotelli...ha tutto per essere il miglior attacco della serie a...speriamo bene



Quello del Napoli è assortito meglio.


----------



## SuperMilan (6 Gennaio 2014)

Graxx ha scritto:


> kakà honda balotelli...ha tutto per essere il miglior attacco della serie a...speriamo bene



Sì vabbè dai, intanto accontentiamoci che abbia tutto per farci risalire un pò la china.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Gennaio 2014)

Sta andando ben oltre le mie aspettative.
La pausa gli ha fatto sicuramente bene. Partita normale la sua, ma ha fatto 2 gol e un assist, quello è l'importante.
Bravo Ricky.


----------



## Frikez (7 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ai mondiali non ci va perchè il brasile ha troppe alternative. Nell'Italia farebbe la sua figura.



Ci va Pippinho, pensa te come stanno messi


----------



## giovanni88 (7 Gennaio 2014)

ragazzi, Kaka ci va eccome al Mondiale...per dirne una, questa è la foto che oggi campeggia sull home page di Globoesporte, il principale portale calcistico brasiliano, per sottolineare chi oggi ha guadagnato punti e chi meno nella rincorsa alla maglia della selecao di quest estate.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> ragazzi, Kaka ci va eccome al Mondiale...per dirne una, questa è la foto che oggi campeggia sull home page di Globoesporte, il principale portale calcistico brasiliano, per sottolineare chi oggi ha guadagnato punti e chi meno nella rincorsa alla maglia della selecao di quest estate.



per me fa fatica ad andarci per una qestione di ruolo, hanno troppa abbondanza sulla trequarti


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

parliamoci chiaro, kaka non è, più un giocatore che con un colpo ti può risolvere la partita e neanche è un giocatore che ha più spunto fisico e la progressione di un tempo, l'uomo non lo salta più di slancio come un tempo, per il campionato italiano può essere un giocatore ottimo perchè ha personalità, perchè ha buona tecnica perchè se davanti la porta gli capita l'occasione non sbaglia ma per gli alti livelli dubito, speriamo che mi sbaglio


----------



## 2515 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Al mondiale ci può andare anche per una questione di personalità, hanno tanti ragazzini lì davanti, uno come Kakà, abituato ai grandi palcoscenici e ad essere decisivo, può servire.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ci va Pippinho, pensa te come stanno messi



Ma è evidente che lui ci vada perchè è raccomandato, tipo avrà fatto qualche servizio personale a Scolari.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Al mondiale ci può andare anche per una questione di personalità, hanno tanti ragazzini lì davanti, uno come Kakà, abituato ai grandi palcoscenici e ad essere decisivo, può servire.



Oscar, Willian, Neymar mi sembrano abbastanza pronti. Però potrebbe essere come dici te.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma è evidente che lui ci vada perchè è raccomandato, tipo avrà fatto qualche servizio personale a Scolari.



sicuramente, anche nei precedenti due mondiali è andato perchè è un raccomandato e pensa giocava pure titolare, uno scandalo guarda


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sicuramente, anche nei precedenti due mondiali è andato perchè è un raccomandato e pensa giocava pure titolare, uno scandalo guarda



Dai era un pò un'iperbole

Comunque nei due precedenti mondiali era un altro giocatore, e d'altra parte non mi capacito di come possa essere così in alto in graduatoria. premetto che non ho guardato le partite in nazionale, se avesse giocato bene sarebbe un altro discorso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dai era un pò un'iperbole
> 
> Comunque nei due precedenti mondiali era un altro giocatore, e d'altra parte non mi capacito di come possa essere così in alto in graduatoria. premetto che non ho guardato le partite in nazionale, se avesse giocato bene sarebbe un altro discorso.



oggi sembrava non avere nemmeno la forza per stoppare il pallone, siccome so quello che può fare ed è nelle sue capacità davvero non mi spiego come mai, puoi peggiorare un po nel corso degli anni ma non cosi


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> oggi sembrava non avere nemmeno la forza per stoppare il pallone, siccome so quello che può fare ed è nelle sue capacità davvero non mi spiego come mai, puoi peggiorare un po nel corso degli anni ma non cosi



Perfettamente quello che penso io. Sono il primo ad aver riconosciuto a Robinho di avere un certo tasso tecnico. Soprattutto in queste condizioni il Robinho del primo anno sarebbe oro.


----------



## Jino (7 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque vogliono portare una vecchia gloria al mondiale, un capitano e giocatore d'esperienza. 

Kakà è uno dei candidati, assieme ad un Ronaldinho o Robinho. 

Per me Ricky e Dinho si giocano il posto della leggenda al mondiale brasiliano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque vogliono portare una vecchia gloria al mondiale, un capitano e giocatore d'esperienza.
> 
> Kakà è uno dei candidati, assieme ad un Ronaldinho o Robinho.
> 
> Per me Ricky e Dinho si giocano il posto della leggenda al mondiale brasiliano.


Nella più totale mediocrità della nazionale brasiliana, fossi in Scolari, non me lo lascerei scappare Kakà. Lì davanti c'è il nulla più totale, guardando gli stati di forma e le qualità dei giocatori, fossi in loro, giocherei con Kakà alle spalle di Neymar e non so, Fred?


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nella più totale mediocrità della nazionale brasiliana, fossi in Scolari, non me lo lascerei scappare Kakà. Lì davanti c'è il nulla più totale, guardando gli stati di forma e le qualità dei giocatori, fossi in loro, giocherei con Kakà alle spalle di Neymar e non so, Fred?



mediocrità totale?? oscar neymar hulk willian hernanes beranrd, il brasile vince il mondiali a mani basse imho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mediocrità totale?? oscar neymar hulk willian hernanes beranrd, il brasile vince il mondiali a mani basse imho



Certo che hai una visione del calcio tutta tua Superdì... su Neymar siamo d'accordo, ti faccio passare per buono anche Oscar che avevo scordato ma gli altri? Hulk è un buffone, giocatore da Fifa, nella realtà assolutamente mediocre, ha soltanto forza fisica; Bernard è ancora molto acerbo, deve crescere e non può essere un punto fisso del Brasile, il Brasile eh, mica il Camerun; Willian sembrava dovesse fare sfracelli e invece si sta rivelando, per carità, un buon giocatore ma niente di più, se io affronto il Brasile non ho di certo paura di Willian; Hernanes dipende molto dallo stato di forma in cui arriverà, Hernanes soltanto al 101% sa essere un giocatore temibile. Tante incognite, scommesse e reclute, questo Brasile non ha certezze.
Ah, sul vincitore del mondiale vatti a guardare un attimino la rosa della Germania e poi ne riparliamo.


----------



## runner (7 Gennaio 2014)

che spettacolo di giocatore!!

lo adoro


----------



## Lollo interista (7 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nella più totale mediocrità della nazionale brasiliana, fossi in Scolari, non me lo lascerei scappare Kakà. Lì davanti c'è il nulla più totale, guardando gli stati di forma e le qualità dei giocatori, fossi in loro, giocherei con Kakà alle spalle di Neymar e non so, Fred?



Adesso non esageriamo.....Kaka certi ritmi non li regge più


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Provate ad immagine il Kakà pallone d'oro in questa serie A.......


----------



## giovanni88 (7 Gennaio 2014)

sui nomi dei giocatori brasiliani che avete fatto io la penso così.

Hulk ha solo forza fisica ma se è per quello allora mi tengo Balotelli che ce ne ha pure di più. se penso che lo Zenit ha pagato 50 milioni per prendere Hulk allora Balotelli ne vale 100.
Willian è quello più forte secondo me, perchè possiede qualità agonistiche e tecniche allo stesso tempo ed a centrocampo è un bel motorino perpetuo che può fare la differenza. 
Oscar ha grandi qualità tecniche ma ancora lo vedo acerbo per un mondiale da protagonista, secondo me Kaka è da preferirgli per questi mondiali. 
Neymar è un simulatore peggio di Balotelli, il suo gioco è quello di buttarsi per terra al minimo contatto urlando dal dolore dalla disperazione per procurarsi delle punizioni. al Barcellona mi sta deludendo pensavo onestamente meglio, comunque non lo vedo un giocatore molto continuo. se azzecca però quelle settimane del Mondiale allora si, può essere determinante.ma io al Milan non mi strapperei i capelli per prenderlo, secondo me, lo stesso El Shaarawy, se riusciamo a recuperarlo è più forte di Neymar.
Hernanes è un grande giocatore, anche per lui il suo unico problema sta nella continuità, a Roma lo chiamano "er moviola" proprio perchè quando non ha voglia di giocare è veramente irritante, però se azzecca anche lui quelle 3-4 settimane del Mondiale allora può essere decisivo anche lui.
per come la vedo io, Kaka in questo Brasile garantirebbe l esperienza di un Rivaldo tipo Corea 2002 non so se ve lo ricordate, sarebbe sicuramente meglio di tanti altri giocatori che Scolari potrebbe convocare al suo posto. e secondo me quindi Scolari farebbe bene a convocarlo.poi magari inizia pure il mondiale dalla panchina ma col passare delle partite diventerà determinante secondo me.


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2014)

Totti,Pirlo,Kakà,Klose fanno ancora la differenza, metteteli in Premier e vedrete che dopo 10 minuti sono già spompati, la serie A è il cimitero degli elefanti, non scherziamo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certo che hai una visione del calcio tutta tua Superdì... su Neymar siamo d'accordo, ti faccio passare per buono anche Oscar che avevo scordato ma gli altri? Hulk è un buffone, giocatore da Fifa, nella realtà assolutamente mediocre, ha soltanto forza fisica; Bernard è ancora molto acerbo, deve crescere e non può essere un punto fisso del Brasile, il Brasile eh, mica il Camerun; Willian sembrava dovesse fare sfracelli e invece si sta rivelando, per carità, un buon giocatore ma niente di più, se io affronto il Brasile non ho di certo paura di Willian; Hernanes dipende molto dallo stato di forma in cui arriverà, Hernanes soltanto al 101% sa essere un giocatore temibile. Tante incognite, scommesse e reclute, questo Brasile non ha certezze.
> Ah, sul vincitore del mondiale vatti a guardare un attimino la rosa della Germania e poi ne riparliamo.



chiamale incognite scommesse quello che vuoi, secondo me nessuno ha quella qualità li, io non li giudico in base a quello che fanno ma in base alle potenzialità, per questo sembra che ho una visione diversa dagli altri, voi vi soffermati sui numeri, su quanti gol segnano ecc ecc dovreste guardare un attimino come giocano, cioè oscar è un fenomeno assoluto secondo me, hulk è un grandissimo giocatore, non fenomeno, willian sta giocando benissimo nell'ultimo periodo, l'unica cosa che gli manca è una prima punta di livello ma possono sopperire benissimo, i 3 dietro la punta farebbero fare gol a chiunque..il brasile è nettamente superiore alla germania a livello di qualità e talento, tatticamente non lo so, nella partita secca tutto può succedere, gli spagnoli invece sono bolliti secondo me, faranno sempre un gran mondiale ma non lo vincono


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Adesso non esageriamo.....Kaka certi ritmi non li regge più



infatti, lo dico sempre..da milanista spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> sui nomi dei giocatori brasiliani che avete fatto io la penso così.
> 
> Hulk ha solo forza fisica ma se è per quello allora mi tengo Balotelli che ce ne ha pure di più. se penso che lo Zenit ha pagato 50 milioni per prendere Hulk allora Balotelli ne vale 100.
> Willian è quello più forte secondo me, perchè possiede qualità agonistiche e tecniche allo stesso tempo ed a centrocampo è un bel motorino perpetuo che può fare la differenza.
> ...



mi è bastato leggere questo, el shaarawy la qualità di neymar se la sogna


----------



## giovanni88 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mi è bastato leggere questo, el shaarawy la qualità di neymar se la sogna



io invece ti dico che El Shaarawy è più tecnico di Neymar, però Neymar è più scattante e veloce di El Shaarawy.
ergo, quando Neymar va in progressione e si mette a dribblare a 3000 all ora in velocità, ti fa sembrare che Neymar sia più tecnico di El Shaarawy, però, se invece lo vedi giocare da fermo a Neymar, è un giocatore modesto come tanti altri.
io l ho visto a Neymar giocare da fermo nel suo ultimo anno in Brasile e ti assicuro che so quel che sto dicendo.
comunque ne riparliamo tra qualche annetto, adesso accostare El Shaarawy a giocatori ATTUALMENTE più affermati di lui non ha senso ma se riuscirà a risolvere i suoi guai fisici secondo me ne vedremo delle belle.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> io invece ti dico che El Shaarawy è più tecnico di Neymar, però Neymar è più scattante e veloce di El Shaarawy.
> ergo, quando Neymar va in progressione e si mette a dribblare a 3000 all ora in velocità, ti fa sembrare che Neymar sia più tecnico di El Shaarawy, però, se invece lo vedi giocare da fermo a Neymar, è un giocatore modesto come tanti altri.
> comunque ne riparliamo tra qualche annetto, adesso accostare El Shaarawy a giocatori ATTUALMENTE più affermati di lui non ha senso ma se riuscirà a risolvere i suoi guai fisici secondo me ne vedremo delle belle.



nono semmai è il contrario, neymar da fermo è nettamente più forte el shaarawy forse lo può superare in velocità a livello fisico, ha una struttura fisica migliore ma sul talento non c'è dubbio, la tecnica che ha neymar è di ben altro livello


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> nono semmai è il contrario, neymar da fermo è nettamente più forte el shaarawy forse lo può superare in velocità a livello fisico, ha una struttura fisica migliore ma sul talento non c'è dubbio, la tecnica che ha neymar è di ben altro livello



concordo, dovè la tecnica di el sha?
Ha uno stop al volo fantastico, ma non sa saltare l'uomo se non in velocità e ha un campionario di giocate abbastanza limitato


----------



## giovanni88 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> nono semmai è il contrario, neymar da fermo è nettamente più forte el shaarawy forse lo può superare in velocità a livello fisico, ha una struttura fisica migliore ma sul talento non c'è dubbio, la tecnica che ha neymar è di ben altro livello



El Shaarawy più veloce e scattante di Neymar?? 
dai non diciamo fesserie, Neymar basa il 90% della sua forza sullo scatto bruciante.
ma da fermo ti assicuro, se avresti avuto modo di vederlo nel suo ultimo anno al Santos in Brasile, che El Shaarawy è più forte di Neymar, ha molti più colpi per liberare il compagno il Faraone, ed anche visione di gioco migliore rispetto a Neymar.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> concordo, dovè la tecnica di el sha?
> Ha uno stop al volo fantastico, ma non sa saltare l'uomo se non in velocità e ha un campionario di giocate abbastanza limitato



infatti..le qualità ce le ha le deve affinare ma neymar è di altro livello


----------



## giovanni88 (7 Gennaio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> concordo, dovè la tecnica di el sha?
> Ha uno stop al volo fantastico, ma non sa saltare l'uomo se non in velocità e ha un campionario di giocate abbastanza limitato



visione di gioco, assist ai suoi compagni, giocate di fino e permettimi anche di aggiungere, un attitudine di sacrificio a rincorrere in difesa ad aiutare i suoi compagni che Neymar se la sogna.
nel calcio moderno ormai occorre fare ENTRAMBE LE FASI.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy più veloce e scattante di Neymar??
> dai non diciamo fesserie, Neymar basa il 90% della sua forza sullo scatto bruciante.
> ma da fermo ti assicuro, se avresti avuto modo di vederlo nel suo ultimo anno al Santos in Brasile, che El Shaarawy è più forte di Neymar, ha molti più colpi per liberare il compagno il Faraone, ed anche visione di gioco migliore rispetto a Neymar.



neymar fa sedere i difensori grazie alla sua classe, el shaarawy non sa saltare l'uomo di classe ma solo in velocità..ma non ci vuole un genio per capirlo ti faccio una domanda semplicissima, negli spazi stretti chi è più forte neymar o elsha?


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> visione di gioco, assist ai suoi compagni, giocate di fino e permettimi anche di aggiungere, un attitudine di sacrificio a rincorrere in difesa ad aiutare i suoi compagni che Neymar se la sogna.
> nel calcio moderno ormai occorre fare ENTRAMBE LE FASI.



visione di gioco deve migliorare nettamente, assist ne fa troppo pochi, le giocate di fino se imparasse a usare l'altro piede potrebbero riuscirgli meglio


----------



## giovanni88 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> visione di gioco deve migliorare nettamente, assist ne fa troppo pochi, le giocate di fino se imparasse a usare l'altro piede potrebbero riuscirgli meglio



in quanto a visione di gioco, El Shaarawy batte Neymar 10 a zero.
assist ne fa troppi pochi?? bah io mi ricordo l assist che ha fatto a Muntari l anno scorso in Milan-Barcellona 2-0 quando all andata vincemmo quella partita poi resa inutile da un ritorno sciagurato, ma all andata l assist al volo a Muntari è stato El Shaarawy a farlo.
poi, in fatto di generosità a venire a dare una mano anche in difesa, non c è proprio confronto, perchè El Shaarawy spesso lo vedi fare anche il terzino, Neymar non si sogna nemmeno di ritornare in difesa ad aiutare i suoi compagni.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Gennaio 2014)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> visione di gioco, assist ai suoi compagni, giocate di fino e permettimi anche di aggiungere, un attitudine di sacrificio a rincorrere in difesa ad aiutare i suoi compagni che Neymar se la sogna.
> nel calcio moderno ormai occorre fare ENTRAMBE LE FASI.



visione di gioco, assist e giocate di fino non esagererei, tende a fare sempre le stessa giocata cosa che per ora è il suo limite maggiore, 
sacrificio si ma considera che lui è un ala e non un attaccante puro come Neymar


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> in quanto a visione di gioco, El Shaarawy batte Neymar 10 a zero.
> assist ne fa troppi pochi?? bah io mi ricordo l assist che ha fatto a Muntari l anno scorso in Milan-Barcellona 2-0 quando all andata vincemmo quella partita poi resa inutile da un ritorno sciagurato, ma all andata l assist al volo a Muntari è stato El Shaarawy a farlo.
> poi, in fatto di generosità a venire a dare una mano anche in difesa, non c è proprio confronto, perchè El Shaarawy spesso lo vedi fare anche il terzino, Neymar non si sogna mai di ritornare in difesa ad aiutare la squadra.



bah quando parli di tecnica sembra che stai descirvendo ronaldinho non el shaarawy, sul sacrificio quello è un altro discorso, non è che adesso el shaarawy ha più qualità perchè si sacrifica a fare il terzino..comunque non mi hai risposto alla domanda che ti ho fatto, allora rispondo neymar negli spazi stretti è un autentico fenomeno, el shaarawy negli spazi stretti si perde diventa quasi un giocatore scarso, negli spazi largi invece è forte e se imparasse ad attaccare meglio la profondità sarebbe devastante, la tecnica si vede anche da questo, se tu sei più forte negli spazi stretti vuol dire che hai più qualità più tecnica e più classe a parte che neymar è forte anche quando deve partire palla al piede, è praticamente un giocatore completo, elsha è un giocatore che deve ancora formarsi


----------



## giovanni88 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> bah quando parli di tecnica sembra che stai descirvendo ronaldinho non el shaarawy, sul sacrificio quello è un altro discorso, non è che adesso el shaarawy ha più qualità perchè si sacrifica a fare il terzino..comunque non mi hai risposto alla domanda che ti ho fatto, allora rispondo neymar negli spazi stretti è un autentico fenomeno, el shaarawy negli spazi stretti si perde diventa quasi un giocatore scarso, negli spazi largi invece è forte e se imparasse ad attaccare meglio la profondità sarebbe devastante, la tecnica si vede anche da questo, se tu sei più forte negli spazi stretti vuol dire che hai più qualità più tecnica e più classe a parte che neymar è forte anche quando deve partire palla al piede, è praticamente un giocatore completo, elsha è un giocatore che deve ancora formarsi



ma chissenefrega degli spazi stretti, allora se è per questo persino Robinho è più forte di Neymar negli spazi stretti perchè è più dribblomane e sguscia meglio negli spazi stretti dato il suo fisico corto e gracilino!


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> ma chissenefrega degli spazi stretti, allora se è per questo persino Robinho è più forte di Neymar negli spazi stretti perchè è più dribblomane e sguscia meglio negli spazi stretti dato il suo fisico corto e gracilino!



ma infatti, solo che neymar fiscamente è molto più completo, come fai a dire chissenefrega è la cosa che nel calcio conta di più, i campionati si vicnono con questi giocatori qua perchè l'80 per cento delle squadre che vai ad affrontare si chiudono e sei costretto a giocare in spazi stretti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Adesso non esageriamo.....Kaka certi ritmi non li regge più


E cosa c'entrano i ritmi? Cioè, al mondiale ci va chi sta più in forma, questo Kakà, vista anche la moria di vacche brasiliane, ci sta tutto per me al mondiale.


----------



## giovanni88 (7 Gennaio 2014)

ora capisco perchè vedi in Robinho un idolo assoluto 
superdinho scusa se mi permetto, ma tu basi troppo il calcio in base al fatto che un giocatore riesca a dribblare o meno un altro giocatore.
i risultati non li ottieni coi dribblomani, ricordatelo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> ora capisco perchè vedi in Robinho un idolo assoluto
> superdinho scusa se mi permetto, ma tu basi troppo il calcio in base al fatto che un giocatore riesca a dribblare o meno un altro giocatore.



no stavamo parlando di tecnica, il calcio è principalmente quello ma non solo quello contano anche altre come lo stato di forma, la fisicità ecc ecc ma quella è la prima cosa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> chiamale incognite scommesse quello che vuoi, secondo me nessuno ha quella qualità li, *io non li giudico in base a quello che fanno ma in base alle potenzialità*


Mi sono fermato qui... e questo sarebbe il modo di guardare lo sport? Perché non si tratta più di pallone ma di sport, delle potenzialità non ce ne facciamo niente, in qualsiasi campo, si deve guardare sempre e dico sempre a ciò che fanno, che me ne faccio della potenzialità? La potenzialità serve a Fifa, a Football Manager non nella realtà, e su ragazzi.
Per quanto riguarda la Germania ti faccio quattro nomi: Ozil, Muller, Reus e Gotze, tutta gente stra forte e prontissima, aggiungici altri elementi come Draxler o Schurrle... e questo soltanto per quanto riguarda la trequarti, dietro poi c'hanno il blocco Bayern e tutti sappiamo(mi auguro)quanto siano importanti nelle nazionali dei "blocchi" validi e credo che blocco più valido di quello del Bayern non esista.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E cosa c'entrano i ritmi? Cioè, al mondiale ci va chi sta più in forma, questo Kakà, vista anche la moria di vacche brasiliane, ci sta tutto per me al mondiale.



hai ragione ma a kaka la mia impressione non è che gli manca il ritmo perchè si stanca giocando tante partite ma gli manca proprio l'esplosività e il passo che erano le sue qualità principali, da fermo non è poi cosi forte, c'è nettamente di meglio robinho e ronaldinho da questo punto di vista partono avvantaggiati, io ad esempio porterei dinho se voglio portare il giocatore col tasso tecnico più alto, se voglio portare uno importante all'interno dello spogliatoio kaka piuò essere invece la scleta giusta


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi sono fermato qui... e questo sarebbe il modo di guardare lo sport? Perché non si tratta più di pallone ma di sport, delle potenzialità non ce ne facciamo niente, in qualsiasi campo, si deve guardare sempre e dico sempre a ciò che fanno, che me ne faccio della potenzialità? La potenzialità serve a Fifa, a Football Manager non nella realtà, e su ragazzi.
> Per quanto riguarda la Germania ti faccio quattro nomi: Ozil, Muller, Reus e Gotze, tutta gente stra forte e prontissima, aggiungici altri elementi come Draxler o Schurrle... e questo soltanto per quanto riguarda la trequarti, dietro poi c'hanno il blocco Bayern e tutti sappiamo(mi auguro)quanto siano importanti nelle nazionali dei "blocchi" validi e credo che blocco più valido di quello del Bayern non esista.



d'accordo che la germania sia forte, non lo metto in dubbio..per l'altro discorso secondo me è troppo facile giudicare in base ai numeri, allora tutti potrebbero parlare di calcio anch echi non capisce nulla, anche un esperto di pallavolo capirebbe di calcio allora, per me bisogna guardare se un giocatore ha potenzialità o meno al di la di quello che dimostra, andare a vedere di cosa può essere capace di fare, fargli tirare fuori il meglio, lo so nessuno ha questa visione del calcio che ho io ma che vuoi farci, non possiamo pensarla tutti allo stesso modo


----------



## #Dodo90# (7 Gennaio 2014)

In Brasile quelli sicuri del posto sono Neymar, Hulk, Fred e Oscar ed il Brasile gioca con un 4-2-3-1. Secondo me Kakà ha ottime possibilità di andare al Mondiale, poi fare il titolare è un altro discorso ovviamente. 

Se ha qualche possibilità Robinho, figuriamoci Ricky...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> hai ragione ma a kaka la mia impressione non è che gli manca il ritmo perchè si stanca giocando tante partite ma gli manca proprio l'esplosività e il passo che erano le sue qualità principali, da fermo non è poi cosi forte, c'è nettamente di meglio robinho e ronaldinho da questo punto di vista partono avvantaggiati, io ad esempio porterei dinho se voglio portare il giocatore col tasso tecnico più alto, se voglio portare uno importante all'interno dello spogliatoio kaka piuò essere invece la scleta giusta


Parlo di Kakà perché non ci sono alternative valide a lui, Dinho resta un ex, Kakà quello che sta dimostrando lo sta dimostrando comunque in serie A, Dinho resta un ex giocatore da brasileirao quindi tra i due scelgo Ricky. L'altro nome che hai fatto non lo piglio neanche in considerazione perché è stancante dire le stesse cose ogni volta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> d'accordo che la germania sia forte, non lo metto in dubbio..per l'altro discorso secondo me è troppo facile giudicare in base ai numeri, allora tutti potrebbero parlare di calcio anch echi non capisce nulla, anche un esperto di pallavolo capirebbe di calcio allora, per me bisogna guardare se un giocatore ha potenzialità o meno al di la di quello che dimostra, andare a vedere di cosa può essere capace di fare, fargli tirare fuori il meglio, lo so nessuno ha questa visione del calcio che ho io ma che vuoi farci, non possiamo pensarla tutti allo stesso modo


Non ha senso basarsi sulle potenzialità perché le potenzialità sono *ciò che un giocatore può esprimere*, non sono *ciò che un giocatore esprime* e al mondiale che è fatto di poche partite, che dura un mese e al quale prendono parte i giocatori più in forma non puoi portare quelli "potenzialmente forti" perché serve *ciò che un giocatore esprime* non *ciò che può esprimere*, non so se il discorso è chiaro e non è un mio punto di vista, è così che funziona.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ha senso basarsi sulle potenzialità perché le potenzialità sono *ciò che un giocatore può esprimere*, non sono *ciò che un giocatore esprime* e al mondiale che è fatto di poche partite, che dura un mese e al quale prendono parte i giocatori più in forma non puoi portare quelli "potenzialmente forti" perché serve *ciò che un giocatore esprime* non *ciò che può esprimere*, non so se il discorso è chiaro e non è un mio punto di vista, è così che funziona.



biosgna vedere anche il contesto in cui sono messi, bisogna anche saperli giudicare al di fuori del contesto, troppo facile la fai tu..al mondiale devi portare chi ha le qualità per decidere la partita perchè sono partite secche, anche un giocatore che normalmente è discontinuo può fare la differenza nella partita secca


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> In Brasile quelli sicuri del posto sono Neymar, Hulk, Fred e Oscar ed il Brasile gioca con un 4-2-3-1. Secondo me Kakà ha ottime possibilità di andare al Mondiale, poi fare il titolare è un altro discorso ovviamente.
> 
> Se ha qualche possibilità Robinho, figuriamoci Ricky...



sono d'accordo ma robinho ha il vantaggio di essere già stato provato e ha funzionato bene, lo ha impegato in diversi ruoli e anche nel ruolo di prima punta che loro hanno scoperto visto che al massimo giocano con fred, kaka è più ampia la concorrenza e ancora non è mai stavo convocato in quel gruppo, per questo la vedo più difficile non per altro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> biosgna vedere anche il contesto in cui sono messi, bisogna anche saperli giudicare al di fuori del contesto, troppo facile la fai tu..al mondiale devi portare chi ha le qualità per decidere la partita perchè sono partite secche, *anche un giocatore che normalmente è discontinuo può fare la differenza nella partita secca*


Appunto, dipende dallo stato di forma, quindi non porto Bernard od El Sharaawy soltanto perché hanno il potenziale, se Bernard, se Oscar & Co. arriveranno bene al mondiale sarà giusto che ci vadano ma questo Brasile è mediocre sulla carta, senza ombra di dubbio perché Bernard potrà anche diventare Garrincha e Oscar Rivaldo ma al momento non sono nessuno e questo è il Brasile, ripeto: scommesse ed incognite.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto, dipende dallo stato di forma, quindi non porto Bernard od El Sharaawy soltanto perché hanno il potenziale, se Bernard, se Oscar & Co. arriveranno bene al mondiale sarà giusto che ci vadano ma questo Brasile è mediocre sulla carta, senza ombra di dubbio perché Bernard potrà anche diventare Garrincha e Oscar Rivaldo ma al momento non sono nessuno e questo è il Brasile, ripeto: scommesse ed incognite.



per te sono scommesse, per me no, è un gruppo che può vincere, oscar non è assolutamente una scommessa, è un fenomeno, non ha fatto nulla?? me ne frego si vede che il ragazzo è fortissimo..ul discorso del potenziale sono d'accordo, va abbinato allo stato di forma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per te sono scommesse, per me no, è un gruppo che può vincere, oscar non è assolutamente una scommessa, è un fenomeno, non ha fatto nulla?? me ne frego si vede che il ragazzo è fortissimo..ul discorso del potenziale sono d'accordo, va abbinato allo stato di forma


Ma non esiste proprio "per me" o "per te"... Ronaldo, Ibrahimovic, Messi sono fenomeni, Ozil, Muller, Gotze, Reus sono campioni, gente già arrivata, non Oscar, dati di fatto, non opinioni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma non esiste proprio "per me" o "per te"... Ronaldo, Ibrahimovic, Messi sono fenomeni, Ozil, Muller, Gotze, Reus sono campioni, gente già arrivata, non Oscar, dati di fatto, non opinioni.



oscar è un fenomeno con F maiuscola, ci metto la mano sul fuoco, è già affermato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> oscar è un fenomeno con F maiuscola


Chiudo qui, FM ha mandato in pappa il cervello a molti di voi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chiudo qui, FM ha mandato in pappa il cervello a molti di voi.



fidati, va beh ne riparleremo


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> fidati, va beh ne riparleremo



Forse, anzi, probabilmente sarà un Campione, ma ancora non lo è.


----------



## Dave (7 Gennaio 2014)

L'unico fenomeno del Chelsea è Mourinho.
Con qualsiasi altro allenatore questa squadra avrebbe la metà dei punti che ha ora.


----------



## Jino (8 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> oscar è un fenomeno con F maiuscola, ci metto la mano sul fuoco, è già affermato



Oddio, Oscar già affermato è un pò eccessivo.

Ha un grande talento non c'è dubbio, però è evidente ancora gli manchi qualcosina eh... fermo restando che ha tutto per esser un grande campione!


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> L'unico fenomeno del Chelsea è Mourinho.
> Con qualsiasi altro allenatore questa squadra avrebbe la metà dei punti che ha ora.


Hazard è fenomenale. E ci sono molti ottimi/gradi giocatori.


----------



## Jino (8 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hazard è fenomenale. E ci sono molti ottimi/gradi giocatori.



Sono una buonissima rosa, il punto è che gli manca il bomber, Torres segna con il contagocce da anni. 

Se a Mourinho gli comprano una punta (Falcao?!), un mediano ed un difensore non credo il Chelsea abbia problemi a confrontarsi con le big europee. Anche perchè è una squadra molto giovane, specie davanti.


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Gennaio 2014)

Su Sky Calcio stanno dando tutti i suoi 100 gol


----------



## Dexter (12 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chiudo qui, FM ha mandato in pappa il cervello a molti di voi.


Tutti i brasileri con un briciolo di tecnica per [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] son fenomenali


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Tutti i brasileri con un briciolo di tecnica per [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] son fenomenali



ok


----------



## Dexter (12 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ok


mi fai morire


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Sarebbe meglio che se ne andasse a fine stagione, è un peso.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Gennaio 2014)

non riesce nemmeno a giocare una partita ogni 7 giorni.
Quando prendemmo Beckham la prima volta era in condizioni migliori di Kakà


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2014)

io non sono d'accordo .... kaka è un buonissimo giocatore e ANCHE da lui dobbiamo ripartire.. lui è quel giocatore che incarna lo spirito milan..


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui non deve fare MAI 90 minuti, non ce la fa.


----------



## pennyhill (13 Gennaio 2014)

Partite del genere Kakà le giocava anche a 24-25 anni.


----------



## Belfast Boy (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ragazzi per me la vivete troppo emotivamente. Non si può un giorno esaltare un giocatore, quello dopo affossarlo e via cosi all'infinito.
Kakà in questa squadra attualmente ed in questa serie A la differenza la può fare ancora (e l'ha dimostrato) sia tecnicamente che in termini di sudditanza sia degli avversari che arbitrali, e conta anche questo.
Fa sicuramente bene al gruppo uno con il suo carattere, poi come tutti sappiamo ed abbiamo scritto l'asticella delle aspettative deve per forza di cose essere posta più in basso rispetto al giocatore che ricordavamo negli anni d'oro.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Molto male stasera, rigore guadagnato (anzi regalato dal difensore) a parte.


----------



## iceman. (19 Gennaio 2014)

Dovrebbe seguire l'esempio di Herny


----------



## Hammer (19 Gennaio 2014)

Oggi malissimo. Spero che rimanga fuori un paio di partite, magari si ripiglia


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Gennaio 2014)

Molto molto male.
Peggiore in campo, IMHO.
Meriterebbe di stare in panchina per qualche turno, peccato che il sostituto (Saponara) sia sempre rotto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Grazie per quello che ha fatto sino ad oggi ma a fine anno sarebbe cosa buona e giusta che andasse a giocare negli USA.


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Grazie per quello che ha fatto sino ad oggi ma a fine anno sarebbe cosa buona e giusta che andasse a giocare negli USA.



Quello che vuoi... ma il bello è che in questa rosa spesso e volentieri risulta il migliore in campo... non credo proprio sia ora e tempo di liberarsi di Ricky...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quello che vuoi... ma il bello è che in questa rosa spesso e volentieri risulta il migliore in campo... non credo proprio sia ora e tempo di liberarsi di Ricky...



Ora no, ma a settembre le cose cambiano. Basta comprare un esterno decente e fai comunque il 4-2-3-1 con El Shaarawy Honda e magari Cerci dietro la prima punta.


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ora no, ma a settembre le cose cambiano. Basta comprare un esterno decente e fai comunque il 4-2-3-1 con El Shaarawy Honda e magari Cerci dietro la prima punta.



Ah beh, su quello sono d'accordo! Anche se ripeto, Kakà per ragioni carismatiche ed umane lo terrei per entrambi gli anni di contratto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Gennaio 2014)

non l'ho esaltato quando ha fatto la doppietta contro l'atalanta, certamente non lo critico adesso non ha fatto benissimo, è un giocatore che può dare qualcosa, a livello umano come spirito di sacrificio da tutto, non fa più la giocata importante purtroppo ma comunque può risultare utile


----------



## andre (20 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo me ieri è stato uno dei migliori in campo. Ha commesso molti errori, ma non è facile giocare quando il resto della squadra pascola bellamente in campo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ieri migliore in campo ... ha corso piu di balo honda e cessobinho insieme


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Molto male stasera, rigore guadagnato (anzi regalato dal difensore) a parte.



ma come ? per me è stato il migliore in campo ... ahha a


----------



## andre (20 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ieri migliore in campo ... ha corso piu di balo honda e cessobinho insieme



Concordo, è uno dei pochi che cerca l'1-2 e si rende pericoloso cercando di far girar velocemente la palla. Rispetto a Balo in questo momento è su un altro pianeta Ricky.


----------



## O Animal (20 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ieri migliore in campo ... ha corso piu di balo honda e cessobinho insieme



Pensavo scherzassi di là... invece eri serio... hai visto per caso i primi 25' e poi i secondi 25'? Perché nelle altre metà di tempo è stato tra i peggiori in campo...

Per l'impegno direi il migliore ma per il rendimento decisamente no...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Pensavo scherzassi di là... invece eri serio... hai visto per caso i primi 25' e poi i secondi 25'? Perché nelle altre metà di tempo è stato tra i peggiori in campo...
> 
> Per l'impegno direi il migliore ma per il rendimento decisamente no...



Ni , però sostanzialmente è andata cosi.. magari non il peggiore però non come le prime parti


----------



## andre (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ha giocato meglio di Honda, Robinho e Balo, decisamente secondo me


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2014)

Anch'io faccio fatica a capire le insufficienze pesanti.
Partita normalissima, con cose positive e negative, senza acuti ma nemmeno disastri.

Continuo a pensare che Honda+Kakà darà enormi soddisfazioni nel tempo, sarà fondamentale il lavoro del nuovo mister quando avrà più tempo per trasmettere le sue idee.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anch'io faccio fatica a capire le insufficienze pesanti.
> Partita normalissima, con cose positive e negative, senza acuti ma nemmeno disastri.
> 
> Continuo a pensare che Honda+*Kakà* darà enormi soddisfazioni *nel temp*o, sarà fondamentale il lavoro del nuovo mister quando avrà più tempo per trasmettere le sue idee.



 Kakè è incompatibile con progetti a lungo termine, IMHO. Già è tanto se riuscirà a giocarle tutte l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Kakè è incompatibile con progetti a lungo termine, IMHO. Già è tanto se riuscirà a giocarle tutte l'anno prossimo.



Non sono d'accordo.
Poi chiaro che nel mercato estivo si penseranno ad alternative.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Poi chiaro che nel mercato estivo si penseranno ad alternative.



Per progetti a lungo termine intendo da qui a minimo 3 anni. Non credo si possa contare su Kakà per i prossimi 3 anni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Per progetti a lungo termine intendo da qui a minimo 3 anni. Non credo si possa contare su Kakà per i prossimi 3 anni.



Ma se il metro di misura è 3 anni allora non credo si possa contare nemmeno su Honda o Balotelli.
Tra 3 anni da tifoso mi auguro di avere una squadra di fenomeni e palloni d'oro, simile a quella del passato.
Spero di ritrovarmi una squadra praticamente rifatta da zero.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Gennaio 2014)

A fine anno prego perché vada via, zavorra


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A fine anno prego perché vada via, zavorra



Perchè la pensi in maniera cosi netta?


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Perchè la pensi in maniera cosi netta?


Stipendio pesante, nome pesante.

In sostanza se non fosse obbligatorio schierarlo sempre sarebbe utile, ma così è più un ostacolo che altro, anche per il ruolo che ha

Credo che nelle intenzioni della dirigenza sia un "traghettatore" fino all'auspicata esplosione di Mastour


----------



## dottor Totem (20 Gennaio 2014)

Kakà serve. E' stato comprato per risolvere e risollevare da solo una situazione complicata come il milan di allegri. E' vero chi dice che fa da zavorra, io direi più che si gioca con uno in meno però ripeto che secondo me fa ancora la differenza soprattutto quando le cose sembrano andare male.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Gennaio 2014)

per me quelli che hanno dicono che il giappo ha giocato meglio di Kakà (comunque non brillante) hanno visto un'altra partita.


----------



## Tobi (20 Gennaio 2014)

Kakà deve giocare dietro Balo. Si è trovato una volta in quella posizione e lo ha mandato in porta


----------



## Theochedeo (20 Gennaio 2014)

Dai siamo seri Ricky ci ha portato agl'ottavi di Champions e ha giocato 2 mesi tutte le partite a tutta. Ci sta che adesso tiri un po i remi in barca, d'altronde è successo anche a Elsha l'anno scorso. Poi è ovvio che considerate le sue prestazioni inguardabili se da lui pretendete le progressioni di quando ha vinto il pallone d'oro. Ma secondo me quel tipo di brillantezza fisica l'ha persa quando a cominciare a soffrire di pubalgia, infatti per me le prestazioni che sta facendo adesso sono simili a quelle che faceva l'ultimo anno prima di andare a Madrid. Resta comunque il fatto innegabile che la partita è stata decisa da una sua giocata.


----------



## Pivellino (20 Gennaio 2014)

Lo vedo involuto, ma non riesco sinceramente a capire se è colpa sua o del gioco di questa squadra che ormai è un pantano. Speriamo con Seedorf si riprenda.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Imbarazzante.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Gennaio 2014)

Bello vedere che si trova bene con Balotelli,ma devono piantarla di cercare di fare venti triangolazioni consecutive al limite dell'area.


----------



## iceman. (22 Gennaio 2014)

E' inutile , ormai non fa altro che girarsi su se stesso...


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Gennaio 2014)

Una condanna


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2014)

Lo dicevamo che era un giocatore stracotto. Ma non ci voleva certo la palla di vetro. Un golletto ogni tanto, però, ha fatto gridare più volte al miracolo tanta gente.

E' un ex calciatore. Per quest'anno ok, ma a fine stagione deve andare via. Non si può continuare a puntare su questi bolliti.


----------



## Hammer (22 Gennaio 2014)

Prestazione a dir poco imbarazzante. Fosse stato il Nocerino di turno sarebbe stato riempito di insulti qua dentro.

Come alcuni di noi (io compreso) dicevamo a settembre, è un ex giocatore. Non salta l'uomo, non corre, non è stato diverso da un Birsa qualsiasi oggi. Può fare al massimo una partita ogni due settimane.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Gennaio 2014)

L'amico [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] aveva pienamente ragione; si paga l'obbligo morale di vederlo sempre in mezzo al campo. Come se dovesse giocare per forza.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> L'amico [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] aveva pienamente ragione; si paga l'obbligo morale di vederlo sempre in mezzo al campo. Come se dovesse giocare per forza.



90' ha giocato stasera, uno scandalo


----------



## Pivellino (22 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo dicevamo che era un giocatore stracotto. Ma non ci voleva certo la palla di vetro. Un golletto ogni tanto, però, ha fatto gridare più volte al miracolo tanta gente.
> 
> E' un ex calciatore. Per quest'anno ok, ma a fine stagione deve andare via. Non si può continuare a puntare su questi bolliti.



quoto, ex calciatore


----------



## smallball (22 Gennaio 2014)

ha passeggiato per il campo,veramente assurdo


----------



## iceman. (22 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo dicevamo che era un giocatore stracotto. Ma non ci voleva certo la palla di vetro. Un golletto ogni tanto, però, ha fatto gridare più volte al miracolo tanta gente.
> 
> E' un ex calciatore. Per quest'anno ok, ma a fine stagione deve andare via. Non si può continuare a puntare su questi bolliti.



Kakà dal milan non andrà mai via , incarna tutti quei valori che secondo la dirigenza sono necessari, pallone d'oro, cocco del presidente, genero che ogni suocro vorrebbe avere al fianco della propria figlia e blablablablabla....
Che tassa e pensare che sarà sempre titolare, sempre e sempre per le ragioni sopra citate. 

E' un giocatore da MLS, forse anche li farebbe fatica..


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Gennaio 2014)

Peggior performance della stagione.Veramente imbarazzante.


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2014)

Quante palle ha sbagliato stasera... aià...


----------



## The Ripper (22 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> L'amico [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] aveva pienamente ragione; si paga l'obbligo morale di vederlo sempre in mezzo al campo. Come se dovesse giocare per forza.



lo dicevamo a settembre in molti
ora con seedorf sarà anche peggio
ricordi la tassa seedorf con ancelotti? uguale! solo che kakà non ha la tecnica di seedorf e da fermo non sa giocaare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Gennaio 2014)

quando non è in condizione fa malissimo...deve giocare una volta a settimana


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo dicevamo che era un giocatore stracotto. Ma non ci voleva certo la palla di vetro. Un golletto ogni tanto, però, ha fatto gridare più volte al miracolo tanta gente.
> 
> E' un ex calciatore. Per quest'anno ok, ma a fine stagione deve andare via. Non si può continuare a puntare su questi bolliti.



.
Tra l'altro, l'unica partita veramente in cui ha fatto la differenza è quella col Celtic.


----------



## Re Ricardo (22 Gennaio 2014)

Baresi: "A Kakà manca solo di fare il portiere....vederlo mi piange il cuore"


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (22 Gennaio 2014)

Bollito. Mi spiace per lui


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Ricky comunque grazie delle ultime emozioni che ci hai regalato quest'anno però a fine anno prego di andare nella MLS.


----------



## Belfast Boy (22 Gennaio 2014)

Ma dai ragazzi, semplicemente non può giocare ogni 3 giorni...tra l'altro come gioca attualmente...è l'unico che va a prendersi palla e cerca di imbastire una parvenza di azione. 
A me fa rabbia vedere che Kakà corra in definitiva anche senza palla, più di un Nocerino. Chiaro come poi sia stremato e non riesca a saltare l'uomo, a prescindere dall'età e dai discorsi che facciamo sempre.


----------



## robs91 (22 Gennaio 2014)

A fine stagione deve andarsene,ma con Galliani non nutro molte speranze.Si farà la solita sceneggiata del cuore rossonero che ha fatto 100 gol e bla bla bla.


----------



## Belfast Boy (22 Gennaio 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> A fine stagione deve andarsene,ma con Galliani non nutro molte speranze.Si farà la solita sceneggiata del cuore rossonero che ha fatto 100 gol e bla bla bla.



Con chi lo sostituisci? Non è polemica ma realtà considerando i soldi (pochi) oltre che non giocheremo in champions e che ci manchi dannatamente qualità in generale nella rosa?


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2014)

Divieto di giocare ogni 3 giorni per 90 minuti. E' inguardabile quando gioca tanto.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (22 Gennaio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Ma dai ragazzi, semplicemente non può giocare ogni 3 giorni...tra l'altro come gioca attualmente...è l'unico che va a prendersi palla e cerca di imbastire una parvenza di azione.
> A me fa rabbia vedere che Kakà corra in definitiva anche senza palla, più di un Nocerino. Chiaro come poi sia stremato e non riesca a saltare l'uomo, a prescindere dall'età e dai discorsi che facciamo sempre.



.


----------



## iceman. (26 Gennaio 2014)

Non regge neanche una partita a settimana, sembra il Nocerino dell'attacco, corre a vuoto, perde sempre palla, però è Kakà e quindi deve giocare sempre


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Gennaio 2014)

Zero.


----------



## Albijol (26 Gennaio 2014)

Dai è Digao questo, non Kakà


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Gennaio 2014)

Deve essere una riserva, non il titolare


----------



## Albijol (26 Gennaio 2014)

Mi dispiace, ma a parte Bonny e Amelia, peggiore in campo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Gennaio 2014)

Male anche oggi.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Gennaio 2014)

morto stecchito


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Gennaio 2014)

già...male peccato
deve riposare un po'


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Gennaio 2014)

Quando lo si manda in panchina questo bollito?


----------



## Diavolo18 (26 Gennaio 2014)

Alcuni commenti mi sembrano eccessivamente feroci, l'impegno ce lo mette. 
Però sarebbe giusto e doveroso dargli tregua qualche volta, se non togliendolo dai titolari almeno con una sostituzione...


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2014)

Non lo si può spremere cosi, chiedergli di dare tutto in entrambe le fasi. A questo punto meglio togliere Robinho, mettere dentro Poli che faccia il lavoro sporco e permettere a Kakà di concentrarsi di più sul gioco offensivo e basta. Cioè gli facciamo fare il giocatore a tutto campo a 31 anni quando manco a 20 faceva la fase difensiva cosi.


----------



## arcanum (26 Gennaio 2014)

Già, qui alcuni di voi si accaniscono in modo troppo esagerato.....tra l'altro un conto è dire che è giustamente stanco dopo millemila partite di fila in un ruolo non suo, un conto è dire che è bollito/marcio/morto/bidone/matri (=insulto random)


----------



## Tobi (26 Gennaio 2014)

Deve giocare trequartista


----------



## Tobi (26 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque appena arrivato da Madrid,rispetto agli altri sembrava un razzo, altro passo, poi sotto gli allenamenti di acciuga si è involuto di brutto...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non lo si può spremere cosi, chiedergli di dare tutto in entrambe le fasi. A questo punto meglio togliere Robinho, mettere dentro Poli che faccia il lavoro sporco e permettere a Kakà di concentrarsi di più sul gioco offensivo e basta. Cioè gli facciamo fare il giocatore a tutto campo a 31 anni quando manco a 20 faceva la fase difensiva cosi.


Credo sia troppo disponibile a farla lui stesso, è un professionista troppo serio, fa quello che gli chiedono.


----------



## Re Ricardo (26 Gennaio 2014)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Già, qui alcuni di voi si accaniscono in modo troppo esagerato.....tra l'altro un conto è dire che è giustamente stanco dopo millemila partite di fila in un ruolo non suo, un conto è dire che è bollito/marcio/morto/bidone/matri (=insulto random)



E non ha nemmeno fatto una brutta partita, tra l'altro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2014)

Oggi ha giocato ... Gli manca il goal ma corre corre corre


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Kakà deve fare altro. Onestamente che corre e partecipa alla fase difensiva mi interessa il giusto. Altrimenti sarebbe stato meglio comprare Brighi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2014)

va beh, è un po la condizione fisica della squadra, non è solo lui, non è che montolivo robinho honda de jong abbiano brillato rispetto a lui, è la condizione generale, per questo non ci andrei giu pesante, la condizione fisica è la cosa più importante nel calcio..


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2014)

C'è da dire una cosa ...che corre talmente tanto che poi non è lucido quando gli arriva la palla... però è sempre kaka .. io lo terrei sempre in campo può trovare la zampata del campione ...


----------



## 2515 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> C'è da dire una cosa ...che corre talmente tanto che poi non è lucido quando gli arriva la palla... però è sempre kaka .. io lo terrei sempre in campo può trovare la zampata del campione ...



la zampata del campione? Quella la trova chi sa giocare anche da fermo.


----------



## runner (28 Gennaio 2014)

per me resta sempre immenso....da tutto in campo e non si lamenta mai!!

lui si che è un vero professionista.....


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> per me resta sempre immenso....da tutto in campo e non si lamenta mai!!
> 
> lui si che è un vero professionista.....



.


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Kak8 per me deve fare la seconda punta, per poter sfruttare tiro ed ultimo passaggio, praticamente tutto ciò che ormai gli resta.
Non ha il fisico per svolgere tutto quel lavoro.


----------



## iceman. (1 Febbraio 2014)

Tira le punizioni e sbaglia, corre e cade, dribbla e perde palla, boh


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Oggi meglio rispetto a Cagliari, però perde troppi palloni.


----------



## 2515 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Mi sembrava il peggior Balotelli oggi. Volava ad ogni minimo contatto manco fosse mingherlino e si lamentava pure.


----------



## Naruto98 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Vai ai los angeles galaxy giusto lì puoi giocare


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2014)

Finito 5 anni fa


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Febbraio 2014)

Ci mette tanta voglia,ma il fisico non c'è più.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Stra-finito.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Febbraio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Mi sembrava il peggior Balotelli oggi. Volava ad ogni minimo contatto manco fosse mingherlino e si lamentava pure.



Ma lui cade perchè non regge più il contatto.

kakà sarebbe dovuto venira per fare una partita sì e una no. E' vecchio, e anche poco lucido.


----------



## robs91 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Tornatene in Brasile e portati insieme il tuo amico Robinho.


----------



## 2515 (1 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma lui cade perchè non regge più il contatto.
> 
> kakà sarebbe dovuto venira per fare una partita sì e una no. E' vecchio, e anche poco lucido.



cade spalla alla spalla con quelli che pesano la metà!


----------



## danyaj87 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Infatti non regge oltre i 60 minuti questo anche lui deve capirlo, e lo stesso clarence


----------



## Morghot (1 Febbraio 2014)

Certo che insultare kaka ce ne vuole eh, farà cagar* ma è tipo l'unico che prova a far qualcosa e prende responsabilità... detto questo ribadisco che pensasse meno a fare il fenomeno (che non è più) e ad essere più concreto


----------



## Aragorn (1 Febbraio 2014)

Va a finire che una di queste partite gli viene un infarto in campo  non capisco perchè non lo facciano riposare, non vedono che non ne ha più ormai


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Febbraio 2014)

Bene fino al 70', poi è calato di brutto anche se è calata anche il resto della squadra


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Febbraio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> cade spalla alla spalla con quelli che pesano la metà!



Ma perchè non ce la fa proprio più fisicamente. Anche Vives se lo mangia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Attendo il parere dell'amico [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Certo che insultare kaka ce ne vuole eh, farà cagar* ma è tipo l'unico che prova a far qualcosa e prende responsabilità... detto questo ribadisco che pensasse meno a fare il fenomeno (che non è più) e ad essere più concreto



Ecco. Si deve mettere in testa di giocare a due tocchi, stop e passaggio in profondità. Ogni volta che se la porta la perde sistematicamente.


----------



## 2515 (1 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè non ce la fa proprio più fisicamente. Anche Vives se lo mangia.



allora che diavolo si lamenta? Ha fatto più proteste ingiustificate che tocchi di palla!


----------



## Principe (1 Febbraio 2014)

Ci costa 10 milioni a stagione , per carità ne dovrebbe prendere 2 netti ne prende 5


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Febbraio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> allora che diavolo si lamenta? Ha fatto più proteste ingiustificate che tocchi di palla!



Non dirlo a me. QUesto aspetto di lui non mi piace. E prima non lo aveva proprio. Sembra si sia un pò incattivito. Forse è solo nervosismo...


----------



## 2515 (1 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non dirlo a me. QUesto aspetto di lui non mi piace. E prima non lo aveva proprio. Sembra si sia un pò incattivito. Forse è solo nervosismo...



a me sembra proprio che visto che non ce la faceva a risolverla da solo sia diventato di burro l'ultima mezz'ora. Quando ha smesso di creare problemi con i cambi di passo perché lo fermavano sempre ha cominciato a cadere. Io non credo proprio sia una coincidenza.


----------



## robs91 (1 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non dirlo a me. QUesto aspetto di lui non mi piace. E prima non lo aveva proprio. Sembra si sia un pò incattivito. Forse è solo nervosismo...



la frustrazione di non riuscire più ad incidere come una volta....


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Febbraio 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> la frustrazione di non riuscire più ad incidere come una volta....



Può darsi. Però se casca è perchè è sfinito, non per cercare il rigore. Opinione mia almeno.


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Non può fare tutto quel lavoro...
Non ha il fisico e perde in lucidità.Cosa che porta a commettere errori banali.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> la frustrazione di non riuscire più ad incidere come una volta....



esattamente..ma perchè gioca tutti e 90 i minuti non lo capirò mai, è scoppiato..


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Non può fare tutto quel lavoro...
> Non ha il fisico e perde in lucidità.Cosa che porta a commettere errori banali.



non è solo questo, per esempio i primi 20 minuti ha giocato malissimo, poi si è acceso un po nel finale del primo tempo..


----------



## Tobi (1 Febbraio 2014)

Dietro la punta puo fare bene, passaggio filtrante lo ha ancora.
Ci mette cuore dal primo all'ultimo


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non è solo questo, per esempio i primi 20 minuti ha giocato malissimo, poi si è acceso un po nel finale del primo tempo..


Certo, se guardi la singola partita.
Peccato che da quando è arrivato è costretto a sgobbare in maniera esagerata.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Certo, se guardi la singola partita.
> Peccato che da quando è arrivato è costretto a sgobbare in maniera esagerata.



vero, ma infatti non capisco perchè non concedergli un po di riposo, o alemno sostituirlo prima, non può fare tutti e 90 i minuti..


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> vero, ma infatti non capisco perchè non concedergli un po di riposo, o alemno sostituirlo prima, non può fare tutti e 90 i minuti..


Secondo me, semplicemente, se si vuole sfruttare quel che resta di kakà bisogna non dargli tutti questi compiti in fase difensiva, ma fargli utilizzare quasi solo le sue doti offensive.


----------



## Serginho (1 Febbraio 2014)

Deve riposare assolutamente


----------



## Stex (1 Febbraio 2014)

ce la mette tutta. io non so perche lo insultate. è forse l'unico che si impegna fino al 90


----------



## Frikez (1 Febbraio 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Certo che insultare kaka ce ne vuole eh, farà cagar* ma è tipo l'unico che prova a far qualcosa e prende responsabilità... detto questo ribadisco che pensasse meno a fare il fenomeno (che non è più) e ad essere più concreto



Esatto, se lui ha fatto schifo Robinho e Honda sono stati da 2 ad essere larghi.


----------



## Re Ricardo (1 Febbraio 2014)

Stex ha scritto:


> ce la mette tutta. io non so perche lo insultate. è forse l'unico che si impegna fino al 90


.


----------



## ucraino (2 Febbraio 2014)

purtroppo cerca le accellerazioni come un tempo dove uno come darmian non lo avrebbe nemmeno visto ma purtroppo il kaka di adesso non riesce piu a vincerele neanche con un sufficente difensore come darmian. a mio parere deve rendersi conto che il suo fisico non gli permette piu di saltare l uomo come una volta e provare a giocare piu con i compagni di reparto .


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Febbraio 2014)

Osceno. Via dal Milan a giugno.
Vada in America a giocare, forse lì può ancora dire la sua.


----------



## Schism75 (2 Febbraio 2014)

L'impegno é innegabile. Peró si vede che é in netto calo rispetto alla prima parte di stagione. Non ho capito poi la volontà di tirare l'ultima punizione al limite dell'area. Ma quando mai ha tirato una punizione. E infatti il pallone é andato alle stelle.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Nessuno dice che non si impegna, ma fisicamente è cotto. E' un dato di fatto; e lo si sapeva già quando fu acquistato. A fine anno è cosa buona e giusta che vada via.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2014)

Kakà nonostante tutto s'impegna, mostra un'abnegazione che gli altri si sognano, tutte le passe passano da lui e cerca di giocare ma purtroppo lo accompagnano Robinho, Emanuelson e Muntari, Kakà in una squadra che gira avrebbe ancora tanto da dare. Ah, problema atletico: Kakà è da mettere quando è in forma, quando non lo è dovrebbe giocare Honda, quindi tutti e due ad alternarsi sulla trequarti, se metti Honda esterno, quindi fuori ruolo, e lui sempre e comunque sulla trequarti, questi sono i risultati.


----------



## Morghot (2 Febbraio 2014)

Che lo facciano riposare per Dio... poverino muore in campo davvero a momenti.

Quoto splendidi incisivi sopra, rimane comunque uno dei migliori dei nostri pur con tutti i suoi limiti.

Io gli direi di piantarla di tentar di saltar l'uomo e/o fare il fenomeno ed esser più concreto, se evitasse ogni volta di osare, di avanzare quei metri in più in cui perde palla sistematicamente, sarebbe molto più efficace.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Nessuno dice che non si impegna, ma fisicamente è cotto. E' un dato di fatto; e lo si sapeva già quando fu acquistato. A fine anno è cosa buona e giusta che vada via.



Eh mA kKaKà Si ImPeGnA!!!1!!1!!!
GrNd RiCkY!!11!!!!

Come se gli altri (Robinho e Bonera esclusi) non si impegnassero.
Per carità, apprezzo tantissimo l'impegno, ma ha giocato bene solamente in 2/3 partite.
Già ad agosto era palese che ci servisse ben altro rispetto a Kakà.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Kakà nonostante tutto s'impegna, mostra un'abnegazione che gli altri si sognano, tutte le passe passano da lui e cerca di giocare ma purtroppo lo accompagnano Robinho, Emanuelson e Muntari, Kakà in una squadra che gira avrebbe ancora tanto da dare. Ah, problema atletico: Kakà è da mettere quando è in forma, quando non lo è dovrebbe giocare Honda, quindi tutti e due ad alternarsi sulla trequarti, se metti Honda esterno, quindi fuori ruolo, e lui sempre e comunque sulla trequarti, questi sono i risultati.



kaka in una squadra che gira non giocherebbe nemmeno, perchè sbaglia troppe cose semplici, ha perso quella che un tempo era la sua forza e tecnicamente è un giocatore normale, per dire honda ha molta più qualità di lui anche se lentissimo..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> kaka in una squadra che gira non giocherebbe nemmeno, perchè sbaglia troppe cose semplici, ha perso quella che un tempo era la sua forza e tecnicamente è un giocatore normale, per dire honda ha molta più qualità di lui anche se lentissimo..


Una squadra che gira non è il Bayern Monaco, sarebbe anche un Milan più decente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Attendo il parere dell'amico [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]



Purtroppo ( o per fortuna ) non ho potuto vedere la partita


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Nessuno dice che non si impegna, ma fisicamente è cotto. E' un dato di fatto; e lo si sapeva già quando fu acquistato. A fine anno è cosa buona e giusta che vada via.



Speriamo che in MLS siano magnanimi


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Una squadra che gira non è il Bayern Monaco, sarebbe anche un Milan più decente.



d'accordo, ma in una squadra che gira farebbero meglio tutti, il milan ha sempre giocatori di valore ma magari ha diversi doppioni e alcuni giocatori scarsi che poco c'entrano col milan, il che fa un mix che ne deriva una squadra poco competitiva, ma con il lavoro secondo me si puo migliorare, la squadra manca anche un po di fiducia e autostima in molti elementi..


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2014)

Uno dei pochi che prova a fare tutto, nel quartello la davanti risulta quasi sempre l'unico a salvarsi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *d'accordo, ma in una squadra che gira farebbero meglio tutti*, il milan ha sempre giocatori di valore ma magari ha diversi doppioni e alcuni giocatori scarsi che poco c'entrano col milan, il che fa un mix che ne deriva una squadra poco competitiva, ma con il lavoro secondo me si puo migliorare, la squadra manca anche un po di fiducia e autostima in molti elementi..


È una visione parziale, Kakà al momento predica ma predica nel deserto, in un Milan rodato sarebbe un trequartista di ancora assoluto valore.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Kakà nonostante tutto s'impegna, mostra un'abnegazione che gli altri si sognano, tutte le passe passano da lui e cerca di giocare ma purtroppo lo accompagnano Robinho, Emanuelson e Muntari, Kakà in una squadra che gira avrebbe ancora tanto da dare. Ah, problema atletico: Kakà è da mettere quando è in forma, quando non lo è dovrebbe giocare Honda, quindi tutti e due ad alternarsi sulla trequarti, se metti Honda esterno, quindi fuori ruolo, e lui sempre e comunque sulla trequarti, questi sono i risultati.



che bravo Splendidi...mi stai facendo risparmiare del tempo ultimamente


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È una visione parziale, Kakà al momento predica ma predica nel deserto, in un Milan rodato sarebbe un trequartista di ancora assoluto valore.



ma predica cosa?? fa azioni confuse e basta, e spesso perde palloni banali..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma predica cosa?? fa azioni confuse e basta, e spesso perde palloni banali..


La palla passa sempre dai suoi piedi, sempre, chi dice il contrario non so che partite guardi. La palla passa sempre dai suoi piedi e cerca così di creare un po' di gioco, si propone in fase di non possesso ed è l'unico con lo spunto e la giocata per creare qualcosa di pericoloso, e con gli assist, e con tiri. È ovvio, poi, che perda palloni o faccia azioni "confuse" dal momento che si ritrova gente come Muntari, Emanuelson, Robinho o il fuori ruolo Honda, incapaci di imbastire qualsivoglia trama di gioco; è ovvio che quel poco che fa di buono piuttosto che risaltare venga schiacciato dalla vanificazione dei suoi compagni.
Kakà, da trequartista(ah, specifichiamo da trequartista, perché Kakà non può giocare esterno), in un Milan con un minimo di rodaggio e di gioco, direbbe tranquillamente la sua e sarebbe il protagonista di ogni azione d'attacco però con risultati migliori perché in un Milan rodato quell'azione d'attacco non verrebbe sprecata, in questo Milan vien vanificata in men che non si dica dai propri compagni. 
Per quanto riguarda la tenuta atletica a quella ci penserebbe Honda facendolo rifiatare, altro giocatore che deve fare il trequartista e non l'esterno.
Se quel passaggio indovinato e quell'imbucata la guardate fine a se stessa allora Kakà è un cesso ma se pensate che il calcio è uno sport di squadra e che quella giocata non può essere sublime in sé per sé ma dovrebbe essere "sublimata" dal resto dei compagni di squadra capirete come Kakà predichi nel deserto... questa è la verità.


----------



## prebozzio (2 Febbraio 2014)

Pur con tutti i limiti, attualmente è diverse spanne sopra Honda e Robinho.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La palla passa sempre dai suoi piedi, sempre, chi dice il contrario non so che partite guardi. La palla passa sempre dai suoi piedi e cerca così di creare un po' di gioco, si propone in fase di non possesso ed è l'unico con lo spunto e la giocata per creare qualcosa di pericoloso, e con gli assist, e con tiri. È ovvio, poi, che perda palloni o faccia azioni "confuse" dal momento che si ritrova gente come Muntari, Emanuelson, Robinho o il fuori ruolo Honda, incapaci di imbastire qualsivoglia trama di gioco; è ovvio che quel poco che fa di buono piuttosto che risaltare venga schiacciato dalla vanificazione dei suoi compagni.
> Kakà, da trequartista(ah, specifichiamo da trequartista, perché Kakà non può giocare esterno), in un Milan con un minimo di rodaggio e di gioco, direbbe tranquillamente la sua e sarebbe il protagonista di ogni azione d'attacco però con risultati migliori perché in un Milan rodato quell'azione d'attacco non verrebbe sprecata, in questo Milan vien vanificata in men che non si dica dai propri compagni.
> Per quanto riguarda la tenuta atletica a quella ci penserebbe Honda facendolo rifiatare, altro giocatore che deve fare il trequartista e non l'esterno.
> Se quel passaggio indovinato e quell'imbucata la guardate fine a se stessa allora Kakà è un cesso ma se pensate che il calcio è uno sport di squadra e che quella giocata non può essere sublime in sé per sé ma dovrebbe essere "sublimata" dal resto dei compagni di squadra capirete come Kakà predichi nel deserto... questa è la verità.



sono d'accordo solo in parte con la tua analisi, riconosco che si impegna più di tutti ma non so fino a che punto sia utile..per me ad esempio il trequartista nel 4-2-3-1 non può farlo perchè non ha la visione di gioco e la qualità necessaria per quel tipo di gioco li..


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma predica cosa?? fa azioni confuse e basta, e spesso perde palloni banali..



Ci prova, dai. E' l'unico che prova a tirare, l'unica che rischia il passaggio, il dribbling... poi possono riuscire o meno... dei quattro davanti è quello che torna di più (i due esterni non pervenuti)... è l'unico che finisce i 90 minuti, sulle ginocchia..


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ci prova, dai. E' l'unico che prova a tirare, l'unica che rischia il passaggio, il dribbling... poi possono riuscire o meno... dei quattro davanti è quello che torna di più (i due esterni non pervenuti)... è l'unico che finisce i 90 minuti, sulle ginocchia..



su questo sono d'accordo e sono il primo a dirlo..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo solo in parte con la tua analisi, riconosco che si impegna più di tutti ma non so fino a che punto sia utile..per me ad esempio il trequartista nel 4-2-3-1 non può farlo perchè non ha la visione di gioco e la qualità necessaria per quel tipo di gioco li..


Questo Milan compra Taraabt e punta Biabiany, questo Milan prende Agazzi a zero, se vuoi Ozil stai fresco... Kakà la qualità o la visione di Ozil non ce l'ha ma in questo Milan è grasso che cola.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo Milan compra Taraabt e punta Biabiany, questo Milan prende Agazzi a zero, se vuoi Ozil stai fresco... Kakà la qualità o la visione di Ozil non ce l'ha ma in questo Milan è grasso che cola.



è più un trequartista che porta palla e che va in velcoità che uno che ti passa bene il pallone, in sostanza è questo quello che voglio dire, cioè per me è meglio mettere honda centrale che mettere lui centrale..


----------



## Principe (2 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo Milan compra Taraabt e punta Biabiany, questo Milan prende Agazzi a zero, se vuoi Ozil stai fresco... Kakà la qualità o la visione di Ozil non ce l'ha ma in questo Milan è grasso che cola.



Ragazzi quando parlate specificate SEMPRE che parlate del Kakà di adesso , perché il Kakà di allora ozil se lo mangia su tutta la linea , se non ve lo ricordate andate a riguardarvi qualche partita , forse leggermente nell'assist ma per tutto il resto e dico tutto Kakà era di un altra pasta anche solo metterli a paragone è un oltraggio .


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Febbraio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ragazzi quando parlate specificate SEMPRE che parlate del Kakà di adesso , perché il Kakà di allora ozil se lo mangia su tutta la linea , se non ve lo ricordate andate a riguardarvi qualche partita , forse leggermente nell'assist ma per tutto il resto e dico tutto Kakà era di un altra pasta anche solo metterli a paragone è un oltraggio .



Ma è chiaro che si stia parlando di questo Kakà, ovvero un giocatore totalmente bollito.
Il Kakà del 2003-2007 dipingeva calcio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è più un trequartista che porta palla e che va in velcoità che uno che ti passa bene il pallone, in sostanza è questo quello che voglio dire, cioè per me è meglio mettere honda centrale che mettere lui centrale..


Meglio trattenerli entrambi e farli alternare, perché Kakà può reggerne al massimo una a settimana.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ragazzi quando parlate specificate SEMPRE che parlate del Kakà di adesso , perché il Kakà di allora ozil se lo mangia su tutta la linea , se non ve lo ricordate andate a riguardarvi qualche partita , forse leggermente nell'assist ma per tutto il resto e dico tutto Kakà era di un altra pasta anche solo metterli a paragone è un oltraggio .


Non c'è proprio nulla da specificare, è ovvio si parli di adesso  non mi sembra stiamo facendo un discorso storico.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Meglio trattenerli entrambi e farli alternare, perché Kakà può reggerne al massimo una a settimana.



questo si, per me assieme si pestano i piedi, robinho invece è un discorso a parte, se è in forma può anche fare quel ruolo altrimenti è improponibile..


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ragazzi quando parlate specificate SEMPRE che parlate del Kakà di adesso , perché il Kakà di allora ozil se lo mangia su tutta la linea , se non ve lo ricordate andate a riguardarvi qualche partita , forse leggermente nell'assist ma per tutto il resto e dico tutto Kakà era di un altra pasta anche solo metterli a paragone è un oltraggio .



assolutamente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> questo si, per me assieme si pestano i piedi, robinho invece è un discorso a parte, se è in forma può anche fare quel ruolo altrimenti è improponibile..


Robinho non sarà mai più in forma, sono due anni che parliamo della condizione di Binho. La condizione l'ha persa e non la ritroverà più perché non ha voglia di farlo e perché la carta d'identità gli dice male.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Robinho non sarà mai più in forma, sono due anni che parliamo della condizione di Binho. La condizione l'ha persa e non la ritroverà più perché non ha voglia di farlo e perché la carta d'identità gli dice male.



può darsi, non posso darti torto su questo


----------



## pennyhill (2 Febbraio 2014)

Gioca come quando era un fenomeno.  Solo che una volta per fermarlo dovevi ricorrere al fallo (ricordo un derby dove da solo ne fece ammonire 3-4), mentre ora il diretto avversario riesce spesso a neutralizzarlo in modo pulito.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Febbraio 2014)

"Eh ma si impegna"

Giocatore disgustoso


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Febbraio 2014)

Speriamo che a fine anno vada via, ma dubito.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Febbraio 2014)

Quanto percepisce?
Secondo me non meno di 5 milioni.
Per 7 milioni l'anno scorso si poteva prendere Jorginho che tra l'altro non percepisce nemmeno 1 milione di stipendio.
Fino ad ora ha avuto più o meno il rendimento di un Birsa con la differenza che paradossalmente quest'ultimo ci ha fatto vincere 2 partite con i tiri della vita.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Quanto percepisce?
> Secondo me non meno di 5 milioni.
> Per 7 milioni l'anno scorso si poteva prendere Jorginho che tra l'altro non percepisce nemmeno 1 milione di stipendio.
> Fino ad ora ha avuto più o meno il rendimento di un Birsa con la differenza che paradossalmente quest'ultimo ci ha fatto vincere 2 partite con i tiri della vita.



Il nome. Il nome riesci a plasmare la mente della gente

Si chiamasse Saponara, sarebbe già stato rispedito ad Empoli


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Febbraio 2014)

Alla partita contro l'Atletico porto un fucile da cecchino


Lui e Robinho sono spacciati


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Febbraio 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il nome. Il nome riesci a plasmare la mente della gente
> 
> Si chiamasse Saponara, sarebbe già stato rispedito ad Empoli


A parte il nome, bisognerebbe sfruttare al meglio le sue caratteristiche e non far finta che sia il Kakà di 5 anni fa...
Secondo me un contributo importante potrebbe darlo ugualmente.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Febbraio 2014)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> A parte il nome, bisognerebbe sfruttare al meglio le sue caratteristiche e non far finta che sia il Kakà di 5 anni fa...
> Secondo me un contributo importante potrebbe darlo ugualmente.



E le sue attuali caratteristiche quali sarebbero?
Ora sta giocando nel suo ruolo, è stato l'unico da quando è arrivato Seedorf tra i 4 avanzati ad averlo fatto, con risultati a dir poco osceni.


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E le sue attuali caratteristiche quali sarebbero?
> Ora sta giocando nel suo ruolo, è stato l'unico da quando è arrivato Seedorf tra i 4 avanzati ad averlo fatto, con risultati a dir poco osceni.


Come già detto qualche giorno fa, a Kakà restano ultimo passaggio e tiro.Quindi per me il suo ruolo ideale attualmente è quello di seconda punta.
Seconda punta/ trequartista, puoi chiamarlo come ti pare, basta che non debba correre come un dannato altrimenti è logico che venga a mancare lucidità quando serve davvero.
Se poi vogliamo dire " coso pippa, cosaltro cesso" come ormai consuetudine in questo forum, ok.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2014)

ma solo a me sembra che sbaglia cose semplicissime e che quel famoso "ultimo passaggio" sia sparito nel nulla?
A che serve Kakà?


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Febbraio 2014)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Come già detto qualche giorno fa, a Kakà restano ultimo passaggio e tiro.Quindi per me il suo ruolo ideale attualmente è quello di seconda punta.
> Seconda punta/ trequartista, puoi chiamarlo come ti pare, basta che non debba correre come un dannato altrimenti è logico che venga a mancare lucidità quando serve davvero.
> Se poi vogliamo dire " coso pippa, cosaltro cesso" come ormai consuetudine in questo forum, ok.



Io non voglio dire né cesso né pippa, penso di essere stato molto coerente. Io sono sempre stato contro al ritorno di Kakà, perché lo considero un giocatore sostanzialmente finito. Non mi sto inventando niente, lo ha dimostrato in 4 anni di Real e in questa stagione. A dirla tutta, il suo declino è cominciato nell'ultimo anno fatto da noi prima di essere venduto al Real. Come dice piscio, se avesse giocato in questo modo un giocatore giovane senza un passato glorioso alle spalle verrebbe considerato mediocre e davvero si sarebbe cercato di vendere già a gennaio. Io mi auguro che vada via a fine stagione, non riesce ad essere un valore aggiunto nemmeno in uno dei peggiori Milan di sempre. All'inizio della stagione sembrava quasi decente solamente perché più di metà della squadra giocava peggio di lui. Ha giocato delle buone partite, tipo quelle con Barcellona (solamente il primo tempo), Lazio (gran gol), Catania (contro 11 morti) e Celtic, per carità, ma a questo Milan serviva tutto fuorché questo bollito Kakà. Non condivido nemmeno sul fatto che gli rimanga l'ultimo passaggio: sta sbagliando appoggi di una banalità sconcertante. Paradossalmente il tanto criticato Honda che gioca da fermo e fuori condizione è stato molto più preciso di lui.


----------



## Hammer (7 Febbraio 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> "Eh ma si impegna"
> 
> Giocatore disgustoso



Mi sei mancato


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Febbraio 2014)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Come già detto qualche giorno fa, a Kakà restano ultimo passaggio e tiro.Quindi per me il suo ruolo ideale attualmente è quello di seconda punta.
> Seconda punta/ trequartista, puoi chiamarlo come ti pare, basta che non debba correre come un dannato altrimenti è logico che venga a mancare lucidità quando serve davvero.
> Se poi vogliamo dire " coso pippa, cosaltro cesso" come ormai consuetudine in questo forum, ok.



Ultimo passaggio? Ne ha imbroccato uno l'ultima partita dopo tre mesi


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Febbraio 2014)

Vado controcorrente e dico che IO LOVVO RICKY KAKA',può anche giocare male da qui fino a maggio ma avrà il mio sostegno incondizionato.

Ricky


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Febbraio 2014)

A fine stagione deve andarsene. Non ce la fa proprio più.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> A fine stagione deve andarsene. Non ce la fa proprio più.



Si,temo anch'io purtroppo che non abbia il fisico per giocare in quella posizione. E uno come lui ha bisogno di giocare sempre:se lo tieni in panchina,poi non corre più. Oltretutto se non riesce ad essere decisivo dopo aver fatto tutta la preparazione con il Real Madrid,temo che non potrà migliorare neanche per l'anno prossimo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Febbraio 2014)

E' palese che il suddetto possa solo peggiorare


----------



## Belfast Boy (7 Febbraio 2014)

Una domanda sola: Kakà via a giugno? Ok con chi lo sostituiamo? E parlo di giocatori verosimili, non fantamercato e neppure azzardi di giovani. Chi arriverebbe dovrebbe sostituire un titolare fisso. Fatemi UN nome plausibile e verosimile.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Una domanda sola: Kakà via a giugno? Ok con chi lo sostituiamo? E parlo di giocatori verosimili, non fantamercato e neppure azzardi di giovani. Chi arriverebbe dovrebbe sostituire un titolare fisso. Fatemi UN nome plausibile e verosimile.



honda centrale e prendi un esterno serio a destra..


----------



## Belfast Boy (7 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> honda centrale e prendi un esterno serio a destra..



Cioè, fammi capire, ma non sono polemico credimi, sto solo ragionando. Ci si lamenta della scarsa tenuta di Kakà ( e sono d'accordo). Ci si lamenta come non riesca più a saltare l'uomo in velocità come anni or sono ( e sono in parte d'accordo) e al suo posto ci metteremo uno pochi anni più giovane ma lento il triplo e con ancora meno tecnica? Non scambiamo il giocatore Honda con Rui Costa (altro lentuccio ma con ben altre doti).
Io da Honda ho aspettative bassine, ovviamente meglio di Birsa tanto per non andare lontano ma come sostituto di Kakà non ce lo vedo proprio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Febbraio 2014)

Ma tutta 'sta tecnica di Kakà (attualmente) dove la vedere? Per curiosità eh


----------



## Belfast Boy (8 Febbraio 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma tutta 'sta tecnica di Kakà (attualmente) dove la vedere? Per curiosità eh



Ti cito un esempio: il primo goal contro l'Atalanta dello scorso gennaio. Seppur non pressato ok... ma dimmi quale altro della rosa attuale lo avrebbe messo dentro? Forse Mario, di certo non Binho o Honda ecc.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Febbraio 2014)

Se mi citi episodi singoli, posso dirti anche che Birsa ha fatto un gol alla Ibrahimovic con l'Udinese

La realtà dei fatti è che il nome travia la visione del giocatore. Se fa un passaggio giusto viene esaltato, anche se ormai non succede spesso

Quest'anno ha giocato tre\quattro partite da buon giocatore con Barcellona, Celtic, Atalanta e Catania. Poi è stato solo dannoso 

Ovviamente non dico che gli altri in rosa siano più forti, ma fanno schifo in maniera diversa


----------



## Belfast Boy (8 Febbraio 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se mi citi episodi singoli, posso dirti anche che Birsa ha fatto un gol alla Ibrahimovic con l'Udinese
> 
> La realtà dei fatti è che il nome travia la visione del giocatore. Se fa un passaggio giusto viene esaltato, anche se ormai non succede spesso
> 
> ...



Ciò che dico e che ripeto da quando è tornato da noi. E' come le aspettative debbano esser per forza di cose diverse, non è questione tanto di infortuni ma di età e modo di giocare. Uno come Riki che ha sempre fatto della sua forza il contropiede palla al piede non potremo rivederlo mai se non in sporadici episodi, rimane però la lettura della partita e non ultimo il carisma e la sudditanza che suscita sia negli avversari che negli arbitri che sembrerà una sciocchezza ma se guardi alcuni episodi non la è.
A ciò va aggiunto come sia de facto (assieme a Balotelli) il principale motore in fase di costruzione, quasi tutti passano la palla a lui e la aspettano da lui. Credo che con un Milan più organizzato e fiducioso nel proprio gioco, Riki possa ancora dire la sua nella derelitta serie A. Non riesco invece a fare gli stessi ragionamenti per le altre mezze punte di cui disponiamo, chi per peculiarità specifiche, chi per criticità ancor maggiori.
Non parlo di questa stagione, ove è chiaro come si stia andando per esperimenti e l'unico obiettivo rimanga il solo Atletico Madrid.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Febbraio 2014)

L'unica parte con cui concordo è la leadership (è lui il vero capitano) e il fatto che ci sia sudditanza positiva nei suoi confronti. Ha fatto dei falli che se li avesse fatti Balotelli sarebbe stato ammonito\espulso

Secondo me fisicamente e tecnicamente invece è proprio morto


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Febbraio 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> L'unica parte con cui concordo è la leadership (è lui il vero capitano) e il fatto che ci sia sudditanza positiva nei suoi confronti. Ha fatto dei falli che se li avesse fatti Balotelli sarebbe stato ammonito\espulso
> 
> Secondo me fisicamente e tecnicamente invece è proprio morto



.


----------



## Belfast Boy (8 Febbraio 2014)

E' arrivato al tramonto, concordo su questo. Anche perchè la tecnica l'ha sempre unita alla velocità ma soprattutto alla progressione ed è chiaro come su questa sia "morto".
Però non mi priverei a cuor leggero con le alternative (scommesse, mezze scommesse, gente rotta in maniera perenne ed alcuni semplicemente bidonazzi) che disponiamo.
Una parte di me sarà anche "comprensiva" come lo è la stampa verso Riki e un po' accecato dal suo passato, forse. Ma in assoluto non mi priverei di lui, o almeno...la lista prima di lui è piuttosto lunga. Perchè discutere questo Kakà mi sta bene ma non si può ignorare al contempo, la mediocrità e lo schifo che gli sta attorno. Abbiamo circa 30-35 elementi e "da Milan" non ci riempio una mano


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> E' arrivato al tramonto, concordo su questo. Anche perchè la tecnica l'ha sempre unita alla velocità ma soprattutto alla progressione ed è chiaro come su questa sia "morto".
> Però non mi priverei a cuor leggero con le alternative (scommesse, mezze scommesse, gente rotta in maniera perenne ed alcuni semplicemente bidonazzi) che disponiamo.
> Una parte di me sarà anche "comprensiva" come lo è la stampa verso Riki e un po' accecato dal suo passato, forse. Ma in assoluto non mi priverei di lui, o almeno...la lista prima di lui è piuttosto lunga. Perchè discutere questo Kakà mi sta bene ma non si può ignorare al contempo, la mediocrità e lo schifo che gli sta attorno. Abbiamo circa 30-35 elementi e "da Milan" non ci riempio una mano



questo non c'è dubbio..


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Febbraio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> E' arrivato al tramonto, concordo su questo. Anche perchè la tecnica l'ha sempre unita alla velocità ma soprattutto alla progressione ed è chiaro come su questa sia "morto".
> Però non mi priverei a cuor leggero con le alternative (scommesse, mezze scommesse, gente rotta in maniera perenne ed alcuni semplicemente bidonazzi) che disponiamo.
> Una parte di me sarà anche "comprensiva" come lo è la stampa verso Riki e un po' accecato dal suo passato, forse. Ma in assoluto non mi priverei di lui, o almeno...la lista prima di lui è piuttosto lunga. Perchè discutere questo Kakà mi sta bene ma non si può ignorare al contempo, la mediocrità e lo schifo che gli sta attorno. Abbiamo circa 30-35 elementi e "da Milan" non ci riempio una mano



Kakà non è più "da Milan" esattamente come tanti altri in rosa, IMHO.



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> L'unica parte con cui concordo è la leadership (è lui il vero capitano) e il fatto che ci sia sudditanza positiva nei suoi confronti. Ha fatto dei falli che se li avesse fatti Balotelli sarebbe stato ammonito\espulso
> 
> Secondo me fisicamente e tecnicamente invece è proprio morto



.


----------



## ucraino (8 Febbraio 2014)

ripeto come nel argomento che mi e stato chiuso non trovo giusto che kaka giochi sempre e venga tenuto su anche quando gioca male . sheva al suo ritorno non ha ricevuto lo stesso trattamento anche se in un milan piu forte non lo facevano giocare e non e che fisicamente era messo peggio di kaka visto le sue prestazioni l anno dopo con la dinamo kiew contro l inter del triplete e il super barcellona . mi sembra che tra kaka e la societa ci sia come un accordo al momento del ritorno che si sarebbe dimezzato l ingaggio ma voleva garanzie di giocare sempre titolare per riuscire ad andare al mondiale . io non ce lo assulutamente con kaka anzi sono stato e sono un suo grande tifoso solo che lui attualmente non e neanche il 50% del giocatore che stato qualche gara buona la puo ancora fare ma non ricominceremo mai un nuovo progetto con i ritorni e le minestre riscaldate . ripeto lo adorato quasi come sheva che e stato il mio idolo massimo ma come per sheva non sono stato contento del suo ritorno .difatti il mio grande ricordo di sheva risale a quello del 2006 per me non è mai tornato !


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2014)

ucraino ha scritto:


> ripeto come nel argomento che mi e stato chiuso non trovo giusto che kaka giochi sempre e venga tenuto su anche quando gioca male . sheva al suo ritorno non ha ricevuto lo stesso trattamento anche se in un milan piu forte non lo facevano giocare e non e che fisicamente era messo peggio di kaka visto le sue prestazioni l anno dopo con la dinamo kiew contro l inter del triplete e il super barcellona . mi sembra che tra kaka e la societa ci sia come un accordo al momento del ritorno che si sarebbe dimezzato l ingaggio ma voleva garanzie di giocare sempre titolare per riuscire ad andare al mondiale . io non ce lo assulutamente con kaka anzi sono stato e sono un suo grande tifoso solo che lui attualmente non e neanche il 50% del giocatore che stato qualche gara buona la puo ancora fare ma non ricominceremo mai un nuovo progetto con i ritorni e le minestre riscaldate . ripeto lo adorato quasi come sheva che e stato il mio idolo massimo ma come per sheva non sono stato contento del suo ritorno .difatti il mio grande ricordo di sheva risale a quello del 2006 per me non è mai tornato !



Non c'è nessun accordo per cui Kakà debba giocare sempre, lo fa perchè le alternative sono ben peggiori di lui.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2014)

Per la prima volta in vita mia l'ho mandato a fanc...
Mi riferisco ovviamente a quando ha buttato la palla fuori mentre Inler si faceva una pennichella in terra.


----------



## Hammer (8 Febbraio 2014)

Anche oggi il nulla. Pari pari a Robingo.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2014)

Il nulla cosmico


----------



## 2515 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Per la prima volta in vita mia l'ho mandato a fanc...
> Mi riferisco ovviamente a quando ha buttato la palla fuori mentre Inler si faceva una pennichella in terra.



appunto. E anche quando a mezzo metro dalla linea di bordo campo a sinistra ha cercato un triangolo IMPOSSIBILE con un giocatore davanti a sbarrargli la strada e l'altro addosso a De Sciglio a uomo. Anche gli avesse passato bene il pallone De Sciglio avrebbe dovuto smaterializzare il pallone per farlo passare e Kakà sarebbe dovuto essere largo mezzo centimetro per superare la marcatura.


----------



## iceman. (8 Febbraio 2014)

Quando aveva circa 7-8 metri di vantaggio e si è fatto recuperare palla al piede


----------



## The Ripper (9 Febbraio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quando aveva circa 7-8 metri di vantaggio e si è fatto recuperare palla al piede


l'avrei fucilato alla schiena. Con Taarabat da un lato e Balotelli dall'altro liberi!


----------



## ucraino (9 Febbraio 2014)

oltre che bollito e diventato anche egoista non cerca mai l assist per un compagno anzi cerca di strfare per dimostrare che e ancora il vero kaka ma non e cosi e solo un ricordo del grande giocatore che era . ma davvero pensavate che se era almeno al 80% di quello di una volta al real avrebbe giocato cosi poco e poi lo avrebbe regalato pur di disfarsi del suo super stipendio . quando e arrivato a madrid era considerato al pari di cristiano ronaldo solo che kaka il suo lo aveva gia dato e tra infortuni e altri problemi aveva preso gia la parabola.discendente ronaldo e ancora in fase di salita . ma il vero kaka sarebbe stato al pari di cristiano


----------



## The Ripper (9 Febbraio 2014)

Aaaaah quanto valeva un Ronaldinho bollito rispetto ad un Kakà bollito....!!!!!


----------



## ucraino (9 Febbraio 2014)

sicuramente piu ronaldigno che era molto piu tecnico e cercava.piu l.assist e poi almeno da fermo su calcio piazzato era molto piu forte


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Febbraio 2014)

Oggi ha fatto schifo, come al solito. Ma questa sera ha fatto meglio di Robinho

Ormai è un'interessantissima competizione tra i due verdeoro

Il bello è che arriva il primo pirla di turno (Taarabt) e con 'sti qua vicino sembra sul serio Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Febbraio 2014)

E' imbarazza, fa tenerezza vederlo giocare.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Febbraio 2014)

Bella sfida Robinho-Kakà in effetti. 2 mentecatti.


----------



## Butcher (9 Febbraio 2014)

Così come salirono sul carro coloro che volevano Kakà ora ci salgo io, su quello opposto!


----------



## ucraino (9 Febbraio 2014)

lma davvero pensavate che se poteva dare ancora qualcosa lungo tutto l arco della stagione il real lo avrebbe regalato e poi perchè ? perchè galliani e simpatico al madrid e si fa regalare i giocatori ? la verità e che a madrid hanno visto che fisicamente non era piu un giocatore di alto livello invece kaka pensava che giocando titolare poteva andare al mondiale e allora ci hanno montato il teatrino della questione di cuore e della.grande operazione di galliani quando invece e stato tutto un accordo bluuf per liberare il madrid dal.grosso ingaggio . grazie galliani speriamo che il prossimo anno kaka vada a svernare negli usa e non da noi e tu caro galliani vada con lui e una questione di cuore


----------



## Djici (9 Febbraio 2014)

si sapeva che kaka senza il fisico poteva fare poco...
cose che si dicono da anni... 
non e un ronaldinho.
non puo giocare da fermo.


----------



## Hammer (9 Febbraio 2014)

Forse adesso qualcuno qua dentro si sta ricredendo sulla sua utilità.

La cosa che mi fa andare in bestia è l'incensamento mediatico solo per il nome che porta.


----------



## ucraino (9 Febbraio 2014)

io da tifoso del milan e di kaka mi.sono sentito preso in giro da.galliani al ritorno di kaka perchè gia immaginavo che questo ritorno e servito solo a tentare di rovinare il ricordo di un grande campione che a indossato la.nostra maglia . io credo che solo galliani poteva pensare che era ancora quello di un tempo . galliani diceva che il suo amico ancellotti gli aveva garantito che era ancora fisicamente come un tempo e che gli mancava solo il ritmo partita . ma scusa galliani a chi la vuoi dare a bere se kaka era ancora quello di una volta non penso che il madrid andava a spendere 100 milioni per bale . il kaka del 2007 a bale lo umiliava era di un altro pianeta . grazie galliani continua cosi riportaci pure pato adesso e fallo passare per un grande colpo del piu grande dirigente della storia del.calcio


----------



## Theochedeo (9 Febbraio 2014)

Non é fatto assolutamente per questo modulo...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Febbraio 2014)

E' finito, ma finito di brutto!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fisicamente non c'è, dovrebbe farsi una paio di settimane fuori allenandosi in maniera mirata. Fisicamente è distrutto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Non ce la fa più a correre. Dovrebbero metterlo fuori rosa, o al massimo inventargli un nuovo ruolo.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Febbraio 2014)

MenteKakàtto


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2014)

non ce la fa proprio


----------



## aleslash (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non ce la fa più a correre. Dovrebbero metterlo fuori rosa, o al massimo inventargli un nuovo ruolo.



Davanti alla difesa


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Davanti alla difesa


Forse come seconda punta più che altro. Non ha il passo per fare il trequartista.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Davanti alla difesa



Farebbe sicuro meglio.

Non sto scherzando eh...


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Forse come seconda punta più che altro. Non ha il passo per fare il trequartista.



Già gioca seconda punta alla fine.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2014)

lo so che è brutto dirlo ma spero che si sia infortunato, malissimo, non ha saputo fare nenanche unca cosa buona, proprio male male..


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Febbraio 2014)

Mamma mia....


----------



## aleslash (14 Febbraio 2014)

Basta, ha rotto pure lui


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo so che è brutto dirlo ma spero che si sia infortunato, malissimo, non ha saputo fare nenanche unca cosa buona, proprio male male..



Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca. Mi dispiace per lui, ma è l'unico modo per non farlo giocare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Febbraio 2014)

Niente osceno il mio ricky se non il peggiore


----------



## The Ripper (14 Febbraio 2014)

Anche se non ho visto la partita sono straconvinto che sia un giocatore finito.
Fa notizia quando gioca bene.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Febbraio 2014)

Osceno, disgustoso e rivoltante

Ovviamente siamo sfortunati ed il ginocchio non si è rotto. Non so cosa debba fare per essere panchinato


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Febbraio 2014)

ritirati per la miseria


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Febbraio 2014)

Peggiore in campo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Febbraio 2014)

La colpa è di chi lo fa giocare un giorno si e l'altro pure.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Comunque penso le giochi tutte fino a fine anno.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Vabbè è andata male, ci abbiamo provato. Però ora è da spedire in America seduta stante.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Febbraio 2014)

Giocherà fino all'infortunio che lo terrà fuori per bei mesi, mi dispiace molto per lui


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque penso le giochi tutte fino a fine anno.



Secondo me giocherà finchè le partite avranno un senso. Quando avrà perso la speranza dei mondiali (mi dispiacerebbe per lui), è da far uscire da Milanello.


----------



## Gnagnazio (14 Febbraio 2014)

Senza l'accelerazione, diventa un giocatore MOLTO normale.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me giocherà finchè le partite avranno un senso. Quando avrà perso la speranza dei mondiali (mi dispiacerebbe per lui), è da far uscire da Milanello.



Quando capiranno che la 3/4 del prossimo anno deve essere Cerci Taarabt El Shaarawy non sarà mai troppo tardi.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Quando capiranno che la 3/4 del prossimo anno deve essere Cerci *Taarabt *El Shaarawy non sarà mai troppo tardi.



Già è un titolare allora? Vabbè....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Già è un titolare allora? Vabbè....



Dai, per ora sta giocando bene!


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Quando capiranno che la 3/4 del prossimo anno deve essere Cerci Taarabt El Shaarawy non sarà mai troppo tardi.



Eh, io ho paura che Kakà giocherà anche l'anno prossimo.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Dai, per ora sta giocando bene!



Emerge dalla melma, ma anche a Napoli non mi è sembrato un giocatore che ti possa far fare il salto di qualità in avanti. Preferisco altri giocatori. Lo terrei in rosa, ma non come titolare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Emerge dalla melma, ma anche a Napoli non mi è sembrato un giocatore che ti possa far fare il salto di qualità in avanti. Preferisco altri giocatori. Lo terrei in rosa, ma non come titolare.



è fortissimo, deve solo disciplinarsi un po tatticamente e non fare troppe ***.zate al di fuori dal campo..


----------



## Principe (15 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Emerge dalla melma, ma anche a Napoli non mi è sembrato un giocatore che ti possa far fare il salto di qualità in avanti. Preferisco altri giocatori. Lo terrei in rosa, ma non come titolare.



Ma se è una bestia !!!


----------



## Hammer (15 Febbraio 2014)

Il problema è che ha il massimo credito da parte di Galliani, stampa e curva. 

Questo non lo manderanno mai via, perché ha fatto la storia bla bla bla. Al massimo (e non lo vedo così improbabile) capisce lui stesso di non essere più all'altezza ed emigra spontaneamente


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Febbraio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Al massimo (e non lo vedo così improbabile) capisce lui stesso di non essere più all'altezza ed emigra spontaneamente



Sì, me l'hanno detto 
Andrebbe via solamente se andasse a guadagnare di più altrove, magari in MLS.


----------



## Hammer (15 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sì, me l'hanno detto
> Andrebbe via solamente *se andasse a guadagnare di più altrove*, magari in MLS.



Non so, io fossi in lui cercherei di rimanere al Milan. Sinceramente spero che in qualche modo faccia i bagagli


----------



## iceman. (15 Febbraio 2014)

Che rottame, gioca di punta ormai, e non salta manco un Garics, anzi quando perde palla va addosso all'avversario causando fallo


----------



## giovanni88 (15 Febbraio 2014)

con Allegri giocava nettamente meglio. così come Robinho.
con Culonio invece è sacrificato a farsi un mazzo tanto sia nella fase offensiva che in quella difensiva, perchè alle sue spalle non ha più 3 centrocampisti che si fanno il mazzo per lui ma ne ha soli 2 quando va bene.
per giocare con 3 trequartisti ci vogliono trequartisti come quelli del Napoli per intenderci, Mertens, Callejon, Hamsik,Insigne che si buttano a mille all ora negli spazi.
Nè Kaka nè Robinho nè Honda hanno mai avuto queste caratteristiche.o almeno da 3-4 anni a sta parte.
adesso vogliono solo la palla sui piedi e non vanno senza palla.


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Febbraio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Il problema è che ha il massimo credito da parte di Galliani, stampa e *curva*.
> 
> Questo non lo manderanno mai via, perché ha fatto la storia bla bla bla. Al massimo (e non lo vedo così improbabile) capisce lui stesso di non essere più all'altezza ed emigra spontaneamente


mah...se va via nessuno di certo si scandalizza
perchè fate ste affermazioni basate sul nulla?


----------



## Jino (15 Febbraio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Il problema è che ha il massimo credito da parte di Galliani, stampa e curva.
> 
> Questo non lo manderanno mai via, perché ha fatto la storia bla bla bla. Al massimo (e non lo vedo così improbabile) capisce lui stesso di non essere più all'altezza ed emigra spontaneamente



Kakà è una persona intelligente, ha ottimi rapporti con l'ambiente rossonero ed ha un orgoglio. Non rimarrebbe mai qui con noi a ciucciare lo stipendio, vedi Robinho. Se non si sente più all'altezza del Milan o Seedorf stesso non lo vorrebbe più nei suoi progetti Kakà senza problemi se ne va. Questo per me è poco ma sicuro.


----------



## iceman. (15 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Kakà è una persona intelligente, ha ottimi rapporti con l'ambiente rossonero ed ha un orgoglio. Non rimarrebbe mai qui con noi a ciucciare lo stipendio, vedi Robinho. Se non si sente più all'altezza del Milan o Seedorf stesso non lo vorrebbe più nei suoi progetti Kakà senza problemi se ne va. Questo per me è poco ma sicuro.



Mah, per come sta giocando dovrebbe dimezzarsi ulteriormente l'ingaggio. 
Anzi, le varie idolatrate da parte della curva, di Galliani e di qualche giornalista non fanno altro che aumentare la sua convinzione di essere un giocatore top mondo, la realtà è che è un giocatore normale, normale, nemmeno sopra la media.


----------



## Jino (15 Febbraio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mah, per come sta giocando dovrebbe dimezzarsi ulteriormente l'ingaggio.
> Anzi, le varie idolatrate da parte della curva, di Galliani e di qualche giornalista non fanno altro che aumentare la sua convinzione di essere un giocatore top mondo, la realtà è che è un giocatore normale, normale, nemmeno sopra la media.



Il problema è la media della squadra, più bassa di Kakà senza dubbio. Ricky gioca più dei colleghi di reparto perchè è più forte! Senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Hammer (15 Febbraio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> mah...se va via nessuno di certo si scandalizza
> perchè fate ste affermazioni basate sul nulla?



Recentemente ho recepito questo, ma se mi smentisci -dato che certamente sei più "dentro" di me- ne sono felice


----------



## iceman. (15 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il problema è la media della squadra, più bassa di Kakà senza dubbio. Ricky gioca più dei colleghi di reparto perchè è più forte! Senza se e senza ma.



Ciò non giustifica il fatto che sta facendo pena, è già troppo se regge una partita al mese, ma forse lui è più giustificato di Honda & co, da quando è al Real non ha mai giocato con continuità, vediamo l'anno prossimo anche se vorrei che fosse da altre parti.


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Febbraio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Recentemente ho recepito questo, ma se mi smentisci -dato che certamente sei più "dentro" di me- ne sono felice



c'è rispetto nei confronti del giocatore che non si può dire che in campo non dia l'anima e gratitudine per quello che ha dato.L'unica cosa è che se dovesse andare via nessuno si impunterebbe per far saltare il trasferimento


----------



## ucraino (16 Febbraio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> c'è rispetto nei confronti del giocatore che non si può dire che in campo non dia l'anima e gratitudine per quello che ha dato.L'unica cosa è che se dovesse andare via nessuno si impunterebbe per far saltare il trasferimento



quello che e stato nessuno lo sminuisce anzi . però basta vivere di ricordi ci serve aria nuova io adesso preferirei puntare piu su honda per vedere se messo nel suo ruolo e messo al centro del progetto puo essere buono per la prossima stagione che far giocare kaka che come obbiettivo gli e rimasto solo quello di andare al mondiale . e se ci vada o no la prossima stagione sará ancora meno competitivo !!


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Febbraio 2014)

ucraino ha scritto:


> quello che e stato nessuno lo sminuisce anzi . però basta vivere di ricordi ci serve aria nuova io adesso preferirei puntare piu su honda per vedere se messo nel suo ruolo e messo al centro del progetto puo essere buono per la prossima stagione che far giocare kaka che come obbiettivo gli e rimasto solo quello di andare al mondiale . e se ci vada o no la prossima stagione sará ancora meno competitivo !!



ma sono il primo a pensarla cosi.Stavo spiegando qual'era il pensiero della curva su kakà
rispetto ma se non gioca non ci sarebbe nessun problema


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ciò non giustifica il fatto che sta facendo pena, è già troppo se regge una partita al mese, ma forse lui è più giustificato di Honda & co, da quando è al Real non ha mai giocato con continuità, vediamo l'anno prossimo anche se vorrei che fosse da altre parti.



Io non lo giustifico per il futuro, io lo giustifico per questa stagione in cui oggettivamente le alternative sono decisamente peggiori, sia come impegno, impatto in campo sia come valore prettamente tecnico.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (16 Febbraio 2014)

operazione da 16 mln di euro.
inutile dire che quei soldi potevano e dovevano essere utilizzati con più oculatezza, però c'è sempre chi preferisce liquidare il tutto con il sempreverde "non abbiamo soldi".


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> operazione da 16 mln di euro.
> inutile dire che quei soldi potevano e dovevano essere utilizzati con più oculatezza, però c'è sempre chi preferisce liquidare il tutto con il sempreverde "non abbiamo soldi".



Mm aspetta. Magari in estate ci lascia.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Febbraio 2014)

Massimo Mauro: "E' inutile pretendere troppo da Seedorf e anche prendersela con lui... Piuttosto bisogna prendersela con chi ha comprato i giocatori credendoli da Milan e alcuni dei quali spacciati per campioni ma che campioni non sono più. Lo sono stati dai 20 ai 28 o 29 anni...".
Chiaro riferimento a Kakà


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Massimo Mauro: "E' inutile pretendere troppo da Seedorf e anche prendersela con lui... Piuttosto bisogna prendersela con chi ha comprato i giocatori credendoli da Milan e alcuni dei quali spacciati per campioni ma che campioni non sono più. Lo sono stati dai 20 ai 28 o 29 anni...".
> Chiaro riferimento a Kakà



Spesso la colpa è anche di chi li manda in campo. Non mi riferisco specificatamente a questo comunque.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mm aspetta. Magari in estate ci lascia.



Sarebbero comunque soldi sprecati. In un anno gli hai pagato un profumatissimo stipendio. Quanto gli diamo? 5mln? 5 e 5 fanno 10: con 7mln ci prendevi un giocatori di buon livello, gli davi 1,5 di ingaggio e spendevi comunque 10, trovandoti però un giocatore per il futuro che sarebbe stato in grado anche di ammortizzare il costo iniziale di 7mln.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Febbraio 2014)

Massimo Mauro che dice una cosa giusta.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Spesso la colpa è anche di chi li manda in campo. Non mi riferisco specificatamente a questo comunque.



Io sono d'accordissimo con quello che dici, figurati. Secondo me Kakà diventerà la nuova tassa da pagare, il nuovo cancro, anche perché troppo amico di Seedorf che non avrà mai il coraggio di toglierlo, così come non ne aveva Allegri. Dopotutto Kakà, nel bene e nel male, è sempre il beniamino di quelli lì che vanno allo stadio e della dirigenza. Lui è il simbolo del Milan dell'ammmmmmoooore.

Ma credo comunque che sia già complicato tener fuori Mexes che prende 4mln, figuriamoci Kakà...


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sarebbero comunque soldi sprecati. In un anno gli hai pagato un profumatissimo stipendio. Quanto gli diamo? 5mln? 5 e 5 fanno 10: con 7mln ci prendevi un giocatori di buon livello, gli davi 1,5 di ingaggio e spendevi comunque 10, trovandoti però un giocatore per il futuro che sarebbe stato in grado anche di ammortizzare il costo iniziale di 7mln.



Secondo me le cifre sono un pò diverse (4+4 lordi, tolti i mesi di Luglio e Agosto, e quando gli è stato bloccato lo stipendio quando era infortunato, anche se sono un pò scettico). Ma invece di fare i ragionieri, dico solo che tutti abbiamo detto che era una scommessa : è andata male, purtroppo, se fosse andata bene avremmo avuto un buon giocatore.

Poi se mi dici che sarebbe stato meglio prendere in principio un giocatore più futuribile, impossibile non darti ragione.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Io sono d'accordissimo con quello che dici, figurati. Secondo me Kakà diventerà la nuova tassa da pagare, il nuovo cancro, anche perché troppo amico di Seedorf che non avrà mai il coraggio di toglierlo, così come non ne aveva Allegri. Dopotutto Kakà, nel bene e nel male, è sempre il beniamino di quelli lì che vanno allo stadio e della dirigenza. Lui è il simbolo del Milan dell'ammmmmmoooore.
> 
> Ma credo comunque che sia già complicato tener fuori Mexes che prende 4mln, figuriamoci Kakà...



E' forse il primo compito dell'allenatore mettere i più forti, quelli che hanno maggior possibilità di farti vincere. Bisogna avere ovviamente un carattere forte per fare l'allenatore, perchè qualunque cosa fai scontenti qualcuno.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ragazzi..non criticate Ricki in questa maniera... se spara una doppietta con l' Atletico impieghereste un battito di ciglia a lanciarvi sul Carro dei VINCITORI.

Ovvio che nessuno si aspettava il Kakà del 2007.

Ma fin qui non ha fatto assolutamente male, anzi.

E vi dico che con due esterni COME SI DEVE, eviterebbe di tornare sempre anche in porta quasi, e sarebbe molto piu' lucido e fresco davanti.


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi..non criticate Ricki in questa maniera... se spara una doppietta con l' Atletico impieghereste un battito di ciglia a lanciarvi sul Carro dei VINCITORI.
> 
> Ovvio che nessuno si aspettava il Kakà del 2007.
> 
> ...



Esatto! Guarcaso nel periodo in cui stavano in attacco Balo e Ricky è stato il suo periodo migliore...con Seedorf gioca di fatto a tutto campo, tornando a coprire tutto il campo. Se ci vogliamo aspettare un Ricky più decisivo in zona offensiva non gli si può chiedere di farsi in quattro tutta la partita.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Non è più il giocatore di un tempo e non riesce a rientrare, non gli si può chiedere di fare le due fasi. Ci servirebbero nei tre dietro Balotelli giocatori in grado di fare entrambe le fasi... almeno due su tre dovrebbero saper fare entrambe le fasi per poter garantire un maggior equilibrio.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Febbraio 2014)

E' un mancato ingegnere.
Scusa Ricky, non ti insulto più 



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi..non criticate Ricki in questa maniera... se spara una doppietta con l' Atletico impieghereste un battito di ciglia a lanciarvi sul Carro dei VINCITORI.
> 
> Ovvio che nessuno si aspettava il Kakà del 2007.
> 
> ...


Nemmeno in caso di poker. Non cambio assolutamente idea: è un giocatore finito che oltretutto guadagna uno sproposito e non si piglierà nessuno. Fin qui non ha fatto male, malissimo. Ha giocato bene sostanzialmente in 4/5 partite. A questo punto avrei preferito dare la possibilità di sbagliare per così tante partite ad un giovane.
Io non salirò mai su nessun carro, spero che a fine stagione se ne vada. Non sono contro di lui, ma sono proprio sempre stato contro il suo ritorno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Febbraio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi..non criticate Ricki in questa maniera... se spara una doppietta con l' Atletico impieghereste un battito di ciglia a lanciarvi sul Carro dei VINCITORI.
> 
> Ovvio che nessuno si aspettava il Kakà del 2007.
> 
> ...



No. Se fa una doppietta con l'atletico c'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli perché rinnova


Da spararsi


----------



## pazzomania (17 Febbraio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No. Se fa una doppietta con l'atletico c'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli perché rinnova
> 
> 
> Da spararsi





Questi post me li salvo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi..non criticate Ricki in questa maniera... se spara una doppietta con l' Atletico impieghereste un battito di ciglia a lanciarvi sul Carro dei VINCITORI.
> 
> Ovvio che nessuno si aspettava il Kakà del 2007.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Febbraio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questi post me li salvo...


Tatuatelo pure


----------



## The Ripper (17 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me le cifre sono un pò diverse (4+4 lordi, tolti i mesi di Luglio e Agosto, e quando gli è stato bloccato lo stipendio quando era infortunato, anche se sono un pò scettico). Ma invece di fare i ragionieri, dico solo che tutti abbiamo detto* che era una scommessa* : è andata male, purtroppo, se fosse andata bene avremmo avuto un buon giocatore.
> 
> Poi se mi dici che sarebbe stato meglio prendere in principio un giocatore più futuribile, impossibile non darti ragione.


Ma le scommesse le fai con i giovani, non con i 32enni.
Le scommesse le fai prendendo in Olanda i Mertens e gli Strootman, prendendo un Iturbe, un Callejon... Scommessa può essere Giuseppe Rossi, ma non può essere Kakà. Proprio no.


> E vi dico che con due esterni COME SI DEVE, eviterebbe di tornare sempre anche in porta quasi, e sarebbe molto piu' lucido e fresco davanti.


 [MENTION=1281]pazzomania[/MENTION] ma non possiamo nemmeno costruire la squadra attorno a Kakà! Ha 32 anni e fisicamente non regge 1 partita ogni 10 giorni. Possiamo anche dire che sia "logoro" dal fatto che rientra, ma nel calcio moderno è la prima cosa che si chiede a chi gioca davanti... soprattutto con questo modulo... e poi io nelle ultime 3 partite, sinceramente, Kakà in difesa non me lo ricordo per nulla.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma le scommesse le fai con i giovani, non con i 32enni.
> Le scommesse le fai prendendo in Olanda i Mertens e gli Strootman, prendendo un Iturbe, un Callejon... Scommessa può essere Giuseppe Rossi, ma non può essere Kakà. Proprio no.
> 
> [MENTION=1281]pazzomania[/MENTION] ma non possiamo nemmeno costruire la squadra attorno a Kakà! Ha 32 anni e fisicamente non regge 1 partita ogni 10 giorni. Possiamo anche dire che sia "logoro" dal fatto che rientra, ma nel calcio moderno è la prima cosa che si chiede a chi gioca davanti... soprattutto con questo modulo... e poi io nelle ultime 3 partite, sinceramente, Kakà in difesa non me lo ricordo per nulla.



Mah invece era una scommessa, l'età non c'entra in questo senso. Strootman non era una scommessa, infatti è stato pagato quasi 20. Mertens anche. Non sono scommesse. Magari non erano top player, ma scommesse no.

Dopo ti dò assolutamente ragione. Anche perchè diciamolo, Kakà non ha la tecnica di un Totti, o di un Del Piero.


----------



## arcanum (18 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1281]pazzomania[/MENTION] ma non possiamo nemmeno costruire la squadra attorno a Kakà! Ha 32 anni e fisicamente non regge 1 partita ogni 10 giorni. Possiamo anche dire che sia "logoro" dal fatto che rientra, ma nel calcio moderno è la prima cosa che si chiede a chi gioca davanti... soprattutto con questo modulo... e poi io nelle ultime 3 partite, sinceramente, Kakà in difesa non me lo ricordo per nulla.



I due esterni buoni devono essere una prerogativa a prescindere da Kakà...al momento anche con ElSha e Taarabt (e anche un pò di riposo) son sicuro che renderebbe di più


----------



## ucraino (18 Febbraio 2014)

riprendere kaka e stato un grande errore a mio parere . ero contrario e lo sono tutt ora come si fa a cambiare crescere cercare giocatori nuovi se non guardiamo piu in la del nostro orticello e continuano a prendere nostri ex giocatori ormai in pre pensionamento .faccio un ragionamento se invece di dare a kaka 16 milioni in 2 anni corregetemi se sbaglio investivamo quei soldi molione piu o meno su un mertens o uno strottman e questi giocatori avrebbero fatto bene magari eri nei primi tre e poi se ti arriva un offerta buona magari di 30 o 40 molioni li rivendevi e potevi ricercare altri giocatori promettenti per rifare la squadra stile arsenal visto che ormai la nostra dimensione non e piu quella di un tempo che compravamo campioni per tenerli . ma se compriamo i kaka giocatori finiti e gli dai ingaggi alti sono soldi buttati nessuno a luglio ti da soldi per avere kaka quei 16 milioni non ritorneranno nelle tasche del milan a differenza invece di aver speso su un giocatore di prospettiva . sbaglio ? discorso contorto ma spero di essermi spiegato


----------



## 666psycho (18 Febbraio 2014)

ucraino ha scritto:


> riprendere kaka e stato un grande errore a mio parere . ero contrario e lo sono tutt ora come si fa a cambiare crescere cercare giocatori nuovi se non guardiamo piu in la del nostro orticello e continuano a prendere nostri ex giocatori ormai in pre pensionamento .faccio un ragionamento se invece di dare a kaka 16 milioni in 2 anni corregetemi se sbaglio investivamo quei soldi molione piu o meno su un mertens o uno strottman e questi giocatori avrebbero fatto bene magari eri nei primi tre e poi se ti arriva un offerta buona magari di 30 o 40 molioni li rivendevi e potevi ricercare altri giocatori promettenti per rifare la squadra stile arsenal visto che ormai la nostra dimensione non e piu quella di un tempo che compravamo campioni per tenerli . ma se compriamo i kaka giocatori finiti e gli dai ingaggi alti sono soldi buttati nessuno a luglio ti da soldi per avere kaka quei 16 milioni non ritorneranno nelle tasche del milan a differenza invece di aver speso su un giocatore di prospettiva . sbaglio ? discorso contorto ma spero di essermi spiegato




sono d'accordissimo, ero contrario al acquisto di Kaka...soldi buttati via... mi stava quasi facendo ricredere a inizino stagione, ma adesso proprio... spero vada via a giugno o che si faccia dimezzare lo stipendio e che non sia più titolare fisso... Dovevamo prendere gente come eriksen..


----------



## ucraino (18 Febbraio 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> sono d'accordissimo, ero contrario al acquisto di Kaka...soldi buttati via... mi stava quasi facendo ricredere a inizino stagione, ma adesso proprio... spero vada via a giugno o che si faccia dimezzare lo stipendio e che non sia più titolare fisso... Dovevamo prendere gente come eriksen..



io o adorato kaka quasi come sheva ma penso che tutto finisce e si deve guardare avanti adesso mi dispiace che fischiano honda che puo essere buono o non buono per noi ma almeno con lui si puo provare a guardare avanti per un paio di anni e magari venderlo e guadagnarci qualcosa con kaka.ormai he ci facciamo starà li fino a scadenza poi andrà a in usa . a noi che rimane ? niente non abbiamo valorizzato nessun giovane e se vogliamo un giocatore buono lo dobbiamo comprare . praticamente i 16 milioni per kaka non frutteranno niente. però penso anche che sbaglio io perchè quando e ritornato kaka la maggior dei tifosi era contenti . io no


----------



## The Ripper (20 Febbraio 2014)

Bah ragazzi... sfortunato sulla traversa, si è mangiato quello dopo... ma nel complesso ha giocato male.


----------



## ucraino (20 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Bah ragazzi... sfortunato sulla traversa, si è mangiato quello dopo... ma nel complesso ha giocato male.



giocatore tenuto su dai giornalisti e telecronisti per il suo passato . a preso una traversa poi il secondo tiro e stato quasi un errore che ci stà . ma quello che non trovo giusto e quello che cambiano la verità piccinini in telecronaca su una ciabattata dal limite di kaka ( numero di kaka tiro seccho ) . un tiro lento a 5 orari la colpita male e il numero non cera stato . poi mi dispiace ma e diventato egoista non cerca mai l assist vuole provare a vincere da solo ma ormai puo vincere da solo giocando solo a bocce


----------



## pazzomania (20 Febbraio 2014)

Non posso credere che Kakà sia cosi alla canna del gas.

Raga è impossibile!
Ha solo 31 anni, riposa da 2 anni, è un professionista esemplare, si impegna.
Non puo' essere cosi cotto...spero sia colpa soltanto della preparazione..ma l' ha fatta al Real..non so che pensare..


----------



## Stex (20 Febbraio 2014)

gioca sempre lui... domenica potrebbe riposare mettendo honda centrale.
ogni tanto deve rifiatare


----------



## Nicco (20 Febbraio 2014)

Un giocatore a cui serve turnover.


----------



## ucraino (20 Febbraio 2014)

l


pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non posso credere che Kakà sia cosi alla canna del gas.
> 
> Raga è impossibile!
> Ha solo 31 anni, riposa da 2 anni, è un professionista esemplare, si impegna.
> Non puo' essere cosi cotto...spero sia colpa soltanto della preparazione..ma l' ha fatta al Real..non so che pensare..


a parte ne a 32 suonati come per era per sheva sono giocatori che hanno fatto la.differenza con tecnica abbinata alla potenza alla velocita nello spunto quando 
gli viene a mancare queste ultime perdono la loro forza


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Febbraio 2014)

E' cotto e bollito, si sapeva.
Nonostante ciò, con tutti i suoi limiti, ieri sera mi è piaciuto.
Ma non cambio assolutamente idea sull'inutilità del suo arrivo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Febbraio 2014)

Lo sapevo che faceva una grande partita


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2014)

l'esperienza in champions conta e ieri si è visto, peccato per la traversa..


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E' cotto e bollito, si sapeva.
> Nonostante ciò, con tutti i suoi limiti, ieri sera mi è piaciuto.
> Ma non cambio assolutamente idea sull'inutilità del suo arrivo.



Semplicemente perfetto, buona partita davvero considerata la sua condizione


----------



## Frikez (20 Febbraio 2014)

Il prossimo anno giocherà una volta a settimana e si vedranno i risultati


----------



## Gnagnazio (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ex giocatore.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il prossimo anno giocherà una volta a settimana e si vedranno i risultati



Sempre che il tuo avatar non lo superi nelle gerarchie


----------



## Frikez (20 Febbraio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sempre che il tuo avatar non lo superi nelle gerarchie



Non sarebbe male avere loro 2 come trequartisti centrali però Honda deve darsi una svegliata in questi mesi 

Se poi riscattano Taarabt ci mancherebbe sempre l'esterno destro, problema che ci portiamo dietro dall'anno scorso ormai.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe male avere loro 2 come trequartisti centrali però Honda deve darsi una svegliata in questi mesi
> 
> Se poi riscattano Taarabt ci mancherebbe sempre l'esterno destro, problema che ci portiamo dietro dall'anno scorso ormai.



Anche se il marocchino a destra ha fatto benone, ce ne vorrebbe comunque uno, concordo.


----------



## Jino (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ieri sera ha fatto bene ed i commenti negativi sono per me incomprensibili.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2014)

Stranamente non ha giocato ed abbiamo fatto bene.. con questio kaka giochiamo in 10, via via in panca


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Febbraio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stranamente non ha giocato ed abbiamo fatto bene.. con questio kaka giochiamo in 10, via via in panca



è cosi purtroppo, anche un saponara inesperto sembra più utile..


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2014)

Io non sono tra quelli che denigrano Kakà, anzi secondo me ha ancora qualcosa da dare, ma con questo modulo purtroppo no, almeno fino al ritorno di Elsha, dove penserà lui insieme a Taraabt a coprire..


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2014)

Ma come si fa tirare quella mozzarella? Due volte per di più, via via finito


----------



## Hammer (2 Marzo 2014)

Basta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2014)

Per ora è l'uomo in meno davanti.


----------



## Solo (2 Marzo 2014)

Non è mica colpa sua, in MLS la metteva, solo che l'ha comprato Galliani invece degli americani...


----------



## Dexter (2 Marzo 2014)

Ovviamente giocherà 90 minuti come sempre  Io butterei dentro Hondà al 50esimo...


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2014)

Io lo farei giocare ancora un pò più largo. Oltre la linea di fondo.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Non è mica colpa sua, in MLS la metteva, solo che l'ha comprato Galliani invece degli americani...



Comprato? 

Il real lo ha tirato dietro..regalato


----------



## Solo (2 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comprato?
> 
> Il real lo ha tirato dietro..regalato


Vabbè, il punto è che la maggior parte di noi l'aveva detto che sarebbe finita così...


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2014)

Che tassa


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2014)

Inguardabile.


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2014)

Secondo me non lo farebbero giocare manco in America.


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Marzo 2014)

Secondo me nel primo tempo non ha fatto male, nella ripresa è calato tantissimo.

Le alternative però sono Honda e Saponara che stasera hanno fatto anche peggio


----------



## Pivellino (2 Marzo 2014)

ex giocatore


----------



## Morghot (2 Marzo 2014)

Sì ma è preoccupante, uno così non può mica fare il titolare, dai siamo seri.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Marzo 2014)

C'è gente che sostiene ancora questo cancro

Seedorf sarà anche un antivirus, ma ora deve trasformarsi in un ciclo di chemio


----------



## robs91 (2 Marzo 2014)

Tra l'altro per far giocare lui bisogna sacrificare Taarabt a destra, dove incide meno.


----------



## Schism75 (2 Marzo 2014)

E' in fase finale oramai. E' un ex.


----------



## Graxx (2 Marzo 2014)

spero che con il rientro di elsha kakà giochi meno...davvero non più degno del grande giocatore che era...


----------



## Hammer (2 Marzo 2014)

C'è ancora qualcuno che sostiene l'utilità di questo ex calciatore? Eppure ve l'avevamo detto a settembre come sarebbe finita


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Marzo 2014)

La scommessa sembra essere stata persa. Comunque ha avuto diverse occasioni, non è stata la sua peggior prestazione in assoluto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> non è stata la sua peggior prestazione in assoluto.



Per dire


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Marzo 2014)

Una zavorra, una zecca, uno sciame di calabroni sugli zebedei, un ex-giocatore.
A fine stagione vada dove vuole, basta che stia lontano dal Milan.


----------



## dyablo65 (2 Marzo 2014)

spero capisca da solo che non ce la fa' piu'.....


----------



## ucraino (2 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La scommessa sembra essere stata persa. Comunque ha avuto diverse occasioni, non è stata la sua peggior prestazione in assoluto.



dai a mio perere e stato il peggiore in campo a sbagliato un goal da dilettante non a fatto mai.la cosa giusta non riesce a far un assist neanche se viene giu il mondo non corre neanche piu ad aiutare dietro cosa che a inzio stagione almeno faceva aspetta solo la palla poi cerca di partire come.faceva un tempo ma due metri o la perde o si fa rimontare . e finito strafinito ma solo galliani poteva credere che poteva tornare un giocatore almeno al.60 % di prima invece non e neanche al 10% e diventato quasi ridicolo


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Marzo 2014)

ucraino ha scritto:


> dai a mio perere e stato il peggiore in campo a sbagliato un goal da dilettante non a fatto mai.la cosa giusta non riesce a far un assist neanche se viene giu il mondo non corre neanche piu ad aiutare dietro cosa che a inzio stagione almeno faceva aspetta solo la palla poi cerca di partire come.faceva un tempo ma due metri o la perde o si fa rimontare . e finito strafinito ma solo galliani poteva credere che poteva tornare un giocatore almeno al.60 % di prima invece non e neanche al 10% e diventato quasi ridicolo



Credimi, ci sono state partite in cui non si è proprio visto.


----------



## Dexter (2 Marzo 2014)

La cosa divertente è che si becca 4-5 milioni l'anno.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Marzo 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> La cosa divertente è che si becca 4-5 milioni l'anno.



Di divertente c'è ben poco in realtà.

Spero non commettano l'ingenuità di tenerlo il prossimo anno.


----------



## ucraino (2 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Credimi, ci sono state partite in cui non si è proprio visto.



infatti nel ultimo mese a giocato sempre male cosi ma gioca sempre 90 minuti con la samp non a giocato per riposarsi per oggi fortuna che era riposato .........


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Marzo 2014)

ucraino ha scritto:


> infatti nel ultimo mese a giocato sempre male cosi ma gioca sempre 90 minuti con la samp non a giocato per riposarsi per oggi fortuna che era riposato .........



Ma infatti non è questione di riposarsi, è questione che è finito.


----------



## Jino (2 Marzo 2014)

Il gol sbagliato grida vendetta!


----------



## ucraino (2 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non è questione di riposarsi, è questione che è finito.



e strafinito quando barzagli la rimontato con una facilità disarmante credo che se ne sia reso conto anche lui o lo spero ......


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Marzo 2014)

Fino a fine contratto ce lo sorbiremo sempre titolare

Gli orfani di Kakà saranno felici


----------



## Jino (2 Marzo 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Fino a fine contratto ce lo sorbiremo sempre titolare
> 
> Gli orfani di Kakà saranno felici



Se arriva un fantasista come si deve Ricky va in panca punto e stop. All'epoca lui stesso panchinò in quattro e quattr'otto una leggenda come Rui Costa.

Certo se le alternative a Kakà si chiamano Honda, Birsa, Robinho, Saponara non vedo chi di questi sia meglio di Ricardino!!!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se arriva un fantasista come si deve Ricky va in panca punto e stop. All'epoca lui stesso panchinò in quattro e quattr'otto una leggenda come Rui Costa.
> 
> Certo se le alternative a Kakà si chiamano Honda, Birsa, Robinho, Saponara non vedo chi di questi sia meglio di Ricardino!!!



.le alternative sono ancora peggio.


----------



## Jino (3 Marzo 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> .le alternative sono ancora peggio.



Esatto, comprino a Clarence un trequartista come si deve. Poi vedete quanto ci impiega a panchinare l'amico Kakà. 

Vadano a comprare Isco. O un giovane sconosciuto che poi stupisce. 

Ciao ciao Ricky!


----------



## giovanni88 (3 Marzo 2014)

nel modulo di Culonio è sacrificato perchè i 3 trequartisti devono essere i primi difensori in fase di non possesso palla in quanto nella squadra non possono difendere soltanto i 2 centrocampisti e quindi riesce a reggere un tempo al massimo, poi non ce la fa più a fare entrambe le fasi e si vede sfrecciare i suoi avversari al triplo della sua velocità davanti a lui.anche oggi, ha fatto un buon primo tempo andando vicino 3 volte al gol e poi nella ripresa è scomparso.così come contro l Atletico dove nel primo tempo colse 2 traverse.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Marzo 2014)

Quando l'ho visto largo mi volevo sparare


----------



## ucraino (3 Marzo 2014)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> nel modulo di Culonio è sacrificato perchè i 3 trequartisti devono essere i primi difensori in fase di non possesso palla in quanto nella squadra non possono difendere soltanto i 2 centrocampisti e quindi riesce a reggere un tempo al massimo, poi non ce la fa più a fare entrambe le fasi e si vede sfrecciare i suoi avversari al triplo della sua velocità davanti a lui.anche oggi, ha fatto un buon primo tempo andando vicino 3 volte al gol e poi nella ripresa è scomparso.così come contro l Atletico dove nel primo tempo colse 2 traverse.



non dura un tempo non a fatto un buon primo tempo se mangiato un goal fatto non è che si e creato palle goal a fatto la seconda punta non e mai tornato dietro a perso un sacco di palloni e strafinito ma si sapeva stará ancora un altra stagione a prendersi i suoi bei soldini e giocare titolare percchè la nostra e riconoscenza . grazie galliani per avercelo riportato è sarà la nostra tassa per altra stagione


----------



## Albijol (3 Marzo 2014)

Prossimo anno te ne vai in MLS sì vero?


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Marzo 2014)

Bisogna dire che ieri non avrebbe giocato malaccio, pesano come macigni i gol sbagliati. E' innegabile che dovrebbe lasciare il posto a qualcun altro, magari anche a honda o a balotelli. Ma è altrettanto vero che se avesse segnato sarebbe stata la sua migliore gara dell'anno. Credo che se venisse gestito meglio potrebbe forse essere più lucido.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Marzo 2014)

Stagione pessima la sua, e qui l'avevamo detto tutti. Prestazioni oscene, qualche buona partita e solo a Glasgow e con l' Atalanta ha fatto la differenza.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Marzo 2014)

non pessima dai, pessima è quella di Robinho.

diciamo non da top player del Milan..


----------



## 666psycho (3 Marzo 2014)

giocando cosi, l'anno prossimo non può essere titolare.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2014)

Inutile...non serve a niente, titolare solo perché non c'è di meglio, Saponara è una delusione enorme, Robinho e Honda fanno pena.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2014)

Da quando ha raggiunto i suoi 100 gol, ha smesso di giocare.. che roba


----------



## Re Ricardo (3 Marzo 2014)

Ultimamente viene usato un linguaggio offensivo e volgare (qui e in altre discussioni in "giocatori", a volte anche inspiegabilmente ma questo è un altro discorso). Di certo questo modo di esprimersi non merita quote e non fa onore a questo forum che è uno tra i più letti d'Italia.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Da quando ha raggiunto i suoi 100 gol, ha smesso di giocare.. che roba



Lui è ancora convinto di vincere un altro pallone d'oro


----------



## giovanni88 (4 Marzo 2014)

la verità è che Kaka con questo modulo non si trova proprio....anche quando giocava nel Real Madrid non si trovava per niente con questo modulo 4-2-3-1, poi si dirà pure che gioca come attaccante ma questo in fase di possesso palla, in fase di non possesso palla con questo modulo deve coprire di più.
non solo, Kaka deve essere anche lanciato per poter fare grandi cose, allora si che diventa pericoloso, con questo modulo deve invece occupare altre posizioni.


----------



## Belfast Boy (4 Marzo 2014)

La gara contro i gobbi ce l'ha sulla coscienza...goal cosi non si possono sbagliare. Li non si parla di saltare l'uomo come un birillo ma semplicemente di tirare in porta con efficacia.
Avesse sbagliato un altro in quelle occasioni sarebbe venuto giù lo stadio.


----------



## Jino (5 Marzo 2014)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> la verità è che Kaka con questo modulo non si trova proprio....anche quando giocava nel Real Madrid non si trovava per niente con questo modulo 4-2-3-1, poi si dirà pure che gioca come attaccante ma questo in fase di possesso palla, in fase di non possesso palla con questo modulo deve coprire di più.
> non solo, Kaka deve essere anche lanciato per poter fare grandi cose, allora si che diventa pericoloso, con questo modulo deve invece occupare altre posizioni.



Si il modulo è limitante per lui, si deve sacrificare di più. Le migliori partite quest'anno con Allegri le ha fatte quando faceva l'attaccante assieme a Balotelli.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Marzo 2014)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Ultimamente viene usato un linguaggio offensivo e volgare (qui e in altre discussioni in "giocatori", a volte anche inspiegabilmente ma questo è un altro discorso). Di certo questo modo di esprimersi non merita quote e non fa onore a questo forum che è uno tra i più letti d'Italia.



Son sicuro che se giocasse bene non riceverebbe offese


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Da quando ha raggiunto i suoi 100 gol, ha smesso di giocare.. che roba


Vero, dopo quel Milan-Atalanta di due mesi fa, ha fatto solo prestazioni abominevoli.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Marzo 2014)

Primo tempo scandaloso, lo salva un pò solo il gol.


----------



## Dexter (11 Marzo 2014)

Almeno ha fatto gol


----------



## The Ripper (11 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Primo tempo scandaloso, lo salva un pò solo il gol.



Che tra l'altro aveva passato la palla in mezzo ad Essien. Secondo i parametri FIFA è autogol. Kakà non aveva indirizzato la palla verso la porta.

Scandoloso mamma mia...


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Marzo 2014)

le poche gioie di quest'anno me le ha regalate lui.


----------



## Gnagnazio (11 Marzo 2014)

ex giocatore, un gol (fortunato) e tanti passagi sbagliati. Il gol non deve nascondere la pochezza di questo giocatore.

via via via


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Marzo 2014)

Disgustoso ed atroce

Ho letto di gente che pensa abbia giocato bene. Ma non scherziamo. Ha perso tutti i palloni che ha toccato, come sempre


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Marzo 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> le poche gioie di quest'anno me le ha regalate lui.



Quoto.pure a me.
Fossero 11 come lui,almeno umanamente non saremo usciti così.


----------



## Re Ricardo (11 Marzo 2014)

A criticare/insultare Kakà si perde solo tempo. Guardare altrove.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Marzo 2014)

Preferisco avere in campo 11 Kakà che 1 Balotelli.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Marzo 2014)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> A criticare Kakà si perde solo tempo. Guardare altrove.



Esatto...sarebbero ben altri i campioni tanto decantati e fatti diventare immagine di questo nuovo milan.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2014)

Non mi va di insultarlo perché è uno dei pochissimi che ci mette il cuore,ma è strafinito (come diciamo da quest'estate).


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2014)

Ha mangiato un gol, mannaggia. Poteva cambiare tutto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Marzo 2014)

non si può criticare oggi, ha dato tutto come sempre ma purtroppo è finito, non riesce mai a fare una bella giocata, il gol la doveva segnarlo per forza, ci mancava solo che sbagliasse li..


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2014)

Il brasiliano con più gol nella storia della champions. Stasera vista l'età l'ha salutata per sempre, con un record che però si merita tutto visto il campione e uomo qual'è.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Marzo 2014)

io penso che nonostante la pessima condizione attuale alla fine sarà uno dei pochi da salvare in questa nerissima stagione, grazie per il tuo impegno ricky


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Marzo 2014)

Ho apprezzato l'impegno, ma purtroppo è un giocatore bollito.
E' uno dei pochi che ci ha creduto perlomeno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2014)

grande stima per te Kakà!


----------



## pazzomania (12 Marzo 2014)

Sull' impegno nulla da dire.
Ammetto anche che le uniche soddisfazioni delle stagione me le ha date lui, ricordo il suo primo gol con tiruo sontuoso alla Lazio, poi il 100°, davvero, le uniche emozioni di quest' anno.

A livello generale.. beh..non è e non sarà piu' il Kakà che ha vinto la C.L. da solo nel 2007, è un giocatore normalissimo, purtroppo.
Son tre mesi che nn fa la differenza come sarebbe dovuto essere ( non dimentichiamo che ha cmq un ingaggio da TOP PLAYER)


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (12 Marzo 2014)

Qua tutti che lo criticano, che è finito e bla bla.

Intanto quando la partita conta, LUI e sottolineo LUI si fa trovare sempre pronto, e lo ha sempre fatto da quando indossa i nostri colori in tutte le partite o quasi.
Questi sono i giocatori con i controcoglioni, questi sono i giocatori che sputano sangue per la maglia.
Grande Ricky!


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Marzo 2014)

Ha fatto bene 4-5 partite. Poi si è dimostrato per quello che è: un bollito. Acquisto insensato, come tanti altri quest'anno.


----------



## Re Ricardo (12 Marzo 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Qua tutti che lo criticano, che è finito e bla bla.
> 
> Intanto quando la partita conta, LUI e sottolineo LUI si fa trovare sempre pronto, e lo ha sempre fatto da quando indossa i nostri colori in tutte le partite o quasi.
> Questi sono i giocatori con i controcoglioni, questi sono i giocatori che sputano sangue per la maglia.
> Grande Ricky!



.


----------



## Frikez (12 Marzo 2014)

Da tenere un altro anno poi nel 2015 tanti saluti, non è lui il problema di questa squadra.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Da tenere un altro anno poi nel 2015 tanti saluti, non è lui il problema di questa squadra.



Sono d'accordo che non è lui il nostro problema. Purtuttavia faccio affidamento alla sua intelligenza, si sarà reso cojto anche lui che non può più giocare in una competizione professionistica.


----------



## gabuz (12 Marzo 2014)

Gol a parte, a me non è piaciuto nemmeno ieri sera comunque


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Marzo 2014)

Criticarlo ieri è davvero ingeneroso


----------



## Gnagnazio (13 Marzo 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Criticarlo ieri è davvero ingeneroso



Si salva solo per il gol. Ha fatto poco o nulla. A fine stagione via.


----------



## Gnagnazio (13 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Da tenere un altro anno poi nel 2015 tanti saluti, non è lui il problema di questa squadra.



Ma basta, lui prende *4 mln all'anno*, è STRA finito. Monetizziamo lo SUBITO. 

Perche ha fatto un gol contro l'Atletico, allorà deve fare un altra stagione con noi ???


----------



## Serginho (13 Marzo 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Ma basta, lui prende *4 mln all'anno*, è STRA finito. Monetizziamo lo SUBITO.
> 
> Perche ha fatto un gol contro l'Atletico, allorà deve fare un altra stagione con noi ???



E' inutile che ti stracci le vesti, non verrà ceduto perché ha un significato particolare per la società, lo sappiamo benissimo non prendiamoci in giro


----------



## Frikez (13 Marzo 2014)

Monetizziamo? Ma chi se lo piglia?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Marzo 2014)

Ma non siamo ridicoli. ok non è più il vero Kaka ma conta anche il cuore è lui è l'ultimo stendardo del Milan che fù,
assieme a DeSciglio che è una speranza per il futuro.
Prima di lui va cacciata tutto il resto delle rosa


----------



## pazzomania (13 Marzo 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Criticarlo ieri è davvero ingeneroso



Io non lo critico affatto, ci mancherebbe ha fatto quello che poteva, ma non ha fatto nulla di che, non supera piu' nemmeno me in progressione. Ma va bene, cioè, non lo giudico negativamente, è cosi ormai e basta.



Frikez ha scritto:


> Monetizziamo? Ma chi se lo piglia?



Monetizzare Kakà non esiste, al limite lo si lascia andare..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Marzo 2014)

Nessuna squadra europea lo vorrebbe in rosa.

Forse il San Paolo e l'Al Ahly


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2014)

Non è un caso, per me, che il goal l'abbia segnato lui. L'amico ghanese è scomparso invece.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Marzo 2014)

beh si può anche tenere per l'anno prossimo, ma non per 4 milioni a l'anno...non li vale più, al massimo 3 o anche 2.5...poi non titolare...


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2014)

Kakà è uno dei pochi che ci tiene, si danna l'anima e si comporta con un minimo di decenza e stile. Nonostante tutti i suoi limiti che l'età evidenziano. Se parte Ricky l'ultima idea di cosa voglia dire il Milan se ne va.


----------



## Frikez (13 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'amico ghanese è scomparso invece.



Essien?


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Marzo 2014)

Che ufficio stampa c'ha questo


Top Mondo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Essien?


Lui è stato un protagonista in realtà


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Marzo 2014)

non si può ripartire da kaka ragazzi, può tenerci quanto vuole ma non mi sembra più un giocatore, fa fatica persino a muoversi, perde una marea di palloni perchè vorrebbe strafare e non fa mai una giocata buona in ogni singola partita..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Marzo 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non si può ripartire da kaka ragazzi, può tenerci quanto vuole ma non mi sembra più un giocatore, fa fatica persino a muoversi, perde una marea di palloni perchè vorrebbe strafare e non fa mai una giocata buona in ogni singola partita..



Prova a farlo capire...


----------



## Jaqen (13 Marzo 2014)

L'unico che ci mette il cuore, ma a livello di gioco deve essere mandato via. O prendere il meno possibile.


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2014)

Con tutto il rispetto, ma... come fai a tenere questo qui in campo per 90 e passa minuti?

Ha sbagliato tutti i palloni che ha toccato. E' imbarazzante.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Marzo 2014)

eh ma noi dobbiamo ripartire da lui e Galliani...


----------



## Dexter (16 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, ma... come fai a tenere questo qui in campo per 90 e passa minuti?
> 
> Ha sbagliato tutti i palloni che ha toccato. E' imbarazzante.


Clarence lo tiene in campo perchè gli ricorda lui stesso 3 anni fa  è un nostalgico


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Marzo 2014)

Qualcuno che osa dire che si impegna ed è sempre tra i migliori? 

Ma lo vedete? E' un cancro incredibile


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2014)

Oggi non c'ha capito praticamente nulla...


----------



## Hammer (16 Marzo 2014)

Peggiore in campo con Mexes


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Marzo 2014)

Io penso che Ricky,con tutto il bene che gli vogliamo,dovrebbe portare un po' di rispetto a se stesso e farsi da parte.


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Peggiore in campo con Mexes



Ed Emanuelson...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io penso che Ricky,con tutto il bene che gli vogliamo,dovrebbe portare un po' di rispetto a se stesso e farsi da parte.



Ma va è un cuore rossonero, percepirà soffrendo i suoi 4M all'anno fino al 2016. I belong to Jesus, cuore rossonero, forza Milan, col cuore si vince, i grandi amori fanno giri lunghi


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Marzo 2014)

che dire? abbiamo giocato in 9.

anzi peggio di essere in 9. Perchè tutti i palloni che gli sono arrivati (e ha perso) sarebbe arrivati a qualcun altro


----------



## Djici (16 Marzo 2014)

via !
via !

e ce chi esultava quando e arrivato...


----------



## Hammer (16 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ed Emanuelson...



Giusto. Sono così tanti coloro che definirei "peggiore in campo" che ne perdo qualcuno


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Marzo 2014)

Se davvero tiene al Milan stasera torna a casa e comincia a preparare le valigie.


----------



## Aragorn (16 Marzo 2014)

È stato un grande ma credo che ad oggi la sua dimensione sia la MLS, o al limite il Brasileirao.


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Marzo 2014)

Non si può vedere!Fa pietà!E' un insulto a se stesso e al Milan.
Vattene via!Il passato è passato,conta il presente adesso.


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2014)

Fino al termine della stagione si può anche sopportare. Ma poi basta. 

Era venuto per giocarsi l'ultima chance per il mondiale, fallita. Non verrà convocato dal Brasile. Quindi dall'anno prossimo farebbe bene a trovarsi un campionato semi amatoriale.


----------



## Djici (16 Marzo 2014)

preferirei schierare adriano a kaka


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Marzo 2014)

La colpa è di chi lo tratta da prima scelta non sua.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Marzo 2014)

eh ma galliani quando l'ha venduto ha rifilato un pacco al real (cit.)


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Marzo 2014)

I contratti comunque si fanno in due


----------



## robs91 (16 Marzo 2014)

Fosse per me andrebbe fischiato anche lui,come tutta la squadra.Non me ne frega nulla del passato glorioso e dell'impegno,questo qui non azzecca una partita e guadagna quattro milioni all'anno.
Da mandare via a fine stagione,tenerlo sarebbe scandaloso.


----------



## iceman. (16 Marzo 2014)

Il peggiore in campo


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Marzo 2014)

Che poi lui in fondo c'ha 31 anni, mica 40

Eppure corre meno di un pirlo o di un totti

In suo difesa c'è da dire che il suo ruolo è troppo delicato...ha bisogno di forza esplosiva nelle gambe per saltare l'uomo. 
Però fisico a parte, ha sbagliato quasi tutti i passaggi,anche i più semplici


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Marzo 2014)

La forza di Kakà era l'esplosività, la progressione palla al piede. Tolto quello diventa un giocatore normale, non è uno che può giocare da fermo.


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2014)

Non mi capacito come sia regredito anche e soprattutto tecnicamente. Boh.


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non mi capacito come sia regredito anche e soprattutto tecnicamente. Boh.



Ma tecnicamente non è mai stato granchè. Ha sempre avuto una grandissima accelerazione palla al piede che gli permetteva di fare la differenza.


----------



## Re Ricardo (16 Marzo 2014)

Ecco che è arrivata la prestazione negativa tanto bramata dagli haters. Ora almeno possono parlare di qualcosa.


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma tecnicamente non è mai stato granchè. Ha sempre avuto una grandissima accelerazione palla al piede che gli permetteva di fare la differenza.



Sì ma adesso siamo ai livelli di Nocerino come qualità dei passaggi


----------



## The P (16 Marzo 2014)

Oggi ha sbagliato ogni cosa elementare: stop, passaggi, tutto. Irriconoscibile. Che involuzione assurda. Mimmo Morfeo valeva 100 di questi Kakà.


----------



## ucraino (16 Marzo 2014)

quando lo abbiamo ripreso si diceva che poteva anche giocare davanti alla difesa . io nutrivo gia dei dubbi perchè kaka non a la qualità del regista e oggi lo abbiamo visto che razza di passaggi a fatto . era un super giocatore come lo e ronaldo adesso ma non è che se uno e stato un fenomeno in passato ti risolve i problemi se e un giocatore finito e finito si puo chiamare anche maradona


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non mi capacito come sia regredito anche e soprattutto tecnicamente. Boh.



La testa, nel calcio vuol dire tutto. Non c'è uno in questa rosa che ci sia con la zucca ormai. Kakà non azzecca niente, Balotelli non becca più la porta, Montolivo non becca un passaggio. Non sono tutti cosi scarsi tecnicamente, è la testa che non fa funzionare il resto.


----------



## O Animal (16 Marzo 2014)

Ma cosa vi aspettavate? Martedì era l'unico che osannavate per l'impegno e lo sforzo fisico e credevate che 5 giorni dopo potesse ripetersi per corsa e "brillantezza"? Con lui oggi ha sbagliato Seedorf a metterlo dal primo minuto... Classico errore Allegriano... Oggi andava messo nell'ultima mezz'ora solo in caso di pareggio/svantaggio...


----------



## Hammer (16 Marzo 2014)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Ecco che è arrivata la prestazione negativa tanto bramata dagli haters. Ora almeno possono parlare di qualcosa.



La prestazione negativa è una costante da tre-quattro mesi a questa parte. Il Kakà che conoscevamo e adoravamo è finito, questo è un altro calciatore


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2014)

disastroso, meno male che era il modulo che lo penalizzava oggi abbiamo giocato di rimessa ed era lui che doveva strappare e ripartire, è stato da mani nei capelli, e dispiace perchè è un giocatore che ha fatto anche la storia di questi colori, perchè deve continuare a trascinarsi in campo..


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> La testa, nel calcio vuol dire tutto. Non c'è uno in questa rosa che ci sia con la zucca ormai. Kakà non azzecca niente, Balotelli non becca più la porta, Montolivo non becca un passaggio. Non sono tutti cosi scarsi tecnicamente, è la testa che non fa funzionare il resto.



ma lui ha la fiducia da parte di tutti, l'allenatore lo mette sempre in campo, il pubblico lo acclama come se fosse un dio, ha tutto dalla sua parte e riesce nonostante questo a fare prestazioni disastrose, mi immagino se lo avessero fischiato come hanno fatto oggi con balo..


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma lui ha la fiducia da parte di tutti, l'allenatore lo mette sempre in campo, il pubblico lo acclama come se fosse un dio, ha tutto dalla sua parte e riesce nonostante questo a fare prestazioni disastrose, mi immagino se lo avessero fischiato come hanno fatto oggi con balo..



E' una squadra intera completamente in balia. Giocano a caso, senza fantasia ne convizione. Tutti in balia del caso.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Marzo 2014)




----------



## The Ripper (16 Marzo 2014)

Quoto [MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION]

Giocatore assolutamente inutile. Oduamadi sarebbe nettamente più utile.


----------



## gabuz (16 Marzo 2014)

Già con l'Atletico dissi che, gol a parte, la prestazione non mi aveva affatto convinto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Marzo 2014)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Ecco che è arrivata la prestazione negativa tanto bramata dagli haters. Ora almeno possono parlare di qualcosa.



E' da Settembre che ci da grandi soddisfazioni in materia, eccezione fatta per due\tre settimane in cui ha giocato bene


----------



## pazzomania (17 Marzo 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Fosse per me andrebbe fischiato anche lui,come tutta la squadra.Non me ne frega nulla del passato glorioso e dell'impegno,questo qui non azzecca una partita e guadagna quattro milioni all'anno.
> Da mandare via a fine stagione,tenerlo sarebbe scandaloso.



Credo che Kakà se gli si dicesse di rescindere gentilmente, lo farebbe pure. Ma essendosi già dimezzato l' ingaggio non credo che gli chiedano una cosa cosi, giustamente direi.



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La forza di Kakà era l'esplosività, la progressione palla al piede. Tolto quello diventa un giocatore normale, non è uno che può giocare da fermo.



Vero..voglio bene a Ricki, ma questa cosa l' ho detta quando si è fatto superare in velocità da Antonsson con il Bologna, Kakaà che si fa superare da uno svedese alto 1.90 non si puo' vedere!



O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vi aspettavate? Martedì era l'unico che osannavate per l'impegno e lo sforzo fisico e credevate che 5 giorni dopo potesse ripetersi per corsa e "brillantezza"? Con lui oggi ha sbagliato Seedorf a metterlo dal primo minuto... Classico errore Allegriano... Oggi andava messo nell'ultima mezz'ora solo in caso di pareggio/svantaggio...



Io non l' ho mai osannato, amo ricki per quello che ha dato e fatto, ma è cosi..è un giocatore appena appena sopra la media.

Ma a lui non ne faccio una colpa, si capisce bene che fa il suo massimo.


----------



## 666psycho (17 Marzo 2014)

anche se i primi mesi pensavo un po il contrario, adesso dopo quasi una stagione intera, dico che Kaka é stato un acquisto sbagliato...sia per il campo che per fuori... non mi sembra abbia fatto grandi cose, e "l'esempio" non mi pare porti i suoi frutti..


----------



## ed.vedder77 (17 Marzo 2014)

Quest estate abbiamo preso..... saponara poli kaka Matri birsa. ....Poi honda rami e taarabt ...

Di questi salvo solo poli e kaka....le poche gioie me le ha date lui quest anno...
Poi che sia finito concordo ma comunque si é sempre sbattuto più degli altri e con uno spogliatoio diverso il prox anno a livello umano può essere importante come figura.
Lo so lo so....i 4 milioni....preferisco nonostante tutto spenderei per lui che,anche facendo le somme costant nocerino traoré borsa matri niang e compagnia bella.anzi per il lato professionale preferisco i 4 a Kakà che i 3.5 a balotelli ...che per quello che fa vedere dovrebbe avere il conto in banca alla pari di un tiribocchi.
...poi mi viene da piangere pensando che il solo ibra ti copriva metà squadra,spendevi uguale ,avevi meno cessi in rosa e un salto di qualità incredibile che solo un grande ti sa far fare


----------



## The Ripper (17 Marzo 2014)

anche a livello di spogliatoio non mi sembra abbia dato tutta 'sta mano...
Assolutamente INUTILE.


----------



## iceman. (17 Marzo 2014)

Ha giocato bene due partite su 40 tipo, a Glasgow e a Madrid, ROTFL.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Marzo 2014)

_Ehhhhh ma deve rimanere, ha esperienza, ci ha fatto vincere una champions e sa giocare a calcio._ (cit) L'ultimo punto soprattutto l'ho sentito da molti qui in questo forum, ma a me non sembra meglio del Boateng dello scorso anno. Via assolutamente a fine stagione.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> _Ehhhhh ma deve rimanere, ha esperienza, ci ha fatto vincere una champions e sa giocare a calcio._ (cit) L'ultimo punto soprattutto l'ho sentito da molti qui in questo forum, ma a me non sembra meglio del Boateng dello scorso anno. Via assolutamente a fine stagione.



1000 volte meglio Boateng, non avrei mai pensato di scriverlo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> 1000 volte meglio Boateng, non avrei mai pensato di scriverlo.


Siamo lì dai. Boateng di buono l'anno scorso ha solo fatto solo il gol contro il Barcellona e la doppietta contro il PSV.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Siamo lì dai. Boateng di buono l'anno scorso ha solo fatto solo il gol contro il Barcellona e la doppietta contro il PSV.



Sì, era un paradosso 
Menomale che quantomeno ci siamo liberati di quello lì.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Marzo 2014)

*Kakà...
*
Un nome, una garanzia.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Marzo 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ha giocato bene due partite su 40 tipo, a Glasgow e a Madrid, ROTFL.



a madrid per me ha giocato male, le sue migliori partita barcellona in casa e glasgow, poi il nulla..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Marzo 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a madrid per me ha giocato male, le sue migliori partita barcellona in casa e glasgow, poi il nulla..



Esattamente


----------



## The Ripper (17 Marzo 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a madrid per me ha giocato male, le sue migliori partita barcellona in casa e glasgow, poi il nulla..



.


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2014)

Ha gettato la spugna pure Ricky, ieri era emotivamente spento.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2014)

Niente, è impresentabile.


----------



## Ian.moone (18 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Niente, è impresentabile.



Non vorrei davvero fosse finito.
Purtroppo un giocatore che basa la sua forza sul fisico, sulla corsa e sulle accelerazione appena queste qualità vengono meno il giocatore diventa "normale"
Ha fatto molto bene novembre e dicembre, poi è sparito.

Speriamo sia solo un problema di condizione, ma ho i miei dubbi


----------



## runner (18 Marzo 2014)

per me ha giocato male perchè non ha più stimoli quest' anno e perchè l' eliminazione dalla Champions li ha distrutti....


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Marzo 2014)

Mi sembra troppo fermo in campo, e non è solamente un'impressione, è sotto gli occhi di tutti. Macchinoso, non prova mai la giocata, e nell'uno contro uno non è mai incisivo e non riesce di conseguenza a trovare mai la superiorità numerica. Spero si ritrovi presto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Marzo 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> *Non vorrei davvero fosse finito.*
> Purtroppo un giocatore che basa la sua forza sul fisico, sulla corsa e sulle accelerazione appena queste qualità vengono meno il giocatore diventa "normale"
> Ha fatto molto bene novembre e dicembre, poi è sparito.
> 
> Speriamo sia solo un problema di condizione, ma ho i miei dubbi


No, sta semplicemente risparmiando le sue energie dal 2009.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> No, sta semplicemente risparmiando le sue energie dal 2009.



Per il Mondiale


----------



## Ian.moone (19 Marzo 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Per il Mondiale


 Mondiale al quale non ha la minima possibilità di partecipare; non dico giocare ma penso
Sia chiaro che non verrà neanche convocato

Bha, speravo almeno un anno decente lo riuscisse a fare..peccato..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Marzo 2014)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Mondiale al quale non ha la minima possibilità di partecipare; non dico giocare ma penso
> Sia chiaro che non verrà neanche convocato
> 
> Bha, speravo almeno un anno decente lo riuscisse a fare..peccato..



Sarebbe di sicuro titolarissimo inamovibile della nazionali di quelli che "Si impegnano ma non riescono"


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Marzo 2014)

I LA Galaxy sono ancora interessati a questo rottame?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Marzo 2014)

Il voto alla stagione di Kakà sino ad adesso è 5, come prestazioni.
Per impegno e per onore alla maglia direi 8.


----------



## Hammer (19 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> I LA Galaxy sono ancora interessati a questo rottame?



Magari nel Guancoso insieme a Diamanti? La sua dimensione può essere quella


----------



## Djici (19 Marzo 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Magari nel Guancoso insieme a Diamanti? La sua dimensione può essere quella



se si gioca il posto con l'italiano finisce in panchina pure in cina


----------



## pazzomania (20 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il voto alla stagione di Kakà sino ad adesso è 5, come prestazioni.
> Per impegno e per onore alla maglia direi 8.



E' un 6 dai..


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il voto alla stagione di Kakà sino ad adesso è 5, come prestazioni.
> *Per impegno e per onore alla maglia direi 8.*


Non basta. Proprio perchè è un rottame, deve capire di abbandonare almeno il calcio che conta.


----------



## Albijol (20 Marzo 2014)

Paradossalmente, pur avendo giocato malissimo, alla fine dobbiamo ammettere che è uno dei migliori al Milan


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non basta. Proprio perchè è un rottame, deve capire di abbandonare almeno il calcio che conta.



Infatti. Vediamo se ha davvero a cuore il Milan.


----------



## iceman. (20 Marzo 2014)

Ma se nessuno gli dice niente, non fanno altro che elogiarlo, cosa volete che smetta? Questo continuerà fino a quando non gli faranno capire che è giunto il momento di dire stop, ma lo dovrebbero fare già ora.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Marzo 2014)

Il problema è che non vede o non vuol vedere e continua ad acclamarlo


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (20 Marzo 2014)

sarà anche bollito,ma c'è da ammettere che è uno dei pochi che sta onorando la maglia che indossa,al contrario di molti altri(con un palmares nettamente inferiore) che la stuprano in ogni match che disputano


----------



## pazzomania (20 Marzo 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma se nessuno gli dice niente, non fanno altro che elogiarlo, cosa volete che smetta? Questo continuerà fino a quando non gli faranno capire che è giunto il momento di dire stop, ma lo dovrebbero fare già ora.





7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> sarà anche bollito,ma c'è da ammettere che è uno dei pochi che sta onorando la maglia che indossa,al contrario di molti altri(con un palmares nettamente inferiore) che la stuprano in ogni match che disputano



che Kakà non sia quello del 2007, è palese.

Ma secondo me non rende piu' quest' anno soprattutto per chi ha intorno.

Perchè finchè criticate la sua fisicità, vi seguo, ma non credo che a 31 anni abbia perso anche la sua ottima tecnica.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Marzo 2014)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> sarà anche bollito,ma c'è da ammettere che è uno dei pochi che sta onorando la maglia che indossa,al contrario di molti altri(con un palmares nettamente inferiore) che la stuprano in ogni match che disputano



.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Marzo 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma se nessuno gli dice niente, non fanno altro che elogiarlo, *cosa volete che smetta*? Questo continuerà fino a quando non gli faranno capire che è giunto il momento di dire stop, ma lo dovrebbero fare già ora.


Si, o almeno che vada in un campionato a ritmi bassi, come quello brasiliano o statunitense. E c'era chi ad inizio stagione si domandava del perchè il real madrid l'avesse ceduto. Incredibile.


----------



## Hammer (20 Marzo 2014)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> sarà anche bollito,ma c'è da ammettere che è uno dei pochi che sta onorando la maglia che indossa,al contrario di molti altri(con un palmares nettamente inferiore) che la stuprano in ogni match che disputano



Onorare la maglia? A me interessa il rendimento in campo, ed è prossimo allo zero, pari a Robinho amico mio


----------



## iceman. (20 Marzo 2014)

Inizierei a fischiare anche lui a questo punto, il clima dovrà essere pesante per Galliani.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Marzo 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Inizierei a fischiare anche lui a questo punto, il clima dovrà essere pesante per Galliani.



Secondo me andrebbero fischiati solo quelli che non si impegnano o hanno un comportamento poco professionale, oppure siano palesemente cessi.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Marzo 2014)

Gli USA sono un bel posto caro Ricky. Pensaci.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Marzo 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Onorare la maglia? A me interessa il rendimento in campo, ed è prossimo allo zero, pari a Robinho amico mio


Esatto. Vorrei vedere se si chiamasse Robinho o Constant...da quando sbagliare 1000000 passaggi a partita significa onorare la maglia? Kakà ha onorato la maglia prima che andasse al Real, ora no.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si, o almeno che vada in un campionato a ritmi bassi, come quello brasiliano o statunitense. E c'era chi ad inizio stagione si domandava del perchè il real madrid l'avesse ceduto. Incredibile.



noi abbiamo il vizietto ( contagiati da Galliani ) di essere convinti di essere i piu' bravi e FURBI dell' universo.

Kakà, Essien ecc... se ce li REGALANO un motivo ci deve essere.


Ce li regalano perchè fanno fare la popo'.


----------



## Frikez (24 Marzo 2014)

Nessuno lo critica oggi? Che è successo?


----------



## Re Ricardo (24 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Nessuno lo critica oggi? Che è successo?


Silenzio


----------



## runner (26 Marzo 2014)

grande Kakà per me sarà sempre uno dei migliori!!


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (26 Marzo 2014)

lo amerò sempre, ma non è più lui. anche ade lo sta dimostrando.


----------



## Hammer (26 Marzo 2014)

Peggiore in campo


----------



## Belfast Boy (26 Marzo 2014)

Ha corso come un pazzo e non me l'aspettavo pochi giorni dopo Roma. Non appena il Milan perdeva palla era subito dietro a coprire.
Sempre presente nei contropiedi, tutti vanificati dall'inconsistenza e limiti tecnici dei compagni.
Se affiancato da un paio di contropiedisti con tecnica può fare davvero bene.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Marzo 2014)

Ribadisco la mia posizione, non è il peggior cesso che abbiamo ma rimane un ex giocatore. Sarei felice di un suo addio.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Marzo 2014)

ci mette l'anima,non riuscirei mai a criticare un giocatore dal suo palmares che ci mette tanto impegno in campo


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Marzo 2014)

Ha giocato?


----------



## The Ripper (26 Marzo 2014)

non ne azzecca una manco per sbaglio. Eppure stasera quantomeno ha ben onorato il ruolo da capitano.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Marzo 2014)

Non ricordo una sua giocata degna di memoria.

Pazzesco


----------



## pazzomania (27 Marzo 2014)

Kakà da l' anima... ma costa troppo per quello che rende a mio avviso.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Marzo 2014)

via via..non lo posso più vedere... non riesce neanche a fare un passaggio corretto.. un altra genialata di Galliani..


----------



## Jino (27 Marzo 2014)

Le ultime due partite a me sono piaciute molto. Poi certo dipende dalle aspettative con il quale lo si analizza, se voi v'aspettare di rivedere quello di una volta chiaro ogni santa partita ci rimanete male.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Le ultime due partite a me sono piaciute molto. Poi certo dipende dalle aspettative con il quale lo si analizza, se voi v'aspettare di rivedere quello di una volta chiaro ogni santa partita ci rimanete male.




non mi aspetto di rivedere il kaka di una volta... ma almeno un buon kaka... non azzecca un passaggio..sbaglia troppo anche cose facile..ultimamente le sue prestazione sono al di sotto della sufficienza...per quello che percepisce.. 4 milioni.. mi aspetto di più da lui..


----------



## Dexter (27 Marzo 2014)

Solo Ronaldinho può giocare da fermo. Kakà senza la progressione è un giocatorino.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Le ultime due partite a me sono piaciute molto. Poi certo dipende dalle aspettative con il quale lo si analizza, se voi v'aspettare di rivedere quello di una volta chiaro ogni santa partita ci rimanete male.



Dai Jino, ha sbagliato davvero tantissimi passaggi, non ha mai puntato l'uomo, ha sbagliato anche in ripartenza e davanti alla nostra area.


----------



## Frikez (29 Marzo 2014)

Finito, via in America


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (29 Marzo 2014)

bel gol! rickyyy


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Marzo 2014)

http://www.milanworld.net/sezione-c...vi-no-insulti-o-altro-vt16099.html#post434754


----------



## 666psycho (29 Marzo 2014)

proprio oggi che sono andato pesante su Kaka mi fa una doppietta.. beh speriamo continui così fino a fine stagione...ma dubito...


----------



## Frikez (29 Marzo 2014)

Messaggio cancellato per?

Ho scritto semplicemente che lo si paragona senza motivo a gente che in questi anni ha rubato lo stipendio senza dimostrare nulla, solo perché prende 4 milioni.


----------



## smallball (29 Marzo 2014)

Grande goal..come ai bei tempi


----------



## 666psycho (29 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Messaggio cancellato per?
> 
> Ho scritto semplicemente che lo si paragona senza motivo a gente che in questi anni ha rubato lo stipendio senza dimostrare nulla, solo perché prende 4 milioni.



qui ogni tanto é peggio della gestapo.. hahah scherzo..


----------



## Musagete (29 Marzo 2014)

piedini come i suoi non ne abbiamo tanti in squadra..meglio ricordarselo sempre


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Marzo 2014)

Ricky mio  che rete la 2°, fosse sempre cosi ricky


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Marzo 2014)

Poi averlo pure al fantacalcio nello scontro diretto con la seconda è un qualcosa


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Marzo 2014)

Tanta roba. In effetti se pensa solo ad attaccare gioca molto meglio.


----------



## Frikez (29 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Poi averlo pure al fantacalcio nello scontro diretto con la seconda è un qualcosa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


>


Non puoi capire bimbo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Marzo 2014)

Io comunque spero che rimanga. Dai,alla fine l'anno prossimo con la clausola prenderà "solo" 3,2 milioni. Se lo mandi via con chi lo rimpiazzi,che non avremo neanche gli occhi per piangere? Con Saponara? Con Robinho? Per me può farla pure,un'altra stagione.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (29 Marzo 2014)

molto bene oggi,ma giudico comunque la sua stagione tutto sommato positiva.Ha fatto partite buone e meno buone,ma era lecito aspettarselo,non è piu' quello di una volta,lo si sapeva.Anzi ,quest anno mi ha stupito sul piano dell'impegno:non si sacrificava tanto nemmeno quando era in condizioni fisiche migliori.Sul piano tattico gioca molto meglio liberato da eccessivi compiti difensivi,praticamente da seconda punta come sta giocando ultimamente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2014)

merita il Mondiale


----------



## The Ripper (30 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> merita il Mondiale



Sulla base di cosa?



Curiosità: è il giocatore più pagato della Serie A?


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Curiosità: è il giocatore più pagato della Serie A?



No


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Marzo 2014)

A fine anno va via, si è capito.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> merita il Mondiale



Non scherziamo, neanche fosse Svizzero

Oggi ha giocato bene, da 7, ma la partita è stata quello che è stata.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Marzo 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io comunque spero che rimanga. Dai,alla fine l'anno prossimo con la clausola prenderà "solo" 3,2 milioni. Se lo mandi via con chi lo rimpiazzi,che non avremo neanche gli occhi per piangere? Con Saponara? Con Robinho? Per me può farla pure,un'altra stagione.



La clausola è una bufala. E lo sostituisco con El Shaarawy.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> merita il Mondiale



non esageriamo..c'é gente che merita di più di lui...


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Marzo 2014)

Queste sono le buone partite, mica le schifezze che abbiamo visto finora.


Bravo ma a fine anno ciao ciao


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Curiosità: è il giocatore più pagato della Serie A?



Sono abbastanza sicuro che sia Mario non mi spacco mai palo della luce Gomez


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Marzo 2014)

Sembra che possa migliorare col tempo. Alla fine sta tenendo botta dopo un lungo filotto di partite da titolare, e 31 anni non sono poi tantissimi.


----------



## O Animal (30 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Curiosità: è il giocatore più pagato della Serie A?





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza sicuro che sia Mario non mi spacco mai palo della luce Gomez



Tenetevi forte...

Daniele De Rossi 6,5 milioni
Gonzalo Higuain 5,5 milioni
Diego Milito 5 milioni
Carlos Tevez 4,5 milioni
Esteban Cambiasso 4,5 milioni
Francesco Totti 4,5 milioni
Mario Gomez 4,2 milioni
Mario Balotelli 4 milioni
Gianluigi Buffon 4 milioni
Ricardo Kakà 4 milioni


----------



## Hammer (30 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Tenetevi forte...
> 
> Daniele De Rossi 6,5 milioni



O.O


----------



## Djici (30 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Tenetevi forte...
> 
> Daniele De Rossi 6,5 milioni
> Gonzalo Higuain 5,5 milioni
> ...



cambiasso che prende quanto tevez...
questi interisti stanno peggio di noi


----------



## O Animal (30 Marzo 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> O.O



Milito e Cambiasso 

Felice di pagare Kakà e Balotelli...


----------



## Hammer (30 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Milito e Cambiasso
> 
> Felice di pagare Kakà e Balotelli...



Kakà a 4 milioni è un'esagerazione, ad inizio stagione fisicamente e mentalmente era quasi un'incognita. E infatti, esclusa qualche prestazione molto buona (vedasi ieri), risulta ampiamente evidente come il contratto che percepisce sia sproporzionato. La palma della vergogna del rapporto qualità/prezzo va (insieme a Mexes) a Milito, pazzesco. Se l'indù è sveglio lo caccia seduta stante


----------



## O Animal (30 Marzo 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Kakà a 4 milioni è un'esagerazione, ad inizio stagione fisicamente e mentalmente era quasi un'incognita. E infatti, esclusa qualche prestazione molto buona (vedasi ieri), risulta ampiamente evidente come il contratto che percepisce sia sproporzionato. La palma della vergogna del rapporto qualità/prezzo va (insieme a Mexes) a Milito, pazzesco. Se l'indù è sveglio lo caccia seduta stante



C'è anche da dire che poteva continuare a scaldare la panchina del Real e incassare altri 20 milioni senza battere ciglio...
Anche come marketing il suo ingaggio è più che giustificato, in Sud America rimane una mezza divinità...

Se penso all'ingaggio di Mexes mi viene voglia di tagliare le mani a Galliani...


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Tenetevi forte...
> 
> Daniele De Rossi 6,5 milioni
> Gonzalo Higuain 5,5 milioni
> ...


Ero sicuro Gomez fosse sui 5,4

Di De Rossi proprio mi ero dimenticato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2014)

perchè un vecchietto tra Ronaldinho, Robinho, Kakà deve esserci e per me Kakà lo merita più di tutti...il Brasile non ha nessun fenomeno avanti (forse Neymar)

[MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Milito e Cambiasso
> 
> Felice di pagare Kakà e Balotelli...



Milito e Cambiasso sono de ladri dai


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Marzo 2014)

quest'anno ci ha tenuto in piedi lui


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Milito e Cambiasso sono de ladri dai



Sono i contratti fatti dopo il triplete da Branca in perfetto stile gallianesco.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> perchè un vecchietto tra Ronaldinho, Robinho, Kakà deve esserci e per me Kakà lo merita più di tutti...il Brasile non ha nessun fenomeno avanti (forse Neymar)
> 
> [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION]



Ad un mondiale non puoi sprecare un posto in rosa per un giocatore del genere


----------



## O Animal (30 Marzo 2014)

Ha già segnato gli stessi gol della sua stagione migliore al Real... Contento Florentino...


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2014)

Cioè quest'anno o segna Mario o segna Ricardo eh... togli sti due ed eravamo da serie B...


----------



## Musagete (30 Marzo 2014)

Pare che siate in tanti ad aver fretta di vederlo con le valigie in mano, come se rubasse il posto a chissà quali fenomeni... boh, non capisco..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Marzo 2014)

Comunque ha fatto nove gol senza battere un solo calcio di rigore. È sui livelli della stagione 2008-2009,dove fece ben 16 gol,ma 7 su rigore. E si è fatto male SOLO una volta,quando poi abbiamo giocatori con cinque anni in meno che se fanno due partite di fila si beccano qualche problema muscolare.

Io onestamente lo terrei volentieri se non dovessimo disputare le Coppe,un po' perché sono un suo fanboy,un po' perché se mandiamo via lui non arriva Ozil,ma al massimo mettiamo Saponara.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Marzo 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io onestamente lo terrei volentieri se non dovessimo disputare le Coppe,un po' perché sono un suo fanboy,un po' perché se mandiamo via lui non arriva Ozil,ma al massimo mettiamo Saponara.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



Vabbè dai ma Kakà è centrale,El Shaarawy (ammesso che sia ancora vivo) gioca a sinistra. 

Io giocherei così:
Tarkebab-Kakà-El Shaarawy

Con Honda prima riserva.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Marzo 2014)

Se gioca al centro senza troppi compiti di copertura (come sulla fascia), è ancora determinate. Ieri grande partita.

Taarabt - Kakà - El Shaarawy dietro a Balotelli mi gasa parecchio ed in Serie A è tanta roba


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sono i contratti fatti dopo il triplete da Branca in perfetto stile gallianesco.



Braida è un genio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ad un mondiale non puoi sprecare un posto in rosa per un giocatore del genere



tranne Neymar non vedo fenomeni davanti...Kakà in una competizione breve come il Mondiale può fare la differenza...invece un Jò, Fred, Hulk che possono fare?


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Marzo 2014)

Non cambio di certo idea su di lui per una partita.
Il tiro è l'unica cosa buona che gli è rimasta.
Di lui però apprezzo sempre la mentalità e la generosità che mette in campo.
A fine anno però grazie di tutto e arrivederci.


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Marzo 2014)

Ieri doppietta spettacolare, ma rimango dell'opinione che l'anno prossimo non possiamo continuare a tenere lui come titolare fisso sulla trequarti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Marzo 2014)

Prestazioni convincenti in faccia ai detrattori ... La verità è che non è più quello del 2007 ( e grazie !! ) ma è di gran lunga ( con la freccia del Marocco ) io miglior giocatore del Milan .


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Marzo 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai ma Kakà è centrale,El Shaarawy (ammesso che sia ancora vivo) gioca a sinistra.
> 
> Io giocherei così:
> Tarkebab-Kakà-El Shaarawy
> ...



Io farei

Taarabt-Honda-El Shaarawy.

Con Mastour/una scommessa come prima riserva.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non cambio di certo idea su di lui per una partita.
> Il tiro è l'unica cosa buona che gli è rimasta.
> Di lui però apprezzo sempre la mentalità e la generosità che mette in campo.
> A fine anno però grazie di tutto e arrivederci.



Esattamente quello che penso io.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io farei
> 
> Taarabt-Honda-El Shaarawy.
> 
> Con Mastour/una scommessa come prima riserva.



lasciamo mastour crescere tranquillamente...


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (30 Marzo 2014)

Orgoglio rossonero.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> tranne Neymar non vedo fenomeni davanti...Kakà in una competizione breve come il Mondiale può fare la differenza...invece un Jò, Fred, Hulk che possono fare?



Kakà in una competizione breve come il Mondiale può fare ancora più schifo, visto che ci arriverebbe cotto.

Willian, Oscar, Neymar, Bernard, Lucas.... sono già in 5 per 3 posti. Aggiungici anche Hernanes, che non dovrebbe essere titolare ma quando schierato giocherebbe come perno centrale in mezzo a questi 3.... 
Rischia anche Ronaldinho.
Gli attaccanti poi sono Hulk, Fred, Jo e Leandro Damiao.
Già così sono in troppi...figurati se toglie uno di questi per mettere Kakà...

Le scelte sono state chiare sia in confederation che nelle amichevoli successive. E non credo che Scolari cambia idea per Milan-Chievo.

Scolari convocherà 6 trequartisti e 3 prime punte.
Ma poi, se Kakà va al Mondiale per fare panchina gli conviene? Vabbé, dopotutto anche BARONE può fregiarsi del titolo di Campione del Mondo 

Poi tutto può succedere....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Kakà in una competizione breve come il Mondiale può fare ancora più schifo, visto che ci arriverebbe cotto.
> 
> Willian, Oscar, Neymar, Bernard, Lucas.... sono già in 5 per 3 posti. Aggiungici anche Hernanes, che non dovrebbe essere titolare ma quando schierato giocherebbe come perno centrale in mezzo a questi 3....
> Rischia anche Ronaldinho.
> ...



per me è come il discorso Totti...Kakà può essere benissimo il sesto attaccante o l'ottavo centrocampista (sempre se accetta) e può farti vincere benissimo una partita anche giocando 30 minuti...Damiao, Hulk, Fred Flinstone che possono fare?


----------



## Re Ricardo (30 Marzo 2014)

Già la sera dell'eliminazione champions il solito kotscho su twitter spingeva per l'orlando (con cui ha una collaborazione) e aveva annunciato grosse sorprese per il loro 'calciomercato' di gennaio.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per me è come il discorso Totti...Kakà può essere benissimo il sesto attaccante o l'ottavo centrocampista (sempre se accetta) e può farti vincere benissimo una partita anche giocando 30 minuti...Damiao, Hulk, Fred Flinstone che possono fare?



ma è anche una semplice questione numerica. Ha più chance Coutinho di lui, per dire.
E poi, non so tu, ma se sono disperato e devo vincere la partita, se mi giro verso la panchina preferirei vedere un Ronaldinho e non un Kakà.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se mi giro verso la panchina preferirei vedere un Ronaldinho e non un Kakà.



io infatti porterei uno tra Ronaldinho, Kakà, Adriano, Pato e Robinho...ma visto che gli ultimi 3 sono ex calciatori scelgo Kakà che sta facendo la sua figura in Europa...poi dipende da come sta messo Dinho fisicamente e come sta giocando in Brasile [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION]


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Aprile 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Kakà in una competizione breve come il Mondiale può fare ancora più schifo, visto che ci arriverebbe cotto.
> 
> Willian, Oscar, Neymar, Bernard, Lucas.... sono già in 5 per 3 posti. Aggiungici anche Hernanes, che non dovrebbe essere titolare ma quando schierato giocherebbe come perno centrale in mezzo a questi 3....
> Rischia anche Ronaldinho.
> ...



sai perchè va robinho?? perchè non viene considerato tra i tre trequartisti, ma sarà una delle 3 punte..


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Aprile 2014)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Già la sera dell'eliminazione champions il solito kotscho su twitter spingeva per l'orlando (con cui ha una collaborazione) e aveva annunciato grosse sorprese per il loro 'calciomercato' di gennaio.



veramente questa persona vorrei proprio vederla in faccia, c'è una foto ?


mamma mia, non fatemi dire niente di questo qui


----------



## DexMorgan (2 Aprile 2014)

Ha ancora qualche colpo. Fisicamente è imbarazzante oltre all'essersi dimostrato NUOVAMENTE una personcina piccola piccola.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (4 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ha ancora qualche colpo. Fisicamente è imbarazzante oltre all'essersi dimostrato NUOVAMENTE una personcina piccola piccola.



non sono d'accordo. LEGGENDA, PER QUELLO che ha fatto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ha ancora qualche colpo. Fisicamente è imbarazzante oltre all'essersi dimostrato NUOVAMENTE una personcina piccola piccola.



c'è sempre sotto suo padre, io sono contento di ricky come persona al di la del giocatore, rimane una leggenda e se andrà via credo sarà la soluzione giusta sia per noi che per lui..


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Aprile 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> c'è sempre sotto suo padre, io sono contento di ricky come persona al di la del giocatore, rimane una leggenda e se andrà via credo sarà la soluzione giusta sia per noi che per lui..



Gli ha puntato una pistola contro suo padre? Ha battuto cassa ogni anno insistentemente da quando è da noi, e lo fa pure quest'anno per un possibile taglio del 20% sullo stipendio? Dopo certe parole dovrebbe starsene zitto, perchè i tifosi, non i lobotomizzati, ricordano tutto.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> *Gli ha puntato una pistola contro suo padre?* Ha battuto cassa ogni anno insistentemente da quando è da noi, e lo fa pure quest'anno per un possibile taglio del 20% sullo stipendio? Dopo certe parole dovrebbe starsene zitto, perchè i tifosi, non i lobotomizzati, ricordano tutto.



D'accordissimo. Sta storia del padre deve finire, ha 32 anni. Per favore.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Aprile 2014)

Mah,io comunque non capisco ha lasciare il calcio "serio" a 32 anni,considerando che comunque al netto della clausola guadagnerebbe comunque più di 3 milioni. Che poi,mi sembra che in MLS ci sia il salary cup,quindi non credo che possano ricoprirlo d'oro. E poi il quel campionato avrà mercato anche a 37 anni,ergo andarci adesso ha veramente poco senso.

A me,comunque,risulta incomprensibile la voglia che ha la gente di vederlo lontano da Milanello. Siamo senza portiere,senza centrali,senza un terzino sinistro e con un centrocampo da rifondare. Balotelli non da garanzie,El Shaarawy non si sa se è vivo,Robinho è un ex giocatore e Taarabt la gente non lo vuole riscattare.

Kakà mi sembra l'ultimo dei problemi,sinceramente.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Aprile 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mah,io comunque non capisco ha lasciare il calcio "serio" a 32 anni,considerando che comunque al netto della clausola guadagnerebbe comunque più di 3 milioni. Che poi,mi sembra che in MLS ci sia il salary cup,quindi non credo che possano ricoprirlo d'oro. E poi il quel campionato avrà mercato anche a 37 anni,ergo andarci adesso ha veramente poco senso.
> 
> A me,comunque,risulta incomprensibile la voglia che ha la gente di vederlo lontano da Milanello. Siamo senza portiere,senza centrali,senza un terzino sinistro e con un centrocampo da rifondare. Balotelli non da garanzie,El Shaarawy non si sa se è vivo,Robinho è un ex giocatore e Taarabt la gente non lo vuole riscattare.
> 
> Kakà mi sembra l'ultimo dei problemi,sinceramente.



Non sono un estimatore del Ricky odierno, ma il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Gli ha puntato una pistola contro suo padre? Ha battuto cassa ogni anno insistentemente da quando è da noi, e lo fa pure quest'anno per un possibile taglio del 20% sullo stipendio? Dopo certe parole dovrebbe starsene zitto, perchè i tifosi, non i lobotomizzati, ricordano tutto.


.


----------



## arcanum (5 Aprile 2014)

Se deve fare il titolare in ogni partita per 92 minuti il prossimo anno, specie se faremo l'EL, forse preferirei non averlo più in squadra.
Con Seedorf in panchina Kakà verrebbe bruciato, con un altro allenatore abbastanza intelligente da schierarlo con moderazione lo terrei eccome.
ElSha-Kakà-Taarabt assieme potrebbero davvero fare male sulla trequarti


----------



## Tobi (5 Aprile 2014)

Quelli da mandare via a calci sono ben altri.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Aprile 2014)

Ieri sera quando Bergomi ha detto che lo nominava tra i quattro migliori in campo sono svenuto


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (8 Aprile 2014)

Ha giocato maluccio è vero, ma forse in pochi si sono accorti dell'assist di tacco in occasione del gol di Taarabt


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Aprile 2014)

Piccola polemica: ma vi sembra normale che questo,che ha fatto tutta la preparazione col Real Madrid,riesca a giocare tranquillamente novanta minuti a partita senza nessun problema fisico,e poi c'è gente molto più giovane di lui,come De Sciglio,Abate,El Shaarawy e soci che sta sempre male?

Ma lo vogliono capire che la preparazione è fondamentale?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Aprile 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Piccola polemica: ma vi sembra normale che questo,che ha fatto tutta la preparazione col Real Madrid,riesca a giocare tranquillamente novanta minuti a partita senza nessun problema fisico,e poi c'è gente molto più giovane di lui,come De Sciglio,Abate,El Shaarawy e soci che sta sempre male?
> 
> Ma lo vogliono capire che la preparazione è fondamentale?


Ma se è inchiodato per terra! Ieri avrà toccato 3 palloni e fatto manco uno scatto


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Aprile 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma se è inchiodato per terra! Ieri avrà toccato 3 palloni e fatto manco uno scatto


infatti
se honda gioca con i sassi in tasca, kakà ha la maglia appensantita di goku

forse intende a livello di infortuni, non di ritmo gara


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Aprile 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma se è inchiodato per terra! Ieri avrà toccato 3 palloni e fatto manco uno scatto



Però quello non è dovuto alla preparazione ma al suo fisico. Se avesse fatto la preparazione con noi anche secondo me sarebbe ancor più bollito.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però quello non è dovuto alla preparazione ma al suo fisico. Se avesse fatto la preparazione con noi anche secondo me sarebbe ancor più bollito.



Questo non significa che però abbia una condizione atletica accettabile


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Aprile 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Questo non significa che però abbia una condizione atletica accettabile



Assolutamente. Però ha avuto un solo problema muscolare (all'inizio).


----------



## The Ripper (8 Aprile 2014)

pare che farà un cameo nella prossima stagione di walking dead.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (8 Aprile 2014)

vergogna a chi lo discute!  seriamente gioca male e non si fanno sconti, ma ile cattiverie non dovrebbero essere ammesseee.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Aprile 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Piccola polemica: ma vi sembra normale che questo,che ha fatto tutta la preparazione col Real Madrid,riesca a giocare tranquillamente novanta minuti a partita senza nessun problema fisico,e poi c'è gente molto più giovane di lui,come De Sciglio,Abate,El Shaarawy e soci che sta sempre male?
> 
> Ma lo vogliono capire che la preparazione è fondamentale?


 ???


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Aprile 2014)

Malissimo, ma poi perchè sull'esterno? Mah.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Aprile 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Malissimo, ma poi perchè sull'esterno? Mah.



almeno Taarabt gioca nel suo ruolo!
E' molto più importante Ciaparat nel suo ruolo che Kakà...


----------



## Djici (13 Aprile 2014)

al posto di taarabt lo manderei a quel paese !
si fa tutto il campo palla al piede... e l'altro bollito la perde ogni volta.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Aprile 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> almeno Taarabt gioca nel suo ruolo!
> E' molto più importante Ciaparat nel suo ruolo che Kakà...


Non è che Taarabt nel ruolo dell'esterno faccia schifo. Kakà invece lo fa già come trequartista e come esterno è abominevole.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Aprile 2014)

Male male male. Che sia dia una svegliata.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Aprile 2014)

Ah mi sono ricordato che "onora la maglia" e per principio devo dire che sta facendo molto bene. Chiedo scusa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Aprile 2014)

Pietà ragazzi,pietà...


----------



## The Ripper (13 Aprile 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non è che Taarabt nel ruolo dell'esterno faccia schifo. Kakà invece lo fa già come trequartista e come esterno è abominevole.



lascia stare. da esterno Taarabt non ha mai fatto nulla finora. Quando ci gioca cerca sempre di accentrarsi anche quando non ha la palla al piede, si vede che non è quello il suo ruolo.
Almeno da centrale le sue qualità possono rivelarsi utili.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Aprile 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> lascia stare. da esterno Taarabt non ha mai fatto nulla finora. Quando ci gioca cerca sempre di accentrarsi anche quando non ha la palla al piede, si vede che non è quello il suo ruolo.
> Almeno da centrale le sue qualità possono rivelarsi utili.


Concordo. Ma allora perchè non mettere chessò Honda al posto di Kakà, tanto alla fine il loro livello è quello.


----------



## Gekyn (13 Aprile 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Ma allora perchè non mettere chessò Honda al posto di Kakà, tanto alla fine il loro livello è quello.



perchè honda fa ancora più schifo


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Aprile 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> perchè honda fa ancora più schifo


Non penso proprio, sono uguali, entrambi non corrono ed entrambi sbagliano passaggi a non finire.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Aprile 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non è che Taarabt nel ruolo dell'esterno faccia schifo. Kakà invece lo fa già come trequartista e come esterno è abominevole.



Anche perchè Taarabt non è stato certo esaltante...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Aprile 2014)

Terribile

Pessimo

Inguardabile

Morto


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Aprile 2014)

Strafinito.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Aprile 2014)

Oggi si è confermato a livelli altissimi

Non è affatto semplice sul secondo stop tirarsela a tre metri e perderla in contropiede con due avversari contro quattro. Magico davvero


----------



## prebozzio (19 Aprile 2014)

Mi fa male vederlo così.


----------



## O Animal (19 Aprile 2014)

La cosa che oggi gli è venuta meglio è una finta...


----------



## Pivellino (19 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> La cosa che oggi gli è venuta meglio è una finta...



si, la finta di perdere la palla


----------



## iceman. (19 Aprile 2014)

Speriamo se ne vada in Mls, non riesce nemmeno a stoppare un pallone ormai..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Aprile 2014)

Chi lo difende ancora, nonostante tutto, di calcio ne capisce ben poco


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Aprile 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Chi lo difende ancora, nonostante tutto, di calcio ne capisce ben poco


_Onora la maglia _(cit)  . 

Scherzi a parte, concordo con il sangue. Perfino Robinho è riuscito ad azzeccare un passaggio oggi, se messi a confronto.


----------



## iceman. (19 Aprile 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Chi lo difende ancora, nonostante tutto, di calcio ne capisce ben poco



Ma poi non ha neanche più il fisico, perde tutti i contrasti, corre a vuoto, rallenta le azioni...


----------



## Hammer (19 Aprile 2014)

Peggiore in campo insieme a Robinho. Male, male


----------



## Dexter (20 Aprile 2014)

Se non ti chiami Ronaldinho non puoi giocare da fermo. Non ha la tecnica per farlo.


----------



## raducioiu (20 Aprile 2014)

Deve andarsene, a meno che non voglia fare la riserva e ridursi di 3/4 l'ingaggio.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Aprile 2014)

Ribadisco quanto detto un mese fa, IMBARAZZANTE.
Speriamo che questo si levi di mezzo a fine anno.

No insulti [MENTION=450]DexMorgan[/MENTION] a persone reali, per favore.


----------



## Hammer (25 Aprile 2014)

È in campo?


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Aprile 2014)

Zero assoluto. Come gli altri davanti del resto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Aprile 2014)

"Come gettare melma sul proprio glorioso passato" by Ricardo Izecson dos Santos Leite.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2014)

È SEMRPE il peggiore in campo. Che costanza. Speriamo resti


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Aprile 2014)

Non ce la fa più. E' inutile aggiungere altro.


----------



## robs91 (25 Aprile 2014)

Deve andarsene,vederlo ancora un altro anno sarebbe una tortura.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2014)

Ma lo sapevamo eh in Estate, neppure Ancelotti suo cocco voleva vederlo in figurina...


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Aprile 2014)

Stasera orrendo come mai prima. Non ha azzeccato nulla. Impressive!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2014)

Teniamo lui, mandiamo via Taarabt...


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2014)

imbarazzante, vattene subito...


----------



## Gekyn (25 Aprile 2014)

Osceno e finito, ormai giocatore da centellinare e farlo giocare un paio di volte a stagione, ma con lo stipendio che si ritrova è giusto che vada via.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2014)

Il bello è che resterà anche l'anno prossimo


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Aprile 2014)

praticamente stasera si e' ucciso da solo...quando e' caduto a terra da solo ho pensato : ecco gli e' partita la caviglia....non siamo fortunati neanche in questo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2014)

Gli orfani di Kakà dove sono?


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Aprile 2014)

non ce ne sono piu'.


----------



## Hammer (25 Aprile 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Gli orfani di Kakà dove sono?



Probabilmente credono nella bontà della sua prestazione di stasera ma non vogliono fuoriuscire allo scoperto


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Probabilmente credono nella bontà della sua prestazione di stasera ma non vogliono fuoriuscire allo scoperto



che bontà la sua prestazione, che bontà


----------



## iceman. (25 Aprile 2014)

Quando si è steso per terra dopo aver perso il pallone da solo sono rotolato...


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Aprile 2014)

è stato inguardabile. 

tra l'altro è caduto in terra da solo un paio di volte, sembrava stravolto, non ha manco più la forza di fare uno scatto senza stramazzare al suolo.


----------



## Hammer (25 Aprile 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> che bontà la sua prestazione, che bontà



Non c'è da scherzare, questi sono quelli che se al derby fa un assist allora in automatico il cuore rossonero deve rimanere.


----------



## ucraino (25 Aprile 2014)

mi fa male al cuore vederlo giocare cosi male era meglio per lui se non tornava cosi rischia solo di rovinarci il ricordo del grande giocatore che e stato . anche questo lo dobbiamo a galliani che invece di andar a prendere giocatori giovani di prospettiva va a prendere vecchie glorie . oggi veramente a giocato malissimo . per come a giocato si dovrebbe chiamarlo palla persa kaka


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non c'è da scherzare, questi sono quelli che se al derby fa un assist allora in automatico il cuore rossonero deve rimanere.



non è vero è finito anche quando fa doppietta contro il chievo, non riesce più a muoversi come dovrebbe fare un atleta, il fisico non lo accompagna, sembra un blocco che cammina, non ha più nemmeno un briciolo di freschezza atletica..


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quando si è steso per terra dopo aver perso il pallone da solo sono rotolato...



è caduto da solo almeno 3-4 volte..


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Aprile 2014)

Dopo Milan-Sassuolo gli fanno l'estrema unzione?
Ma il Brasile davvero vuole convocare Kakà?
Sarebbe meno scandalosa la convocazione di Giaccherini per l'Italia.


----------



## Musagete (26 Aprile 2014)

Io sono uno di quelli che nel complesso giudica positivo il suo ritorno, soprattutto vista la qualità generale della rosa , ma stasera proprio male, imballato come dopo due teglie di parmigiana alla melanzana, ha fatto meglio di lui pure Honda


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Aprile 2014)

Il bello è che sui giornali ha preso 6. Ancora.


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Aprile 2014)

Penso che ormai ogni critica verso questo ex-giocatore siano vane. Dobbiamo solo sperare che faccia le valigie a fine stagione.


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il bello è che sui giornali ha preso 6. Ancora.



Vabbè si sa che è un protetto..


----------



## Gnagnazio (26 Aprile 2014)

E c'è chi lo vuole ancorà per l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Frikez (26 Aprile 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il bello è che sui giornali ha preso 6. Ancora.



Gazzetta 5, Cds 4.5 e Tuttosport 5


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Gazzetta 5, Cds 4.5 e Tuttosport 5



Almeno loro. (A parte che sono comunque abbastanza alti)

Ora non ricordo che carta straccia avesse dato 6, oltre ai soliti noti online


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Aprile 2014)

Pazzesco come per Balotelli ci sia la ghigliottina ogni volta che fa male [ma ci mette la faccia], mentre quelle m3rde di giornalisti non hanno mai le balle di dire che Kakà è tutto l'anno che fa schifo ed è imbarazzante.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Gazzetta 4.5, Cds 4.5 e Tuttosport 5


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Pazzesco come per Balotelli ci sia la ghigliottina ogni volta che fa male [ma ci mette la faccia], mentre quelle m3rde di giornalisti non hanno mai le balle di dire che Kakà è tutto l'anno che fa schifo ed è imbarazzante.


Perché Kakà non ha la stessa arroganza e supponenza.


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché Kakà non ha la stessa arroganza e supponenza.



Perchè a Kakà, diciamoci la verità, è concesso un pò tutto. E non troverei comunque il nesso tra le due cose dato che il metro di giudizio dovrebbe valere per tutti, soprattutto per uno che ha fatto ancora più schifo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Perchè a Kakà, diciamoci la verità, è concesso un pò tutto. E non troverei comunque il nesso tra le due cose dato che il metro di giudizio dovrebbe valere per tutti, soprattutto per uno che ha fatto ancora più schifo.


Balotelli non lo si sta criticando per la prestazione ma per l'atteggiamento, forse non hai capito.


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Balotelli non lo si sta criticando per la prestazione ma per l'atteggiamento, forse non hai capito.



Leggendo i commenti da mesi a questa parte l'ho capito eh.

Quello che contesto io è, togli la supponenza e il resto, ma l'atteggiamento di Kakà in campo quale sarebbe? Corre a vuoto tutta la partita, anche un Lucarelli qualunque lo ferma con un dito nel naso, è un palo della luce li davanti, ma a lui non si dice nulla.

E io sono il primo a dire che Balo domenica ha fatto male male.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Leggendo i commenti da mesi a questa parte l'ho capito eh.
> 
> *Quello che contesto io è, togli la supponenza e il resto, ma l'atteggiamento di Kakà in campo quale sarebbe? Corre a vuoto tutta la partita, anche un Lucarelli qualunque lo ferma con un dito nel naso, è un palo della luce li davanti, ma a lui non si dice nulla*.
> 
> E io sono il primo a dire che Balo domenica ha fatto male male.


Ne stai criticando ancora una volta la prestazione, non l'atteggiamento che è sempre serio e impegnato. Comunque se ti fai un giro nel topic di Kakà ci sono fior fior di insulti per le sue prestazioni


----------



## Jaqen (28 Aprile 2014)

Mi fa peccato quasi


----------



## Frikez (28 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Balotelli non lo si sta criticando per la prestazione ma per l'atteggiamento, forse non hai capito.



Poi Kakà ha dimostrato qualcosa nella sua carriera, a differenza di Balotelli che si sente già arrivato a 23 anni.
Sul fatto che sia finito fisicamente è palese


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2014)

Noi milanisti siamo un po' romantici. Ci volevamo togliere lo sfizio di vedere Rivaldo con la nostra maglia, e ce l'eravamo tolto. Stessa cosa Ronaldinho, Cassano, Beckham e altri...Tutti giocatori per cui provavamo suggestione nel vederli a Milanello. Speravamo di vederli nei loro momenti migliori, ma lo sfizio di vederli vestire la nostra maglia ce lo siamo tolto. 
Così come desideravamo rivedere Kaka, così come sappiamo che un giorno tornerà Thiago Silva.
E' tutto molto bello, ma poi questo romanticismo lo si paga. 
Diciamolo. Kaka è inadeguato a fare il titolare.
Contro la Roma è stato imbarazzante il divario con Totti.
Mi spiace dirlo, ma Kaka non può più fare il titolare. Nella Serie A potrebbe partire solo dalla panchina. 
Quindi, vale la pena tenere in panchina un giocatore dall'ingaggio pesantissimo come il suo?
Se andasse nella MLS, spero che nessuno faccia nulla per trattenerlo. E se Kaka vuol restare, bene, mi fa piacere. Ma che accetti una decurtazione dell'ingaggio.


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Aprile 2014)

Cioè ragazzi Totti a 37 anni insegna ancora calcio, e in Europa lo farebbe ugualmente tanto lo fa qua in Italia.

Kakà è dell'82 ed ha finito almeno 3 anni fa a determinati livelli. Ovvio che qualche colpo ce lo ha ancora, ma BASTAAAAAAAAAAA.

Orlando is the way, oppure il kebabbaro.


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Cioè ragazzi Totti a 37 anni insegna ancora calcio, e in Europa lo farebbe ugualmente tanto lo fa qua in Italia.
> 
> Kakà è dell'82 ed ha finito almeno *3 anni fa* a determinati livelli. Ovvio che qualche colpo ce lo ha ancora, ma BASTAAAAAAAAAAA.
> 
> Orlando is the way, oppure il kebabbaro.


Ti correggo, 5 anni fa. Fino al 2009 si poteva definire ancora un buon giocatore (ma era già in calo rispetto al Kakà fenomenale che abbiamo visto fino al 2007).


----------



## Frikez (4 Maggio 2014)

Oggi nessuno lo critica e lo insulta, strano


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Maggio 2014)

Oggi buona partita ... Se fosse entrata la traversa ...


----------



## iceman. (5 Maggio 2014)

Oggi ha giocato bene, forse l'unica del campionato fino ad ora.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Maggio 2014)

Oggi bene. Diamo a Kakà quel che è di Kakà....


----------



## ed.vedder77 (5 Maggio 2014)

Cuore rossonero ....quello lo mette sempre.grande partita stasera!!


----------



## raducioiu (5 Maggio 2014)

A me non è piaciuto ad esser sincero, però si stava inventando un grandissimo gol.


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Maggio 2014)

Buona partita ma niente di impressionante onestamente.
Cioè ha messo tanto cuore ed energia, e questo è il grande valore rimasto in kakà. 

Ma era il derby, e cmq ho visto anche tutti quei limiti ormai consolidati.
Se veramente vogliamo rinascere imho non possiamo più puntare su uno come lui tra i top11 della squadra per TUTTA la prossima stagione


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Maggio 2014)

Ringrazia sempre Dio, ma a sto giro ha tirato un mezzo bestemmione


----------



## Hammer (11 Maggio 2014)

Una sola partita al viaggio americano


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2014)

Molto male, fuori partita.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Maggio 2014)

Fisicamente è un ex. Pochi cavoli.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Maggio 2014)

oggi osceno. 

speriamo che con il sassuolo ci saluti con dignità e come merita.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Maggio 2014)

inesistente...


----------



## Aron (11 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Fisicamente è un ex. Pochi cavoli.



Veramente.
Se si rivedono certi video del passato è nettamente un giocatore inadeguato per qualsiasi big.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Maggio 2014)

io penso che abate seconda punta farebbe meglio, ha la stessa tecnica di un mediano che non sa stoppare il pallone, è incredibile..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Maggio 2014)

Ma quanto schifo fa?


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Maggio 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma quanto schifo fa?



Non se ne può più


----------



## 666psycho (12 Maggio 2014)

amasse veramente il milan se ne andrebbe... e solo un peso per questa squadra...


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Maggio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non se ne può più



Ma lui gioca con il QQQuorehh!!!1!!11!! <3


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Maggio 2014)

Niente da dire, merita il rinnovo...


----------



## 666psycho (18 Maggio 2014)

peggior in campo..


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Maggio 2014)

Speriamo che questa sia stata l'ultima,disastrosa,presenza in rossonero.


----------



## Gnagnazio (18 Maggio 2014)

grazie di tutto ma basta


----------



## 666psycho (18 Maggio 2014)

spero non vederlo più con la maglia del milan...


----------



## Hammer (18 Maggio 2014)

Anche oggi zero assoluto, un tiro a parte. Sempre meglio andiamo


----------



## Denni90 (18 Maggio 2014)

finito e bollito. oggi il nulla atomico...


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Maggio 2014)

Se gli rinnovano il contratto, sarà chiaro ufficialmente che la società vuole il male del club.


----------



## Albijol (18 Maggio 2014)

Finale di stagione pessimo, voto all'annata 6 meno, mi aspettavo leggermente di più.


----------



## Jino (19 Maggio 2014)

Bisogna capire effettivamente a livello motivazionale e fisico cosa possa dare il prossimo anno, tutto qui. Un Kakà come quello di quest'anno lo confermerei, anche se ovviamente non si può pensare di puntare una stagione su di lui.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Maggio 2014)

Confermare? Stagione da 6-? Dai ragazzi. Vi prego 

È un insulto al Milan


----------



## Gas (20 Maggio 2014)

Dissento con voi. Per me Kakà ha disputato una stagione superiore alla media della nostra pessima squadra, è stato iperutilizzato e credo che la cosa alla fine l'abbia sfiancato perché forse ricorderete come nella prima parte della stagione, quando facevamo pena, lui era uno dei pochi che si salvava e molti contrari al suo ritorno si erano ricreduti.


----------



## Albijol (20 Maggio 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Confermare? Stagione da 6-? Dai ragazzi. Vi prego
> 
> È un insulto al Milan



Dopo De Jong, Taarabt, Rami e Balo è stato il migliore (su 30 e passa elementi)...ecco il 6 meno.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2014)

Se va via ci liberiamo di un grosso e inutile stipendio.

Per me è un giocatore assolutamente finito. Gioca con ritmi da partita del cuore


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Se va via ci liberiamo di un grosso e inutile stipendio.
> 
> Per me è un giocatore assolutamente finito. Gioca con ritmi da partita del cuore



Pare fatta, resterà un altro anno col suo maxi stipendio


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Maggio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Pare fatta, resterà un altro anno col suo maxi stipendio


Speriamo almeno di liberarci di robingo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Maggio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dopo De Jong, Taarabt, Rami e Balo è stato il migliore (su 30 e passa elementi)...ecco il 6 meno.



Ma cosa vuol dire? È stato da 4. Così come Balotelli. Cosa c'entra se hanno giocato male tutti? Singolarmente è da 4


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Maggio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Pare fatta, resterà un altro anno col suo maxi stipendio



Ma Orlando è una bellissima metropoli


----------



## dyablo65 (20 Maggio 2014)

se ha un minimo di rispetto per il Milan DEVE andarsene.

uno come lui non deve essere sopportato.


----------



## Albijol (20 Maggio 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuol dire? È stato da 4. Così come Balotelli. Cosa c'entra se hanno giocato male tutti? Singolarmente è da 4



Ha giocato meno male di tantissimi altri, non guardate solo le ultime pessime partite


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Maggio 2014)

Ha fatto schifo anche quando ha segnato. Uniche partite buone Barcellona e Celtic


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Maggio 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ha fatto schifo anche quando ha segnato. Uniche partite buone Barcellona e Celtic


.


----------



## runner (21 Maggio 2014)

prendere un giocatore come Kakà dopo anni che non giocava a pieno ritmo e mettergli sulle spalle una squadra come la nostra è qualcosa di tecnicamente e agonisticamente assurdo, detto ciò a me non è poi così dispiaciuta la sua annata....

si è impegnato e ha sempre cercato di trascinare i suoi, certo che se lo deve fare ad ogni partita diventa tutto più complicato, se fosse stato in un' altra squadra averebbe fatto comunque meglio....


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Giugno 2014)

Visto che ha fatto Villa ? Firmato per una squadra che non esiste ancora come Orlando e un po' di mesi a giocare in prestito in Australia


Pensaci Ricardo, per il biglietto aereo facciamo colletta


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Giugno 2014)

Vero. Speriamo faccia come Villa


----------



## Hammer (8 Giugno 2014)

Dai che è la volta buona questa!


----------



## runner (19 Giugno 2014)

non si muove niente finchè non sistemiamo lui.....


----------



## 666psycho (25 Giugno 2014)

comincio ad odiarlo...


----------



## pennyhill (25 Giugno 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Visto che ha fatto Villa ? Firmato per una squadra che non esiste ancora come Orlando e un po' di mesi a giocare in prestito in Australia
> 
> 
> Pensaci Ricardo, per il biglietto aereo facciamo colletta



Solo che nel caso di Villa le 2 squadre (americana e australiana), hanno la stessa proprietà, quindi non devi metterti d'accordo su chi paga l'ingaggio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2014)

Cancerogeno


----------



## Jaqen (26 Giugno 2014)

Vergognoso


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2014)

Ora tutti a dare addosso a Kakà come se per colpa sua non arriva Iturbe e voi ci credevate pure dai  amen rimarrà fino alla scadenza tanto con lui o no 0 acquisti di spessore mai avuto dubbi .


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ora tutti a dare addosso a Kakà come se per colpa sua non arriva Iturbe e voi ci credevate pure dai  amen rimarrà fino alla scadenza tanto con lui o no 0 acquisti di spessore mai avuto dubbi .



E magari le giocherà anche tutte fino a gennaio.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2014)

.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Giugno 2014)

Spero si possa chiudere a breve.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Giugno 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ora tutti a dare addosso a Kakà come se per colpa sua non arriva Iturbe e voi ci credevate pure dai  amen rimarrà fino alla scadenza tanto con lui o no 0 acquisti di spessore mai avuto dubbi .



No, Iturbe c'entra poco. C'entra che siamo legati per i polsi a un giocatore stracotto e strafinito.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Giugno 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> No, Iturbe c'entra poco. C'entra che siamo legati per i polsi a un giocatore stracotto e strafinito.



Molti pero pensano che se va via Kakà arriva di sicuro Iturbe ma non è cosi, di sicuro è meglio che va via per il bene di tutti, per fortuna a quanto pare sembra che se ne vada cosi se non arrivasse l'argentino non si darà la colpa a lui.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Giugno 2014)

Dai, impegnati per l'ultima volta


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Giugno 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Visto che ha fatto Villa ? Firmato per una squadra che non esiste ancora come Orlando e un po' di mesi a giocare in prestito in Australia
> 
> 
> Pensaci Ricardo, per il biglietto aereo facciamo colletta


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Giugno 2014)

Grazie di tutto ricky,nonostante tu fossi finito e solo l ombra del giocatore che eri sei stato una delle uniche gioie di questa stagione.il primo gol dopo 4 anni e il centesimo mi hanno emozionato e riportato un po' a quel calore che sentivo quando vedevo giocare il milan di un tempo,quello fatto di uomini veri,professionisti e campioni come te.in bocca al lupo ricky !


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Giugno 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Grazie di tutto ricky,nonostante tu fossi finito e solo l ombra del giocatore che eri sei stato una delle uniche gioie di questa stagione.il primo gol dopo 4 anni e il centesimo mi hanno emozionato e riportato un po' a quel calore che sentivo quando vedevo giocare il milan di un tempo,quello fatto di uomini veri,professionisti e campioni come te.in bocca al lupo ricky !


.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Giugno 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Grazie di tutto ricky,nonostante tu fossi finito e solo l ombra del giocatore che eri sei stato una delle uniche gioie di questa stagione.il primo gol dopo 4 anni e il centesimo mi hanno emozionato e riportato un po' a quel calore che sentivo quando vedevo giocare il milan di un tempo,quello fatto di uomini veri,professionisti e campioni come te.in bocca al lupo ricky !


.


----------



## runner (30 Giugno 2014)

grazie di tutto Campione!!

mi auguro che la tua presenza quest' anno abbia fatto tornare alla mente di alcuni nostri dirigenti cosa voglia dire un "giocatore da Milan"

mi hai fatto emozionare e sei arrivato a quei traguardi personali che al Milan non potevi non raggiungere per essere ricordato sempre come uno dei migliori di sempre che abbiamo avuto!!

in bocca al lupo per tutto!!


----------



## pazzomania (30 Giugno 2014)

Grazie Ricky per l' emozione dalla curva del tuo primo gol contro la Lazio, quel fantastico gol sotto il sette... e grazie per la CL del 2007, eri il più forte del MONDO!

Buona fortuna!


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Giugno 2014)

Io ringrazio Kakà di quello fatto anni fa, ma di tutto quello fatto in questa stagione no, è stato osceno.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Giugno 2014)

Non si vive nel passato, per cui grazie per tutto quello che ha fatto fino al 2007 (dopo si è involuto di brutto), ma per fortuna se ne va visto che non ha più niente da dare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> grazie di tutto Campione!!
> 
> mi auguro che la tua presenza quest' anno abbia fatto tornare alla mente di alcuni nostri dirigenti cosa voglia dire un "giocatore da Milan"
> 
> ...



Mi associo in toto.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io ringrazio Kakà di quello fatto anni fa, ma di tutto quello fatto in questa stagione no, è stato osceno.





Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non si vive nel passato, per cui grazie per tutto quello che ha fatto fino al 2007 (dopo si è involuto di brutto), ma per fortuna se ne va visto che non ha più niente da dare.



.


----------



## O Animal (2 Maggio 2015)

2 maggio 2007... Sono passati esattamente 8 anni ma mi sembra ieri... Ritorno di semifinale di Champions.. Dopo aver perso all'Old Trafford 3 a 2 con gol leggendario di Ricardo Izecson Dos Santos Leite siamo a San Siro... pioggia torrenziale, 11 demoni rossoneri in campo e il resto è storia...

Vedendo questa foto mi è scesa una lacrimuccia ricordando cosa a fatto questo ragazzo quell'anno... Grazie Ricky..


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Maggio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> 2 maggio 2007... Sono passati esattamente 8 anni ma mi sembra ieri... Ritorno di semifinale di Champions.. Dopo aver perso all'Old Trafford 3 a 2 con gol leggendario di Ricardo Izecson Dos Santos Leite siamo a San Siro... pioggia torrenziale, 11 demoni rossoneri in campo e il resto è storia...
> 
> Vedendo questa foto mi è scesa una lacrimuccia ricordando cosa a fatto questo ragazzo quell'anno... Grazie Ricky..





Comunque sono riusciti a farmi rimpiangere anche l'addio di kakà, parlo del secondo ovviamente.


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> 2 maggio 2007... Sono passati esattamente 8 anni ma mi sembra ieri... Ritorno di semifinale di Champions.. Dopo aver perso all'Old Trafford 3 a 2 con gol leggendario di Ricardo Izecson Dos Santos Leite siamo a San Siro... pioggia torrenziale, 11 demoni rossoneri in campo e il resto è storia...
> 
> Vedendo questa foto mi è scesa una lacrimuccia ricordando cosa a fatto questo ragazzo quell'anno... Grazie Ricky..



Mamma... quella notte....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Maggio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> 2 maggio 2007... Sono passati esattamente 8 anni ma mi sembra ieri... Ritorno di semifinale di Champions.. Dopo aver perso all'Old Trafford 3 a 2 con gol leggendario di Ricardo Izecson Dos Santos Leite siamo a San Siro... pioggia torrenziale, 11 demoni rossoneri in campo e il resto è storia...
> 
> Vedendo questa foto mi è scesa una lacrimuccia ricordando cosa a fatto questo ragazzo quell'anno... Grazie Ricky..



La partita perfetta. 8 anni? Me la ricordo meglio della meta delle partite di questa stagione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2015)

IO C'ero , io ero li ... Non lo dimenticherò mai ...


----------



## Black (4 Maggio 2015)

Che partita quel 2 maggio! sicuramente entra nella top10 del Milan dell'era Berlusconiana. Su Kakà che dire se non FENOMENO (almeno fino al 2007). 
Ricordo di aver visto a S.Siro in curva il suo esordio in champions con il Milan, in Milan-Ajax. Entrò a metà secondo tempo e mi ricordo che rimasi impressionato dalla velocità e dai suoi scatti. Non potevo immaginare quel giorno che sarebbe diventato uno degli idoli del popolo rossonero.

Grazie ancora Riky!


----------



## S.1899 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Stasera è Ricky chi consegnerà il Pallone d'Oro 
Un giornalista francese lo ha appena chiesto qualche cose su Neymar e Zidane ma niente sul Milan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2016)

Non lo scorderò mai più questo goal.


----------



## S.1899 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non lo scorderò mai più questo goal.



neanche Evra e Heinze


----------



## kolao95 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non lo scorderò mai più questo goal.



Mamma mia, che roba.. Tra l'altro quella Champions si può dire che fu la mia prima gioia vera, considerando che nel 2003 ero troppo piccolo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Gennaio 2016)

Qualcuno può cercare il video , io dico sempre una cosa quando parlo di Kakà , prima partita di Kakà dopo 10 minuti mio padre mi guarda e mi fa ... Questo diventa il giocatore più forte del mondo .

Prime stagioni al Milan MOSTRUOSO .... Che nostalgia di quel Milan


----------



## Black (12 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qualcuno può cercare il video , io dico sempre una cosa quando parlo di Kakà , prima partita di Kakà dopo 10 minuti mio padre mi guarda e mi fa ... Questo diventa il giocatore più forte del mondo .
> 
> Prime stagioni al Milan MOSTRUOSO .... Che nostalgia di quel Milan



ricordo anch'io il suo esordio in champions contro l'Ajax a S.Siro, ero allo stadio. Penso fosse la sua seconda partita con il Milan dopo l'esordio ad Ancona. 
Entrò nel secondo tempo e mi ricordo che rimasi impressionato dalle sue accelerazioni. Mai visto un giocatore così! e pensare che non lo conosceva quasi nessuno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non lo scorderò mai più questo goal.



Il bello è che in diretta quasi lo persero perché stavano ancora mandando i replay del primo gol (bellissimo anche quello).

Questo comunque è un gol da "Storia del calcio" probabilmente uno dei 10 più belli della Champions dal 2000 a oggi


----------



## kolao95 (15 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


>



Bei tempi, il celtic ancora lì tra le prime 16, la bestia nera boruc, Riccardino al supplementare..


----------



## kolao95 (22 Aprile 2016)

Tantissimi auguri, campione.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Aprile 2016)

Auguri. L'ultimo fuoriclasse con la nostra Maglia, a mio parere.


----------



## Milan7champions (22 Aprile 2016)

Le meravigliose cavalcate del 2007 saranno sempre un bellissimo ricordo,auguri Campione


----------



## IlCigno (14 Luglio 2017)

Su FB ha postato una foto con la nuova maglia del Milan, spero non sia un fake!


----------



## neoxes (14 Luglio 2017)

IlCigno ha scritto:


> Su FB ha postato una foto con la nuova maglia del Milan, spero non sia un fake!



Con tanto di pallone d'oro in bella mostra... Non possiamo riprendercelo come uomo immagine? Lo adoro...


----------



## Mika (14 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Con tanto di pallone d'oro in bella mostra... Non possiamo riprendercelo come uomo immagine? Lo adoro...



Quando si ritirerà il ruolo di uomo immagine marketing per il Sud America assieme a Cafù e Serginho e Dida non glie lo toglierebbe a nessuno, così come agli altri tre campioni di tutto


----------



## neoxes (14 Luglio 2017)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quando si ritirerà il ruolo di uomo immagine marketing per il Sud America assieme a Cafù e Serginho e Dida non glie lo toglierebbe a nessuno, così come agli altri tre campioni di tutto



Ad oggi sarebbe comunque meglio di Sosa in campo


----------



## Mika (14 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ad oggi sarebbe comunque meglio di Sosa in campo



Beh questo è sicuro.


----------



## Sotiris (22 Aprile 2018)

Buon compleanno!


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2018)

Auguri campione!


----------



## bmb (22 Aprile 2018)




----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Aprile 2018)

Auguri Ricky!


----------



## IlCigno (22 Aprile 2018)

Auguri!


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (2 Maggio 2018)

quanto mi manca.
Auguri ricardo!


----------

